# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #22



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sweet Kitty. We have a sweet friendship going between us. I am so thankful for Yarnies good report. Also my mil's good report. She still needs total healing. Her kidney and heart fluid needs to go away. Also she has pneumonia so she still needs prayers. I pray for Gali to recover from her sickness in the Name of Jesus. God You are Good and we thank You for our blessings today.


Me too! It is so encouraging to hear of God's good work. (not that he'd do it poorly or anything.) 

Exceptional news yesterday in my family as well. God is Great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! It is so encouraging to hear of God's good work. (not that he'd do it poorly or anything.)
> 
> Exceptional news yesterday in my family as well. God is Great!


I'm glad you had good news, too, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Karverr - you rock! I wouldn't have tried a cabled scarf as my 3rd or 4th project. You are doing terrifically well in your new hobby.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


Our travel queen - safe journey. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This winter has been brutal for so many of you, and now there are worries about flooding if the snow melts too quickly. This poor family in Newfoundland have lost their house in the snow (crushed under the weight of the snow)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/19/there-is-a-house-somewhere-under-all-this-snow-newfoundland-home-almost-completely-buried/


That's an awful shame.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! It is so encouraging to hear of God's good work. (not that he'd do it poorly or anything.)
> 
> Exceptional news yesterday in my family as well. God is Great!


Here is His song.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We're on page 100!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this! It's not really a tear-jerker - just a very nice story about a boy who weighed less than 2 pounds at birth.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Preemie-Miracle-Baby-Pays-It-Forward-to-Honor-His-Mom-This-is-a-Tear-jerker--4949.html?utm_source=GodVine%20Daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03/21/2014


Thanks Bonnie - that was really heartwarming. I'm sure he's given a lot of hope and encouragement to other families that went through similar experiences


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I found this list very interesting and have supported quite a few of those companies on the list and still do.


Nice to see you back KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You will love this! From when we were proud to be Americans. Let's get that time back!
> 
> Just cut and paste - inside look at President Bush throwing out the first pitch at the World Series right after 9/11.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is such wonderful news Yarnie. I feel such joy knowing this burden has been lifted from you. Doing the happy dance here. No it is NOT an earthquake.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

for Yarnie's great news

are you _sure_ Solo? 

Yarnie can cause a good rumble ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So true. We were allowed certain approved house paint colors and landscape "packages", fences also had to follow rigid requirements, lawn decorations were totally monitored and the list went on and on. Very few warnings were given, and always fines were imposed on the offending party. I did not enjoy the experience. The standard joke was "you're going to get a letter for that".


I'd never buy in a HOA neighborhood; I'd wouldn't survive.

No one is going to tell me how to decorate, plant or live in or outside of *my* home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely bon. It makes me weep at what we had then, and what we got now.


 :thumbup:

What we have now is an embarrassment and disgrace to the Office and our Country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> He's doing great; the catheter was taken out and fortunately his body started working again. He's very happy to be out and about again.


Great news WCK!

I'm so happy to be back reading and hearing so many good things. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Just goes to show how the media can create anyone in the image it wants to be seen by others. They totally lied about Pres. Bush and what he did. But,.... what goes around, comes around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Righter Village News

All the news that I want to tell, no left turns for me. We here can get it right, but then we are always Right.

Letters to editor:

Oh right like I know what happen to Lady (not much) who has a big dew in village

Get your own Dictionary I have enough trouble even doing this. 

Sorry can not do anything about weather. If I did don't you think I would? I see trees of green red rose too. i see the all but it is not true and I say to myself what a wonderful world. 

That was to funny . Get over it and I mean all the way over it. 

I really don't think it is nice to laugh at me. I can hear you.

Yes yes yes no no no you know who you are. If you don't then get yourself over to No NO's and find out what is yes yes yes.


Yes we have vistors, turned left and got lost. But one is right.


O.k. now on to more important things.


The Valentines dances was another hit and miss. Seem bring a dish to pass, became a dish to throw. Knot Got a Pin cushion by a mile. She know how to throw it a long ways. But only because she had a short circuit following her around.

Wet can Knottie is having another yarn toss. The one that can throw it the farthest wins a skein of yarn. But you will have to role it up again. You do know who will win that one. She's a winner in my book. K(eep) going P(itch)ie

Curverr is new to village and has open a new shopeee ,again we are going back to the shopeee . The shopee is called. How Fast Can you Really Knit Shopeeee. No prize there, he always wins. Just be sure to bring a ball of yarn as money is not important. You lose he wins yarn stash. Don't get carried away with bringing lots of yarn as you will lose,and he will have more stash.

Knot Gotcha Pin-Cushion is having a ribbon sale at the Shoppeeee. She is really wrap up in it and needs to get rid of some . 

Crazy Knots is out of town a waiting new Grand baby.But business has be a little slow with weather coming and going. Spring is comeing then it is going.

Thum her/ Grand is busy putting up pictures all over village of the twins. Just incase you do not know it she wants everyone to see how cute they really are.

LOst of the lot is just spinning away. Said she is getting dizzy. New song Turn Baby Turn.But must say she is very colorful with spinning.

Bump her kins exercise was full. I mean full of it. Seem stretchy pants where really stretchie. Everyone was getting to stretch out.

RU Nuts flower shopeee has the latest spring flowers in. New plant this year dead flowers. Selling like mad. Yes a lot of them are mad that they have to get dead flowers. What do you expect live ones. Not happening here.Not with the spring to winter and winter to spring.

Gee Oh Gals Beauty Palor Shoppeeee is doing new spring duds.
After all the hat hairs in the village we all need to due up.

We of Bees Tea Shopeee, is having trouble getting grapes for her new tea. Drink is called Forsty Tea. Notice that because of spring, winter weather.More ladies are dropping in. Must notice they are dropping after this Tea.

Jo kan Clothing shopee is still selling out what ever she is selling out. Changes every week spring winter spring winter now winter spring. She likes to stay up to date.

Lucky Loo is flying all over the place. Can't sit still that one.

Knots got pin-cushion is through snow blowing snow to the left side of street.

Joe your mommy being mayor ask that Thum her take some pictures down as some can not see stop signs going left instead of right.

J U Way's is having trouble with her saw off squirt gun. It keeps freezing on her. Tried to get the lefty who was in town miss it by a mile, or half a mile. Oh who cares, get over it. Just pass it bye.



Slow going has been in and out mostly out. Having a hard time slowing down. still trying to find a good news report to report. But hasn't found any news to report so won't be reporting news. 

Gil of Lee has open a new Higher then Heels Shopee. Lets see who will go the highest on this one.


Bon Bon has taken over the ice cream shoppee, seem a bit of problem there. Everyone is requesting melt the ice cream to go with lastest Tea wind from We or Bee's Tea and Wino Shoppee.

Pizza shoppee not taking in enough dough for Bon Bon and Lucky Loo Well if you two wouldn't throw it so far and hit the ceiling where the dough can raise you might have better lucky of Loo.

Moped is finial out of snow cover and Jay u r in the way. Is off and running. Must say though a lot of us are getting tired of hearing get out of the way. Can't you buy a horn. No on second thought no.

Now Photo ops to follow what ever can follow. 

Spring has rose

The grass is dead because of snow

you wonder where the flowers is?

Here is a clue they are dead, why because they are frozen out .

Senior Pictures in an must say wow what a bunch not one smile cause by cold weather. But up dues are almost nice. Every one except the one with snow on it.

O.K.
I have had enough of this newsie thing. Must get some more wood in to pop into stove. I am so proud of the chop job that was done here.

Off to do something don't know what something, but will find something, or other something to do.

So till next time when it will be Hoddy toody time. I bid at least 50 cent on what I think I can get away with.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! http://www.capitolhilldaily.com/2014/03/obama-travel-expense/


Typical BS by the jerk; all he cares about is his celebrity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

People will show you who they really are. It's up to you to believe it. Just saw this on Facebook.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you had your knitting and hope you found something nice in your shopping. I hope the Lodge had a nice fire to keep you cosy while knitting and while DH enjoys the slopes.


Thank you. It was cozy, but no fire. It was a condo kind of thing. Very small. I sat around a lot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. not done just one more question . Has anyone heard from KGP of late. I miss her, last I saw was her cute dress.


Hi Yarnie - it is me. I was away for awhile but should be around more.

Thanks for your concern and missing me.

Seems you aren't the only one - the dogs had a field day "missing me."  What a bunch of losers .... heard they are all fighting with one another now and cannot get a party started. The Libs spent the past two weeks complaining and insulting us I guess. I got sick of reading their BS in about 2 minutes, so ignored most of the hundreds of pages. I'm sure a didn't miss a thing 'cause they have got nothin' to say and don't think anyway.

Well ..... we still have our party going on!

BTW: in my travels I visited a Hobby Lobby. I've been in one only once before. I purposefully wanted to support them because of the strength of Christian character they display. So .... $653 later, I have some pretty decorations for our home and tons of new yarn and fabric stash!

 I loved shopping while listening to Christian music.

I completed my knitted tutu dress and have already begun a new girl's dress with some of the HL stash. I'm not sure the tutu dress is sized correctly, so will have to figure that one out.

Got some clearance fabric to create some window treatments for our home too.

God is SOOOOOO good!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


Of course, Jokim, will pray for him and his family. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Typical BS by the jerk; all he cares about is his celebrity.


After opening and reading that website one quote comes to mind:
'Let them eat cake' (Marie Antoinette)

The higher-ups in control party and waste precious resources while the country implodes! :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> She is busy doing her crafts, but read this thread I'm sure as she is such a wonderful lady.


Awh, thanks Jane. Are _you_ busy crafting?

:-D :-D :-D I thought I'd share my not-enough-hours-in-the-day to create everything I want with you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> The Lefty's are fighting among themselves so they post here with garbage!


what else is new ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie - it is me. I was away for awhile but should be around more.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and missing me.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, KPG. I figured you were up to something good while being gone from KP.
How many skeins of the fabric yarn did you use for the tutu dress? I saw the pattern and downloaded it. Also saw the fabric at JoAnn's, but didn't purchase any since I didn't know how much I would need for an 8yr old girl's dress.
Did you knit the fabric in the round? It really intrigues me.
My 'bling bling' granddaughter would just love this dress.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


That is sad news but he is dancing with our Lord right now. But I pray for the family . Love, peace and comfort to them in the time of their loss. But your friend has won the prize. Hugs to you too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway. Next trip is in a few weeks to Palm Desert and the Grand Canyon. Not my idea. It's my husband's idea!


LL, it sounds like you are on a world tour.

Enjoy - the world is a fantastic and beautiful place to explore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie - it is me. I was away for awhile but should be around more.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and missing me.
> 
> ...


I have never spent that much in HL at one time. But I could have. My gd loves it too. I have taken her there many times and she is a customer now. 
It is always so nice to hear the Praise music while shopping. Brookshire a grocery store also has praise music going.
Did you take a pic of your tutu dress? We will like to see yours. We don't care if it is too big .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.
> 
> I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


Oh, that is not good for you to have to worry about him, Yarnie.

I'm so sick of ALL the news channels talking about that plane.

I appreciate it is news and important, but that is all that is being reported 24/7 on most channels.

I still believe it was a taking over of the plane and it landed where it was meant to be put down. I was hopeful that a ransom would be requested, but since it hasn't yet, I'm fearful the rapid rise in the flight pattern was done to kill all those on board that were not part of the "take down" plan. I believe only those folks who were a part of the plan are alive and well and being rewarded for their part in a successful hijacking of the plane and perhaps its cargo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway. Next trip is in a few weeks to Palm Desert and the Grand Canyon. Not my idea. It's my husband's idea!


Wish I could go with you to SoCal. It will be warm there and no sea fog in the A.M. Grand Canyon will probably not be as warm as CA, but it'll still be nice. There was a time when I wanted to walk the Angel trail down to the bottom of the Canyon, but that time has passed us (DH &I) by. We're too old (our bones are  )


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think its a busy time for financial business and crafts, but hope she's back soon.


Thanks, WCK. I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things.

I, too, had a family emergency and had to spend some time working on that.

Our home is a disaster and while I've completed my tutu dress and started my next knitting project, I've added considerably to my yarn stash. Oh, and then added a new drapery project to my list.

Sigh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This winter has been brutal for so many of you, and now there are worries about flooding if the snow melts too quickly. This poor family in Newfoundland have lost their house in the snow (crushed under the weight of the snow)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/19/there-is-a-house-somewhere-under-all-this-snow-newfoundland-home-almost-completely-buried/


That is incredible. Such a rough winter this year. Thank God for global warming Otherwise, we would never survive. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter lives 2 hours from my mil. My mil's nursing home is way back in the Ozark mountains . Out in the middle of nowhere.
> Otis will be spending the week with Grandma for another week. :-o When I woke up yesterday he had had a meltdown. lol He flipped over the extra pieces of games I put in a bowl when I find them. Marbles and bingo pieces were every where. He had even had the view master out.
> Then he got the basket with the crayons and chalk. :shock: :x :? :thumbdown: Buster goes back home and sleeps by the door. We have to go find him because he is deaf.
> Today everything is ok. He must have had a good night. :lol:


You have your hands full with Otis. My son's dog loves shoes. Don't leave them around! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I would not ski for all the money in the world! I keep myself busy knitting, walking, shopping while he skis!


Next time take me with you. I like all those things; skiing too!

I'll participate along side both of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She's posted since then. She has a new avatar - gift wrap bows in bright red and yellow. Easy to find. I think if you go back to pp in the 60s, you'll find her.
> 
> I just checked - half-way down page 61 - and other posts by KPG follow.


Hi Bonnie. You'll need to update your PR files on me.

My present avatar is actually electric lights in those beautiful colors! So pretty and brightly appropriate for moi. :-D

(I posted full size photos of them a while ago. I have no clue on what page they showed.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jokim you can never feel you can not ask for prayers on here. We are a bunch of prayer warriors.

I am praying for his family but like CB said he is in heaven and safe and happy with his Lord.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you had good news, too, KPG!


Thanks. Time has a way of working all things out, and with God in the arena it is always done correctly too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you back KPG!


Thank you. I've missed chatting with my buds.

Trying to catch up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This winter has been brutal for so many of you, and now there are worries about flooding if the snow melts too quickly. This poor family in Newfoundland have lost their house in the snow (crushed under the weight of the snow)
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/19/there-is-a-house-somewhere-under-all-this-snow-newfoundland-home-almost-completely-buried/


Wow! There was only one time when we got that much snow, the Blizzard of '77. The snow was roof-high. We could walk on top of the snow drifts from the roof of one home to the roof of the next home. That spring the snow didn't melt away until the end of May! :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! It is so encouraging to hear of God's good work. (not that he'd do it poorly or anything.)
> 
> Exceptional news yesterday in my family as well. God is Great!


So glad to hear good news for your family too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad to hear good news for your family too!


me too. Next time you ask us to pray for you. do you hear me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie,
Knot-gotta Pin Cushion REFUSES, I say REFUSES to use snow blower again this season. If I see more snow, I'm gonna drive RIGHT over it and kill it.

I'm practicing throwing my ribbon around for sale but my arm _does_ keep short circuiting.

All is well in the Righter Village except the black ball racist visitor.

So, I rolled "it" right out of here!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


Of course, Jokim. I'm thankful he knew the Lord and will now be forever in His presence. Prayers for his surviving family, friends and you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> After opening and reading that website one quote comes to mind:
> 'Let them eat cake' (Marie Antoinette)
> 
> The higher-ups in control party and waste precious resources while the country implodes! :thumbdown: :-(


It is disgusting. "That guy" thinks he is king. He is simply a pawn and not even a good one at that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad news but he is dancing with our Lord right now. But I pray for the family . Love, peace and comfort to them in the time of their loss. But your friend has won the prize. Hugs to you too.


Thank you, CB and all of you, for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK still doing vest. I can't find your instructions. I think I deleted it. That sounds like me.

I am also knitting a lace scarf.

Have bought some peices of cloth to knit pillows with. It is quilting material cut into long strips just have to decide what or how to do it.

KGP have same ribbon you bought for dress but also have some lace too. Want to knit them into pillows, and do it in rose shapes. Think I can do it but will practice first.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this in an email today. Thought I would share.
> 
> Vatican Chief Justice: Obamas Policies Progressively More Hostile Toward Christian Civilization -
> 
> See more at: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/vatican-chief-justice-obama-s-policies-progressively-more-hostile#sthash.C4ONbZT1.dpuf


I am glad you posted this Joey, It is really time for all the church to stand up for our religious freedoms. He is an ememy of religion .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> for Yarnie's great news
> 
> ...


I think Yarnie is a Winnie the Pooh fan ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, KPG. I figured you were up to something good while being gone from KP.
> How many skeins of the fabric yarn did you use for the tutu dress? I saw the pattern and downloaded it. Also saw the fabric at JoAnn's, but didn't purchase any since I didn't know how much I would need for an 8yr old girl's dress.
> Did you knit the fabric in the round? It really intrigues me.
> My 'bling bling' granddaughter would just love this dress.


Well, I made the largest size which called for (all sizes do), one skein of the fabric yarn. However, those who made the dress indicated in their comments on Rav that the skirt was too short for all sizes. So I used the Covenant Gardent fabric yarn (by Estelle) and used one and a half skeins of it.

I bought the Sirdar Baby Bamboo and lengthened the bodice about one inch as others also posted that the bodice was too short for all sizes. I have a ball left of that yarn that is about one inch round - so for the largest baby size, one ball of the Baby Bamboo is accurate.

Only problem is I knitted the dress on a whim because I thought it was cute, so I don't have a model or any child to try it "on" to see if it fits for the intended size.

To make a size eight dress is going to take a LOT of both yarns.

I'll have to think about how many. The fabric yarn is expensive (I paid full retail price probably). My little dress cost $23 to make not including the buttons.

I also didn't create the button band and made my buttonholes from a link WCK provided. I still have to block the bodice top and sew the entire back of the dress together and add the buttons. I'm not sure I adjusted it perfectly and really don't know if it is a good size in overall fit.

You MUST knit both the bottom skirt and bodice on straight needles or at least back and forth (as I did) on circulars.

If you knit the skirt in the round, the ruffles sit in waves on top of each other and barely creates any length to the skirt. So you MUST knit the skirt back and forth as on a straight.

The bodice is meant to have buttonholes, so obviously two sides, meaning knit back and forth. Yet, the pattern requests a circular for the top as well. I did use a circular for knitting the bodice as it is easier for forming the armholes and neck edge.

You should see my pattern- so many notes even I cannot read it. I have to type up my version before I forget what I did.

I'll post a pic of what it looks like today.

Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, WCK. I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> I, too, had a family emergency and had to spend some time working on that.
> 
> ...


What type of drapery are you planning? I dabbled in it for our home and saved a lot by sewing it myself. Lot's of work, but rewarding in the long run.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jokim you can never feel you can not ask for prayers on here. We are a bunch of prayer warriors.
> 
> I am praying for his family but like CB said he is in heaven and safe and happy with his Lord.


Thank you, Yarnie. You are my family, all of you on this thread.
I am grateful for having you as friends who love the Lord. He is with Jesus, but his family needs comforting. He was beloved by all who knew him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, Jokim. I'm thankful he knew the Lord and will now be forever in His presence. Prayers for his surviving family, friends and you.


Thank you, KPG.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Yarnie is a Winnie the Pooh fan ...


yes yes I am. Pooh is so wise compared to some people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never spent that much in HL at one time. But I could have. My gd loves it too. I have taken her there many times and she is a customer now.
> It is always so nice to hear the Praise music while shopping. Brookshire a grocery store also has praise music going.
> Did you take a pic of your tutu dress? We will like to see yours. We don't care if it is too big .


I don't have a HL near me, so I hit it big time on one swoop! I loved their decor department, interesting and distressed furniture and metal pieces which is what I bought and hung or placed already. I got three unusual flower picks to add amongst decorations we have already on our mantle to add a pop of interest.

I was determined to get some yarns for some patterns I already had, so jammed one of their tiny/cute carriages full of yarn.

Meanwhile, two rods of luscious drapery fabric spoke to me; oh, Lord, when will I have the time to make everything ...

CB: please come visit me and help me knit and create with all my stash.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you take a pic of your tutu dress? We will like to see yours. We don't care if it is too big .


Not yet; will do very soon as Jokim wants to see it as well.

I'm wondering if it is too small to fit any child?

I cannot figure out the proportions without a child to measure that is that size.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this in an email today. Thought I would share.
> 
> Vatican Chief Justice: Obamas Policies Progressively More Hostile Toward Christian Civilization -
> 
> See more at: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/vatican-chief-justice-obama-s-policies-progressively-more-hostile#sthash.C4ONbZT1.dpuf


I am not surprised at this news. Christians are looked at as the biggest enemies of socialism, communism, Nazism, and all other' isms'. Look at history: whom did the dictators of those 'isms' want to get rid of first? The religious leaders. They tried to bribe the religious leaders to be subservient to the secular authorities. If they refused to 'kow tow' to the authorities, the religious leaders were removed to concentration camps/exiled to Siberia. The flock left leader-less foundered without direction. Much of the religious movement went underground when faced with persecution. (Sorry didn't mean to write a book.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Next time you ask us to pray for you. do you hear me.


I hear you. I just don't need to be needy. Please pray mainly for good strength and peace for my hubby and his family tree.

I'm not special and know everyone wishes me well.

Well, most everyone, on KP ... there are some lunatic louses who don't wish me well ...  (not that I care)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie - it is me. I was away for awhile but should be around more.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and missing me.
> 
> ...


Lots of excitement and productive too :thumbup: Would love to see the tutu dress, hope you post a pic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK still doing vest. I can't find your instructions. I think I deleted it. That sounds like me.
> 
> I am also knitting a lace scarf.
> 
> ...


What a great idea! I only found the tutu dress pattern and suggestions to knit a straight scarf. I have some more of the fabric yarn and really LOVE your idea for a pillow top. Let me know what you plan/create.

BTW: would you *please* call me by my proper name: K P G! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I sew and knit gifts! Give me a break ... I should have called myself KnitSewGifts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What type of drapery are you planning? I dabbled in it for our home and saved a lot by sewing it myself. Lot's of work, but rewarding in the long run.


Well, that's the problem.

I bought 12.5 yards of the focus fabric and 7 5/8 yards of the contrast fabric.

Now, I'm forming in my head what I'll make.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I made the largest size which called for (all sizes do), one skein of the fabric yarn. However, those who made the dress indicated in their comments on Rav that the skirt was too short for all sizes. So I used the Covenant Gardent fabric yarn (by Estelle) and used one and a half skeins of it.
> 
> I bought the Sirdar Baby Bamboo and lengthened the bodice about one inch as others also posted that the bodice was too short for all sizes. I have a ball left of that yarn that is about one inch round - so for the largest baby size, one ball of the Baby Bamboo is accurate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that detailed explanation of the party dress. 
I thought it would take much more fabric yarn for size 8 dress than for a baby sized one. Interesting that the bottom (ruffles)must be knitted on straight needles to make descending flounces. Hm...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Yarnie is a Winnie the Pooh fan ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

You are _the_ best photo journalist WCK.

I keep thinking of you using your microwave bowls every time I want one and don't have one!

Still have to make my brother some.

Had dinner with a couple Thursday night who I gave two for Cmas. They LOVE them and use them daily.

Friday night my sister and BIL sprung for a restaurant dinner for me as I completed their tax return. Sister bragged about her bowls and how much she likes hers.

So depressing I haven't made myself any yet. My bowls are all weird shapes, ovals and egg shapes, so I have to create the fabric and darts differently. I'm good at sewing but takes me time to plan out new designs.

I just signed up for a spring craft fair/yard sale, so will try making more because I sold out (nearly 50 of them) in my Dec craft fair in 30 minutes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, that's the problem.
> 
> I bought 12.5 yards of the focus fabric and 7 5/8 yards of the contrast fabric.
> 
> Now, I'm forming in my head what I'll make.


I made swags and jabots. Came out lovely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


Never an imposition -- prayers for your friend who is now in the presence of our Lord and his family and friends who will miss him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KPG.


You are most welcome. Yarnie is right, we are a solid group of compassionate prayer warriors on this thread.

Men and Women rejoice!

This is the Day the Lord has Made!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of excitement and productive too :thumbup: Would love to see the tutu dress, hope you post a pic.


Well, I would IF I could stop posting and take a pic!

Now my mouse batteries are "very low" according to the notice on my monitor, so will replace those and take a pic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, WCK. I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> I, too, had a family emergency and had to spend some time working on that.
> 
> ...


I'm relieved that your emergency has worked out ok! KPG, I think it would be impossible for you to not have at least a couple of projects on the go. Are the drapes for you or another project for your friend?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I made swags and jabots. Came out lovely.


I'm sure they did.

I had custom ones made for our prior home.

This home is more modern and less formal.

I like color and contrast. Originally I envisioned top and bottom border panel drapes with grommets so I can push to the sides.

Now, I thinking about panels and valances or just valances or my panels against bought chiffon panels. I'm forming ideas now. I never go "normal" everything with me must be custom and unique or at least interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Next time you ask us to pray for you. do you hear me.


You're right Yarnie - I love your term "prayer warriors".


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm relieved that your emergency has worked out ok! KPG, I think it would be impossible for you to not have at least a couple of projects on the go. Are the drapes for you or another project for your friend?


No, this drapery fabric is for my home. Yippee!

Still have my friend to sew/paint for but we have postponed my work because she is finishing up her kitchen and my family emergency put everything I do on hold.

She is involved at a yacht club so her season is beginning so my work for her will be later now.

Her place looks gorgeous now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie,
> Knot-gotta Pin Cushion REFUSES, I say REFUSES to use snow blower again this season. If I see more snow, I'm gonna drive RIGHT over it and kill it.
> 
> I'm practicing throwing my ribbon around for sale but my arm _does_ keep short circuiting.
> ...


and look where it ended up ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> and look where it ended up ....


Perfect! Of course it ended up in the gutter.

ETA: no! This is the sewage trap isn't it? That's where she is, in bowels of the earth.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect! Of course it ended up in the gutter.


And mere inches away from the sewer


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are most welcome. Yarnie is right, we are a solid group of compassionate prayer warriors on this thread.
> 
> Men and Women rejoice!
> 
> This is the Day the Lord has Made!


'Let us rejoice and be glad in it!'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this in an email today. Thought I would share.
> 
> Vatican Chief Justice: Obamas Policies Progressively More Hostile Toward Christian Civilization -
> 
> See more at: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/vatican-chief-justice-obama-s-policies-progressively-more-hostile#sthash.C4ONbZT1.dpuf


Although your country's policies don't affect us directly, it shows a growing trend among many political leaders to move towards relativism and eroding of ethics. It's amazing that they seem to be able to compartmentalize their lives so that ethics and morality don't get in the way of their political posturing.

Most recently, the leader of the Liberal Party has supported legalized euthanasia as part of their platform - and he claims to be a practicing Catholic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK still doing vest. I can't find your instructions. I think I deleted it. That sounds like me.
> 
> I am also knitting a lace scarf.
> 
> ...


I'll send you the link to the video for the decreases again. I've also had a lace scarf in the works for a while - I only work on it when I have time to pay more attention, so it's slow going.

I think the ribbon yarn would make really nice pillows or a very nice trim for pillows or table runners.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Although your country's policies don't affect us directly, it shows a growing trend among many political leaders to move towards relativism and eroding of ethics. It's amazing that they seem to be able to compartmentalize their lives so that ethics and morality don't get in the way of their political posturing.
> 
> Most recently, the leader of the Liberal Party has supported legalized euthanasia as part of their platform - and he claims to be a practicing Catholic.


The Catholic hierarchy (bishops, and priests) should use the one tool that they have at their disposal and excommunicate such hypocrites. We're talking about the taking of human life when it concerns abortion or euthanasia. Why they don't do it leaves me questioning their moral authority. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> And mere inches away from the sewer


You're correct! I just edited my post, as I mistakenly said she rolls around in the gutter. I was wrong, she is in the sewage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So here is my version of the tutu dress.

Please note it is fresh off the needles, and I haven't done anything to shape it or block it or sew it together or add the buttons and weave in ends.

The pic of it on the dress form makes me believe the size may now be OK for a toddler (18 mos) maybe was the size I attempted? I forget and must look at the pattern. That dress form is for size 3 and the tutu dress won't fit around it or on it well, so perhaps the size is appropriate. However, I lengthened both the bodice (slightly) and the skirt (a lot) for it to look as it does now.

Anyway, I think I'll run some ribbon through the holes at the transition between the skirt and bodice yarns. 

WCK: do I need to pick up 3 stitches on the back opening and create a reinforcement band for sewing on the buttons? I didn't follow the pattern for the buttonholes (how they are made) nor the placement and didn't add the 3 stitches for a band.

Help?

Can anyone measure a toddler (less than one year) for what a good skirt length (from waist to knee) is and the chest measurement? Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I am not surprised at this news. Christians are looked at as the biggest enemies of socialism, communism, Nazism, and all other' isms'. Look at history: whom did the dictators of those 'isms' want to get rid of first? The religious leaders. They tried to bribe the religious leaders to be subservient to the secular authorities. If they refused to 'kow tow' to the authorities, the religious leaders were removed to concentration camps/exiled to Siberia. The flock left leader-less foundered without direction. Much of the religious movement went underground when faced with persecution. (Sorry didn't mean to write a book.)


Many were persecuted and had to go underground, but faith never died! Quite a few years ago, one of DH's priests was from China and had spent much of his life moving from home to home and always wary of informers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I didn't even look closely at my work. In these pics the seaming doesn't look like a mirror image at the shoulders.

May be ripping out the bodice! Grrrr .... pattern!

BTW: found a mistake in my new pattern and had to fix that one too. What is it with knitting pattern designers?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Many were persecuted and had to go underground, but faith never died! Quite a few years ago, one of DH's priests was from China and had spent much of his life moving from home to home and always wary of informers.


Yes, that is the way of life for Christians in China and other socialist countries. In moslem countries there's a heaver persecution of Christians. We just don't hear about it from our 'free' press.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie - that was really heartwarming. I'm sure he's given a lot of hope and encouragement to other families that went through similar experiences


Such a nice little boy - what a miracle - less than two pounds!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic Bonnie! The tears formed and the spine shuddered. I'll watch this video again and again.
> 
> President Bush is what a patriotic and proud-of-his-country American *Leader* looks like.
> 
> We haven't seen one in the Oval Office since he left it.


We sure haven't. Let's hope for next time. I wish Romney could do it, but who could ask him to go through that for a third time. I think people are beginning to see him for the fine person he is. But - maybe not the libs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's always good news with the Righter Village News!!

I don't know how you keep track of it all! Soon you'll be charging us to read the news! 

Thanks to our reporter and editor-in-chief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie - it is me. I was away for awhile but should be around more.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and missing me.
> 
> ...


Busy busy! You could get lost in Hobby Lobby, and they have a lot of great stuff. Glad you had such a successful shopping spree. I'm sure you're already one of their favorite customers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


 Yes, indeed.

We also have friends up in years - mid-eighties. I worry about them as they have a lot of health challenges.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So here is my version of the tutu dress.
> 
> Please note it is fresh off the needles, and I haven't done anything to shape it or block it or sew it together or add the buttons and weave in ends.
> 
> ...


Very lovely, KPG. You've done a very nice job with a pattern that is hard to follow. It must've been slow going. I've seen this fabric yarn and it is challenging. Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> After opening and reading that website one quote comes to mind:
> 'Let them eat cake' (Marie Antoinette)
> 
> The higher-ups in control party and waste precious resources while the country implodes! :thumbdown: :-(


I must be naive. I used to trust the FBI and admire the CIA. I never would have thought our government was so priviliged, so elite, so dishonest. I don't have confidence in any of them and wonder if the ones who think as I do will turn into lying royalty, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Bonnie. You'll need to update your PR files on me.
> 
> My present avatar is actually electric lights in those beautiful colors! So pretty and brightly appropriate for moi. :-D
> 
> (I posted full size photos of them a while ago. I have no clue on what page they showed.)


Those are electric lights? Do they look like bows to anyone else, or am I truly in lalaland? Whatever they are, they're pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not yet; will do very soon as Jokim wants to see it as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if it is too small to fit any child?
> 
> I cannot figure out the proportions without a child to measure that is that size.


Here's a link to basic size charts that might help ...

the flounces on the skirt might vary the hip measurement and the skirt length would vary based on the height of the child

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/childsize.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hear you. I just don't need to be needy. Please pray mainly for good strength and peace for my hubby and his family tree.
> 
> I'm not special and know everyone wishes me well.
> 
> Well, most everyone, on KP ... there are some lunatic louses who don't wish me well ...  (not that I care)


You are very special, as are all of our friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> You are _the_ best photo journalist WCK.
> 
> ...


We use ours almost every day and they are flexible enough to adjust to almost any shape (although some do look a little funny). I can't believe that you are still depriving yourself - I'll have to take on your role and absolutely insist that the next bowl you make must be for yourself :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So here is my version of the tutu dress.
> 
> Please note it is fresh off the needles, and I haven't done anything to shape it or block it or sew it together or add the buttons and weave in ends.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: You've done beautiful work KPG! I would do a button band in seed or garter stitch, it will give the buttons more stability.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't even look closely at my work. In these pics the seaming doesn't look like a mirror image at the shoulders.
> 
> May be ripping out the bodice! Grrrr .... pattern!
> 
> BTW: found a mistake in my new pattern and had to fix that one too. What is it with knitting pattern designers?


Looks just a little different on the front left facing raglan, but blocking might solve that. It's a real challenge trying to redo someone's pattern.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, that is the way of life for Christians in China and other socialist countries. In moslem countries there's a heaver persecution of Christians. We just don't hear about it from our 'free' press.


Yes, I remember reading last year that a flight attendant on a Middle Eastern route had to wear her crucifix under her clothing so it was completely invisible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Such a nice little boy - what a miracle - less than two pounds!


Another miracle here last week; this little guy going home after being born at 23 weeks and barely a pound -

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/miracle-baby-micro-preemie-goes-home-after-spending-6-months-in-b-c-hospital-1.1731223


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy busy! You could get lost in Hobby Lobby, and they have a lot of great stuff. Glad you had such a successful shopping spree. I'm sure you're already one of their favorite customers!


I bet! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Very lovely, KPG. You've done a very nice job with a pattern that is hard to follow. It must've been slow going. I've seen this fabric yarn and it is challenging. Good Job! :thumbup:


Once I type up 'my' directions; I'll forward to you.

Of course, you can suffer through them as written; but my experience with the pattern was very frustrating.

A super quick knit once I knew what I needed to do and how.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I must be naive. I used to trust the FBI and admire the CIA. I never would have thought our government was so priviliged, so elite, so dishonest. I don't have confidence in any of them and wonder if the ones who think as I do will turn into lying royalty, too.


I'm there along with you. I, too, admired the FBI and CIA. Now; not so much. Corruption throughout with this Administration.

I've three times had dealings with the FBI, so in actuality I do respect and admire the organization, but am more learned about them. I still have an agent's business card in my wallet and have a good friend who works for them in drug enforcement/ICE.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Those are electric lights? Do they look like bows to anyone else, or am I truly in lalaland? Whatever they are, they're pretty.


They do look like bows, don't they? I found the full-size photos I posted prior in this thread on page 70. Please take a peek, they really are pretty.

Hmmm, round bows? Hmmm .... more like electric bowling balls; my personal favorite. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a link to basic size charts that might help ...
> 
> the flounces on the skirt might vary the hip measurement and the skirt length would vary based on the height of the child
> 
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/childsize.html


Thank you! That entire PDF is very useful.

I'm a wacko. I make my 4 inch swatch to check my gauge, always think I've made the correct gauge, and then always think everything I make looks too big even though it measures as directed in the pattern.

I think like the big 4 sewing pattern companies, everything is too large for an actual person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You are very special, as are all of our friends!


 :thumbup: Back atcha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We use ours almost every day and they are flexible enough to adjust to almost any shape (although some do look a little funny). I can't believe that you are still depriving yourself - I'll have to take on your role and absolutely insist that the next bowl you make must be for yourself :XD:


OK, will do, boss.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You've done beautiful work KPG! I would do a button band in seed or garter stitch, it will give the buttons more stability.


By knitting it and stitching it on the one side? Or should I pick up stitches on that one opening edge and knit 3 stitches and fold under and sew to the bodice inside?

I couldn't understand how knitting a 3 stitch band would work so I ignored those directions. I my mind it would have been weird to have a 3 stch band "off" the bodice edge.

I slipped the first two stitches on each bodice row to make a flat edge. Now I'm wondering the best way to stabilize where I should sew on buttons.

BTW: I loved your link for a one row buttonhole. I used that rather than a yo buttonhole which I didn't understand how to do anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks just a little different on the front left facing raglan, but blocking might solve that. It's a real challenge trying to redo someone's pattern.


No kidding! I'm not that advanced of a knitter, so I really struggle with simple things and pattern re-writing. If it looks like a mistake, I'll make a removable flower pin to wear on one shoulder. That'll solve me from frogging again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just found out that a very close friend of ours passed away last night. We have been friends for over 20 years. He was 90 and had a history of heart trouble. I don't know the cause of his passing.
> Ladies, you have been so fantastic in praying for us on this thread, can I impose on you to include my friend and his family in your prayers? He loved the Lord and was a solid Christian man, father and husband. Thank you.


Adding your friends family to prayer list. Sorry to hear of his death!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awh, thanks Jane. Are _you_ busy crafting?
> 
> :-D :-D :-D I thought I'd share my not-enough-hours-in-the-day to create everything I want with you!


Not today as was hungry for peanut cookies so used my high school Betty Crocker Cookbook recipe & they are greeeeat!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not today as was hungry for peanut cookies so used my high school Betty Crocker Cookbook recipe & they are greeeeat!


Did you make peanut butter cookies? They are my favorite.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Not today as was hungry for peanut cookies so used my high school Betty Crocker Cookbook recipe & they are greeeeat!


meanie ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, time to knit or create something, anything, everything.

Good night everyone - looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, time to knit or create something, anything, everything.
> 
> Good night everyone - looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow!


The dress is sooooo cute! Glad your family emergency has passed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Did you make peanut butter cookies? They are my favorite.


Yes, the recipe made around 5 dozen but some didn't make it to the cookie jar!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the recipe made around 5 dozen but some didn't make it to the cookie jar!


I'll look up the recipe on line. Now I am going to make them. I just love, love, love peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to our illustrious editor for today's edition of the Righter's News. Here is today's photo supplement ---


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


Poor baby - half on the rug and half off; but he looks happy and oh so innocent. Doesn't look like he had a wild night with the game pieces :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

People are getting angry. Read their posts.http://www.facebook.com/AllAmericanPatriots/photos/a.1428888097327710.1073741829.1428764927340027/1477415855808267/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> By knitting it and stitching it on the one side? Or should I pick up stitches on that one opening edge and knit 3 stitches and fold under and sew to the bodice inside?
> 
> I couldn't understand how knitting a 3 stitch band would work so I ignored those directions. I my mind it would have been weird to have a 3 stch band "off" the bodice edge.
> 
> ...


If you have enough room in the chest measurement to put the buttons on the existing bodice you can stablize by sewing little clear buttons on the inside to act as backers for your buttons when you sew them on. You could also knit a little strip and sew it on as you suggested.

I don't really like sewing my knitting so usually do whatever I can to avoid it. If you're ok with a horizontal band you could pick up stitches along the border and work 4 rows and then cast off. Or if you prefer a vertical border you could cast on 4 stitches and work back and forth on those stitches and join them as you go by picking up an edge stitch from the bodice and knitting it together with your border stitch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is incredible. Such a rough winter this year. Thank God for global warming Otherwise, we would never survive. :-D


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't have a HL near me, so I hit it big time on one swoop! I loved their decor department, interesting and distressed furniture and metal pieces which is what I bought and hung or placed already. I got three unusual flower picks to add amongst decorations we have already on our mantle to add a pop of interest.
> 
> I was determined to get some yarns for some patterns I already had, so jammed one of their tiny/cute carriages full of yarn.
> 
> ...


I will . When can I come?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am not surprised at this news. Christians are looked at as the biggest enemies of socialism, communism, Nazism, and all other' isms'. Look at history: whom did the dictators of those 'isms' want to get rid of first? The religious leaders. They tried to bribe the religious leaders to be subservient to the secular authorities. If they refused to 'kow tow' to the authorities, the religious leaders were removed to concentration camps/exiled to Siberia. The flock left leader-less foundered without direction. Much of the religious movement went underground when faced with persecution. (Sorry didn't mean to write a book.)


Everyone is scared of Christians. We do have the power.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Although your country's policies don't affect us directly, it shows a growing trend among many political leaders to move towards relativism and eroding of ethics. It's amazing that they seem to be able to compartmentalize their lives so that ethics and morality don't get in the way of their political posturing.
> 
> Most recently, the leader of the Liberal Party has supported legalized euthanasia as part of their platform - and he claims to be a practicing Catholic.


That is sad. We have legalized euthanasia here too but it is called Hospice. Not many know that but it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another miracle here last week; this little guy going home after being born at 23 weeks and barely a pound -
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/miracle-baby-micro-preemie-goes-home-after-spending-6-months-in-b-c-hospital-1.1731223


Wonderful news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to our illustrious editor for today's edition of the Righter's News. Here is today's photo supplement ---


Too funny. All right!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor baby - half on the rug and half off; but he looks happy and oh so innocent. Doesn't look like he had a wild night with the game pieces :lol:


We just gave Zoe the whole couch, and when she stretches she takes up the whole thing.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is scared of Christians. We do have the power.


People are afraid of what they don't understand, and what they don't understand they try to eradicate .


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


What a pretty baby


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

loved the news letter , I think we need to make yarnie permanent editor in chief.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Adding your friends family to prayer list. Sorry to hear of his death!


Thank you, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must be naive. I used to trust the FBI and admire the CIA. I never would have thought our government was so priviliged, so elite, so dishonest. I don't have confidence in any of them and wonder if the ones who think as I do will turn into lying royalty, too.


My eyes were also opened to the creeping corruption of what is supposed to be one of the most un-corruptible gov'ts in the history of the world. Just goes to show you, corrupt human nature prevails, in-spite of the Constitutions, the Checks and Balances, the Separation of Power, and all those built-in mechanisms that are supposed to prevent corruption. If the society is corrupt, the gov't will be corrupt. The gov't is 'of the people'. The only way to solve our gov't corruption is to transform society to a God loving and fearing one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


How could that darling, placid, relaxed dog have a meltdown? :XD: ;-) :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People are getting angry. Read their posts.http://www.facebook.com/AllAmericanPatriots/photos/a.1428888097327710.1073741829.1428764927340027/1477415855808267/?type=1&theater


God is still on His throne and nothing escapes His notice!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to our illustrious editor for today's edition of the Righter's News. Here is today's photo supplement ---


Kitty, you are hereby nominated for the Official Illustrator of the Righter's News, that is if the editor, or anyone else, has no objections. :thumbup:
Great pictures, Kitty!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is scared of Christians. We do have the power.


God is behind our power. With Him, everything is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> People are afraid of what they don't understand, and what they don't understand they try to eradicate .


You are so right, Karverr! Especially the second half of your post. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good job, WCK. Sometimes we just need someone to make us do something nice for ourselves. 

(What would I do without "some?" Three words in that last sentence started with "some." I'm slipping badly but too tired tonight to fix it.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> By knitting it and stitching it on the one side? Or should I pick up stitches on that one opening edge and knit 3 stitches and fold under and sew to the bodice inside?
> 
> I couldn't understand how knitting a 3 stitch band would work so I ignored those directions. I my mind it would have been weird to have a 3 stch band "off" the bodice edge.
> 
> ...


************************************
I'm impressed that you and WCK can communicate in a foreign language! I must admit, it makes little sense to me - although I did recognize a few words like band and weird and buttons.:lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding! I'm not that advanced of a knitter, so I really struggle with simple things and pattern re-writing. If it looks like a mistake, I'll make a removable flower pin to wear on one shoulder. That'll solve me from frogging again.


You are just too smart for your own good, KPG!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the recipe made around 5 dozen but some didn't make it to the cookie jar!


I understand that completely! I have a dr.'s appt tomorrow, and I always fear that my sugar habit is going to catch up with me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


Well, ole Otis looks right at home. That's a funny picture, CB! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to our illustrious editor for today's edition of the Righter's News. Here is today's photo supplement ---


Excellent work, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you have enough room in the chest measurement to put the buttons on the existing bodice you can stablize by sewing little clear buttons on the inside to act as backers for your buttons when you sew them on. You could also knit a little strip and sew it on as you suggested.
> 
> I don't really like sewing my knitting so usually do whatever I can to avoid it. If you're ok with a horizontal band you could pick up stitches along the border and work 4 rows and then cast off. Or if you prefer a vertical border you could cast on 4 stitches and work back and forth on those stitches and join them as you go by picking up an edge stitch from the bodice and knitting it together with your border stitch.


Smiling and shaking my head at the absolute incomprehensibility of this conversation I'm eavesdropping on! Are you two really smart, or are you just pretending. You're really just making this all up, right? :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonderful news.


The video about the little baby boy was so nice. He's a cutie. Awe-inspiring.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How could that darling, placid, relaxed dog have a meltdown? :XD: ;-) :-D


Or drag CB? He looks so innocent. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the recipe made around 5 dozen but some didn't make it to the cookie jar!


5 dozen that is enough to share we will all be in your house and in your cookie jar lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They do look like bows, don't they? I found the full-size photos I posted prior in this thread on page 70. Please take a peek, they really are pretty.
> 
> Hmmm, round bows? Hmmm .... more like electric bowling balls; my personal favorite. :-D


Thanks so much - they are beautiful! I also like lights a lot, even traffic lights, especially the red at night in the rain.

It was nice of you to go to all that trouble to give me the page. I was away when the 70-90 pages were written and haven't gotten back to reading them.

You're a peach, KPG!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad. We have legalized euthanasia here too but it is called Hospice. Not many know that but it is.


I'm not sure if deliberate overdoses are given in our Hospice programs - it might be happening here too. I hope there are ways of monitoring the situation.

But from the family and friends that have been there, the purpose is to manage pain and keep patients as comfortable as possible. Before my friend died last fall, she was often in extreme pain before the new doses kicked in. While she was in Hospice, the pain meds were steady so she wouldn't drop below the minimum level. She was alert enough to talk and know who we were but not enough to focus for long.

I was so shocked to read a few weeks ago that Belgium is now going to allow legal euthanasia for children too if their parents agree. I see a huge difference between giving a deliberate overdose and giving enough pain meds so that someone isn't suffering.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


Oh I love him he has to be a cuddle dog,if he gets into trouble how could you not laugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not sure if deliberate overdoses are given in our Hospice programs - it might be happening here too. I hope there are ways of monitoring the situation.
> 
> But from the family and friends that have been there, the purpose is to manage pain and keep patients as comfortable as possible. Before my friend died last fall, she was often in extreme pain before the new doses kicked in. While she was in Hospice, the pain meds were steady so she wouldn't drop below the minimum level. She was alert enough to talk and know who we were but not enough to focus for long.
> 
> I was so shocked to read a few weeks ago that Belgium is now going to allow legal euthanasia for children too if their parents agree. I see a huge difference between giving a deliberate overdose and giving enough pain meds so that someone isn't suffering.


Horrible. Nightmare scenario.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


 :lol: :lol: to she is funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to our illustrious editor for today's edition of the Righter's News. Here is today's photo supplement ---


Again you prove that you are a great photo op person. Were do you find them all.

Having fits and giggles. Thanks Lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> We just gave Zoe the whole couch, and when she stretches she takes up the whole thing.


Do you have a pic of Zoe on the couch? Would love to see her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, dear CB,
Happy Birthday to you!

(tomorrow)

Birthday hugs,
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People are getting angry. Read their posts.http://www.facebook.com/AllAmericanPatriots/photos/a.1428888097327710.1073741829.1428764927340027/1477415855808267/?type=1&theater


Isn't it sad that this has come to this. That the service men mean nothing, but a free ride for others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ************************************
> I'm impressed that you and WCK can communicate in a foreign language! I must admit, it makes little sense to me - although I did recognize a few words like band and weird and buttons.:lol: :lol:


Oh bon you are so silly and funny. Love ya


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Smiling and shaking my head at the absolute incomprehensibility of this conversation I'm eavesdropping on! Are you two really smart, or are you just pretending. You're really just making this all up, right? :lol:


yes but if you look at it like I did, there is no room for my chest measurement and buttons will not help no matter how you do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The video about the little baby boy was so nice. He's a cutie. Awe-inspiring.


I loved it too. I am so glad that he is going home with them after losing there first little one. Life goes on and there is a blessing for that family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not sure if deliberate overdoses are given in our Hospice programs - it might be happening here too. I hope there are ways of monitoring the situation.
> 
> But from the family and friends that have been there, the purpose is to manage pain and keep patients as comfortable as possible. Before my friend died last fall, she was often in extreme pain before the new doses kicked in.  While she was in Hospice, the pain meds were steady so she wouldn't drop below the minimum level. She was alert enough to talk and know who we were but not enough to focus for long.
> 
> I was so shocked to read a few weeks ago that Belgium is now going to allow legal euthanasia for children too if their parents agree. I see a huge difference between giving a deliberate overdose and giving enough pain meds so that someone isn't suffering.


I have had two people in Hospice care , both were brought home when they were dieing. The familys had nothing to say but good things about their love ones care. But don't know if all are like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had two people in Hospice care , both were brought home when they were dieing. The familys had nothing to say but good things about their love ones care. But don't know if all are like that.


I also had a very good experience when my mother died - at home in her own bed. Very sad, but the help we received was top-notch and very, very compassionate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also had a very good experience when my mother died - at home in her own bed. Very sad, but the help we received was top-notch and very, very compassionate.


I should have said I know of two people just tired tonight must watch what I post.

They have help with pain but where able to still be a part of life with out having to suffer the pain. I have told hubby and children that I want to go there when i know life is coming to an end. I don't want them to have to carry the burden of all my care. they have their own families to care for. Plus after hearing at least about the ones here. I feel I will be well care for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have cause enough trouble for one day and the eyes are getting a bit fuzzy so off I go to dream land. 
Have a nice night Bonn and WCK. 

Thanks for the email and video WCK you are a love for doing that for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> People are afraid of what they don't understand, and what they don't understand they try to eradicate .


They really don't. Seems to go over their head. But the Holy Spirit can lead them if they ask Him to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How could that darling, placid, relaxed dog have a meltdown? :XD: ;-) :-D


He is so sweet when he is sleeping. lol He looks bigger in person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God is behind our power. With Him, everything is possible. :thumbup:


Thanks for explaining what I meant.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Or drag CB? He looks so innocent. :-D


He was good today not to drag me. I was worried because it had rained last night. He was gentle with me. Today anyway. :roll: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> ************************************
> I'm impressed that you and WCK can communicate in a foreign language! I must admit, it makes little sense to me - although I did recognize a few words like band and weird and buttons.:lol: :lol:


As long as she doesn't speak to me in French, I'm good! :-D

You, on the other hand, speak perfectly to my ears.

Surprisingly, I understood what WCK said. After all, WCK is the QUEEN of knitting, and I her loyal subject and student.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You are just too smart for your own good, KPG!! :thumbup:


Be careful, with your compliments Bonnie, or I'll be knitting YOU a tutu dress.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be careful, with your compliments Bonnie, or I'll be knitting YOU a tutu dress.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe she can wear the one you made. She is tiny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Smiling and shaking my head at the absolute incomprehensibility of this conversation I'm eavesdropping on! Are you two really smart, or are you just pretending. You're really just making this all up, right? :lol:


Who are you kidding? I understood WCK in this recent message perfectly well too. Do try to keep up Bonnie dear. Best for your doc appt tomorrow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I want to be the first to wish a Very Happy Birthday to Country Bumpkins on March 24th.


I'll second that! HB CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks so much - they are beautiful! I also like lights a lot, even traffic lights, especially the red at night in the rain.
> 
> It was nice of you to go to all that trouble to give me the page. I was away when the 70-90 pages were written and haven't gotten back to reading them.
> 
> You're a peach, KPG!


No, but I do love peaches. I had to go back to find the photos, but thought you are worth the effort because you and they are pretty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll second that! HB CB!


Thanks Joeys and KPG. I have been getting early wishes all day. But you too surprise me. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe she can wear the one you made. She is tiny.


Is she rather short? Otherwise it will be a tutu mini!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: thanks so much for your button band suggestions.

Now, I think I know how to finish the bodice.

I may just make another dress if I like the first finished one.

I began a new style dress last night and am closing in on it tonight. So cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will . When can I come?


As soon as I vacuum, clean up the house and guest bed.

I don't want you to go into shock.

What a blast we'd have together.

I really wish we could all meet some day.

Like *really* meet and not have a fake meet like the Libs did! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is she rather short? Otherwise it will be a tutu mini!


I think she is 4'10". She would look cute in the mini tutu.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As soon as I vacuum, clean up the house and guest bed.
> 
> I don't want you to go into shock.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be fun. Wish I could meant all of the FF. Plus a few more I have talked to on Kp. I would not go into shock I have a Blood hound in my house right now. Nothing can faze me. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Smiling and shaking my head at the absolute incomprehensibility of this conversation I'm eavesdropping on! Are you two really smart, or are you just pretending. You're really just making this all up, right? :lol:


 :lol: Have to indoctrinate you too Bonnie so you can join KPG and Jokim in making a tutu.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was good today not to drag me. I was worried because it had rained last night. He was gentle with me. Today anyway. :roll: :lol:


Happy Birthday CB! Otis is practicing to treat you well on your special day :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be careful, with your compliments Bonnie, or I'll be knitting YOU a tutu dress.


a sample for Bonnie? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As soon as I vacuum, clean up the house and guest bed.
> 
> I don't want you to go into shock.
> 
> ...


Now that would be a great party!! Maybe one day ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here is our Birthday Ode to Country Bumpkins, a lady of many talents:
- keeps her family, dogs and us on track
- keeps her families' and friends' heads and feet warm
- has delicious recipes that include lots of ice cream and chocolate
- has a green thumb and a gorgeous garden

"Country Bumpkins"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is our Birthday Ode to Country Bumpkins, a lady of many talents:
> - keeps her family, dogs and us on track
> - keeps her families' and friends' heads and feet warm
> - has delicious recipes that include lots of ice cream and chocolate
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad. We have legalized euthanasia here too but it is called Hospice. Not many know that but it is.


Yes, they take away all medicine & let them die in Hospice!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear CB as you are truly the "glue" who holds us together with your strong Christian beliefs--love you lady, hugs, have a great day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday dear CB as you are truly the "glue" who holds us together with your strong Christian beliefs--love you lady, hugs, have a great day!


Thanks Janie. Love you too!.Hugs back.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Many Happy Returns of the day to you Bumpy. I hope you have a day as wonderful as yourself.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy birthday CB... You are my sunshine on this cold day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic news Bumpy. The best Birthday gift anyone could ever wish for
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
My love, hugs and prayers are winging their way to you from West Virginia. And with the wind being so strong today it will take mere seconds.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I want to be the first to wish a Very Happy Birthday to Country Bumpkins on March 24th.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR 'BUMPY' :XD: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
...and many more!............ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Horrible. Nightmare scenario.


Yes, it is. I remember 50 yrs ago my teachers and parents were saying that it would come this sad state. A snowball effect that gets progressively worse. It will be very hard to reverse course.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but if you look at it like I did, there is no room for my chest measurement and buttons will not help no matter how you do it.


I am getting a very interesting mental image of any of us, 'young seniors' in KPG's party dress! :XD: :wink: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also had a very good experience when my mother died - at home in her own bed. Very sad, but the help we received was top-notch and very, very compassionate.


I also heard the same about hospice. It must take a special type of person to be able to handle end of life situations.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was good today not to drag me. I was worried because it had rained last night. He was gentle with me. Today anyway. :roll: :lol:


Each of my children has a dog 60+lbs. I cannot take them for walks because they are stronger than me. My DD's German Shepard, while still a puppy, was becoming too strong for me to walk her. I love them to death, though.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is our Birthday Ode to Country Bumpkins, a lady of many talents:
> - keeps her family, dogs and us on track
> - keeps her families' and friends' heads and feet warm
> - has delicious recipes that include lots of ice cream and chocolate
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


Thanks be to God.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Best Birthday Wishes to you CB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is Otis if I can get it to come up.


Otis is so cute CB. two of mine sleep that way - with butt above the head. Maybe increased blood flow to the brain is something our puppies need more of, although I don't see where it does much good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


What terrific news CB.

Hope your birthday is filled with happiness and your loved ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bumpkins so glad about the out come for her and a releif for you.

Just a simple wish that God will bless you with a very speical day and all the days to come.

Happy Birthday Sweet Friend.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a pic of Zoe on the couch? Would love to see her.


you asked to see this so here it is.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


God is good to those who believe and trust upon him.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY , here's to another year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


Beautiful dog. She looks very comfy on that couch.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


Karverr, awesome dog, love the way he is so comfortable on the couch, I wish I could arch my back like he or she does, it would feel good to stretch like that and not get that forbidden cramp on my side.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best Birthday Wishes to you CB!


Otis is a beauty in all his birthday decor. Love the eyes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy birthday CB... You are my sunshine on this cold day.


Thanks Gali. You are so sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Fantastic news Bumpy. The best Birthday gift anyone could ever wish for
> ♥♥♥
> My love, hugs and prayers are winging their way to you from West Virginia. And with the wind being so strong today it will take mere seconds.


Thanks Wendy. I love y'all too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR 'BUMPY' :XD:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to you...
> ...and many more!............ :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am getting a very interesting mental image of any of us, 'young seniors' in KPG's party dress! :XD: :wink: :-D


Please I hope my tutu has straps. Need a lot of support.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Jokim. :thumbup:


I am late. Happy Birthday, CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


Praise The Lord for this good news! Will keep on praying!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praise The Lord for this good news! Will keep on praying!


Great news!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best Birthday Wishes to you CB!


Thanks for all the bling and birthday wishes! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Otis is so cute CB. two of mine sleep that way - with butt above the head. Maybe increased blood flow to the brain is something our puppies need more of, although I don't see where it does much good.


We got rid of his dog couch. It was well a dog couch so he has to use the dog bed now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bumpkins so glad about the out come for her and a releif for you.
> 
> Just a simple wish that God will bless you with a very speical day and all the days to come.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sweet Friend.


Thanks Yarnie. Just the good news about sister and mil is the best birthday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


Zoe is posing . She is a beauty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praise The Lord for this good news! Will keep on praying!


Thanks everyone. Heard from ds. She is sore and can't do anything for a week. No bath, picking anything up. 
She said she knew Jesus was going to take care of her and He did. Thanks for bonding with me in prayers for her and mil. Love y'all!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

This has truly been a wonderful week the Lord has given us.
With all the answered prayers,and wonderful reports from our ill friends. It is so wonderful that we have a savior that can bring our petitions before such an awesome God, and know they will be heard.God still works miracles in this world, people just don't look for them.I just want to thank him daily and give credit for all things. He is the Lord my God, bless you all.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

karverr said:


> This has truly been a wonderful week the Lord has given us.
> With all the answered prayers,and wonderful reports from our ill friends. It is so wonderful that we have a savior that can bring our petitions before such an awesome God, and know they will be heard.God still works miracles in this world, people just don't look for them.I just want to thank him daily and give credit for all things. He is the Lord my God, bless you all.


I hate to break it to you but God didn't have anything to do with it. IF he were going to intercede in such matters, the LAST group of miscreants he'd pick is a group that makes him appear so rotten nasty and cruel. God is forgiving but he's no a moron either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> This has truly been a wonderful week the Lord has given us.
> With all the answered prayers,and wonderful reports from our ill friends. It is so wonderful that we have a savior that can bring our petitions before such an awesome God, and know they will be heard.God still works miracles in this world, people just don't look for them.I just want to thank him daily and give credit for all things. He is the Lord my God, bless you all.


Amen karverr. He is Good! All the time! :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, CB. I hope you had a good day. I am glad to read that your sister is improving too.

I have been busy today with General Chit Chat, finishing a bear baby hat, a 50th HS reunion meeting where I opened my big mouth and volunteered layout of a program, and just now checking in with all of you. I participated on Chit Chat until the LWNs started name calling (who would think they wouldn't). I don't like their usual ugliness, so I unwatched the thread. It is a shame because there were a number of nice ladies in the beginning. Maybe some will join us here.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I hate to break it to you but God didn't have anything to do with it. IF he were going to intercede in such matters, the LAST group of miscreants he'd pick is a group that makes him appear so rotten nasty and cruel. God is forgiving but he's no a moron either.


vocallisa, I am sorry for you. You are so unwanted in your circle you have to come on here with your venom. God has control of everything and he deserves our praise. you would do good to praise him then you wouldn't be so backward and hateful.please go back to your hole and let us believers praise God in our own way. I'm going to ignore you from now on as you have no intelligent input into any posts we do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


That is such wonderful news. God continue to bless her and you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the Happy Birthday wish. Yes I am so happy my ds is doing so good.
You are a busy person right now. Will you be going to be with your daughter before the baby is born?
I bet the baby bear hat is cute. 
Understand you not wanting to be among the ugliness. We have had our quota with them. I think everyone on KP is getting their number. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you for the Happy Birthday wish. Yes I am so happy my ds is doing so good.
> You are a busy person right now. Will you be going to be with your daughter before the baby is born?
> I bet the baby bear hat is cute.
> Understand you not wanting to be among the ugliness. We have had our quota with them. I think everyone on KP is getting their number. :roll:


I was talking to KC . Sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is someone else we need to lift up in our prayers. Breaks my heart.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247905-1.html


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB. I hope you had a good day. I am glad to read that your sister is improving too.
> 
> I have been busy today with General Chit Chat, finishing a bear baby hat, a 50th HS reunion meeting where I opened my big mouth and volunteered layout of a program, and just now checking in with all of you. I participated on Chit Chat until the LWNs started name calling (who would think they wouldn't). I don't like their usual ugliness, so I unwatched the thread. It is a shame because there were a number of nice ladies in the beginning. Maybe some will join us here.


KC we have so many good ones here and we don't let the AOW's get going on here too much . keep coming back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


She's absolutely gorgeous karverr! Looks like she likes to pose for the camera too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. Heard from ds. She is sore and can't do anything for a week. No bath, picking anything up.
> She said she knew Jesus was going to take care of her and He did. Thanks for bonding with me in prayers for her and mil. Love y'all!


PTL; she will just have to let herself be pampered for a week or so.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Zoe is gorgeous. What a beauty she is.
Thanks for the pics karverr


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Fantastic, Karverr. Job well done. I have been struggling with a baby hat. You told me how your DW uses stoppers on dpns. I was going to do that and then WCK mentioned using two circulars. I did that, and it worked well. I put half the stitches on one circular and half on the other. Then, I used one point from the circular on the left to knit the stitches on the left needle. It was so interesting. Once all the stitches were knit, I slid the circular t the other end and did the same process with the other circular. I don't think that I explained this well, but at least I didn't have to hassle with dpns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Yep :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be careful, with your compliments Bonnie, or I'll be knitting YOU a tutu dress.


That would be quite a sight! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe she can wear the one you made. She is tiny.


Short, yes. Tiny? No more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, but I do love peaches. I had to go back to find the photos, but thought you are worth the effort because you and they are pretty!


You are too kind - or maybe need new glasses?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As soon as I vacuum, clean up the house and guest bed.
> 
> I don't want you to go into shock.
> 
> ...


I would love that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she is 4'10". She would look cute in the mini tutu.


CB - how did you know!?

Well, I used to be 5' tall. I'm shrinking and was 4'10" last May. Today the doctor said I was 4'10 1/2!!! Finally, I'm growing up instead of just out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a sample for Bonnie? :XD:


Woo woo!!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Duh, don't get it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is our Birthday Ode to Country Bumpkins, a lady of many talents:
> - keeps her family, dogs and us on track
> - keeps her families' and friends' heads and feet warm
> - has delicious recipes that include lots of ice cream and chocolate
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB. I hope you had a good day. I am glad to read that your sister is improving too.
> 
> I have been busy today with General Chit Chat, finishing a bear baby hat, a 50th HS reunion meeting where I opened my big mouth and volunteered layout of a program, and just now checking in with all of you. I participated on Chit Chat until the LWNs started name calling (who would think they wouldn't). I don't like their usual ugliness, so I unwatched the thread. It is a shame because there were a number of nice ladies in the beginning. Maybe some will join us here.


Nice to see you KC. Are you heading out to CA soon?

True discussion does seem to be beyond them. A while back several of them admitted that it was "fun" to be rude and obnoxious, so no sense in wasting my time on them


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ds is out of surgery . They had to go back in but got it all. Thanks for the prayers. The dr said the cancer was deep rooted and aggressive but got it all. God is The Awesome God! Amen!


I'm so thankful, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> you asked to see this so here it is.


Beautiful! She looks so much like my daughter's dog, Goldie. I wonder if they're the same mix?

Goldie is part golden retriever and part border collie - smart and obedient and affectionate.

I don't blame you for letting sweet Zoe on the couch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, good things for you - good report on sister and beautiful tributes from your sweet KP friends. You deserve it all!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you KC. Are you heading out to CA soon?
> 
> True discussion does seem to be beyond them. A while back several of them admitted that it was "fun" to be rude and obnoxious, so no sense in wasting my time on them


Leaving 4/1. Baby is due 4/3. I am getting anxious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> This has truly been a wonderful week the Lord has given us.
> With all the answered prayers,and wonderful reports from our ill friends. It is so wonderful that we have a savior that can bring our petitions before such an awesome God, and know they will be heard.God still works miracles in this world, people just don't look for them.I just want to thank him daily and give credit for all things. He is the Lord my God, bless you all.


Beautiful, Karverr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Fantastic, Karverr. Job well done. I have been struggling with a baby hat. You told me how your DW uses stoppers on dpns. I was going to do that and then WCK mentioned using two circulars. I did that, and it worked well. I put half the stitches on one circular and half on the other. Then, I used one point from the circular on the left to knit the stitches on the left needle. It was so interesting. Once all the stitches were knit, I slid the circular t the other end and did the same process with the other circular. I don't think that I explained this well, but at least I didn't have to hassle with dpns.


You explained it perfectly :thumbup: glad it worked for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving 4/1. Baby is due 4/3. I am getting anxious.


I can imagine. Waiting isn't easy. Have a safe trip and a wonderful time welcoming the baby!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Duh, don't get it


a yammering black ball that interrupts with gutter talk


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB - how did you know!?
> 
> Well, I used to be 5' tall. I'm shrinking and was 4'10" last May. Today the doctor said I was 4'10 1/2!!! Finally, I'm growing up instead of just out!


You told us awhile back. Good for you. Wish I could grow up and not out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> This has truly been a wonderful week the Lord has given us.
> With all the answered prayers,and wonderful reports from our ill friends. It is so wonderful that we have a savior that can bring our petitions before such an awesome God, and know they will be heard.God still works miracles in this world, people just don't look for them.I just want to thank him daily and give credit for all things. He is the Lord my God, bless you all.


God is always with us, in sad times and in times of triumph. He will never abandon us. Blessed be the Lord.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving 4/1. Baby is due 4/3. I am getting anxious.


The last couple of weeks are the hardest to wait on. Prayers for all to go well and that you're holding your new little gs soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> KC we have so many good ones here and we don't let the AOW's get going on here too much . keep coming back


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


That says it all! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving 4/1. Baby is due 4/3. I am getting anxious.


Have a safe trip and enjoy the new babe. Hug and spoil it to no end. You only get one chance to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You told us awhile back. Good for you. Wish I could grow up and not out.


Psssst! (It was probably the shoes. I left them on. Ssssshhhh...)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Hobby Lobby Case is before the Supreme Court tomorrow, Tuesday, March 25th.


Yes! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Hobby Lobby Case is before the Supreme Court tomorrow, Tuesday, March 25th.


Thank you. Let's all say a prayer for the proper and beneficial, to HL, outcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Psssst! (It was probably the shoes. I left them on. Ssssshhhh...)


Lol I always dress light and take off my shoes when I have to get weighted in at the dr. Tell the nurse to not shout out the lbs too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Hobby Lobby Case is before the Supreme Court tomorrow, Tuesday, March 25th.


Thanks Joeys!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol I always dress light and take off my shoes when I have to get weighted in at the dr. Tell the nurse to not shout out the lbs too.


Smart. I had one ob-gyn who didn't weigh his patients. He said they knew if they were overweight, and it just made people feel bad. That was nice. Too bad, I found him creepy and left him after two visits.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sad to say I'm shrinking too. When I was in high school, 5' 8." Last Doctor's visit I didn't make 5' 7". The other number is not going down. I don't want to think of the "D" word.


I think we all shrink some. My mother hasn't she is still 5'5". I have lost 1/2".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

karverr said:


> vocallisa, I am sorry for you. You are so unwanted in your circle you have to come on here with your venom.


I know, I'm wanted just fine in my circle. Their watching, they think you're funny.



karverr said:


> God has control of everything and he deserves our praise.


Then you should be praising God for his control of my coming over here to see you. He must of wanted me over here for a purpose.

Go ahead and bow your head and thank God that he put me into your "world".



karverr said:


> you would do good to praise him


Oh, I do praise him. I just don't treat God like he some sort of vending machine.



karverr said:


> please go back to your hole and let us believers praise God in our own way. I'm going to ignore you from now on as you have no intelligent input into any posts we do.


Oh, au contraire. The input that God is not a vending machine into which you nickle and dime him a couple of prayers and voilà... he gives you what you want (_not what you need_) is a wise observation indeed. He's much MORE than that and I find it blasphemous that you do treat him so disrespectfully.

And yes, I'll go now, I had my 2 cents on the matter. You can either keep disrespecting the Lord like he's your personal coffee boy, or you can actually treat him with the respect he deserves.

If you want to put forth that your God is a vending machine for you... that's your choice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you. Let's all say a prayer for the proper and beneficial, to HL, outcome. :thumbup:


I agree totally. What is even more appalling is how the AOW are almost full with glee over the fact that Hobby Lobby might go out of business. Talk about a war on women. Think of how many women will lose their jobs. Well maybe the Sisters of Poor Claire will join the prayer chain. I think men should make appointments with obgyn doctors. I mean they are paying for the service under Obamacare, why not take advantage of it.?


----------



## Knick-Knacker (Mar 24, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> I agree totally. What is even more appalling is how the AOW are almost full with glee over the fact that Hobby Lobby might go out of business. Talk about a war on women. Think of how many women will lose their jobs. Well maybe the Sisters of Poor Claire will join the prayer chain. I think men should make appointments with obgyn doctors. I mean they are paying for the service under Obamacare, why not take advantage of it.?


Why does Hobby Lobby have to go out of business? Throwing those women out of a job would be Hobby Lobby's lack of compassion for their workers, no one else's. Just as it's their lack of compassion to deny women the healthcare they may need by denying them insurance.

And why shouldn't men paying for the service under Obamacare? Women are paying for the services that are exclusively male oriented, so it works out even in the end.

That's the whole point of insurance. It's called an insurance pool. We all contribute premiums to the pool, which the mechanism which allows us to use the services WE need, when we need them. Everytime you go in for your Accutane to fix whatever acne skin issue you may have, there are others that don't and never will have acne problems paying into the insurance pool so that you CAN get the help you need.

Is there something inherently wrong about women that THEIR needs are not as valid as mens or childrens needs?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Wow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Photo is spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Excellent WCK, she is fighting with Seattle (MIB) on war on Women as the AOW have taken it over.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Duh, don't get it


Vocal gal is a bowling ball in the gutter! It fits!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> KC we have so many good ones here and we don't let the AOW's get going on here too much . keep coming back


Karverr, your dog sure knows how to pose for pictures--she is lovely!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Yup, you are right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

height going down width expanding.

Ah pot holes so not nice. Seem they are growing like mad here too. 

No Joey no, Cat has already tried this so have to make sure yarn is up. If I forget am in for a world of yarn wind up.

Thanks for reminder about Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knick-Knacker said:


> Why does Hobby Lobby have to go out of business? Throwing those women out of a job would be Hobby Lobby's lack of compassion for their workers, no one else's. Just as it's their lack of compassion to deny women the healthcare they may need by denying them insurance.
> 
> And why shouldn't men paying for the service under Obamacare? Women are paying for the services that are exclusively male oriented, so it works out even in the end.
> 
> ...


We don't need your input so please leave!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Photo is spot on. :thumbup:


Yes, Pot Holes filled with Sludge showing up this spring. The roads are getting bad too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How would you like to wake up to this?


Oh ...That would make me cry.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yup, you are right!


LOL good one!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It is snowing this morning! Wish I was still in FL as temp will only rise to 25 degrees today! Burrrrrrr!

Laundry calling so chat later! Hugs to my friends!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It is snowing this morning! Wish I was still in FL as temp will only rise to 25 degrees today! Burrrrrrr!


We got about 2 inches, BUT it's about to warm -up. 60 degree this week-end :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Same here snow but cold. Next week in the 60's so they say we will see.

So this is spring??????????


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Indiana just struck down Common Core! Our State doesn't need it. Very happy to say that the Government won't be collecting educational data on our citizens from cradle to grave. This is a victory. Now we must watch the other hand. Talk later


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We don't need your input so please leave!


Remove the duct tape? Nah. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here snow but cold. Next week in the 60's so they say we will see.
> 
> So this is spring??????????


I guess we should cross our fingers for that 60 degree weather report. It does sound about 40 degrees off. Hang in there yarnlady. Spring is closing in on us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Indiana just struck down Common Core! Our State doesn't need it. Very happy to say that the Government won't be collecting educational data on our citizens from cradle to grave. This is a victory. Now we must watch the other hand. Talk later


Glad to hear that. This state is trying to do the same.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sure everyone is following the Malaysia airplane mess. I am so disgusted with Malaysian incompetence. I suspect they are covering for Islamic terrorists. That would satisfy Obama's agenda too. He doesn't want to acknowledge it. If he did, he'd have to do something about it. Or, at least he should if he was competent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Yes that too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How would you like to wake up to this?


I would just have to throw it all away.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Indiana just struck down Common Core! Our State doesn't need it. Very happy to say that the Government won't be collecting educational data on our citizens from cradle to grave. This is a victory. Now we must watch the other hand. Talk later


I am glad too. Common Core is just invasive and an opportunity for the LWNs that seem to gravitate towards education professions today to change history. Heard that in Illinois a workbook was adopted that rewrote the 2nd Amendment. How dare they do that! It's just more liberals lying.

Of course, today I am very unimpressed with Education Departments at universities. Why have an Education Department? Just study General Studies if you want to take an exam for Elementary Ed, study English if you want to teach English as a Secondary Education teacher, etc. I had to take about 30 hours of extra education (which was totally worthless on Classroom Management) to get certified to teach because I didn't go through the Education Department for my undergrad degree. Teachers need more educating. English teachers going through the Education Department program barely scratch the surface of literature and their writing knowledge is laughable. No grammar is required ( it is for a Elementary School teachers), but when you start teaching, you learn you will be expected to teach one semester of grammar and one of literature. It's crazy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Remove the duct tape? Nah. :thumbup:


Where is the like button? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am glad too. Common Core is just invasive and an opportunity for the LWNs that seem to gravitate towards education professions today to change history. Heard that in Illinois a workbook was adopted that rewrote the 2nd Amendment. How dare they do that! It's just more liberals lying.
> 
> Of course, today I am very unimpressed with Education Departments at universities. Why have an Education Department? Just study General Studies if you want to take an exam for Elementary Ed, study English if you want to teach English as a Secondary Education teacher, etc. I had to take about 30 hours of extra education (which was totally worthless on Classroom Management) to get certified to teach because I didn't go through the Education Department for my undergrad degree. Teachers need more educating. English teachers going through the Education Department program barely scratch the surface of literature and their writing knowledge is laughable. No grammar is required ( it is for a Elementary School teachers), but when you start teaching, you learn you will be expected to teach one semester of grammar and one of literature. It's crazy!


I did not know that! It explains alot what is happening to our schools. I am amazed by the children who come from other countries and seem to learn and are better educated then what is happening with the student's in this country.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have decided to boycott the new movie, Noah. The movie doesn't mention God, the director says it is the least biblical movie ever made, and now I hear it is promoting climate change.

I think the movie totally disproves climate change is real. But, the changers and the director are too stupid to realize they just refuted their premise. If Noah is about climate change, then that is proof that climate change has been with us since the earliest times of mankind. Nothing new, no changes happening, that's my take on their message and the reality of climate change. But, it is total, twisted fiction. That's not worth my time or money. I don't like science fiction that much anyway. Most importantly , I don't like those folks disrespecting God's word, and his lessons for sinners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks KC. I will tell my grands since they go to the movies. I hate when there is a movie on God or Jesus and it is turned around and away from the Bible. 
It is a shame but seen we are in the End Times we will be seeing more. People die from the lack of knowledge. Everyone need to stay in the Word so they won't be deceived.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have decided to boycott the new movie, Noah. The movie doesn't mention God, the director says it is the least biblical movie ever made, and now I hear it is promoting climate change.
> 
> I think the movie totally disproves climate change is real. But, the changers and the director are too stupid to realize they just refuted their premise. If Noah is about climate change, then that is proof that climate change has been with us since the earliest times of mankind. Nothing new, no changes happening, that's my take on their message and the reality of climate change. But, it is total, twisted fiction. That's not worth my time or money. I don't like science fiction that much anyway. Most importantly , I don't like those folks disrespecting God's word, and his lessons for sinners.


Glad you warned me about that one.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks KC. I will tell my grands since they go to the movies. I hate when there is a movie on God or Jesus and it is turned around and away from the Bible.
> It is a shame but seen we are in the End Times we will be seeing more. People die from the lack of knowledge. Everyone need to stay in the Word so they won't be deceived.


I have decided this was one if those tactics Obama has used to get his climate change message out. I hope the backers of the film lose their shirt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks KC. I will tell my grands since they go to the movies. I hate when there is a movie on God or Jesus and it is turned around and away from the Bible.
> It is a shame but seen we are in the End Times we will be seeing more. People die from the lack of knowledge. Everyone need to stay in the Word so they won't be deceived.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We give to the Bible League. Here is the quote on the Action Report. Give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name, make known his deeds among the peoples, proclaim that his name is exalted. Isaiah 12:4b (ESV)
All the answered prayers this week for our family on FF I proclaim that He has done mighty things in our lives. I pray the Blood of Jesus over KC's daughter and her new grandson that all will go well with mama during delivery of the precious life that is being given unto them. I pray in the Name of Jesus for no complications in delivery. I pray for no one be anxious. It is all in Your hands Father God. We proclaim You are the Mighty God and our trust is in You. We love You and thank You for what You are doing! My adoration goes to You alone. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We give to the Bible League. Here is the quote on the Action Report. Give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name, make known his deeds among the peoples, proclaim that his name is exalted. Isaiah 12:4b (ESV)
> All the answered prayers this week for our family on FF I proclaim that He has done mighty things in our lives. I pray the Blood of Jesus over KC's daughter and her new grandson that all will go well with mama during delivery of the precious life that is being given unto them. I pray in the Name of Jesus for no complications in delivery. I pray for no one be anxious. It is all in Your hands Father God. We proclaim You are the Mighty God and our trust is in You. We love You and thank You for what You are doing! My adoration goes to You alone. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


Amen let is be so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB what did you do for your birthday? Did you eat out or did family come over to house . 

Did Otis get up and help anyone eat cake??:0


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB what did you do for your birthday? Did you eat out or did family come over to house .
> 
> Did Otis get up and help anyone eat cake??:0


Nothing. I talked on the phone all day with family wishing me H/Birthday and on Facebook talking to everyone. My mother came over and brought me my card. We string B/days out. All of my kids but one are out of town. Sister had surgery .Brother is so busy at work he forgot. So far I have gotten a iou from Dh. Potting soil from my mother. It is what I asked for. Silverware, glasses and more potting soil from my daughter. My sister gave me a new hummingbird feeder with glasses you put in the freezer to keep warm. I had to cancel my party with my 2 best friends. We will go out and make a day of it next week. I asked for Lowe's cards and gift cards from our local nursery from the others. That way I will be fixed on flowers and repairs for the summer . I need to be outside cleaning while it is still cool but am here talking. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Hobby Lobby Case is before the Supreme Court tomorrow, Tuesday, March 25th.


Thanks for reminding us Joey.

I'm hoping Hobby Lobby is victorious!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. I talked on the phone all day with family wishing me H/Birthday and on Facebook talking to everyone. My mother came over and brought me my card. We string B/days out. All of my kids but one are out of town. Sister had surgery .Brother is so busy at work he forgot. So far I have gotten a iou from Dh. Potting soil from my mother. It is what I asked for. Silverware, glasses and more potting soil from my daughter. My sister gave me a new hummingbird feeder with glasses you put in the freezer to keep warm. I had to cancel my party with my 2 best friends. We will go out and make a day of it next week. I asked for Lowe's cards and gift cards from our local nursery from the others. That way I will be fixed on flowers and repairs for the summer . I need to be outside cleaning while it is still cool but am here talking. :shock:


Well that explains how the day went sounds like a good one to me. Gave up telling them what I would like so now get gift cards to eat out.
One year son and daughter in law gave me a gift I wanted they painted the kitchen for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I agree totally. What is even more appalling is how the AOW are almost full with glee over the fact that Hobby Lobby might go out of business. Talk about a war on women. Think of how many women will lose their jobs. Well maybe the Sisters of Poor Claire will join the prayer chain. I think men should make appointments with obgyn doctors. I mean they are paying for the service under Obamacare, why not take advantage of it.?


I just supported HL and was so excited to do so.

I find it so funny at the desperation of the Libs today. None of them are even talking about Obamacare and RIGHT NOW should be its most fantastic time! After all, it is Obama's one and only success and his name-sake and signature legislation.

Furthermore, I heard yesterday that some Libs are trying to push out Ruth Bader Ginsburg from the Supreme Court so they can appoint a new, younger Lib to the Court before they lose the Senate this November.

The BEST news is that even the Demorats believe they'll lose the Senate this Nov!!!!!

For once, I think the Libs/Dems are RIGHT! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi lady, 

So they are out to pull the court down too. Amazing what they want to do. 

Oh you mean they have decided they can not find any more excuses? 

Oh and I must not forget their name change ACA. Oh woe is me . I should remember names are more important then the act itself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you KC. Are you heading out to CA soon?
> 
> True discussion does seem to be beyond them. A while back several of them admitted that it was "fun" to be rude and obnoxious, so no sense in wasting my time on them


Hi everyone! Let's agree to NOT EVER respond to the LWNs that post on this thread.

We all know their desperate tactics and that THEY only post on this thread to garner our attention.

We all also KNOW that the LWNs do not wish legit discussion, they only intend to post their HATE, ANGER and LACK of intellect and OPINIONS.

Please lets all agree to continue to ignore them on this thread.

If we feel the need to engage or respond, let's do it on one of the threads THEY begin.

Since the LWNs don't start any worthy threads, and ONLY hijack threads begun by good KPers, it should be easy enough to ignore them. We all, over time (me included) have seen their antics, and I, for one, won't engage them, or at least on this thread.

They are ignorant beings not worthy of our time or intelligence.

Jody (Vocal Lisa/Cheeky Blighter/LilyK/ConanO'K) is only posting in this thread because she has been black-balled by everyone because of her anger, hate and bigoted comments to everyone. She even chose an avatar to reflect that.

PLEASE - do NOT respond to the AOWs or any other LWNs on this thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yes, Pot Holes filled with Sludge showing up this spring. The roads are getting bad too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Indiana just struck down Common Core! Our State doesn't need it. Very happy to say that the Government won't be collecting educational data on our citizens from cradle to grave. This is a victory. Now we must watch the other hand. Talk later


Great news! Common Core is a joke.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Remove the duct tape? Nah. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm going to invest in the duct tape companies!

Shut up the losers AND have a high return on my investment. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How would you like to wake up to this?


and that look of innocence too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! Let's agree to NOT EVER respond to the LWNs that post on this thread.
> 
> We all know their desperate tactics and that THEY only post on this thread to garner our attention.
> 
> ...


Agree with you, also of note, the ones who do come on seem to have a new date at time they came on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to invest in the duct tape companies!
> 
> Shut up the losers AND have a high return on my investment. :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sure everyone is following the Malaysia airplane mess. I am so disgusted with Malaysian incompetence. I suspect they are covering for Islamic terrorists. That would satisfy Obama's agenda too. He doesn't want to acknowledge it. If he did, he'd have to do something about it. Or, at least he should if he was competent.


I tend to agree. I don't believe the Malaysian govt should have told the world yesterday, what happened. They don't know exactly what happened and all their actions speak to the idea they are covering up that the plane was hijacked or some form of terrorism or inappropriate actions were taken by the pilots on board.

The fact that Obama hasn't spoken on it also screams of coverup.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have decided to boycott the new movie, Noah. The movie doesn't mention God, the director says it is the least biblical movie ever made, and now I hear it is promoting climate change.
> 
> I think the movie totally disproves climate change is real. But, the changers and the director are too stupid to realize they just refuted their premise. If Noah is about climate change, then that is proof that climate change has been with us since the earliest times of mankind. Nothing new, no changes happening, that's my take on their message and the reality of climate change. But, it is total, twisted fiction. That's not worth my time or money. I don't like science fiction that much anyway. Most importantly , I don't like those folks disrespecting God's word, and his lessons for sinners.


I didn't know any of this. My sister recently mentioned she wanted to see this movie.

Now, I know not to go. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. I talked on the phone all day with family wishing me H/Birthday and on Facebook talking to everyone. My mother came over and brought me my card. We string B/days out. All of my kids but one are out of town. Sister had surgery .Brother is so busy at work he forgot. So far I have gotten a iou from Dh. Potting soil from my mother. It is what I asked for. Silverware, glasses and more potting soil from my daughter. My sister gave me a new hummingbird feeder with glasses you put in the freezer to keep warm. I had to cancel my party with my 2 best friends. We will go out and make a day of it next week. I asked for Lowe's cards and gift cards from our local nursery from the others. That way I will be fixed on flowers and repairs for the summer . I need to be outside cleaning while it is still cool but am here talking. :shock:


I like gift cards. My DD1 usually gives her father gift cards while I get lotions and shower gels. She gives me what she likes. I do appreciate hand cream, but I am not a big user of scented body creams. I keep wondering if she is sending me a message. I got a big fluffy robe for Christmas. I never would wear it because I am hot most of the time, and I would swelter. She's thin, so she's always cold. I'm only cold if I leave the house without a jacket when it is 10 degrees or less. I like gift cards to Joann's or places to eat out. I usually just re-gift the clothing items I get that I don't like and can't wear. I would hurt her feelings if I told her.

Be happy that what you have gotten is things you like and need. At least your family is listening when you drop hints.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes, Pot Holes filled with Sludge showing up this spring. The roads are getting bad too.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. I talked on the phone all day with family wishing me H/Birthday and on Facebook talking to everyone. My mother came over and brought me my card. We string B/days out. All of my kids but one are out of town. Sister had surgery .Brother is so busy at work he forgot. So far I have gotten a iou from Dh. Potting soil from my mother. It is what I asked for. Silverware, glasses and more potting soil from my daughter. My sister gave me a new hummingbird feeder with glasses you put in the freezer to keep warm. I had to cancel my party with my 2 best friends. We will go out and make a day of it next week. I asked for Lowe's cards and gift cards from our local nursery from the others. That way I will be fixed on flowers and repairs for the summer . I need to be outside cleaning while it is still cool but am here talking. :shock:


Sounds like you were taken care of. I'm happy for you and the blessings for those who are ill but in God's care.

Silverware? You should have sent your request through me - I could have gotten you some Taco Bell trays and containers to go along with your silverware!

Funny, I received yesterday twelve more European knives and forks to go along with that I bought awhile ago. We love the quality, and I decided I needed more counts of knives/forks to match all those spoons and smaller forks I received for free! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I go out and buy what I want for my birthday and tell hubby that I have, and thank him for it . I decide to do that after the year he gave me an iron. What would I want that for. It is only for working.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi lady,
> 
> So they are out to pull the court down too. Amazing what they want to do.
> 
> ...


Hi lady. Yep, the Libs are DESPERATE and trying everything under the sun to help attempt to save themselves. I'm enjoying watching their desperation; I wish the party continues to fight amongst itself and implodes.

(exactly the way the Libs on KP do regularly) :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like you were taken care of. I'm happy for you and the blessings for those who are ill but in God's care.
> 
> Silverware? You should have sent your request through me - I could have gotten you some Taco Bell trays and containers to go along with your silverware!
> 
> Funny, I received yesterday twelve more European knives and forks to go along with that I bought awhile ago. We love the quality, and I decided I needed more counts of knives/forks to match all those spoons and smaller forks I received for free! :-D


Oh shoot. I could have used the taco bell trays and taco bell containers.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks KC. I will tell my grands since they go to the movies. I hate when there is a movie on God or Jesus and it is turned around and away from the Bible.
> It is a shame but seen we are in the End Times we will be seeing more. People die from the lack of knowledge. Everyone need to stay in the Word so they won't be deceived.


Not being but mere presenting a different opinion. I dont live my life by the bible teachings. I refuse to live my life by a book written by misogynist men who thought women were property, the world was flat and put to death anyone who believed otherwise. We are given free will and I dont need a book to tell me to do the right thing. We choose to do good or bad


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here snow but cold. Next week in the 60's so they say we will see.
> 
> So this is spring??????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wheels on the bus go round and round. Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I tend to agree. I don't believe the Malaysian govt should have told the world yesterday, what happened. They don't know exactly what happened and all their actions speak to the idea they are covering up that the plane was hijacked or some form of terrorism or inappropriate actions were taken by the pilots on board.
> 
> The fact that Obama hasn't spoken on it also screams of coverup.


If Malaysia didn't have a large Muslim population, I would still be suspicious, but it would be based on money and the government's liability. The airline is government run. If maintenance records showed they didn't do regular, routine maintenance, they 'd be liable and insurance would likely be invalidated. That's a reason to spin. Also, the cargo was flammable and wouldn't be allowed on a US flight. They probably are liable for poor safety standards. Usually, cover-ups are for monetary reasons. However, the Muslim element could be a factor. If they know it is Islamic terrorism, they'd have to take actions to weed it out. That might cause a riot against the government leaders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh shoot. I could have used the taco bell trays and taco bell containers.


Don't forget: I have those containers to set up a salad bar and pitchers, broom handles, rice/guac scoops, paperclips, scissors, etc. :thumbup:

I'll have to try to sell everything at yard sales this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Indiana just struck down Common Core! Our State doesn't need it. Very happy to say that the Government won't be collecting educational data on our citizens from cradle to grave. This is a victory. Now we must watch the other hand. Talk later


What is Common Core?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with you, also of note, the ones who do come on seem to have a new date at time they came on here.


Agree. Don 't respond. It's what they want. Do it where their craziness is apparent to all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> If Malaysia didn't have a large Muslim population, I would still be suspicious, but it would be based on money and the government's liability. The airline is government run. If maintenance records showed they didn't do regular, routine maintenance, they 'd be liable and insurance would likely be invalidated. That's a reason to spin. Also, the cargo was flammable and wouldn't be allowed on a US flight. They probably are liable for poor safety standards. Usually, cover-ups are for monetary reasons. However, the Muslim element could be a factor. If they know it is Islamic terrorism, they'd have to take actions to weed it out. That might cause a riot against the government leaders.


More good points. I was very surprised listening to the press conference yesterday to hear the monetary support being offered to those who lost loved ones. The airline is going along with the report that the plane sunk into the ocean and that is the end of the story. I'm not buying it.

I've believed since day one, a takeover was intended and that the plane landed or perhaps the takeover happened but one of the pilots fought back and the plane crashed (wasn't supposed to).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sure everyone is following the Malaysia airplane mess. I am so disgusted with Malaysian incompetence. I suspect they are covering for Islamic terrorists. That would satisfy Obama's agenda too. He doesn't want to acknowledge it. If he did, he'd have to do something about it. Or, at least he should if he was competent.


My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree. Don 't respond. It's what they want. Do it where their craziness is apparent to all.


 :thumbup:

They are desperate since no one much responds to their foolishness anymore. They want the fight and attention; let's NOT give them what they want.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


 :XD: That is the way they always perform; costing the USA taxpayers millions.

She is on vacation on our dime, he is playing his part and won't accomplish a darn thing on our dime.

All the world is their stage (on OUR dimes) and nothing they do is worthwhile.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am glad too. Common Core is just invasive and an opportunity for the LWNs that seem to gravitate towards education professions today to change history. Heard that in Illinois a workbook was adopted that rewrote the 2nd Amendment. How dare they do that! It's just more liberals lying.
> 
> Of course, today I am very unimpressed with Education Departments at universities. Why have an Education Department? Just study General Studies if you want to take an exam for Elementary Ed, study English if you want to teach English as a Secondary Education teacher, etc. I had to take about 30 hours of extra education (which was totally worthless on Classroom Management) to get certified to teach because I didn't go through the Education Department for my undergrad degree. Teachers need more educating. English teachers going through the Education Department program barely scratch the surface of literature and their writing knowledge is laughable. No grammar is required ( it is for a Elementary School teachers), but when you start teaching, you learn you will be expected to teach one semester of grammar and one of literature. It's crazy!


I know - they don't teach classroom management, at least not for the little naughties who started coming to my school. I'm telling you, I had to be tough in FIRST GRADE! I had been in a Special Ed class for quite a while, working with children with emotional and behavior problems, and I liked the challenge and reward of working with them. However, in a regular classroom of around 25 kids, it's very difficult to meet those special needs, especially when you have three or four kids with problems.

Back to my point, though - they didn't teach classroom management when I was in college (eons ago). Back then, you managed with a stern look or a word. Kids are different now, and so are parents. Discipline is hard to administer. There's a tremendous lack of respect. Kids are tougher, parents back their students over the teacher, and administrators are so afraid of a lawsuit that even they often don't back the teachers.

Don't get me wrong. I love teaching, but I wouldn't recommend it as a profession right now.

Off my soapbox.

Back on soapbox for a minute. Do you remember when a kid would do something sneaky, and all the teacher had to do was walk over and stand near the kid. That's all it took to nip that behavior in the bud. Oh, those were the days - and WE were those delightful little cherubs! :mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the like button? :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We give to the Bible League. Here is the quote on the Action Report. Give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name, make known his deeds among the peoples, proclaim that his name is exalted. Isaiah 12:4b (ESV)
> All the answered prayers this week for our family on FF I proclaim that He has done mighty things in our lives. I pray the Blood of Jesus over KC's daughter and her new grandson that all will go well with mama during delivery of the precious life that is being given unto them. I pray in the Name of Jesus for no complications in delivery. I pray for no one be anxious. It is all in Your hands Father God. We proclaim You are the Mighty God and our trust is in You. We love You and thank You for what You are doing! My adoration goes to You alone. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


Amen. Thanks CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have decided to boycott the new movie, Noah. The movie doesn't mention God, the director says it is the least biblical movie ever made, and now I hear it is promoting climate change.
> 
> I think the movie totally disproves climate change is real. But, the changers and the director are too stupid to realize they just refuted their premise. If Noah is about climate change, then that is proof that climate change has been with us since the earliest times of mankind. Nothing new, no changes happening, that's my take on their message and the reality of climate change. But, it is total, twisted fiction. That's not worth my time or money. I don't like science fiction that much anyway. Most importantly , I don't like those folks disrespecting God's word, and his lessons for sinners.


I had no interest in it because of the big names. I'm sure they were trying to grab onto the coattails of the legitimate Christian movies like The Bible. The moguls saw that the people were anxious for religious movies, and they mistook that as an interest for big loud dramatic movies when it's really a thirst for the spiritual. Without that, it's just another boring waste of time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We give to the Bible League. Here is the quote on the Action Report. Give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name, make known his deeds among the peoples, proclaim that his name is exalted. Isaiah 12:4b (ESV)
> All the answered prayers this week for our family on FF I proclaim that He has done mighty things in our lives. I pray the Blood of Jesus over KC's daughter and her new grandson that all will go well with mama during delivery of the precious life that is being given unto them. I pray in the Name of Jesus for no complications in delivery. I pray for no one be anxious. It is all in Your hands Father God. We proclaim You are the Mighty God and our trust is in You. We love You and thank You for what You are doing! My adoration goes to You alone. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


Amen to that, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. I talked on the phone all day with family wishing me H/Birthday and on Facebook talking to everyone. My mother came over and brought me my card. We string B/days out. All of my kids but one are out of town. Sister had surgery .Brother is so busy at work he forgot. So far I have gotten a iou from Dh. Potting soil from my mother. It is what I asked for. Silverware, glasses and more potting soil from my daughter. My sister gave me a new hummingbird feeder with glasses you put in the freezer to keep warm. I had to cancel my party with my 2 best friends. We will go out and make a day of it next week. I asked for Lowe's cards and gift cards from our local nursery from the others. That way I will be fixed on flowers and repairs for the summer . I need to be outside cleaning while it is still cool but am here talking. :shock:


Sounds like a good day. You can't already be worrying about it being too hot to work outside!! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I finished a simple tunic for a toddler.

I used acrylics and the bottom hem 5 rounds of , K 1 round, P 1 round rolls beautifully and ruins my project.

I'm betting that I must frog the hem or make a folded hem to correct the problem?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I tend to agree. I don't believe the Malaysian govt should have told the world yesterday, what happened. They don't know exactly what happened and all their actions speak to the idea they are covering up that the plane was hijacked or some form of terrorism or inappropriate actions were taken by the pilots on board.
> 
> The fact that Obama hasn't spoken on it also screams of coverup.


Obama doesn't want to think too hard about any problems. He thinks if he ignores them, they'll go away. He's not a fixer; he's a cheerleader - and fewer and fewer people are cheering along with him, no matter how high he tosses his little baton.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that explains how the day went sounds like a good one to me. Gave up telling them what I would like so now get gift cards to eat out.
> One year son and daughter in law gave me a gift I wanted they painted the kitchen for me.


Now that sounds like perfect gifts!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama doesn't want to think too hard about any problems. He thinks if he ignores them, they'll go away. He's not a fixer; he's a cheerleader - and fewer and fewer people are cheering along with him, no matter how high he tosses his little baton.


  :-D :XD: OMG - I love that visual! Must find an image to cement it in my head.

looking ..... now .... Where is Galli - I think she posted such an image long ago!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I like gift cards. My DD1 usually gives her father gift cards while I get lotions and shower gels. She gives me what she likes. I do appreciate hand cream, but I am not a big user of scented body creams. I keep wondering if she is sending me a message. I got a big fluffy robe for Christmas. I never would wear it because I am hot most of the time, and I would swelter. She's thin, so she's always cold. I'm only cold if I leave the house without a jacket when it is 10 degrees or less. I like gift cards to Joann's or places to eat out. I usually just re-gift the clothing items I get that I don't like and can't wear. I would hurt her feelings if I told her.
> 
> Be happy that what you have gotten is things you like and need. At least your family is listening when you drop hints.


My dh always says he doesn't want anything. I has mastered the art of living simply. He likes pistachios, though, and last year EVERYBODY gave him pistachios! He has a lifetime supply - it was so funny!

My dil says I'm so easy to shop for. Probably because I hate to shop myself! I like pretty things but don't buy them very often. She's really good at choosing pretty little items for the house. Trouble is, I'm out of room to display them. if I rotate them, I'll forget. So I plan to ask for gift cards. I got a lot of them when I was teaching, and I LOVE gift cards!

Especially for books - and YARN. I wonder if they'll do it. ????


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What is Common Core?


It is a set of educational standards the LWNs are backing. There are books and workbooks mandated to rewrite history. It is a slick move to proselytize liberal viewpoints to the young. It began with liberal professors like Bill Ayers and Berine Dohrn, his wife, who both were domestic terrorists. They are located at the Univ of IL, Chicago, and friends and neighbors of the Obama's. They are just one example of ultra-liberal Education Department staff in the US, but they probably suggested the plan to Obama. As students of these professors began entering the schools in the US, they joined teacher unions, who also realized they wanted to create Leftist robots of American children. It's all about thought control and Leftist indoctrination, and negating the values in American history.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wheels on the bus go round and round. Have a Blessed Day!


CB, it sounds like you had a nice birthday. We usually can't celebrate on the actual day either, with family spread out. But it's never too late to give or receive a present! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More good points. I was very surprised listening to the press conference yesterday to hear the monetary support being offered to those who lost loved ones. The airline is going along with the report that the plane sunk into the ocean and that is the end of the story. I'm not buying it.
> 
> I've believed since day one, a takeover was intended and that the plane landed or perhaps the takeover happened but one of the pilots fought back and the plane crashed (wasn't supposed to).


I don't buy it either, KPG. Not enough evidence.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Not being but mere presenting a different opinion. I dont live my life by the bible teachings. I refuse to live my life by a book written by misogynist men who thought women were property, the world was flat and put to death anyone who believed otherwise. We are given free will and I dont need a book to tell me to do the right thing. We choose to do good or bad


You do not know nor understand who wrote The Bible and its teachings. Your free will was given to you by the very person you just denied. I hope you choose to make better decisions in the future.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

On a lighter note, I must share this:

What an international laughingstock.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.corestandards.org/
> 
> It rewrites history, very left bias.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.corestandards.org/
> 
> It rewrites history, very left bias.
> 
> ...


It takes control away from the teacher and gives it to a "committee" which sets standards for everyone. Doesn't matter if a child has a low I.Q. or a high one, the standards are the same. Just like o - if you want it, it will happen. Except it doesn't. And standardized tests are just one SMALL measure of a student's success. When will they ever learn?

You can't teach them everything. You have to inspire them to learn - to seek answers - to "find out." It's natural for children. We can nurture this curiosity and inspire children to cure polio or go to the moon - or we can stifle it and encourage them to lose themselves in electronic stimulation that isn't connected to real things or real people. The world is a fascinating place - we want children to explore it - to live IN it!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You do not know nor understand who wrote The Bible and its teachings. Your free will was given to you by the very person you just denied. I hope you choose to make better decisions in the future.


I dont think you comprehended my post. I dont believe in the bible. Never said I dont believe in God, As for the decisions I have made they must have been pretty good because God has been looking out for me and has a guardian angel on my side. the bible was written by men. In some cases by a committee of men. they got the whole world is flat wrong, makes me wonder what else they got wrong.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> I dont think you comprehended my post. I dont believe in the bible. Never said I dont believe in God, As for the decisions I have made they must have been pretty good because God has been looking out for me and has a guardian angel on my side. the bible was written by men. In some cases by a committee of men. they got the whole world is flat wrong, makes me wonder what else they got wrong.


Nothing in the Bible says the world is flat. That was not God-inspired. That was ignorance in the 15th-16th century.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nothing in the Bible says the world is flat. That was not God-inspired. That was ignorance in the 15th-16th century.


 Same people wrote the bible and people insist that God inspired them.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Same people wrote the bible and people insist that God inspired them.


you need to go with vocallisa, where ever she went you can change your name on here but your words and comments give you away. you are one of the lost lefties,shoo go away.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Same people wrote the bible and people insist that God inspired them.


Since you think the Bible says the world is flat, why don't you quote the chapter and verse?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> I dont think you comprehended my post. I dont believe in the bible. Never said I dont believe in God, As for the decisions I have made they must have been pretty good because God has been looking out for me and has a guardian angel on my side. the bible was written by men. In some cases by a committee of men. they got the whole world is flat wrong, makes me wonder what else they got wrong.


I understood your post perfectly. I'll repeat, you don't understand who wrote the Bible and its teachings. It was obvious in your words the first time you posted.

God is not looking out for those who deny them as you have now twice done. You have a lot wrong when it comes to God and The Bible.

I wish you well and don't mind a difference of opinion, but please refrain from discussing something you do not understand well at all with those on this thread who do understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nothing in the Bible says the world is flat. That was not God-inspired. That was ignorance in the 15th-16th century.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Same people wrote the bible and people insist that God inspired them.


You are wrong, again.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Since you think the Bible says the world is flat, why don't you quote the chapter and verse?


KC don't give in to her comments . she is one of those AOW's and have nothing to add to our thread, just let her posts past on by with no replies and she will wither and go away.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I understood your post perfectly. I'll repeat, you don't understand who wrote the Bible and its teachings. It was obvious in your words the first time you posted.
> 
> God is not looking out for those who deny them as you have now twice done. You have a lot wrong when it comes to God and The Bible.
> 
> I wish you well and don't mind a difference of opinion, but please refrain from discussing something you do not understand well at all with those on this thread who do understand.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> KC don't give in to her comments . she is one of those AOW's and have nothing to add to our thread, just let her posts past on by with no replies and she will wither and go away.


I don't recognize her, Karverr. IF she is simply another LWN, I agree and just posted today, that we ALL must ignore any LWN that posts on this thread simply to spread their anger and hate.

I'll not be tempted again IF I believe she is an LWN here to incite hate.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Since you think the Bible says the world is flat, why don't you quote the chapter and verse?


Again you didnt comprehend my post. I said , the SAME Men who wrote the bible BELIEVED the world was flat.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't recognize her, Karverr. IF she is simply another LWN, I agree and just posted today, that we ALL must ignore any LWN that posts on this thread simply to spread their anger and hate.
> 
> I'll not be tempted again IF I believe she is an LWN here to incite hate.


Nope not a LWN ,registered independent. LWN call other people names..


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

and I dont incite hate. I believe I started the post with I was presenting a difference of opinion. The name calling started pretty quickly instead of an open discussion on difference of opinions.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't recognize her, Karverr. IF she is simply another LWN, I agree and just posted today, that we ALL must ignore any LWN that posts on this thread simply to spread their anger and hate.
> 
> I'll not be tempted again IF I believe she is an LWN here to incite hate.


I love this thread because I believe all of the regulars here are good God fearing people, and if not we respect each others right to be different, and don't trash anyone on here like the LWN's do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> I dont think you comprehended my post. I dont believe in the bible. Never said I dont believe in God, As for the decisions I have made they must have been pretty good because God has been looking out for me and has a guardian angel on my side. the bible was written by men. In some cases by a committee of men. they got the whole world is flat wrong, makes me wonder what else they got wrong.


God loves you - and all of us - unconditionally.

When will we realize that we're all really brothers and sisters and stop fighting over differences of opinion?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Nope not a LWN ,registered independent. LWN call other people names..


With regard to your posts and opinions about God and the Bible on here , they were uncalled for as all reference was to persons on here requesting prayer for there sick and not a discussion about religious opinions. you may have thought you were commenting about religious beliefs and preferences ,but were mistaken,so your comments were very uncalled for. there were no name calling done here,labeling you as a leftie yes we did that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> and I dont incite hate. I believe I started the post with I was presenting a difference of opinion. The name calling started pretty quickly instead of an open discussion on difference of opinions.


I didn't call you a name so please stop attempting to rile people. I was told you MIGHT be a LWN. That isn't name calling, no more than stating you an Indep as you just said you are.

I SAID I don't mind a difference of opinion, just that you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to the Bible and God and are attempting to explain what you don't understand on those topics to those who know a lot more than you on same.

You don't seem to comprehend what others say to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the like button Kitty. What are you doing on your off day?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> I love this thread because I believe all of the regulars here are good God fearing people, and if not we respect each others right to be different, and don't trash anyone on here like the LWN's do.


 :thumbup: I believe likewise.

I never mind difference of opinions, but most of the Libs on KP have no intention of intelligent discussion. They simply wish to spread their hate and opinions and insult others.

I don't get that feeling from this recently poster, but she certainly is willing to insult the core members on this thread without any basis or knowledge, facts or justification.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I like gift cards. My DD1 usually gives her father gift cards while I get lotions and shower gels. She gives me what she likes. I do appreciate hand cream, but I am not a big user of scented body creams. I keep wondering if she is sending me a message. I got a big fluffy robe for Christmas. I never would wear it because I am hot most of the time, and I would swelter. She's thin, so she's always cold. I'm only cold if I leave the house without a jacket when it is 10 degrees or less. I like gift cards to Joann's or places to eat out. I usually just re-gift the clothing items I get that I don't like and can't wear. I would hurt her feelings if I told her.
> 
> Be happy that what you have gotten is things you like and need. At least your family is listening when you drop hints.


Maybe a month or 2 before Christmas you could say how much you would love ???? to your DD and GS and then get DH to reinforce the message by saying if they were wondering what to get you for Christmas, you would love ????.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More good points. I was very surprised listening to the press conference yesterday to hear the monetary support being offered to those who lost loved ones. The airline is going along with the report that the plane sunk into the ocean and that is the end of the story. I'm not buying it.
> 
> I've believed since day one, a takeover was intended and that the plane landed or perhaps the takeover happened but one of the pilots fought back and the plane crashed (wasn't supposed to).


That monetary support is an international treaty/agreement of some kind. It gives the family around 170K per family member that was on a plane that goes down either in the sea or on land. The US did not sign this agreement, so we are not bound to give money to victims of a plane crash.

I believed that the plane crashed early on. I was appalled at all the conspiracy theories and the outright nonsense coming from the MSM, since there was no proof of anything other than basic facts. It seems that the MSM, especially CNN, had nothing better to do than come up with one theory after another based on nothing tangible. At least now they have some debris. I do doubt they will be able to recover the black boxes, so it will still be guess work and not facts. I feel for the families that had to go through these last weeks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: If only we could.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That monetary support is an international treaty/agreement of some kind. It gives the family around 170K per family member that was on a plane that goes down either in the sea or on land. The US did not sign this agreement, so we are not bound to give money to victims of a plane crash.
> 
> I believed that the plane crashed early on. I was appalled at all the conspiracy theories and the outright nonsense coming from the MSM, since there was no proof of anything other than basic facts. It seems that the MSM, especially CNN, had nothing better to do than come up with one theory after another based on nothing tangible. At least now they have some debris. I do doubt they will be able to recover the black boxes, so it will still be guess work and not facts. I feel for the families that had to go through these last weeks.


Agreed. I do think that because the transponder(s) were turned off before any crash (if that is what happened) it was some type of takeover of the plane. By whom, we may never know.

It is disgraceful how the Malay govt has handled this crisis. The families deserve better. That is what can be expected by such a govt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I go out and buy what I want for my birthday and tell hubby that I have, and thank him for it . I decide to do that after the year he gave me an iron. What would I want that for. It is only for working.


And I bet hubby appreciates that you take away the pressure for him to get you the perfect gift! Over the years, DH has given me some really wonderful gifts and some, not so much. Our birthdays are just a couple days apart, so the last few years we've either planned something special to do or got something we wanted for the house. We also like to give each other funny little presents.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> God loves you - and all of us - unconditionally.
> 
> When will we realize that we're all really brothers and sisters and stop fighting over differences of opinion?


Agree, dont want to fight just want to get opposing views to form a more informed opinion


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. I do think that because the transponder(s) were turned off before any crash (if that is what happened) it was some type of takeover of the plane. By whom, we may never know.
> 
> It is disgraceful how the Malay govt has handled this crisis. The families deserve better. That is what can be expected by such a govt.


Having had to work the last 2 weeks, I only get snippits of info. Not sure what the Malay government did or didnt do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

an amazing story of mama kitty bonding with little ducklings
http://funnycatsgallery.com/mom-cat/the-cat-and-the-ducklings/


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an amazing story of mama kitty bonding with little ducklings
> http://funnycatsgallery.com/mom-cat/the-cat-and-the-ducklings/


Did you see the one where the mother dog nursed kittens found without their mother? I also liked the one where th emother cat nursed a fawn to health.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I finished a simple tunic for a toddler.
> 
> I used acrylics and the bottom hem 5 rounds of , K 1 round, P 1 round rolls beautifully and ruins my project.
> 
> I'm betting that I must frog the hem or make a folded hem to correct the problem?


You've been productive, starting a new project already! If you were working in round, it would be garter stitch and should lay flat. But if you were working back and forth, it would be stocking stitch and roll. You can avoid frogging - a folded hem should solve the rolling or you could pick up the cast on stitches and work a few rows of ribbing, garter or seed stitch. If you pick up stitches to get a new border, you should cast off with a bigger needle to make sure it isn't too tight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Busy day here today.....I`m making bread - 3 loaves!!!
Heres the recipe I used if you want to try it yourselves...
http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gold-medal-classic-white-bread/20967ff8-467c-4445-99b4-b3a97a554dd2
The recipe is for 2 loaves, but managed to get 3 loaves out of it. I`m waiting for the second rising, then I can bake them in the oven.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It is a set of educational standards the LWNs are backing. There are books and workbooks mandated to rewrite history. It is a slick move to proselytize liberal viewpoints to the young. It began with liberal professors like Bill Ayers and Berine Dohrn, his wife, who both were domestic terrorists. They are located at the Univ of IL, Chicago, and friends and neighbors of the Obama's. They are just one example of ultra-liberal Education Department staff in the US, but they probably suggested the plan to Obama. As students of these professors began entering the schools in the US, they joined teacher unions, who also realized they wanted to create Leftist robots of American children. It's all about thought control and Leftist indoctrination, and negating the values in American history.


It sounds like there has been a shift towards more federal interference in state matters in your country. That surprises me since I usually read that States are very protective of their rights.

During the 60's, the federal govt in Canada became much more involved in provincial matters - usually by throwing money into the pot. It created a much bigger bureaucracy on both levels and created a handy scapegoat for the provinces to point the finger at the federal govt. and constantly demand more federal money without being accountable for how it was spent. It's only been in the past few years that a majority Conservative govt has been able to start pushing some accountability back to the provinces. Unfortunately people sometimes forget the warning that if you take the money, you can lose control over how it's spent.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> God loves you - and all of us - unconditionally.
> 
> When will we realize that we're all really brothers and sisters and stop fighting over differences of opinion?


Bless you Bonnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the like button Kitty. What are you doing on your off day?


I have lots of ordering and accounting work to catch up on, but am spending too much time on the computer catching up with links and pics from friends and our pages here  Our downtown business assoc is having its annual meeting tonight, so I better get some work done.

Did you get outside into the garden? How's your ds doing today? - she`s probably pretty sore.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am glad too. Common Core is just invasive and an opportunity for the LWNs that seem to gravitate towards education professions today to change history. Heard that in Illinois a workbook was adopted that rewrote the 2nd Amendment. How dare they do that! It's just more liberals lying.
> 
> Of course, today I am very unimpressed with Education Departments at universities. Why have an Education Department? Just study General Studies if you want to take an exam for Elementary Ed, study English if you want to teach English as a Secondary Education teacher, etc. I had to take about 30 hours of extra education (which was totally worthless on Classroom Management) to get certified to teach because I didn't go through the Education Department for my undergrad degree. Teachers need more educating. English teachers going through the Education Department program barely scratch the surface of literature and their writing knowledge is laughable. No grammar is required ( it is for a Elementary School teachers), but when you start teaching, you learn you will be expected to teach one semester of grammar and one of literature. It's crazy!


To be a great teacher one has to be well-grounded in the subject he/she teaches. Courses related to teaching mechanics are ok but shouldn't be the 'be-all-and-end-all' of teaching certification process. One has to know what to teach before one needs to know how to teach, and some people are just natural teachers.
I've noticed a deplorable lack of subject knowledge in many teachers. It's no wonder that many kids lack in it also.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've been productive, starting a new project already! If you were working in round, it would be garter stitch and should lay flat. But if you were working back and forth, it would be stocking stitch and roll. You can avoid frogging - a folded hem should solve the rolling or you could pick up the cast on stitches and work a few rows of ribbing, garter or seed stitch. If you pick up stitches to get a new border, you should cast off with a bigger needle to make sure it isn't too tight.


Yes - except I finished the tunic already. Ya, me. :-D I worked in the round, so I thought the hem would be ok. It isn't. I'm thinking now about how I'll fix it. I don't want to make the tunic into a dress by adding to the length of the stockinette portion of the tunic, so I'm planning my strategy now. Thanks for your suggestions. I may just add some more rows of the contrast hem color, fold beneath and stitch into a flat hem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huh, ooops. Obama just got the bad news:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


I guess mom`s never stop worrying about their kids`safety. I know it can still be dangerous even with all of the training and safety measures. One of our nephews is a police officer and a cousin is a fire fighter - they always say most of the time on the job is routine. We just worry about when it`s not! Will add your son to our prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have decided to boycott the new movie, Noah. The movie doesn't mention God, the director says it is the least biblical movie ever made, and now I hear it is promoting climate change.
> 
> I think the movie totally disproves climate change is real. But, the changers and the director are too stupid to realize they just refuted their premise. If Noah is about climate change, then that is proof that climate change has been with us since the earliest times of mankind. Nothing new, no changes happening, that's my take on their message and the reality of climate change. But, it is total, twisted fiction. That's not worth my time or money. I don't like science fiction that much anyway. Most importantly , I don't like those folks disrespecting God's word, and his lessons for sinners.


Thanks for the 'heads up' on Noah. Being that it's a product of Hollywood, chances are good that it does not promote the Bible or God. Very little of what comes out of Hollywood is sympathetic to Christianity.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We give to the Bible League. Here is the quote on the Action Report. Give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name, make known his deeds among the peoples, proclaim that his name is exalted. Isaiah 12:4b (ESV)
> All the answered prayers this week for our family on FF I proclaim that He has done mighty things in our lives. I pray the Blood of Jesus over KC's daughter and her new grandson that all will go well with mama during delivery of the precious life that is being given unto them. I pray in the Name of Jesus for no complications in delivery. I pray for no one be anxious. It is all in Your hands Father God. We proclaim You are the Mighty God and our trust is in You. We love You and thank You for what You are doing! My adoration goes to You alone. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


Amen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the 'heads up' on Noah. Being that it's a product of Hollywood, chances are good that it does not promote the Bible or God. Very little of what comes out of Hollywood is sympathetic to Christianity.


I am anxious to see Roma Downey's and her husband's, Mark Burnett, Christian movie. It sounds terrific even though Burnett is one of the most successful producers in Hollywood for reality shows and sitcoms.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now. 

What do you think of them?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi everyone! Let's agree to NOT EVER respond to the LWNs that post on this thread.
> 
> We all know their desperate tactics and that THEY only post on this thread to garner our attention.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> Again you didnt comprehend my post. I said , the SAME Men who wrote the bible BELIEVED the world was flat.


Prove it. Quote Chapter and Verse from the Bible. You can't because it doesn't exist there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I have lots of ordering and accounting work to catch up on, but am spending too much time on the computer catching up with links and pics from friends and our pages here  Our downtown business assoc is having its annual meeting tonight, so I better get some work done.
> 
> Did you get outside into the garden? How's your ds doing today? - she`s probably pretty sore.


Me too. Gotta hit the books and stop reading and posting.

I do enjoy this thread though. :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


I think they are beautiful. Why don't you make them for Fall or Winter fairs? I agree that they are too warm for wearing now going into Spring/Sumner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> To be a great teacher one has to be well-grounded in the subject he/she teaches. Courses related to teaching mechanics are ok but shouldn't be the 'be-all-and-end-all' of teaching certification process. One has to know what to teach before one needs to know how to teach, and some people are just natural teachers.
> I've noticed a deplorable lack of subject knowledge in many teachers. It's no wonder that many kids lack in it also.


Many school districts don't focus on learning; they don't expect enough from students and people then act surprised when some grads aren't properly educated. A couple of years ago this Edmonton teacher was suspended when he gave failing grades for unfinished assignments.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/06/02/edmonton-teacher-may-lose-job-for-refusing-to-let-kids-skip-assignments/

Some students are always going to be self motivated to learn, but others need a push and consequences for not meeting targets. The system fails those kids when it lets them waste their time and our money. There has been a huge growth in students returning to school to upgrade their marks when they finally realize higher education and jobs aren't available to them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


Wish it were that easy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes - except I finished the tunic already. Ya, me. :-D I worked in the round, so I thought the hem would be ok. It isn't. I'm thinking now about how I'll fix it. I don't want to make the tunic into a dress by adding to the length of the stockinette portion of the tunic, so I'm planning my strategy now. Thanks for your suggestions. I may just add some more rows of the contrast hem color, fold beneath and stitch into a flat hem.


Have you tried lightly steam blocking the hem? Don't put the iron directly on the acrylic but just above it and steam it and then pin it down.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know - they don't teach classroom management, at least not for the little naughties who started coming to my school. I'm telling you, I had to be tough in FIRST GRADE! I had been in a Special Ed class for quite a while, working with children with emotional and behavior problems, and I liked the challenge and reward of working with them. However, in a regular classroom of around 25 kids, it's very difficult to meet those special needs, especially when you have three or four kids with problems.
> 
> Back to my point, though - they didn't teach classroom management when I was in college (eons ago). Back then, you managed with a stern look or a word. Kids are different now, and so are parents. Discipline is hard to administer. There's a tremendous lack of respect. Kids are tougher, parents back their students over the teacher, and administrators are so afraid of a lawsuit that even they often don't back the teachers.
> 
> ...


Idi you have a class aide with those 25 first graders?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim, I've been thinking about the Party Dress for your eight year old GD. I don't think you or she will like the skirt because it will be so poofy and overwhelm her and be sooooo expensive.

I have a pattern for an older tutu type dress in my pattern collection. Let me check to see if it was a free or a pattern I paid for and will let you know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


I don't think the worry would be as much physical as mental. Prisons are dehumanizing places and a great many inmates are severely mentally ill. That could make you depressed if you are not careful. DH and I have a friend, who is a psychologist. When his psychiatric group couldn't provide insurance any longer to employees, he went to work for the state's Corrections Department. He wasn't worried about safety, but he got tired of the need to be searched daily as he entered and left, and he got frustrated with the hopelessness of inmates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think they are beautiful. Why don't you make them for Fall or Winter fairs? I agree that they are too warm for wearing now going into Spring/Sumner.


That is what I'm thinking too. I really liked them when I saw them so snuck a couple of photos to remind me to design some of my own.

I have long hair (funny, I think you all know that) :-D so can try them out on me for fit and style. However, I imagine they would look nice on those with short hair as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried lightly steam blocking the hem? Don't put the iron directly on the acrylic but just above it and steam it and then pin it down.


I will be steaming it but am afraid it will still roll. I'm right now getting a photo off my digital camera to post and show you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


They've been very popular here through fall and winter, but it has started to warm up here and have started to see more of the narrower headbands being made and worn. Flowers are still very popular attachments even for the narrower bands.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too. Gotta hit the books and stop reading and posting.
> 
> I do enjoy this thread though. :-D


 :thumbup: I still haven't got to my supplier's ordering website


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They've been very popular here through fall and winter, but it has started to warm up here and have started to see more of the narrower headbands being made and worn. Flowers are still very popular attachments even for the narrower bands.


About 3 inches wide perhaps? Maybe in a lighter yarn, silk or bamboo yarn? I could see that for the spring/summer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I still haven't got to my supplier's ordering website


Let me place an order for you. You pay, I'll shop and order for you. Only the best for my friend. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had no interest in it because of the big names. I'm sure they were trying to grab onto the coattails of the legitimate Christian movies like The Bible. The moguls saw that the people were anxious for religious movies, and they mistook that as an interest for big loud dramatic movies when it's really a thirst for the spiritual. Without that, it's just another boring waste of time.


You are so right, Bonnie. There is a thirst in this country for the spiritual. Man's soul naturally gravitates toward its Creator. LWNs don't understand and have no clue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will be steaming it but am afraid it will still roll. I'm right now getting a photo off my digital camera to post and show you.


That's a really sweet design, it looks great. A row of reverse single crochet (crab stitch) has often saved a wobbly border for me so you could give that a try. This is a pretty good video -


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I finished a simple tunic for a toddler.
> 
> I used acrylics and the bottom hem 5 rounds of , K 1 round, P 1 round rolls beautifully and ruins my project.
> 
> I'm betting that I must frog the hem or make a folded hem to correct the problem?


Would using seed stitch prevent rolling?, or perhaps 2x2 ribbing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> About 3 inches wide perhaps? Maybe in a lighter yarn, silk or bamboo yarn? I could see that for the spring/summer.


 :thumbup: 2 to 3 inches. Your Baby Bamboo would be gorgeous, but it doesn't have a lot of memory so a little button, snap or elastic would deal with that


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


Made one for oldest ganddaughter, but no button and not as wide. Did a cable in white . she loved it she has wanted one to wear as she runs in winter and it holds hair back and keeps ears warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let me place an order for you. You pay, I'll shop and order for you. Only the best for my friend. :-D


Your generousity overwhelms me :XD: :lol:


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

WendyBee wrote:
My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


He doesn't. If he joins the military he takes an oath to defend the Constitution of the United States from all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> On a lighter note, I must share this:
> 
> What an international laughingstock.


Excellent picture choices. Picture are truly worth thousands of words. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Would using seed stitch prevent rolling?, or perhaps 2x2 ribbing?


I'm thinking about that as well. Probably a better option than a folded hem on this project.

I may do 5 rounds of seed stitch instead of what I did and the pattern called for.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It takes control away from the teacher and gives it to a "committee" which sets standards for everyone. Doesn't matter if a child has a low I.Q. or a high one, the standards are the same. Just like o - if you want it, it will happen. Except it doesn't. And standardized tests are just one SMALL measure of a student's success. When will they ever learn?
> 
> You can't teach them everything. You have to inspire them to learn - to seek answers - to "find out." It's natural for children. We can nurture this curiosity and inspire children to cure polio or go to the moon - or we can stifle it and encourage them to lose themselves in electronic stimulation that isn't connected to real things or real people. The world is a fascinating place - we want children to explore it - to live IN it!


Our Ed. System is heading back to the 'dark ages' under the leftist commun. core!
Save your old history books, you might be preserving the truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Made one for oldest ganddaughter, but no button and not as wide. Did a cable in white . she loved it she has wanted one to wear as she runs in winter and it holds hair back and keeps ears warm.


Can you direct me to a pattern Yarnie? I'd love to see more than what I've already seen in person.

Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your generousity overwhelms me :XD: :lol:


At least I'm willing to put my choices/work where my mouth is.

:-D

BTW: I believe I have good taste so won't steer you wrong in helping you place your order. It is the least I can do to help you after all the help you've given me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim - I cannot find the older girls tutu dress on my computer.

I'm going to check my actual pattern stash and get back to you with a photo of the dress I'm thinking of.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I understood your post perfectly. I'll repeat, you don't understand who wrote the Bible and its teachings. It was obvious in your words the first time you posted.
> 
> God is not looking out for those who deny them as you have now twice done. You have a lot wrong when it comes to God and The Bible.
> 
> I wish you well and don't mind a difference of opinion, but please refrain from discussing something you do not understand well at all with those on this thread who do understand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim

Here's the photo from the Berroco pattern I have. The pattern was a free pattern and from 2006. Unfortunately, I'm sure the yarn (TuTu) has been discontinued but if it or something similar is available, it might be more appropriate for your GD. 

This is shown in a size 4 and the pattern has sizes for 2, 4 and 6. (chest of 22, 25 or 28"). This looks like an easy pattern.

If you want a copy, I'll be happy to scan or mail to you.

With all the novelty yarns of today, this could be a pattern you can use with a substitute yarn for the skirt, or still use the Covenant Garden yarn with this bodice. It will be easier to work with the guidelines of this pattern as it goes up to much larger sizes than the Party Dress pattern we have.

Actually making a tutu would be much less expensive in tulle rather than yarn but, I realize you liked the Covenant Garden yarn as did I.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim, Here is another pattern available and the yarn is readily available today.

LMK if you'd like this pattern as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I have to get off the computer and get some work done around here.

Bye all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: If only we could.


And throw away the key.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.gopusa.com/theloft/2014/03/25/obama-administration-free-cell-phones-for-prisoners-2/?subscriber=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152121542502713&set=a.83773297712.76437.80985802712&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So true.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153938409400203&set=a.10150385250940203.608312.212436860202&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is a set of educational standards the LWNs are backing. There are books and workbooks mandated to rewrite history. It is a slick move to proselytize liberal viewpoints to the young. It began with liberal professors like Bill Ayers and Berine Dohrn, his wife, who both were domestic terrorists. They are located at the Univ of IL, Chicago, and friends and neighbors of the Obama's. They are just one example of ultra-liberal Education Department staff in the US, but they probably suggested the plan to Obama. As students of these professors began entering the schools in the US, they joined teacher unions, who also realized they wanted to create Leftist robots of American children. It's all about thought control and Leftist indoctrination, and negating the values in American history.


Oh that is terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> On a lighter note, I must share this:
> 
> What an international laughingstock.


I hate all this . It is so true and sad that the USA is the laughing stock of the world. How could everyone not see this about o?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, I love the quote found on your Facebook link that quotes Winston Churchill. It says, "Socialism is the philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel if envy." So true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an amazing story of mama kitty bonding with little ducklings
> http://funnycatsgallery.com/mom-cat/the-cat-and-the-ducklings/


Never ever heard of this before. Amazing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day here today.....I`m making bread - 3 loaves!!!
> Heres the recipe I used if you want to try it yourselves...
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gold-medal-classic-white-bread/20967ff8-467c-4445-99b4-b3a97a554dd2
> The recipe is for 2 loaves, but managed to get 3 loaves out of it. I`m waiting for the second rising, then I can bake them in the oven.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have lots of ordering and accounting work to catch up on, but am spending too much time on the computer catching up with links and pics from friends and our pages here  Our downtown business assoc is having its annual meeting tonight, so I better get some work done.
> 
> Did you get outside into the garden? How's your ds doing today? - she`s probably pretty sore.


Yes I got to clean off my porch flowers. Used my new worm casing potting soil on the top of my pots .
My sister hurt last night . I haven't talked to her today but our mother has. She is probably sore like you said. She is pretty tough.She had a rod put in her back when she was 13. She had to wear a body case for over a year. She will be fine if she stays out of the tanning bed and has herself checked every 3 months. Thanks for asking.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That bread turned out perfectly, there is only 1 1/2 loaves left from the 3 I made.
It makes excellent toast too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband just told me that obama is in Europe. He's in Europe; she's in China. Can we lock the doors?


Oh, yes, please & thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I finished a simple tunic for a toddler.
> 
> I used acrylics and the bottom hem 5 rounds of , K 1 round, P 1 round rolls beautifully and ruins my project.
> 
> I'm betting that I must frog the hem or make a folded hem to correct the problem?


Wow, you are a fast knitter! Do you throw the yarn or use European type of knitting? Show picture please.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, please & thank you!


Not just lock the doors, but change the locks too

:mrgreen:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama doesn't want to think too hard about any problems. He thinks if he ignores them, they'll go away. He's not a fixer; he's a cheerleader - and fewer and fewer people are cheering along with him, no matter how high he tosses his little baton.


Obo is still campaigning!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your generousity overwhelms me :XD: :lol:


I can help too. Wouldn't it be nice if we did it for you WCK . Just think of all the free time you would have.  But am sure between KGP and I it will not be cost effective. Plus you do know we would have to make samples of yarn. Oh the joy of it just thinking about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you direct me to a pattern Yarnie? I'd love to see more than what I've already seen in person.
> 
> Thanks!


I have it here some place, will find it. I know I had a pattern for it . Hang on for a bit will try to find it tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim, Here is another pattern available and the yarn is readily available today.
> 
> LMK if you'd like this pattern as well.


Both of those are so cute. Wish I still had a little one in family to make it for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


Your son sounds very level headed. Same as you though would not want him to serve under current president.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> I dont think you comprehended my post. I dont believe in the bible. Never said I dont believe in God, As for the decisions I have made they must have been pretty good because God has been looking out for me and has a guardian angel on my side. the bible was written by men. In some cases by a committee of men. they got the whole world is flat wrong, makes me wonder what else they got wrong.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Same people wrote the bible and people insist that God inspired them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> KC don't give in to her comments . she is one of those AOW's and have nothing to add to our thread, just let her posts past on by with no replies and she will wither and go away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Again you didnt comprehend my post. I said , the SAME Men who wrote the bible BELIEVED the world was flat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day here today.....I`m making bread - 3 loaves!!!
> Heres the recipe I used if you want to try it yourselves...
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gold-medal-classic-white-bread/20967ff8-467c-4445-99b4-b3a97a554dd2
> The recipe is for 2 loaves, but managed to get 3 loaves out of it. I`m waiting for the second rising, then I can bake them in the oven.


Oh I can smell it here, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jayne good ones. KPG puts some good ones on today too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Nope not a LWN ,registered independent. LWN call other people names..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> and I dont incite hate. I believe I started the post with I was presenting a difference of opinion. The name calling started pretty quickly instead of an open discussion on difference of opinions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know if any of you saw the news.

Reporter ask what he thought about Romeny during campaign talking about Russia being our enemy?

The President dodge the whole question and said sometime like he is worried about Nuclear bomb being drop on the USA. 
Then it was brought up about the conversation that Obama had with Putin when he did not know mic was still on. He told him they would discuss it more after he(Obama) was relected. How did he know he would be elected again? Why is he not doing more with what is happening in Ukraine. Don't want war but sure do not want being thought of as weak either. 
Then doing a cut back on missles and military worrys me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Did you see the one where the mother dog nursed kittens found without their mother? I also liked the one where th emother cat nursed a fawn to health.


Be nice & don't slam my religion!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day here today.....I`m making bread - 3 loaves!!!
> Heres the recipe I used if you want to try it yourselves...
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gold-medal-classic-white-bread/20967ff8-467c-4445-99b4-b3a97a554dd2
> The recipe is for 2 loaves, but managed to get 3 loaves out of it. I`m waiting for the second rising, then I can bake them in the oven.


Sounds good as I love homemade bread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Be nice & don't slam my religion!


Oh Jayne how sweet that is. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Love all of you (yes, the new lady too) but I must get busy before going to bed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby took our youngest son to work just now. He asked if I wanted some chips while he was gone. I said no I`m giving them up for Lent.
> He then said "why don`t you give up something really courageous like knitting"? I told him I`d rather give up a kidney or a lung LOL


Give up knitting? No way. My husband basically said the same thing. He said I had enough sweaters. In other words, no need to knit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> KC don't give in to her comments . she is one of those AOW's and have nothing to add to our thread, just let her posts past on by with no replies and she will wither and go away.


She's in denial of God to her loss. Notice that she doesn't capitalize God. She is not a believer in Jehovah. She has some weak, minor god that she believes protects her. I don't believe in a weak, minor God. I know there is only one God. He is powerful, strong and will not be denied. He gives everyone a chance until the end of their life, but He doesn't accept unbelievers into Heaven. He also doesn't accept those who reject Jesus as His Son.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bless you Bonnie.


Thank you, WCK - and God bless you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


I certainly understand your feelings. Still, he is serving others in that job - something to be very proud of.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


I think they're very pretty, but I wouldn't wear something in that way. Could it be worn higher off the face?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


I think they're very pretty, but I wouldn't wear something in that way. Could it be worn higher off the face? (Of course, I am NOT a fashion plate, by any means.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Wish it were that easy.


Yes - just imagine. Lock the doors, close the blinds, and take the phone off the hook. (Hook? Did I say hook? Living in the past.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Idi you have a class aide with those 25 first graders?


No. We had aides "parapros" in Kindergarten. I did that for eight years - best job of all - provide positive reinforcement. That's fun!

It was hard for the kids when they came to first grade because they were used to two teachers ready to help them. They'd get to first grade and have to sit, raise their hands, and wait.

Just writing about it makes me remember the good times. We had such fun - for the first couple of years. Once, when I was brand-new, I planned an entire day outdoors. We were studying different animal habitats. I told the kids to wear old clothes, and we hiked the little old nature trails, sat on logs to write in our journals, and climbed our hill three times to experience climbing a mountain! What I hadn't realized was that it was picture day! So my whole class was photographed in jeans with dirty knees. Cutest pictures of them all! :lol:

(Rookie mistake - my first year teaching first grade. Not so long ago - I started late. Too late!) :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She's in denial of God to her loss. Notice that she doesn't capitalize God. She is not a believer in Jehovah. She has some weak, minor god that she believes protects her. I don't believe in a weak, minor God. I know there is only one God. He is powerful, strong and will not be denied. He gives everyone a chance until the end of their life, but He doesn't accept unbelievers into Heaven. He also doesn't accept those who reject Jesus as His Son.


Amen KC!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love all of you (yes, the new lady too) but I must get busy before going to bed.


Night Janie.Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will be steaming it but am afraid it will still roll. I'm right now getting a photo off my digital camera to post and show you.


I love it. So pretty - love the colors and the design. I think adding to the hem would correct the problem. I did that once,and it was pretty easy to add on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> About 3 inches wide perhaps? Maybe in a lighter yarn, silk or bamboo yarn? I could see that for the spring/summer.


That sounds nice. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so right, Bonnie. There is a thirst in this country for the spiritual. Man's soul naturally gravitates toward its Creator. LWNs don't understand and have no clue.


I love the way you put that - "Man's soul naturally gravitates toward its Creator." I've believed that strongly but was never able to quite get it right. Yes, yes, yes, Jokim!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Made one for oldest ganddaughter, but no button and not as wide. Did a cable in white . she loved it she has wanted one to wear as she runs in winter and it holds hair back and keeps ears warm.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> WendyBee wrote:
> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.
> ...


Oh, but he'd still be serving under this Commander in Chief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our Ed. System is heading back to the 'dark ages' under the leftist commun. core!
> Save your old history books, you might be preserving the truth.


You speak the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152121542502713&set=a.83773297712.76437.80985802712&type=1&theater


Good news indeed - and YOU are so good for US!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153938409400203&set=a.10150385250940203.608312.212436860202&type=1&theater


So right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate all this . It is so true and sad that the USA is the laughing stock of the world. How could everyone not see this about o?


"There is none so blind as he who will not see." Will not - their choice. I can't imagine why.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never ever heard of this before. Amazing!


I hadn't either. Isn't it sweet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got to clean off my porch flowers. Used my new worm casing potting soil on the top of my pots .
> My sister hurt last night . I haven't talked to her today but our mother has. She is probably sore like you said. She is pretty tough.She had a rod put in her back when she was 13. She had to wear a body case for over a year. She will be fine if she stays out of the tanning bed and has herself checked every 3 months. Thanks for asking.


I'm so glad she's going to be all right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That bread turned out perfectly, there is only 1 1/2 loaves left from the 3 I made.
> It makes excellent toast too.


Oh, yum! I love the toast from homemade bread - with real butter! You must feel good about making that, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if any of you saw the news.
> 
> Reporter ask what he thought about Romeny during campaign talking about Russia being our enemy?
> 
> ...


Wow - who was interviewing him? He usually doesn't get tough questions. Wish I"d seen it.

Oh - it's being replayed right now - Danish reporter - good for him! I'm so relieved - I didn't realize Russia was just a "regional power."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Be nice & don't slam my religion!


Oh, my gosh - that's so sweet. They all look so soft and cozy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like there has been a shift towards more federal interference in state matters in your country. That surprises me since I usually read that States are very protective of their rights.
> 
> During the 60's, the federal govt in Canada became much more involved in provincial matters - usually by throwing money into the pot. It created a much bigger bureaucracy on both levels and created a handy scapegoat for the provinces to point the finger at the federal govt. and constantly demand more federal money without being accountable for how it was spent. It's only been in the past few years that a majority Conservative govt has been able to start pushing some accountability back to the provinces. Unfortunately people sometimes forget the warning that if you take the money, you can lose control over how it's spent.


You're exactly right, Kitty. Taking Fed. money allows the gov't to dictate your behavior! :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son just called me to tell me he has a new job starting next month. It`s as a guard at the local maximum security prison.
> While I`m glad he has a good job with excellent benefits, I can`t help worry about his personal safety.
> But on the plus side, my son was considering joining the Navy like his Dad did. While I would love him joining the military, I don`t want him pledging his oath to the current occupant of the White House.


Agree!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am anxious to see Roma Downey's and her husband's, Mark Burnett, Christian movie. It sounds terrific even though Burnett is one of the most successful producers in Hollywood for reality shows and sitcoms.


I've seen Downey and Burnett on Fox News. They seem dedicated to God and work to foster Christian ideals. They're one of the few in Hollywood whose work is acceptable. God Bless them!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too. Gotta hit the books and stop reading and posting.
> 
> I do enjoy this thread though. :-D


It's addictive, isn't it? :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim, I've been thinking about the Party Dress for your eight year old GD. I don't think you or she will like the skirt because it will be so poofy and overwhelm her and be sooooo expensive.
> 
> I have a pattern for an older tutu type dress in my pattern collection. Let me check to see if it was a free or a pattern I paid for and will let you know.


Yes, I agree, it would be expensive. I saw how much 1 skein cost, I would need at least 6 or 7. It does come out very poufy, I agree. Thanks for thinking of me and that tutu pattern.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


They are very nice and I can picture some women wearing them. They are wide at their widest part. Perhaps making them couple of rows narrower, but still glitzy, would be better? There are some very nice embellishments available in the stores.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will be steaming it but am afraid it will still roll. I'm right now getting a photo off my digital camera to post and show you.


What a darling dress, KPG. Steaming it might solve the problem. Did you use self-patterning yarn? It looks elegant. I wonder if perhaps using seed st. or 2X2 ribbing would solve the roll problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A big, happy, _thank you_ to all my pro knitting buddies.

I frogged the hem and knitted instead a one inch seed stitch hem. It wants to roll less, but I think it looks better too!

I haven't steam blocked it yet but will which may help stop the roll more.

When on my dress form, it doesn't roll up. When I shake it and toss it around it doesn't always roll.

So, I'm going to live with it and weave in the ends and block it.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!

I made this very inexpensively with the acrylic yarn I just bought at Hobby Lobby. I purposefully bought their own yarn product to support them and make a washable top with yarn that would be an inexpensive that hopefully will hold up to a few wearings/washings.

I'll probably make several of this top/dress and use better yarns as well. I think it is adorable.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim - I cannot find the older girls tutu dress on my computer.
> 
> I'm going to check my actual pattern stash and get back to you with a photo of the dress I'm thinking of.


Thank you, KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I can help too. Wouldn't it be nice if we did it for you WCK . Just think of all the free time you would have.  But am sure between KGP and I it will not be cost effective. Plus you do know we would have to make samples of yarn. Oh the joy of it just thinking about it.


Very good justification Yarnie. WCK cannot deny us this opportunity to serve her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have it here some place, will find it. I know I had a pattern for it . Hang on for a bit will try to find it tonight.


Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Both of those are so cute. Wish I still had a little one in family to make it for.


I don't have a little one in the family anymore either, but do have wee ones I can gift it to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if any of you saw the news.
> 
> Reporter ask what he thought about Romeny during campaign talking about Russia being our enemy?
> 
> ...


Just heard this story as well. What a failure we have to deal with.

I also just heard a severely DESPERATE move by the Dems and this Admin again. Now, another executive extension to the deadline date to sign up for ObamaNoCare has been granted.

Are we surprised? Nope.

Warning - failure - failure - failure. Warning - Warning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I certainly understand your feelings. Still, he is serving others in that job - something to be very proud of.


WBee - your son is to be commended for wanting to serve our Country and follow in your hubby's footsteps.

Thanks to both of them and you for supporting them. I do as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think they're very pretty, but I wouldn't wear something in that way. Could it be worn higher off the face?


I think it should be worn higher or perhaps made less wide too.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim
> 
> Here's the photo from the Berroco pattern I have. The pattern was a free pattern and from 2006. Unfortunately, I'm sure the yarn (TuTu) has been discontinued but if it or something similar is available, it might be more appropriate for your GD.
> 
> ...


Thanks, KPG. I love the look of a tutu for a little girl's dress.

"Jokim, Here is another pattern available and the yarn is readily available today.

LMK if you'd like this pattern as well.

This pattern written for sizes 2, 4 and 6" (quote)

I love the purple tutu dress. GD loves this color and the yarn is available. How does one achieve the spacing on the flounces? Thanks KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I love it. So pretty - love the colors and the design. I think adding to the hem would correct the problem. I did that once,and it was pretty easy to add on.


Txs, I've re-worked it and do like it better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It's addictive, isn't it? :XD: :thumbup:


Yes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I agree, it would be expensive. I saw how much 1 skein cost, I would need at least 6 or 7. It does come out very poufy, I agree. Thanks for thinking of me and that tutu pattern.


Do you want a copy of either pattern I showed?

Those two patterns seem more refined for an older child.

The yarn I used is cutesy for a toddler I think. The puffiness adds to the cuteness over a diaper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A big, happy, _thank you_ to all my pro knitting buddies.
> 
> I frogged the hem and knitted instead a one inch seed stitch hem. It wants to roll less, but I think it looks better too!
> 
> ...


Oh I love it. I am supporting them to, Hobby Lobby that is. I saw on the news tonight how the Left felt the need to worm and scorm aroung the Hobby family. Not a pretty picture at all.

I keep forgetting to tell what happen to me two years ago around Christmas.
Was going to the Hobby Lobby store, was walking up to store when a lady said are you going into hobby lobby I said yes. She handed me a card, and when I open it is was a gift card for 20.00's Then she look at me and said Merry Christmas. I notice in her hand there were more cards. What a gift she gave to me and I am sure others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> They are very nice and I can picture some women wearing them. They are wide at their widest part. Perhaps making them couple of rows narrower, but still glitzy, would be better? There are some very nice embellishments available in the stores.


I agree; glad to have your input as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What a darling dress, KPG. Steaming it might solve the problem. Did you use self-patterning yarn? It looks elegant. I wonder if perhaps using seed st. or 2X2 ribbing would solve the roll problem.


I just used what I call variegated yarn. I just knit and the colors fall as they will. I wasn't sure if the main coloring would be too drab for a child, so I tested that yarn combo of colors first with this new pattern (for me).

I do like it as an alternative to the normal pink/purple, black/white, etc. I have several color combos to try and other patterns in mind for the yarns I bought.

I'm having fun knitting again. Of course, my other creative aspirations are on hold.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if any of you saw the news.
> 
> Reporter ask what he thought about Romeny during campaign talking about Russia being our enemy?
> 
> ...


All of us, sane and intelligent people in this country, and perhaps in the world, are worried.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love all of you (yes, the new lady too) but I must get busy before going to bed.


Love your pics, Janie, and Good Night!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it. I am supporting them to, Hobby Lobby that is. I saw on the news tonight how the Left felt the need to worm and scorm aroung the Hobby family. Not a pretty picture at all.
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell what happen to me two years ago around Christmas.
> Was going to the Hobby Lobby store, was walking up to store when a lady said are you going into hobby lobby I said yes. She handed me a card, and when I open it is was a gift card for 20.00's Then she look at me and said Merry Christmas. I notice in her hand there were more cards. What a gift she gave to me and I am sure others.


Oh that is great blessing! What a great gift idea to a stranger.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No. We had aides "parapros" in Kindergarten. I did that for eight years - best job of all - provide positive reinforcement. That's fun!
> 
> It was hard for the kids when they came to first grade because they were used to two teachers ready to help them. They'd get to first grade and have to sit, raise their hands, and wait.
> 
> ...


Picture days were a 'trip'. You don't want your 3grdrs scheduled for pictures just after lunch or PE. Disaster!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just used what I call variegated yarn. I just knit and the colors fall as they will. I wasn't sure if the main coloring would be too drab for a child, so I tested that yarn combo of colors first with this new pattern (for me).
> 
> I do like it as an alternative to the normal pink/purple, black/white, etc. I have several color combos to try and other patterns in mind for the yarns I bought.
> 
> I'm having fun knitting again. Of course, my other creative aspirations are on hold.


That does happen.I can't even get in the mood of gardening because I want to finish my socks. 
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> All of us, sane and intelligent people in this country, and perhaps in the world, are worried.


Funny you say that. I was just saying the same thing. We need to pray harder.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you really wants to read the true history of our country, you need to find a book printed before 1950. Maybe some in the 50's. I know the Bible was still taught in Texas public schools in the 40's. I have a reprint of that textbook (someplace). in 1964, My English professor made a disclaimer that we were reading the Psalms for their poetry and not the fact they were in the Bible. Now a student can be suspended for having a Bible in school or writing a Bible verse on their paper. Even an Air Force Cadet is under the threat of a court-martial for writing a Bible verse on the whiteboard outside of his door.
> 
> I am very thankful that I have a library of vintage and antique books. My grandparents were teachers.


I have a history book copyright 1940. I also have a set of McGuffy Readers which were used in the 19th and early 20th cent. in one room public school houses to teach 1-6 grades. 
Using just one book, the teacher taught Reading, Literature, Math, History, Morality/Ethics. There are even references to God in these Readers. The books are mostly short stories and poems. These were the guide books the teachers employed to teach their students. Just one book sufficed! Only a talented, intuitive and compassionate teacher would be able to handle a class using this reader. I cannot imagine most of today's teachers doing it successfully.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it. I am supporting them to, Hobby Lobby that is. I saw on the news tonight how the Left felt the need to worm and scorm aroung the Hobby family. Not a pretty picture at all.
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell what happen to me two years ago around Christmas.
> Was going to the Hobby Lobby store, was walking up to store when a lady said are you going into hobby lobby I said yes. She handed me a card, and when I open it is was a gift card for 20.00's Then she look at me and said Merry Christmas. I notice in her hand there were more cards. What a gift she gave to me and I am sure others.


Wow - how great is that? I love stories like that.

I loved HL when I visited, just don't tell hubby what I spent!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have a history book copyright 1940. I also have a set of McGuffy Readers which were used in the 19th and early 20th cent. in one room public school houses to teach 1-6 grades.
> Using just one book, the teacher taught Reading, Literature, Math, History, Morality/Ethics. There are even references to God in these Readers. The books are mostly short stories and poems. These were the guide books the teachers employed to teach their students. Just one book sufficed! Only a talented, intuitive and compassionate teacher would be able to handle a class using this reader. I cannot imagine most of today's teachers doing it successfully.


Oh how neat. I had to by the Dick and Jane books that were used when I was in school. Someone reprinted them, It was kind of fun to read them and remember how that started with the love to read the rest of this life till now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, I don't think I mentioned it, but wanted to tell you how grateful I was to hear your good news after your x-rays test of your lungs.

I'm sorry about the additional memory loss, but so glad to hear what was good news.

You are loved and blessed!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK ladies, I need to get back to my needles.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you want a copy of either pattern I showed?
> 
> Those two patterns seem more refined for an older child.
> 
> The yarn I used is cutesy for a toddler I think. The puffiness adds to the cuteness over a diaper.


I like the purple dress, mainly because you can see the flounces. GD loves flouncy-bouncy stuff. Thanks. The pattern for the purple dress would find a great home with me. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, I've re-worked it and do like it better.


It's a darling dress. Was it hard to do? What kind of yarn did you use to get the pattern? Some luck little girl is going to look very nice in that dress!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just used what I call variegated yarn. I just knit and the colors fall as they will. I wasn't sure if the main coloring would be too drab for a child, so I tested that yarn combo of colors first with this new pattern (for me).
> 
> I do like it as an alternative to the normal pink/purple, black/white, etc. I have several color combos to try and other patterns in mind for the yarns I bought.
> 
> I'm having fun knitting again. Of course, my other creative aspirations are on hold.


The dress did strike me as elegant. Perhaps because the contrasting color was so very complementary. Knitting is very flexible. You can take it with you anywhere.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love your dress KPG, it looks so sweet. I can just picture it on a little girl with a cute head band with a tiny flower on head band.

I am still looking for pattern have not forgotten.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny you say that. I was just saying the same thing. We need to pray harder.


Yes, we should pray every spare moment of our life.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words, you are all a massive boost to my ego and are all so incredibly kind.
More snow again here tonight. Mother Nature can be a real beast at times. Go away Jack Frost and get yourself another winter calendar.
Here`s a laugh to see you all through the night. Hubby is home safe and sound after dropping off our son at work so I can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight All!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I saw that yesterday bumpy, and my heart broke.
Mark Levin did an excellent segment on his radio show about it Monday evening. In fact he started his show with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw that yesterday bumpy, and my heart broke.
> Mark Levin did an excellent segment on his radio show about it Monday evening. In fact he started his show with it.


It is so sickening. Breaks my heart to Wendy. Nothing good has came out of abortion. Getting worse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got to clean off my porch flowers. Used my new worm casing potting soil on the top of my pots .
> My sister hurt last night . I haven't talked to her today but our mother has. She is probably sore like you said. She is pretty tough.She had a rod put in her back when she was 13. She had to wear a body case for over a year. She will be fine if she stays out of the tanning bed and has herself checked every 3 months. Thanks for asking.


She's sure had a lot of pain and hardship in her life; glad you have each other for support.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At least I'm willing to put my choices/work where my mouth is.
> 
> :-D
> 
> BTW: I believe I have good taste so won't steer you wrong in helping you place your order. It is the least I can do to help you after all the help you've given me.


 :thumbup: you do have excellent taste!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can help too. Wouldn't it be nice if we did it for you WCK . Just think of all the free time you would have.  But am sure between KGP and I it will not be cost effective. Plus you do know we would have to make samples of yarn. Oh the joy of it just thinking about it.


:thumbup: Wouldn't we have a great time picking out needles and stitch markers! And in May we could pick out all the new fall yarns!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane, that is one unusual chicken - it reminds me of pine cones.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> No. We had aides "parapros" in Kindergarten. I did that for eight years - best job of all - provide positive reinforcement. That's fun!
> 
> It was hard for the kids when they came to first grade because they were used to two teachers ready to help them. They'd get to first grade and have to sit, raise their hands, and wait.
> 
> ...


I bet the pictures that year brought back a lot of happy memories for the kids too Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A big, happy, _thank you_ to all my pro knitting buddies.
> 
> I frogged the hem and knitted instead a one inch seed stitch hem. It wants to roll less, but I think it looks better too!
> 
> ...


I like how the seed stitch worked out; very cute little tunic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very good justification Yarnie. WCK cannot deny us this opportunity to serve her.


What a team; when can you and Yarnie get here?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it. I am supporting them to, Hobby Lobby that is. I saw on the news tonight how the Left felt the need to worm and scorm aroung the Hobby family. Not a pretty picture at all.
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell what happen to me two years ago around Christmas.
> Was going to the Hobby Lobby store, was walking up to store when a lady said are you going into hobby lobby I said yes. She handed me a card, and when I open it is was a gift card for 20.00's Then she look at me and said Merry Christmas. I notice in her hand there were more cards. What a gift she gave to me and I am sure others.


That was a wonderful gift Yarnie; I hope you got something special with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


I was shocked when I first read it, but then it hit me that I shouldn't have been surprised - these are the people who don't think a fetus is human. We saw some of those comments from people here too.

The links on the side were about gender based abortions and that is becoming a bigger issue here. Several health districts no longer provide gender information when they do ultra sounds - although that doesn't stop a woman from going to a private clinic for another ultra sound. We have no abortion legislation at all in Canada.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A big, happy, _thank you_ to all my pro knitting buddies.
> 
> I frogged the hem and knitted instead a one inch seed stitch hem. It wants to roll less, but I think it looks better too!
> 
> ...


I love it. Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


I saw this reported by Greg Gutfeld on The Five last night. He was horrified, and it is just unbelievable that such a thing would be done. Unthinkable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is so sickening. Breaks my heart to Wendy. Nothing good has came out of abortion. Getting worse.


It is heartbreaking. Such a complete lack of reverence for life - and in a hospital.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet the pictures that year brought back a lot of happy memories for the kids too Bonnie


I hope so. That was a sweet group - even loved writing in their journals!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB. I hope you had a good day. I am glad to read that your sister is improving too.
> 
> I have been busy today with General Chit Chat, finishing a bear baby hat, a 50th HS reunion meeting where I opened my big mouth and volunteered layout of a program, and just now checking in with all of you. I participated on Chit Chat until the LWNs started name calling (who would think they wouldn't). I don't like their usual ugliness, so I unwatched the thread. It is a shame because there were a number of nice ladies in the beginning. Maybe some will join us here.


Good for you! I know I don't fit in here, and most of you would shoo me away, but at least you're nice to each other.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how neat. I had to by the Dick and Jane books that were used when I was in school. Someone reprinted them, It was kind of fun to read them and remember how that started with the love to read the rest of this life till now.


Yarnie, those Dick & Jane books were what I was taught to read from & I loved all of them. I must try to look them up on the net.

I attended 1st grade at 5 years of age in a one room school house then when they stopped having school we were transferred to another school & they wouldn't allow me into the 2nd grade because I was only 6 years old. My teacher would take me to her desk & whip my hands with a ruler because she said I read better than her daughter! (her daughter shuddered)

Finally when my hands stayed black & blue, mom took me out of school & she & older siblings taught me reading/writing/math until the next school year where I went into the 2nd grade because the teacher taught both 1st & 2nd grade. She was very sweet to me & gave me extra books to read & I was the best student in her class.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you! I know I don't fit in here, and most of you would shoo me away, but at least you're nice to each other.


Yes, Seattle you are here because Volallisa is but we don't want you at all as we were nice to you in the past, then you got ugly so it seems as if "no one" wants your bad mouth. Go away!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Found a tutu for tiny Bon bon. http://www.sunkidstore.com/pdf/Ballerina_Tutu.pdf


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Seattle you are here because Volallisa is but we don't want you at all as we were nice to you in the past, then you got ugly so it seems as if "no one" wants your bad mouth. Go away!


Maid,

Go away. You have proven yourself to be a terrible person, and that will not change. I will ignore you completely after this post. You are a contaminate to our site. Go away now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


Defenseless babies first, who's next? This country's people in power have forgotten God and such behavior is a consequence.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wendy, glad things are going well. CB, still praying for sister! Others wishing all of you well.

After we returned from Florids, I was grocery shopping in Walmart & overheard this woman talking to herself about her grocery list & husband wanted a roast & she said have you looked at those prices? We just barely have enough money to buy what we are out of & the baby needs formula. She had 2 children holding on to cart & a baby in cart.

I very well remember when I had to squeeze (still do but not as much) every dime to eat so I thought we didn't need all of the meat I was buying so put it back & found her again & gave her a $20.00 & said buy a roast! She said thanks & said we haven't had a roast in months!

We ate hamburgers that night but my heart felt great! At least I know she got the money & not some organization who might keep part of the money.

This is what I have decided to share some money to those really in need. God has been very good to me! Praise The Lord!

Getting taxes done today so chat later. Love all my friends!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is an article about the Noah moviethat KC was talking about. http://www.libertynews.com/2014/03/biblical-epic-noah-and-exodus-movies-both-directed-by-atheists/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I found this on the net! Cute


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, glad things are going well. CB, still praying for sister! Others wishing all of you well.
> 
> After we returned from Florids, I was grocery shopping in Walmart & overheard this woman talking to herself about her grocery list & husband wanted a roast & she said have you looked at those prices? We just barely have enough money to buy what we are out of & the baby needs formula. She had 2 children holding on to cart & a baby in cart.
> 
> ...


It really is good to give rather than receive. Bless you for that. You will reap what you sow. Good is reaped just like bad. So you will reap a blessing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It really is good to give rather than receive. Bless you for that. You will reap what you sow. Good is reaped just like bad. So you will reap a blessing.


Thanks CB, but I only did it to help this family--nothing for me as God is very good to me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, those Dick & Jane books were what I was taught to read from & I loved all of them. I must try to look them up on the net.
> 
> I attended 1st grade at 5 years of age in a one room school house then when they stopped having school we were transferred to another school & they wouldn't allow me into the 2nd grade because I was only 6 years old. My teacher would take me to her desk & whip my hands with a ruler because she said I read better than her daughter! (her daughter shuddered)
> Finally when my hands stayed black & blue, mom took me out of school & she & older siblings taught me reading/writing/math until the next school year where I extra books to read & I was the best student in her class.


Some people shouldn't be teachers. They don't have the patience nor the temperament for effective teaching. So sorry that you had such a bad teacher, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you! I know I don't fit in here, and most of you would shoo me away, but at least you're nice to each other.


Thank you. We respect each other's differences and support each other in common goals. All done in Christ's love. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, those Dick & Jane books were what I was taught to read from & I loved all of them. I must try to look them up on the net.
> 
> I attended 1st grade at 5 years of age in a one room school house then when they stopped having school we were transferred to another school & they wouldn't allow me into the 2nd grade because I was only 6 years old. My teacher would take me to her desk & whip my hands with a ruler because she said I read better than her daughter! (her daughter shuddered)
> 
> Finally when my hands stayed black & blue, mom took me out of school & she & older siblings taught me reading/writing/math until the next school year where I went into the 2nd grade because the teacher taught both 1st & 2nd grade. She was very sweet to me & gave me extra books to read & I was the best student in her class.


Oh Jane, I'm so sorry that you had to go through that - but am glad that you didn't lose your love of reading and learning because of it. Some people just aren't meant to be teachers. I think that some of the kids that got to really hate school felt that way because of their teachers. I had a few bad teachers but lucky they didn't show up til Junior High, before that most of my teachers were good and a few were excellent.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Found a tutu for tiny Bon bon. http://www.sunkidstore.com/pdf/Ballerina_Tutu.pdf


 :thumbup: :lol: Hope Bon Bon has good cleavage for that tutu!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, glad things are going well. CB, still praying for sister! Others wishing all of you well.
> 
> After we returned from Florids, I was grocery shopping in Walmart & overheard this woman talking to herself about her grocery list & husband wanted a roast & she said have you looked at those prices? We just barely have enough money to buy what we are out of & the baby needs formula. She had 2 children holding on to cart & a baby in cart.
> 
> ...


Janie, that was such a Christian act of love. God will repay many times over. Bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, glad things are going well. CB, still praying for sister! Others wishing all of you well.
> 
> After we returned from Florids, I was grocery shopping in Walmart & overheard this woman talking to herself about her grocery list & husband wanted a roast & she said have you looked at those prices? We just barely have enough money to buy what we are out of & the baby needs formula. She had 2 children holding on to cart & a baby in cart.
> 
> ...


That was a very loving and generous gift Jane and I think knowing that you cared meant even more to that family than the roast that they got to enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: Hope Bon Bon has good cleavage for that tutu!


As soon as I posted it I though she may need to wear something under it. ha :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a very loving and generous gift Jane and I think knowing that you cared meant even more to that family than the roast that they got to enjoy!


You are amazing for doing what you did.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Your awesomeness just upticked a thousand times Jane. What a wonderful kind gesture.
I remember a few years ago at Save-a-Lot a couple in front of us were $2 off on their grocery bill and they were on food stamps (before the EBT cards), and hubby gave the cashier $2 so they wouldn`t have to take stuff back. And it wasnt as if they were buying shrimp and lobster...it was cheap noodles and hamburger. The couple were only young, and I knew they`d do the same for us if we were in that position.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I like the purple dress, mainly because you can see the flounces. GD loves flouncy-bouncy stuff. Thanks. The pattern for the purple dress would find a great home with me. :XD:


￼
I've sent you the pattern for the purple ruffle yarn dress as it was a free pattern.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It was a frigid snowy night last night, thankfully we didn`t lose water or power.
I hope it`s the last snowy day we get, but I won`t hold my breath. It`s been known to snow in April here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a darling dress. Was it hard to do? What kind of yarn did you use to get the pattern? Some luck little girl is going to look very nice in that dress!


Thanks Bon. It was incredibly easy - I made it in two nights of knitting. The yarn is an inexpensive acrylic from Hobby Lobby, their own brand; made to their specs (in Turkey).

I did nothing but knit/purl and the yarn just makes its own pattern as any variegated yarn would.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I love your dress KPG, it looks so sweet. I can just picture it on a little girl with a cute head band with a tiny flower on head band.
> 
> I am still looking for pattern have not forgotten.


Txs. I've received the pattern you sent me and discovered many I like (free patterns) on the web, so I'm ready to create another dress (not tunic) this time along with a matching headband. I bought several color combos to make that pattern and only used half of the yarn I bought for that first tunic, so now will re-make the same color combo into a dress with embellished headband.

Great suggestion!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, you are all a massive boost to my ego and are all so incredibly kind.
> More snow again here tonight. Mother Nature can be a real beast at times. Go away Jack Frost and get yourself another winter calendar.
> Here`s a laugh to see you all through the night. Hubby is home safe and sound after dropping off our son at work so I can sleep easy tonight.


Adorable image - thanks for the laugh, WBee!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


Turns my stomach.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: you do have excellent taste!!


 :-D Well, we did choose each other and many others on this thread, didn't we = Proof!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I like how the seed stitch worked out; very cute little tunic.


Me too, thanks for all your suggestions.

When making a dress length, a ruffle hem is outlined. I'll try that on my next project that I started last night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What a team; when can you and Yarnie get here?


I'll have to ask Yarnie and get back to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I was shocked when I first read it, but then it hit me that I shouldn't have been surprised - these are the people who don't think a fetus is human. We saw some of those comments from people here too.
> 
> The links on the side were about gender based abortions and that is becoming a bigger issue here. Several health districts no longer provide gender information when they do ultra sounds - although that doesn't stop a woman from going to a private clinic for another ultra sound. We have no abortion legislation at all in Canada.


WOW! I wasn't aware of that (your last statement). So, abortions are if you want one, done where and by whom and paid for by whom?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. Beautiful!


Thanks LL!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Seattle you are here because Volallisa is but we don't want you at all as we were nice to you in the past, then you got ugly so it seems as if "no one" wants your bad mouth. Go away!


Yep, what an absolute jerk. Seattle/MIB was a person who I tolerated and once received a word for from God. I posted God's words and she completely ignored what I was given to tell her, and NEVER ONCE acknowledged the Words of God or said anything to me or anyone else about them (that I know of anyway).

Yet, she continued to repeatedly and hatefully bash me and my name and sent me a disgusting and hateful PM. I learned from others she still regularly defames my character and writes ugly and untruthful words about and to me. (I don't know as I don't read her posts.)

I have not responded to her since after what she did to me and her denying God. She is dead to me, and I'll never respond to her again. No loss, but a gain for me.

Her soul is lost, and God is not pleased.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saw these recently. Do you know of women who would wear them? I thought I'd make some for my upcoming craft fair, but not sure how they'd be received. They seem wide and, therefore, for warm weather, to me even though on sale now.
> 
> What do you think of them?


How about trying some in a really light weight yarn or crochet thread? Done in crochet thread they would be perfect for summertime bad hair days. LOL I've seen women wear narrow scarves (from yarn) through June. Otherwise do as WCK offered and make them for fall/winter fairs. I think they are really nice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Maid,
> 
> Go away. You have proven yourself to be a terrible person, and that will not change. I will ignore you completely after this post. You are a contaminate to our site. Go away now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I found this on the net! Cute


I've made many tutus in that manner. I add embellishments on them as well. So sweet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: Hope Bon Bon has good cleavage for that tutu!


 :XD: I thought the same; pretty drafty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It was a frigid snowy night last night, thankfully we didn`t lose water or power.
> I hope it`s the last snowy day we get, but I won`t hold my breath. It`s been known to snow in April here.


It is so windy now, I just watched a tree fall. I love the noise it makes when one falls. I'm crazy, I know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How about trying some in a really light weight yarn or crochet thread? Done in crochet thread they would be perfect for summertime bad hair days. LOL I've seen women wear narrow scarves (from yarn) through June. Otherwise do as WCK offered and make them for fall/winter fairs. I think they are really nice.


Thanks for the ideas. I just finished finding and printing out several headband patterns. I'm really liking the idea now and will play around with the patterns and yarns. I've found some lacy/narrow ones to make in lighter-weight yarns that would be appropriate for spring/summer. It's fun trying out new ideas.

I get bored making the same things for my craft fairs, so I try so many different things to keep me creative and happy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152121542502713&set=a.83773297712.76437.80985802712&type=1&theater


Oh how I could have used this last week. Now I will just indulge for preventative measures. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so windy now, I just watched a tree fall. I love the noise it makes when one falls. I'm crazy, I know.


LOL not crazy in the least gifty, I hope none of those trees are near your house.
I just checked the weather online, and hooray starting tomorrow and the next 10 days we will have temperatures in the 50`s and 60`s. It`s about time!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just heard this story as well. What a failure we have to deal with.
> 
> I also just heard a severely DESPERATE move by the Dems and this Admin again. Now, another executive extension to the deadline date to sign up for ObamaNoCare has been granted.
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for the premiums to skyrocket when the insurance companies are done crunching their numbers. Of the 5M that have signed up, how many have actually bought a policy? When there aren't enough young and healthy to support the older and sick, then the rates will naturally skyrocket. I think this was planned from the beginning - getting rid of the insurance companies. If the Dems had one useable brain amongst their ranks, they would have perfected the single payer system and avoided wasting all this money and time on Obamacare.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gads what a morning I had. First hubby said going to change battery in Rv and had to travel an hour to get there as it is in storage. Then had to do touch up in house. Then do check book, then email. KPG Glad you got pattern sorry you won't be using it. Then memory warning on computer. Then come on here and see #1 up to 39, and thought wow you all were busy posting. Then saw it was half from site 21. Think I must have a brain slow down going on. So now have caught up. 

Have nothing to say SS, just that I am sorry that some turned on you.

We are not all Christians here we have people who believe in their faith , and are not Christian But we still can share with each other and enjoy each other and are all free to share their faith.(at least I hope others feel that way) 

But the difference between this side and the other is we really are friends and share things other then faith. We enjoy each others company. Do not feel the need to put anyone down.

We left those sites because all that was being done was name calling and always being told we did not know what we were talking about. Guess what we do know what we are talking about. We are tried also of being told we are racist, because we do not approve of the Presidents policies not him but his policys. We are tired of hearing we are not Christians when your group does not have any idea what faith means. When throwing out verses, without understanding, and not bothering to read the bible even the chapter of verse they are throwing out there. 
We are tired of being told we do not know what we are talking about then going into name calling or told to provide proof of what we say, and when we do are called names. 

We are tired of hearing about how we only listen to Foxes news to get our information. When we all listen to other sites. Guess what everytime you say we lie. As I have seen from watching MSNBC your side repeats what you have heard on there. Yes I do try to hear both sides of the party's. That why I am and independant voter. I do not agree with Mr. Obama, I feel if one wants my respect they must earn it. He has not in my view earned my respect. 

I am tired of hearing from that side that one should go on DP&P to see how nasty we are. When I have seen more filth dirty mouthing of words, ect on their site. Funny how one can accuse the other's of doing the same thing that they themselves do. 
And last but least the one that really upsets me is seeing one post where one of your friends said the right is taking over all the lefts sites. Lets see Obama care started by right, A garden of friendship started by right, War on Women started by right, and ones I can not even remember. Now every new site started the other side has taken over. 
To sum it all up do not care any more about what they say what they do. I have tried to be nice and was told to get off sites, called names ect. I think that says it all.

But most of all, I despise your friends making fun of my faith, more than all of your friends may know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL not crazy in the least gifty, I hope none of those trees are near your house.
> I just checked the weather online, and hooray starting tomorrow and the next 10 days we will have temperatures in the 50`s and 60`s. It`s about time!!!


Actually, it is near. I could throw a football and easily hit it.

We had a tree on our property come down a couple of years ago. I had scheduled a removal of it only two days prior before it can down on its own.:-D

It took two days to cut it up into logs and remove from our property. I'll see if I can find a photo to show you.

It was huge! It was so interesting to watch how it was safely removed. We donated the wood to those who use it locally for heating their homes. We helped many families that year from that one tree alone. Over the years, we've downed many trees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm just waiting for the premiums to skyrocket when the insurance companies are done crunching their numbers. Of the 5M that have signed up, how many have actually bought a policy? When there aren't enough young and healthy to support the older and sick, then the rates will naturally skyrocket. I think this was planned from the beginning - getting rid of the insurance companies. If the Dems had one useable brain amongst their ranks, they would have perfected the single payer system and avoided wasting all this money and time on Obamacare.


I concur. Supposedly 10 million uninsured were to be insured through Obamacare. Instead, 40 million have or will lose their insurance and of the alleged 5 million who have "signed up" the majority are those who simply had to in order to replace the insurance they already had and lost. PLUS how many will actually pay for their policies? So net result is 40 million - 5 million = 35 million STILL without insurance +++++. In addition the 5 million who resigned are paying MORE for less with outrageous deductibles.

FURTHERMORE after the employer mandate does finally kick in we'll see more lose their insurance along with higher costs.

NET RESULT - FAILURE no matter how you look at it.

Is it any wonder this Administration has made 28 or 30 changes to the law ILLEGALLY? The entire plan was a fake and lie. Obama wants socialized medicine for America and he and his cronies are on a war path to get it no matter what the American people want or vote for.

The Demorats are *desperate* and are doing anything and everything they can to save their hides while corrupting the system and American laws and values.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Add on to that list.

I am so so tried of your side saying that that those on the right have no compassion for the poor and infirmed in this county.

None of you not one knows what how or when we have help the poor in this nation. Each one of us here have done more then you will ever know.

when more money is spent in the budget on snap, and all you have to do is go to gov.org. to see this . When I see on TV a man say he voted for Obama because Obama would give him a free phone, or Surf Joe lives on snap or welfare because he wants to and is health and could work. Or the women with 17 Children and different fathers said the goverment should take care of her. These are just three of many who are able to work but live off welfare.

I bet if the goverment went in and check all of those on welfare half would be able health enough to get jobs and not live on welfare.Then there would be monies to help those who really need help.

I want the real people who are old, infirmed or have lost their jobs and need help until they can find another one help. 

I am tired of your side mouthing the words, and all about how they are trying to get so and so elected. They seem to think that is the only thing or way they are helping the poor of this nation. 

Don't you dare tell or say again that we do not care about the poor in this nation. Don't you dare mouth what you do not know what we have done and will still do after half of you talk about it and do not have any idea what we do or how we feel. We don't have to brag about it we do it.

And I really do not give a Rats Poot what you think of my spelling when you become perfect let me know then you can tell me what to do when to do and how to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now how are my friends doing today? 

Jayne I am proud of you.

Wee Bee sure hope it is the end of winter and snow. Really am tired of it as it seems every other day it snows.

As to report of using babies who have died to heat buildings. I hope all of you that think abortions are answer never have to face the fact that it may be your child or grandchild or a friends baby heating a building. 
It reminds me of the death camps in Germany.

Can you see I am really angry today. Sorry about that, but really don't care what anyone may think. I am tired of the me me people in this country. It is not just me me people it is us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Then do check book, then email. KPG Glad you got pattern sorry you won't be using it.


Huh? I'll be using it, Yarnie. I really like it! Thanks for sending it.



theyarnlady said:


> We left those sites because all that was being done was name calling and always being told we did not know what we were talking about. Guess what we do know what we are talking about. We are tried also of being told we are racist, because we do not approve of the President's policies not him but his policies.
> 
> We are tired of hearing we are not Christians when your group does not have any idea what faith means. When throwing out verses, without understanding, and not bothering to read the bible even the chapter of verse they are throwing out there.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yarnie, Don't pay them any heed; they are not worthy of you nor your time. Mine either.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, it is near. I could throw a football and easily hit it.
> 
> We had a tree on our property come down a couple of years ago. I had scheduled a removal of it only two days prior before it can down on its own.:-D
> 
> ...


A few years ago we had a chestnut tree fall onto our driveway. It was so laden with chestnuts it must have been too heavy to stay up. It made me feel quite sad as it was only the past 2 years we got chestnuts from it.
How it missed the power lines when it fell is a mystery in itself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Add on to that list.
> 
> I am so so tried of your side saying that that those on the right have no compassion for the poor and infirmed in this county.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I love the sentence I turned to bold font. You're correct. I bet $1,000 that the core Libs who post on these threads and constantly complain about "us" give less than $100 per family to charity yet receive entitlements, SNAP, disability, etc.,

I also bet many do NOTHING in service or in monetary gifts to charities. I bet further that they would be the first in line to receive disability payments, charitable gifts, WIC, and other services they do not need nor qualify for.

Shoot, think about how many of them are divorced and complain about their exes, the cost of yarn, razor blades, the character of Hobby Lobby, the wealthy, minimum wages, Walmart, etc.

Most complain about those who have more than they, which tells me they are absolutely envious of those with greater wealth than them. Also, they are not Christians and the majority have no hearts for those less fortunate than them. They regularly complain about Christian Charities, insult Christians and those who do things in service and $ for charities, but how many honestly do anything for charity? They care about themselves ONLY and don't even get along with each other, their own family never mind others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now how are my friends doing today?
> 
> It is not just me me people it is us.


 :thumbup: I'm doing great today Yarnie, thanks for asking.

I hope you are doing great as well!

BTW: Did you and hubby like the cookies? Just curious. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> A few years ago we had a chestnut tree fall onto our driveway. It was so laden with chestnuts it must have been too heavy to stay up. It made me feel quite sad as it was only the past 2 years we got chestnuts from it.
> How it missed the power lines when it fell is a mystery in itself.


Wow - I've never seen a chestnut tree. That is a shame you lost it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Found a tutu for tiny Bon bon. http://www.sunkidstore.com/pdf/Ballerina_Tutu.pdf


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, glad things are going well. CB, still praying for sister! Others wishing all of you well.
> 
> After we returned from Florids, I was grocery shopping in Walmart & overheard this woman talking to herself about her grocery list & husband wanted a roast & she said have you looked at those prices? We just barely have enough money to buy what we are out of & the baby needs formula. She had 2 children holding on to cart & a baby in cart.
> 
> ...


What a nice thing to do. Lots of people are really counting pennies. I'm sure you made her day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I found this on the net! Cute


Very cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: Hope Bon Bon has good cleavage for that tutu!


Actually, I do - where was it when I was twenty-five? (Between my eyebrows?)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pleas forgive me if this upsets anyone but I feel it needs to be posted somewhere on Kp . I will put it here.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10717566/Aborted-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html


I read about this and couldn't bare to post it but I'm glad you did and it does need to be heard. This act is so beyond monsterous I have not yet let the visual soak into my mind. What the he!! is going on with the human race. They are lost.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As soon as I posted it I though she may need to wear something under it. ha :XD:


Ya think? :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A big, happy, _thank you_ to all my pro knitting buddies.
> 
> I frogged the hem and knitted instead a one inch seed stitch hem. It wants to roll less, but I think it looks better too!
> 
> ...


Just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Your awesomeness just upticked a thousand times Jane. What a wonderful kind gesture.
> I remember a few years ago at Save-a-Lot a couple in front of us were $2 off on their grocery bill and they were on food stamps (before the EBT cards), and hubby gave the cashier $2 so they wouldn`t have to take stuff back. And it wasnt as if they were buying shrimp and lobster...it was cheap noodles and hamburger. The couple were only young, and I knew they`d do the same for us if we were in that position.


So nice. I'm sure they remembered, and I hope they're now in a position to do the same for someone else.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D Well, we did choose each other and many others on this thread, didn't we = Proof!


We did - three cheers for us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


Thanks Gali - another great avatar you have!

I WILL NOT replicate it and take the flak like I did last time.

Besides, I've never taken a drag on a cigarette, so wouldn't know how to duplicate your cute avatar. AND I'm not blond!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We did - three cheers for us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hip Hip - they're still mine!

Hip Hip - they're still working!

Hip Hip - I can still count to three!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so windy now, I just watched a tree fall. I love the noise it makes when one falls. I'm crazy, I know.


Maybe just a little crazy - but hey, that's part of your charm!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now how are my friends doing today?
> 
> Jayne I am proud of you.
> 
> ...


You tell it like it is, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A few years ago we had a chestnut tree fall onto our driveway. It was so laden with chestnuts it must have been too heavy to stay up. It made me feel quite sad as it was only the past 2 years we got chestnuts from it.
> How it missed the power lines when it fell is a mystery in itself.


Look at that picture - blue sky, green grass, green leaves on the trees - makes me feel warm just looking at it. Summer will come. It looks like summer is beautiful there, Wendy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hip Hip - they're still mine!
> 
> Hip Hip - they're still working!
> 
> Hip Hip - I can still count to three!


LOL - reminds me of this one for the mature cheerleader:

What do we want?

Better memory!!

When do we want it?

Want what???


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like there has been a shift towards more federal interference in state matters in your country. That surprises me since I usually read that States are very protective of their rights.
> 
> During the 60's, the federal govt in Canada became much more involved in provincial matters - usually by throwing money into the pot. It created a much bigger bureaucracy on both levels and created a handy scapegoat for the provinces to point the finger at the federal govt. and constantly demand more federal money without being accountable for how it was spent. It's only been in the past few years that a majority Conservative govt has been able to start pushing some accountability back to the provinces. Unfortunately people sometimes forget the warning that if you take the money, you can lose control over how it's spent.


 WCK, I see Common Core has been explained, It has started in the math and will continue to every subject. A childs education will be the business of the federal Government instead of State and Local. A federal data base will hold a students information, test scores and such. It is just more control. A School Board would not be needed. In other words the Federal Government in charge of your childs education and no one to answer to.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gali - another great avatar you have!
> 
> I WILL NOT replicate it and take the flak like I did last time.
> 
> Besides, I've never taken a drag on a cigarette, so wouldn't know how to duplicate your cute avatar. AND I'm not blond!


Thank You,
You should be proud of your battle scares. When you get flak you know your over the target.
I lack the boobs and the cigarette, I'll own the blond hair and the suspicious, ornry grin. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe just a little crazy - but hey, that's part of your charm!


Charm? I have charm? Cool!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - reminds me of this one for the mature cheerleader:
> 
> What do we want?
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank You,
> You should be proud of your battle scares. When you get flak you know your over the target.
> I lack the boobs and the cigarette, I'll own the blond hair and the suspicious, ornry grin. :lol:


Oh, trust me, I am proud of my scars. I know how to hit a target with precision except the Libs on these threads make it too easy to score (no competition there - only weak attempts).

You rock girl, ornery grin and all....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads what a morning I had. First hubby said going to change battery in Rv and had to travel an hour to get there as it is in storage. Then had to do touch up in house. Then do check book, then email. KPG Glad you got pattern sorry you won't be using it. Then memory warning on computer. Then come on here and see #1 up to 39, and thought wow you all were busy posting. Then saw it was half from site 21. Think I must have a brain slow down going on. So now have caught up.
> 
> Have nothing to say SS, just that I am sorry that some turned on you.
> 
> ...


You are so right Yarny, I did not seek for this thread, I just ended up here made a soft landing and felt welcomed. I am not a Christian, yet I am open to words of wisdom. I get that here. I hear nothing but craziness from the oppressive depressives. We can do better than that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, trust me, I am proud of my scars. I know how to hit a target with precision except the Libs on these threads make it too easy to score (no competition there - only weak attempts).
> 
> You rock girl, ornery grin and all....


It would help if I could spell
I traded scars for scares.
I know you were not scared when you got your scars. You handle yourself with alot of grace.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll try to talk later, feeding time for horses. Gali


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - reminds me of this one for the mature cheerleader:
> 
> What do we want?
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Look at that picture - blue sky, green grass, green leaves on the trees - makes me feel warm just looking at it. Summer will come. It looks like summer is beautiful there, Wendy.


Thanks bon. When we get beautiful weather here, it`s like my own piece of paradise. 
Here`s another pic of the fallen chestnut tree.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


gali...that pic is perfect, and oh so very true. My Mother in law a lifelong Democrat is probably still voting here in WV even though she died 7 years ago.
And talking of voting in WV, Nick Rahall a longtime incumbent Dem is trailing a newbie Republican Evan Jenkins by 14 points.
What a joyous day it will be if Evan unseats Rahall, and Republican Shelley Moore Capito gets Jaye D Rockefeller's seat when he retires this year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Charm? I have charm? Cool!


Yes, you have LOTS of charm!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. When we get beautiful weather here, it`s like my own piece of paradise.
> Here`s another pic of the fallen chestnut tree.


beautiful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It would help if I could spell
> I traded scars for scares.
> I know you were not scared when you got your scars. You handle yourself with alot of grace.


Why, thank you madame. Except there is one Lib at least who will take exception as she thinks she is "Grace." Barf.

I don't even think most of the Libs can even knit!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You are so right Yarny, I did not seek for this thread, I just ended up here made a soft landing and felt welcomed. I am not a Christian, yet I am open to words of wisdom. I get that here. I hear nothing but craziness from the oppressive depressives. We can do better than that.


 :thumbup: I, for one, love having you post on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://allenbwest.com/2014/03/obamas-kantian-decision-kill-tomahawk-hellfire-missiles/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://allenbwest.com/2014/03/obamas-kantian-decision-kill-tomahawk-hellfire-missiles/


This is not the way an American President should even think. I worry that one day we will be living everyday on HIGH ALERT like Israel. Thanks for the link, I don't listen to Allen West that much. I'll try to do better in the future.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I, for one, love having you post on this thread. :thumbup:


Thank You, your sweet.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why, thank you madame. Except there is one Lib at least who will take exception as she thinks she is "Grace." Barf.
> 
> I don't even think most of the Libs can even knit!


I agree wholeheartedly. 
The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again. 
My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man. 
I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
The weather today has been warm but so windy there are clouds of dust to rival any fog you have ever seen. It should be better tomorrow as there is a cold front coming and I would rather be colder than warmer, and calmer that windier! 
I hope all of you had a great day and know you all aren't alone.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> gali...that pic is perfect, and oh so very true. My Mother in law a lifelong Democrat is probably still voting here in WV even though she died 7 years ago.
> And talking of voting in WV, Nick Rahall a longtime incumbent Dem is trailing a newbie Republican Evan Jenkins by 14 points.
> What a joyous day it will be if Evan unseats Rahall, and Republican Shelley Moore Capito gets Jaye D Rockefeller's seat when he retires this year.


Voter Fraud went on in South Bend. A lady that worked for the voters board voted for her Aunt that was in a coma in a nursing home, she was bragging about it and is serving time now. That turned out to be a pricey obama vote.  Yes good luck to Jenkins in your state. I haven't been paying much attention in IN. It's just now starting to heat-up. I have been working with a group of like minded people on the County Commissioners race. We have 3 we would like to see lose their lofty seat they so corruptly hold on to. Commissioners meeting is in April and when they see the crowd at the meeting and what has been uncovered they will not look as relaxed in their highback chairs as they usually do. I hope they bring hankies to wipe the sweat from their brow.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Thank You Sometimes, I hope you find a soft place to land here. I don't know what you tried to contribute in the other threads, but I have had my share, so I know of what you speak. :lol: I too want a strong, fair-minded, thinker as a president. He holds none of those qualities. NONE...
I need to sign off ladies,grab a bite and head for the lady cave. Welcome Sometimes and Goodnight my Friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Welcome, we are nice to each other here, but we are Republicans as I guess you already know. Most are Christians, but again if you are of a different religion that is OK.

We talk & just have great fun so join if you want. We all do crafts & share patterns & ideas.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Voter Fraud went on in South Bend. A lady that worked for the voters board voted for her Aunt that was in a coma in a nursing home, she was bragging about it and is serving time now. That turned out to be a pricey obama vote.  Yes good luck to Jenkins in your state. I haven't been paying much attention in IN. It's just now starting to heat-up. I have been working with a group of like minded people on the County Commissioners race. We have 3 we would like to see lose their lofty seat they so corruptly hold on to. Commissioners meeting is in April and when they see the crowd at the meeting and what has been uncovered they will not look as relaxed in their highback chairs as they usually do. I hope they bring hankies to wipe the sweat from their brow.


gali, how lucky you are in having Mike Pence as Governor. He was wonderful as a Republican Representative in House, and now you`re blessed having Mike as your Governor.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> gali, how lucky you are in having Mike Pence as Governor. He was wonderful as a Republican Representative in House, and now you`re blessed having Mike as your Governor.


How I wish we had a decent gov. Dayton is a joke. I have great hopes of his being voted out of office next election.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


What a great post. Welcome timesy (if that`s ok to call you that? I always add a y to the great posters on this thread).

We had snow yesterday and all through the night last night. I hung out some clothes to dry on the washing line earlier. When I went to bring in the clothes they had frozen on the line! Have to wait for them to thaw before I put them in the dryer.
Ok Mother Nature - you`ve had your little prank. Can we have our spring back now please!
What knitting project(s) are you working on timesy?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Welcome, Sometimes. I know you'll like this group.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes! I am really of no religion but believe in the need for man to be as good as he can be to his fellow man. The golden rule and all that. It just doesn't feel good to do otherwise anyway.
I have posted here before when CB invited me. I am a staunch conservative that believes in those values, and absolutely despise the socialist. It all sounds good on paper but when you put it into action the human condition comes into play and no one wins then.
Business, whether small of large were made to make money. That is what they do. I don't go to work for free so why should a business not want to make as much as possible (within normal ethical guidelines)?
One left winger actually told me that Romney didn't deserve a salary for rescuing the Utah Olympics, after I told her he didn't take a salary for that because he had enough money already! I know that when I go to a job they don't ask if I have enough money already! Why would that matter---I don't know.
I love all (well, most)crafts. I learned crochet and knitting young but didn't really do it very much before the last ten years or so. I have taught myself to weave baskets, I have done counted and stamped cross stitch. I like counted best. I made some miniature cross stitch things for my niece's doll house on 32 count over one. That was back when I had young eyes!! 
I guess that is why I like factory work, I like to make things.
I have a new to me standard knitting machine and need to spend some time learning that. I am also a quilter and I have a computerized quilting machine that can handle a king quilt! I would like to do more dyeing (yarn and fabric)but I can't do everything! Ha!
Anyone can ask me anything and I will help the best I can. I will not be posting more on those threads the libs will post on, not because of the name calling, but because they won't listen and it is an exercise in futility. I know who and what I am and that is a good hearted flawed human being. No one can tell me anything I don't know about myself.
Julia


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Happy to see you here. We certainly understand where you are coming from. Can't go back in the den of wild dogs either. Stay here with like people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, your sweet.


We are happy you are here Gali.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, your sweet.


We are happy you are here Gali.XX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I, for one, love having you post on this thread. :thumbup:


So do I , Galinipper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you know this? I am sure you do.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=727651010601210&set=a.170450662987917.35451.150799104953073&type=1


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


You are so right! Many of us have experienced the same thing. Welcome - please stay a while. It's fun, crazy, and very nice on here.
Sorry about the dust. Sort of like my house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You Sometimes, I hope you find a soft place to land here. I don't know what you tried to contribute in the other threads, but I have had my share, so I know of what you speak. :lol: I too want a strong, fair-minded, thinker as a president. He holds none of those qualities. NONE...
> I need to sign off ladies,grab a bite and head for the lady cave. Welcome Sometimes and Goodnight my Friends.


Goodnight - see you tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am back to normal no more angry. Just tired of the whole lot of them, feeling the need to drop by and start something.

Heard today it is Polosi 74 birthday,isn't that wonderful.

Harry Reid talk today about how stupid people are for not signing up for OBC. Isn't that wonderful.

And the White house announce another extention on signing up for "OBAMA CARE". iSN'T THAT JUST WONDERFUL. 

Ah life what would we do with out the government and it's side kick's adding so much to our lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D Well, we did choose each other and many others on this thread, didn't we = Proof!


Haven't we always, we are the best bunch of women, and we are funny too. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - reminds me of this one for the mature cheerleader:
> 
> What do we want?
> 
> ...


Now that is funny, but scary some of it is true. I knew a couple of min.'s ago what it was, but can't remember what I wanted and where I put it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am back to normal no more angry. Just tired of the whole lot of them, feeling the need to drop by and start something.
> 
> Heard today it is Polosi 74 birthday,isn't that wonderful.
> 
> ...


I don't pretend to know much, but aren't O & his cohorts exempt from OBC? Don't they have their own exclusive health care package far removed from the 1 we mere peasants are supposed to belong to? Now don't be jumping all over me. As I said, I don't know much & if I'm mistaken, would dearly like to be enlightened. Enlightening me would be oh so wonderful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to ask Yarnie and get back to you.


we can do it, just think how much fun we can have. We can roll in the yarn and we can order the yarn oh what a dream. Do you think WCK will mind if we roll in it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't pretend to know much, but aren't O & his cohorts exempt from OBC? Don't they have their own exclusive health care package far removed from the 1 we mere peasants are supposed to belong to? Now don't be jumping all over me. As I said, I don't know much & if I'm mistaken, would dearly like to be enlightened. Enlightening me would be oh so wonderful!


Not sure either, but could see that being done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG, what cookies? You mean the ones you sent that were gone in two weeks? 

I have to keep an eye out and see if they finial will get them here.

thanks for them it was so kind of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali I so enjoy your post you and KPG sure know how to step on toes and your shoes know just how to kick up a storm. 
I do like your new one too. Charming just charming darling.  :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Welcome we are all sane here some more then others. I am the sanest one though. Not to brag but really I have it all together, what together I can find. Sometime I lose it, but I always find it again. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What is with all the trees falling. Can't any one help them. You know the commercial said a tree does make noise when it falls. KPG and WeBE what did yours say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all that I told not to answer them and then I did it I am sorry. I did not mean to spoil any ones day.

So if you want to slap me with a wet noodle I understand, but could you please cook it first.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Welcome we are all sane here some more then others. I am the sanest one though.


Biased opinion if I ever saw one... :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ￼
> I've sent you the pattern for the purple ruffle yarn dress as it was a free pattern.


Thanks much!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> gali, how lucky you are in having Mike Pence as Governor. He was wonderful as a Republican Representative in House, and now you`re blessed having Mike as your Governor.


I am from Indiana too. Somehow, Pence doesn't impress me. Maybe that is because I don't hear much about him. Mitch Daniels, however, was a powerhouse. He really looked at the budget the Dems left us that was in the red and figured out how to improve our situation. He turned things around quickly.

I think it is so important to find a leader who has actually led an organization. We need someone who has proposed a budget and met it. So many times we elect people who have been lawyers or doctors, but have no experience leading anything or with financial knowledge.

I think Mike Pence is a good man with a nice family, but he went from college to working as an attorney to Congress. I just think he would have been better able to make real improvements if he'd been a businessman for awhile. Daniels was a leader in business before becoming Budget Director for Bush and then our Governor. I hope Pence learns the skills he needs. So far, I feel that he is just care taking the Daniel's gains (Other than his Common Core win, of course).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What is with all the trees falling. Can't any one help them. You know the commercial said a tree does make noise when it falls. KPG and WeBE what did yours say.


Yarny...I didn`t even hear the chestnut tree fall. I got up in the morning, went to sit on my front porch swing and I noticed it seemed lighter than usual outside. I then saw the tree had fallen down.
My friend across the street is an avid gardener. She got about 50 cuttings from the fallen tree, but she couldn`t get one to sprout.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WOW! I wasn't aware of that (your last statement). So, abortions are if you want one, done where and by whom and paid for by whom?


We haven't had legislation since the late 80's so abortion is regulated by provincial health guidelines, performed in hospitals or clinics and paid for by govt health care. More than 90% are done in the first trimester.

Not all hospitals perform them and a growing number of doctors are also refusing to perform them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How about trying some in a really light weight yarn or crochet thread? Done in crochet thread they would be perfect for summertime bad hair days. LOL I've seen women wear narrow scarves (from yarn) through June. Otherwise do as WCK offered and make them for fall/winter fairs. I think they are really nice.


Quite a few teens and young adults here wear hats and light, lacy scarves year around - even with t-shirts and tanks. (just hats for the guys in summertime)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads what a morning I had. First hubby said going to change battery in Rv and had to travel an hour to get there as it is in storage. Then had to do touch up in house. Then do check book, then email. KPG Glad you got pattern sorry you won't be using it. Then memory warning on computer. Then come on here and see #1 up to 39, and thought wow you all were busy posting. Then saw it was half from site 21. Think I must have a brain slow down going on. So now have caught up.
> 
> Have nothing to say SS, just that I am sorry that some turned on you.
> 
> ...


Yarnie - you are always RIGHT! We like and respect each other and enjoy our time together. Love ya!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> WCK, I see Common Core has been explained, It has started in the math and will continue to every subject. A childs education will be the business of the federal Government instead of State and Local. A federal data base will hold a students information, test scores and such. It is just more control. A School Board would not be needed. In other words the Federal Government in charge of your childs education and no one to answer to.


The changes in public education in Canada have pushed more and more parents into private schooling or home schooling their children. Many good teachers get very frustrated and leave the system or struggle to do the best they can often being victimized by their unions for not following political directives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> You are so right Yarny, I did not seek for this thread, I just ended up here made a soft landing and felt welcomed. I am not a Christian, yet I am open to words of wisdom. I get that here. I hear nothing but craziness from the oppressive depressives. We can do better than that.


I'm glad to have found this site too and to have met such a wonderful, diverse group of FF.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I am really of no religion but believe in the need for man to be as good as he can be to his fellow man. The golden rule and all that. It just doesn't feel good to do otherwise anyway.
> I have posted here before when CB invited me. I am a staunch conservative that believes in those values, and absolutely despise the socialist. It all sounds good on paper but when you put it into action the human condition comes into play and no one wins then.
> Business, whether small of large were made to make money. That is what they do. I don't go to work for free so why should a business not want to make as much as possible (within normal ethical guidelines)?
> One left winger actually told me that Romney didn't deserve a salary for rescuing the Utah Olympics, after I told her he didn't take a salary for that because he had enough money already! I know that when I go to a job they don't ask if I have enough money already! Why would that matter---I don't know.
> ...


Very nice to meet you Sometimes. Would love to see some of your work. I used to do a fair amount of cross stitch but haven't done much in the last couple of years. Stitching over 1 on 32 count is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you know this? I am sure you do.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=727651010601210&set=a.170450662987917.35451.150799104953073&type=1


It's unusual to have a stamp that is recognized in both countries. Our relationship with Israel has become much stronger since Stephen Harper became our Prime Minister. I'm glad because the previous Liberal govt tried to straddle the fence and give credibility to Palestinian terrorists.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> we can do it, just think how much fun we can have. We can roll in the yarn and we can order the yarn oh what a dream. Do you think WCK will mind if we roll in it?


What can be better than rolling in yarn?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Amazing music...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What can be better than rolling in yarn?


Absolutely nothing

Hummmm wonder if the Obamacultists will condemn such large purchases and demand that you give them 60% because that would make it fair?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We haven't had legislation since the late 80's so abortion is regulated by provincial health guidelines, performed in hospitals or clinics and paid for by govt health care. More than 90% are done in the first trimester.
> 
> Not all hospitals perform them and a growing number of doctors are also refusing to perform them.


I'm hearing the same thing from doctors I talk to. As more and more is learned about fetal development they are realizing that they are human babies and not just blobs of tissue. That makes the reality of what is done to them more difficult for them to reconcile.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quite a few teens and young adults here wear hats and light, lacy scarves year around - even with t-shirts and tanks. (just hats for the guys in summertime)


I think hats are coming back here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The changes in public education in Canada have pushed more and more parents into private schooling or home schooling their children. Many good teachers get very frustrated and leave the system or struggle to do the best they can often being victimized by their unions for not following political directives.


Home schooling is steadily gaining in popularity here, too. I loved school - sad to see it go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad to have found this site too and to have met such a wonderful, diverse group of FF.


It is a great group - honest and full of fun - and you are one of us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very nice to meet you Sometimes. Would love to see some of your work. I used to do a fair amount of cross stitch but haven't done much in the last couple of years. Stitching over 1 on 32 count is quite an accomplishment!


I also love counted cross stitch. It always turns out looking neat. I can't imagine doing 32 count! I also would love to see some of the cross-stitch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's unusual to have a stamp that is recognized in both countries. Our relationship with Israel has become much stronger since Stephen Harper became our Prime Minister. I'm glad because the previous Liberal govt tried to straddle the fence and give credibility to Palestinian terrorists.


That's where we are now.

By the way, I'm just tagging along on all your posts. It's kinda fun - you do the work, WCK, and I say "me, too!"

I'm a follower today. Or a WCK groupie!! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> gali, how lucky you are in having Mike Pence as Governor. He was wonderful as a Republican Representative in House, and now you`re blessed having Mike as your Governor.


I wish he would run for president as he & wife are the most down to earth people I have ever met who is political. He wants what is good for the working class & business people. Somewhere I have a picture of me & daughter with her at a Christmas party. Mrs. Pence is a very beautiful lady inside & out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I"m off to church. I HOPE my grandson is playing the drums for the school Mass. He's graduating from 8th grade and going to another school, so the sometimes the "new guy" is playing. He's good, too! 

I'll be sure to say a prayer for all my KP friends. Love ya.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all that I told not to answer them and then I did it I am sorry. I did not mean to spoil any ones day.
> 
> So if you want to slap me with a wet noodle I understand, but could you please cook it first.


Love you Yarnie & it is OK to tell me not to post, but I had posted before I read your PM so I'm sorry lovely lady! No wet or dry noodle from me! Hugs

You are right about those people as they don't do crafts, have a normal life, but love to criticize others. They are very stupid as I know my wording is only about 5th grade reading but I have a physical reason & they don't. I'm lucky to be able to read or write at all thanks to speech therapy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am from Indiana too. Somehow, Pence doesn't impress me. Maybe that is because I don't hear much about him. Mitch Daniels, however, was a powerhouse. He really looked at the budget the Dems left us that was in the red and figured out how to improve our situation. He turned things around quickly.
> 
> I think it is so important to find a leader who has actually led an organization. We need someone who has proposed a budget and met it. So many times we elect people who have been lawyers or doctors, but have no experience leading anything or with financial knowledge.
> 
> I think Mike Pence is a good man with a nice family, but he went from college to working as an attorney to Congress. I just think he would have been better able to make real improvements if he'd been a businessman for awhile. Daniels was a leader in business before becoming Budget Director for Bush and then our Governor. I hope Pence learns the skills he needs. So far, I feel that he is just care taking the Daniel's gains (Other than his Common Core win, of course).


KC, time will tell about Pence. I don't like Daniels at all as he told the house/senate they were terrorist because they did not pass the daylight savings time! He was rude to everyone around him. His wife divorced him, but remarried him for political reasons as they haven't lived together as man/wife since that time. They were "too good" to live in the governor's mansion because it did not meet their needs!

He is hiding out as the President of Purdue University until he runs for president next election. He appointed most of the board members of Purdue University so "yes" they hired him as their president at a huge salary! Talk about dirty politics--Daniels it it!

I do think you are a wonderful lady, but we differ about Daniels! Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't pretend to know much, but aren't O & his cohorts exempt from OBC? Don't they have their own exclusive health care package far removed from the 1 we mere peasants are supposed to belong to? Now don't be jumping all over me. As I said, I don't know much & if I'm mistaken, would dearly like to be enlightened. Enlightening me would be oh so wonderful!


You are correct as the Pres, senate & house members are exempt from the Ocare--how funny that we are stuck with it but they passed it into law but won't have to use it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Home schooling is steadily gaining in popularity here, too. I loved school - sad to see it go.


Our oldest went to public school. High school is the worst. We learned our lesson and sent the other two to private school. We sacrificed a lot and DH worked two jobs for 7 years. It has paid off in more ways than we ever imagined. Thank goodness the oldest has an IQ off the charts or it would have been much worse.

Well, I'm off for the next four days of quilting until I drop. I am really looking forward to this as I need the break. I'll get some pictures of the fun to share with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will be gone most of the afternoon as I'm volunteering at our local hospital where I'll sit at a desk & give people directions to the doctor's offices in the building. I love it & meet lots of nice people.

My cardiologist is in this building so he always tells me how good of me to get out of the house & volunteer at this desk. He knows I cannot do much work but socialization is important. 

Will chat later.

Glad you are with us Gali & Sometimy. Hugs


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Our oldest went to public school. High school is the worst. We learned our lesson and sent the other two to private school. We sacrificed a lot and DH worked two jobs for 7 years. It has paid off in more ways than we ever imagined. Thank goodness the oldest has an IQ off the charts or it would have been much worse.
> 
> Well, I'm off for the next four days of quilting until I drop. I am really looking forward to this as I need the break. I'll get some pictures of the fun to share with you.


Are you going to a quilters retreat Thumper? I have always wanted to do that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> KC, time will tell about Pence. I don't like Daniels at all as he told the house/senate they were terrorist because they did not pass the daylight savings time! He was rude to everyone around him. His wife divorced him, but remarried him for political reasons as they haven't lived together as man/wife since that time. They were "too good" to live in the governor's mansion because it did not meet their needs!
> 
> He is hiding out as the President of Purdue University until he runs for president next election. He appointed most of the board members of Purdue University so "yes" they hired him as their president at a huge salary! Talk about dirty politics--Daniels it it!
> 
> I do think you are a wonderful lady, but we differ about Daniels! Hugs


DD1 worked at Eli Lilly when Daniels was a Sr. Exec there. She says that he was highly respected. You have the divorce situation backwards, Janey. His wife took off for CA with someone else and left him with 4 girls ages 8-14. Wife's new relationship didn't work out and she divorced the new guy and returned. Everyone in management knew something happened, but Mitch didn't share details. He didn't hide the divorce, but only shared with a few male friends (who blabbed). Wife has mental issues I understand and some physical problems too. He took her back for the girls. Cheri Daniels has effectively ruined his future political chances. She is not the injured party, and she's the one who refused to live with him in the Governor's mansion because she doesn't like public life. Who would with her baggage?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> DD1 worked at Eli Lilly when Daniels was a Sr. Exec there. She says that he was highly respected. You have the divorce situation backwards, Janey. His wife took off for CA with someone else and left him with 4 girls ages 8-14. Wife's new relationship didn't work out and she divorced the new guy and returned. Everyone in management knew something happened, but Mitch didn't share details. He didn't hide the divorce, but only shared with a few male friends (who blabbed). Wife has mental issues I understand and some physical problems too. He took her back for the girls. Cheri Daniels has effectively ruined his future political chances. She is not the injured party, and she's the one who refused to live with him in the Governor's mansion because she doesn't like public life. Who would with her baggage?


Mitch is a good man. I wish he had a mentally stable spouse to back his political dreams, he would make a fine president, but as you say it is the past for him and I wish him success in all he does. Mike has my respect also, he is a little green and yes ,yes ,yes ....I think it's a benefit for the taxpayers if a politician would start a business, sign pay checks for his or her employee's, listen to grievances, negotiate contracts, pay the bills of the company and stand before the voter and share his experiences when he runs for an office. It will take the best of the best to pull this Country back from the abyss, if it is at all possible. I despise that the resident of the white house has made this country weak and laughable. 
Dentist today and work at the office, talk later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk It work and I can do the stitch now. Yeah It is a neat stitch. Loner stitch and is really nice and different.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What can be better than rolling in yarn?


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Our oldest went to public school. High school is the worst. We learned our lesson and sent the other two to private school. We sacrificed a lot and DH worked two jobs for 7 years. It has paid off in more ways than we ever imagined. Thank goodness the oldest has an IQ off the charts or it would have been much worse.
> 
> Well, I'm off for the next four days of quilting until I drop. I am really looking forward to this as I need the break. I'll get some pictures of the fun to share with you.


My kids all went to public school, which was excellent here when they were growing up. BUT - all their children go to private schools. The state of education is a shame because it can be such a rewarding profession. I blame the unions and the pressure on teachers and students for high test scores. The powers that be have totally lost the reason for education. It is NOT to glorify states, schools, superintendents, etc. Some time I"ll have to print out my little paragraph called "Teaching is..." I wrote it about fifteen years ago, and I could cry at how it has changed.

Quilting till you drop - that sounds like fun! Enjoy yourself, dear Thumpbunny. I'll be interested to see your pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will be gone most of the afternoon as I'm volunteering at our local hospital where I'll sit at a desk & give people directions to the doctor's offices in the building. I love it & meet lots of nice people.
> 
> My cardiologist is in this building so he always tells me how good of me to get out of the house & volunteer at this desk. He knows I cannot do much work but socialization is important.
> 
> ...


Jane - you are a wonder! You have amazing coping skills and are a great example to others. I didn't realize you volunteered in this way. I know I always appreciate the smiling faces and kind words of the volunteers at the hospital. I"m sure you do a lot of good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is so unique. I wonder how long it takes to program the notes into the system that drives the instrument? I was a little creeped out that the keys looked like bony fingers, but I would like to see it in person.


I'm not sure, but isn't it an animation? I've seen several of these, and from the name thought maybe it was. ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/27/trey-gowdy-more-contempt-charges-possible-since-irs-doesnt-fear-congress-108739


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DD1 worked at Eli Lilly when Daniels was a Sr. Exec there. She says that he was highly respected. You have the divorce situation backwards, Janey. His wife took off for CA with someone else and left him with 4 girls ages 8-14. Wife's new relationship didn't work out and she divorced the new guy and returned. Everyone in management knew something happened, but Mitch didn't share details. He didn't hide the divorce, but only shared with a few male friends (who blabbed). Wife has mental issues I understand and some physical problems too. He took her back for the girls. Cheri Daniels has effectively ruined his future political chances. She is not the injured party, and she's the one who refused to live with him in the Governor's mansion because she doesn't like public life. Who would with her baggage?


I'd forgotten his name, but I remember the story. I was surprised because you wouldn't usually expect a man to be so forgiving.

I have a relative who married a beautiful, kind young woman. She developed some very strange behavior as a result of an unsuspected mental illness. She didn't act out, though. She was still the sweetest person. He stuck with her to the end, and she recently died in her eighties. What a beautiful testimony to the power of love and duty. And sacrifice, too. Some people are so good. I could only hope to be half as good as my cousin.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Mitch is a good man. I wish he had a mentally stable spouse to back his political dreams, he would make a fine president, but as you say it is the past for him and I wish him success in all he does. Mike has my respect also, he is a little green and yes ,yes ,yes ....I think it's a benefit for the taxpayers if a politician would start a business, sign pay checks for his or her employee's, listen to grievances, negotiate contracts, pay the bills of the company and stand before the voter and share his experiences when he runs for an office. It will take the best of the best to pull this Country back from the abyss, if it is at all possible. I despise that the resident of the white house has made this country weak and laughable.
> Dentist today and work at the office, talk later


I hope you had "NO cavities, Mom" and got a sticker or at least a new toothbrush


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk It work and I can do the stitch now. Yeah It is a neat stitch. Loner stitch and is really nice and different.


I just looked it up - would like to try it. Have you seen the hurdle stitch? I love it. I made my daughter a washcloth in plain ecru cotton. The hurdle stitch made it so special - very pretty. Now I'm doing in in plain orange for a friend and it's just as pretty in orange. I'm in love. Will it last? Or will the "loner" stitch sweep me off my feet? Oh - the fun of knitting!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Absolutely nothing
> 
> Hummmm wonder if the Obamacultists will condemn such large purchases and demand that you give them 60% because that would make it fair?


When you count all of the taxes, fees and licenses, it's getting pretty close to 60% :evil:

Of course a Marxist would claim that it all belonged to the state anyway and that I would be privileged to keep any portion of it :evil:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/27/trey-gowdy-more-contempt-charges-possible-since-irs-doesnt-fear-congress-108739


Go, Gowdy! Go Greta! I think they're both great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's my take on teaching - all teaching, not just by teachers in school - wish I'd dated it. I wrote it about fifteen years ago. Apparently I had it all wrong.


"Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.

It is the information of generations that we impart. Speed is not essential. We are all keepers of parts of the puzzle. We cannot manage this alone; we need one another. What one misses, another retrieves. And mankind as a whole is served."

Bonnie B. Fangmann


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I"m off to church. I HOPE my grandson is playing the drums for the school Mass. He's graduating from 8th grade and going to another school, so the sometimes the "new guy" is playing. He's good, too!
> 
> I'll be sure to say a prayer for all my KP friends. Love ya.


Have a great day Bonnie; thanks for the prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Our oldest went to public school. High school is the worst. We learned our lesson and sent the other two to private school. We sacrificed a lot and DH worked two jobs for 7 years. It has paid off in more ways than we ever imagined. Thank goodness the oldest has an IQ off the charts or it would have been much worse.
> 
> Well, I'm off for the next four days of quilting until I drop. I am really looking forward to this as I need the break. I'll get some pictures of the fun to share with you.


Have a great time with your quilting group and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics when you get back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Will be gone most of the afternoon as I'm volunteering at our local hospital where I'll sit at a desk & give people directions to the doctor's offices in the building. I love it & meet lots of nice people.
> 
> My cardiologist is in this building so he always tells me how good of me to get out of the house & volunteer at this desk. He knows I cannot do much work but socialization is important.
> 
> ...


It's good for you Jane, but also helps people to have a friendly face to point them in the right direction.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/27/trey-gowdy-more-contempt-charges-possible-since-irs-doesnt-fear-congress-108739


Here's another one of "rowdy" Gowdy! Excellent - challenging the the "top IRS official.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/03/26/trey-gowdy-gets-a-crack-at-irs-commissioner-during-hearing-on-targeting-scandal-and-it-feels-more-like-a-trial/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk It work and I can do the stitch now. Yeah It is a neat stitch. Loner stitch and is really nice and different.


That's great Yarnie - does that mean we will see your vest soon? I liked how the stitch looked too, but haven't got a project in mind to use it yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's another one of "rowdy" Gowdy! Excellent - challenging the the "top IRS official.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/03/26/trey-gowdy-gets-a-crack-at-irs-commissioner-during-hearing-on-targeting-scandal-and-it-feels-more-like-a-trial/


I love Trey. Wish he would run for President. He would have my vote !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My kids all went to public school, which was excellent here when they were growing up. BUT - all their children go to private schools. The state of education is a shame because it can be such a rewarding profession. I blame the unions and the pressure on teachers and students for high test scores. The powers that be have totally lost the reason for education. It is NOT to glorify states, schools, superintendents, etc. Some time I"ll have to print out my little paragraph called "Teaching is..." I wrote it about fifteen years ago, and I could cry at how it has changed.
> 
> Quilting till you drop - that sounds like fun! Enjoy yourself, dear Thumpbunny. I'll be interested to see your pictures.


Please do print it out Bonnie - I think we'd all like to read it.

I loved school too and I got a good education. It's been getting progressively worse over the years though. Teaching has become very political here; just last year some parents got furious and went public with the fact their kids spent class time making protest signs for the teachers!

Many of the home schoolers here have formed groups to share activities and provide more socialization for the kids. And like Thumper said - many parents and grandparents are sacrificing to pay tuition for private schools.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not sure, but isn't it an animation? I've seen several of these, and from the name thought maybe it was. ?


You're right, it is computer generated animation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please do print it out Bonnie - I think we'd all like to read it.
> 
> I loved school too and I got a good education. It's been getting progressively worse over the years though. Teaching has become very political here; just last year some parents got furious and went public with the fact their kids spent class time making protest signs for the teachers!
> 
> Many of the home schoolers here have formed groups to share activities and provide more socialization for the kids. And like Thumper said - many parents and grandparents are sacrificing to pay tuition for private schools.


I wouldn't want to home school, but some people really love it.

I did print it, WCK. Thanks for the encouragement! It's on p. 47.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked it up - would like to try it. Have you seen the hurdle stitch? I love it. I made my daughter a washcloth in plain ecru cotton. The hurdle stitch made it so special - very pretty. Now I'm doing in in plain orange for a friend and it's just as pretty in orange. I'm in love. Will it last? Or will the "loner" stitch sweep me off my feet? Oh - the fun of knitting!


That's a pretty stitch Bonnie. You could make a gorgeous sampler afghan with all the different stitches you've been using for washcloths.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's my take on teaching - all teaching, not just by teachers in school - wish I'd dated it. I wrote it about fifteen years ago. Apparently I had it all wrong.
> 
> "Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


No - you had it right, Bonnie; it's just gone wrong


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Hi Sometimes! I've not engaged with you much on KP yet I don't believe but have enjoyed reading your posts.

You are spot on. Dealing with the Libs on KP is worse than talking to the Great Wall of China! I know this factually, because I gave the Great Wall of China a talking to and I won.

 BTW: standing on it is one of those few experiences in my lifetime I'll never forget. Then, too, I slid down a portion of the Great Wall on my backside as I visited when it was covered in a thin sheet of ice. It is a terrific slide; I didn't know that until I was there!

However, we've all tried to use the voice of logic and reason along with facts and, of course, our opinions when conversing with those (always Libs) on KP who have no concept of those things I just mentioned. Naturally, we defend ourselves once they resort to name calling, and character defamation as the majority of Libs always do. They simply cannot justify their ideals, so they desperately turn to emotional and personal attacks.

I enjoy lively discussion, but the core Libs on KP do not. They demand we accept their views and lies PERIOD. They preach tolerance but display none.

Many will tell you they don't wish to hear from us, but they literally read and hang onto and usually respond to our every word. They are fake and ridiculous, often angry and usually envious of most.

However, the core KPers who willingly and regularly post on this thread are well-informed women and one man, so far, who can share their opinions respectfully and with polite discourse.

I'm happy you have found your way here and look forward to hearing more from you.

We don't agree nor have to agree on everything; that is why discussion is grand!

I will say I like spunk, and from reading your posts, you have spunk.

Welcome to the sane and happy thread!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a pretty stitch Bonnie. You could make a gorgeous sampler afghan with all the different stitches you've been using for washcloths.


I plan to use the hurdle on one section of my GD's blanket. I also found a great blanket with stripe, each color a different stitch. I thought my GS might like that one. The hurdle stitch is easy if you ever want to try it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - you had it right, Bonnie; it's just gone wrong


It sure has.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Sometimes! I've not engaged with you much on KP yet I don't believe but have enjoyed reading your posts.
> 
> You are spot on. Dealing with the Libs on KP is worse than talking to the Great Wall of China! I know this factually, because I gave the Great Wall of China a talking to and I won.
> 
> ...


Well.......................happy, anyway!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's my take on teaching - all teaching, not just by teachers in school - wish I'd dated it. I wrote it about fifteen years ago. Apparently I had it all wrong.
> 
> "Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


Bonnie: Words of wisdom. Will pass this on.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked it up - would like to try it. Have you seen the hurdle stitch? I love it. I made my daughter a washcloth in plain ecru cotton. The hurdle stitch made it so special - very pretty. Now I'm doing in in plain orange for a friend and it's just as pretty in orange. I'm in love. Will it last? Or will the "loner" stitch sweep me off my feet? Oh - the fun of knitting!


Bonnie: Can you give me the hurdle stitch directions? Sounds most interesting.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's my take on teaching - all teaching, not just by teachers in school - wish I'd dated it. I wrote it about fifteen years ago. Apparently I had it all wrong.
> 
> "Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Bonnie. As usual, you uplift us.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Me too Bonnie. I'd like the hurdle stitch directions. WCK, I'd like the loner stitch directions too if you can share.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bonnie: Words of wisdom. Will pass this on.
> Georgiegirl


Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I am really of no religion but believe in the need for man to be as good as he can be to his fellow man. The golden rule and all that. It just doesn't feel good to do otherwise anyway.
> I have posted here before when CB invited me. I am a staunch conservative that believes in those values, and absolutely despise the socialist. It all sounds good on paper but when you put it into action the human condition comes into play and no one wins then.
> Business, whether small of large were made to make money. That is what they do. I don't go to work for free so why should a business not want to make as much as possible (within normal ethical guidelines)?
> One left winger actually told me that Romney didn't deserve a salary for rescuing the Utah Olympics, after I told her he didn't take a salary for that because he had enough money already! I know that when I go to a job they don't ask if I have enough money already! Why would that matter---I don't know.
> ...


Wow, Julia, I'm impressed. I love anything creative as well. I hope you'll share some pics of your talents. We can inspire each other to create beautiful things along with enjoying beautiful friendship.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bonnie: Can you give me the hurdle stitch directions? Sounds most interesting.
> Georgiegirl


Yes, it's very easy. I'm sorry, the picture doesn't copy. Here's how to see a picture:

Go to search and type in Hurdle. Select the first title Hurdle on the list. Scroll down to the fifth poster - StellasKnits - there's the picture!

I just realized that I've been doing it wrong. I've been knitting row 1 and PURLing row 2. Her directions say K rows 1 AND 2. Next time, I'll do it that way and see if it looks different. I think it will - mine seems more elongated. Hmmm........similar but not exactly the same. Interesting.

Thanks to KP member missvix61:

Hurdle stitch:

Work over an even number of stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: Knit
Rows 3 and 4: (K1, P1) across
Repeat rows 1 - 4.

My Etsy shop: http://www.stellasknits.etsy.com
Instantly download all my patterns here ===> http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/465460
http://www.facebook.com/stellasknits


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am back to normal no more angry. Just tired of the whole lot of them, feeling the need to drop by and start something.
> 
> Heard today it is Polosi 74 birthday,isn't that wonderful.
> 
> ...


Wonerful, wonerful! What a fine mess America is in now thanks to the present Admin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't we always, we are the best bunch of women, and we are funny too. :lol:


Well, I am, but not to certain about you. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful Bonnie. As usual, you uplift us.


Thanks, KC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG, what cookies? You mean the ones you sent that were gone in two weeks?
> 
> I have to keep an eye out and see if they finial will get them here.
> 
> thanks for them it was so kind of you.


Glad you enjoyed them; I love them. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What is with all the trees falling. Can't any one help them. You know the commercial said a tree does make noise when it falls. KPG and WeBE what did yours say.


Mine said, "I could use a little help over here."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too Bonnie. I'd like the hurdle stitch directions. WCK, I'd like the loner stitch directions too if you can share.


KC, hurdle stitch is now posted near the bottom of this page.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I concur. Supposedly 10 million uninsured were to be insured through Obamacare. Instead, 40 million have or will lose their insurance and of the alleged 5 million who have "signed up" the majority are those who simply had to in order to replace the insurance they already had and lost. PLUS how many will actually pay for their policies? So net result is 40 million - 5 million = 35 million STILL without insurance +++++. In addition the 5 million who resigned are paying MORE for less with outrageous deductibles.
> 
> FURTHERMORE after the employer mandate does finally kick in we'll see more lose their insurance along with higher costs.
> 
> ...


If any good can come of this, it will be in November when the career Senators and Congressmen are voted out in favor of people that actually care about the path our country is taking. We so desperately need new blood in both parties. Then maybe Congress can get something done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did someone say cookies?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now how are my friends doing today?
> 
> Jayne I am proud of you.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, is that all you have to say? Is there anything you left out? Wow! That's a 'truck full' of issues that you've stated in the preceding posts. Issues, by the way, on which many of us share your point of view. It's good to unload every so often. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't pretend to know much, but aren't O & his cohorts exempt from OBC? Don't they have their own exclusive health care package far removed from the 1 we mere peasants are supposed to belong to? Now don't be jumping all over me. As I said, I don't know much & if I'm mistaken, would dearly like to be enlightened. Enlightening me would be oh so wonderful!


I've lost track. I know the Congress and their staff members (all or some?) have special waivers and privileges benefitting them from the trials and tribulations of Obamacare.

They may also have special pricing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well.......................happy, anyway!


I would like it to be noted here even if Thumper does not agree :roll: :wink:

I really am the only sane one here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCK I am not even half way done with front. I just wanted to learn the stitch before I got there. you are so kind to help me. Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bonnie: Words of wisdom. Will pass this on.
> Georgiegirl


Yes they really are aren't they Georgie , Wish Bonn had been my teacher when I was a tyke.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I am really of no religion but believe in the need for man to be as good as he can be to his fellow man. The golden rule and all that. It just doesn't feel good to do otherwise anyway.
> I have posted here before when CB invited me. I am a staunch conservative that believes in those values, and absolutely despise the socialist. It all sounds good on paper but when you put it into action the human condition comes into play and no one wins then.
> Business, whether small of large were made to make money. That is what they do. I don't go to work for free so why should a business not want to make as much as possible (within normal ethical guidelines)?
> One left winger actually told me that Romney didn't deserve a salary for rescuing the Utah Olympics, after I told her he didn't take a salary for that because he had enough money already! I know that when I go to a job they don't ask if I have enough money already! Why would that matter---I don't know.
> ...


Welcome Julia. I'm glad you took that step and landed with us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> we can do it, just think how much fun we can have. We can roll in the yarn and we can order the yarn oh what a dream. Do you think WCK will mind if we roll in it?


As long as you keep your clothes on.   Sorry if I offended, but I was thinking of that movie were the nude couple were rolling all over money on a bed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We haven't had legislation since the late 80's so abortion is regulated by provincial health guidelines, performed in hospitals or clinics and paid for by govt health care. More than 90% are done in the first trimester.
> 
> Not all hospitals perform them and a growing number of doctors are also refusing to perform them.


So all Canadians pay for everyone's abortions, correct? Obviously, it is also legal to have a doctor to perform them in your clinics and hospitals as well. Thanks for clarifying for me, I did not know how it works in Canada.

In the USA of federal laws state that taxpayers monies cannot pay for abortions, however, $ are funneled to those who perform abortions. The largest benefactor = Planned Parenthood. That will never change. Those who support abortions will never tell the truth about the funding either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What can be better than rolling in yarn?


tumbling, swimming or diving in it


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Will be gone most of the afternoon as I'm volunteering at our local hospital where I'll sit at a desk & give people directions to the doctor's offices in the building. I love it & meet lots of nice people.
> 
> My cardiologist is in this building so he always tells me how good of me to get out of the house & volunteer at this desk. He knows I cannot do much work but socialization is important.
> 
> ...


Wonderful way to serve, Jane. Enjoy your day there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well.......................happy, anyway!


Oh, I forgot you post here Bon.

Sometimes, welcome to the insane and happy thread!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful Bonnie. As usual, you uplift us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If any good can come of this, it will be in November when the career Senators and Congressmen are voted out in favor of people that actually care about the path our country is taking. We so desperately need new blood in both parties. Then maybe Congress can get something done.


I'll celebrate with you IF the Dems lose the Senate.

I'm, however, with you in that I'm not too certain who will take the place of the losers presently in the Congress.

We will see, I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did someone say cookies?


Pumpkin Cheesecake, Strawberry Cheesecake and Apple Carmel.

Delish ....

PM me if you want me to send you some because you don't have them in your area.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like it to be noted here even if Thumper does not agree :roll: :wink:
> 
> I really am the only sane one here.


I'd like to put forth my disagreement but WILL NOT call you vile names. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Members of Congress and their staff are required (maybe) to obtain insurance under the ACA. But by using his special pen Obama has declared that the government will pay 70% of the silver plan.
> 
> I guess that makes them more special than us.


Decidedly so. I knew they had special prices.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as you keep your clothes on.   Sorry if I offended, but I was thinking of that movie were the nude couple were rolling all over money on a bed.


WHAT?????

What kind of movies do you watch, Solo?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll celebrate with you IF the Dems lose the Senate.
> 
> I'm, however, with you in that I'm not too certain who will take the place of the losers presently in the Congress.
> 
> We will see, I guess.


I would hate to see the voters vote in a younger version of what is already in Congress. What a waste that would be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> What kind of movies do you watch, Solo?


Tee Hee, I'll never tell.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like it to be noted here even if Thumper does not agree :roll: :wink:
> 
> I really am the only sane one here.


Oooooo-KAY! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I forgot you post here Bon.
> 
> Sometimes, welcome to the insane and happy thread!


Hey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you. I think it's still that way, it's just that the "business model" that they began to apply to schools just doesn't work and has set up unreasonable and inappropriate goals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake, Strawberry Cheesecake and Apple Carmel.
> 
> Delish ....
> 
> PM me if you want me to send you some because you don't have them in your area.


That's so nice of you. I wouldn't think of asking you to do that, but I love the offer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> What kind of movies do you watch, Solo?


Yeah. (Psstt....what was the name of that movie?)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw this and thought I'd share. I am not referring to anyone on this thread, but I can think of a few people it helps me deal with.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I love the sentence I turned to bold font. You're correct. I bet $1,000 that the core Libs who post on these threads and constantly complain about "us" give less than $100 per family to charity yet receive entitlements, SNAP, disability, etc.,
> 
> I also bet many do NOTHING in service or in monetary gifts to charities. I bet further that they would be the first in line to receive disability payments, charitable gifts, WIC, and other services they do not need nor qualify for.
> 
> ...


The Left's motivating and driving force is hate.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A few years ago we had a chestnut tree fall onto our driveway. It was so laden with chestnuts it must have been too heavy to stay up. It made me feel quite sad as it was only the past 2 years we got chestnuts from it.
> How it missed the power lines when it fell is a mystery in itself.


Was is a horse chestnut or an American chestnut?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - I've never seen a chestnut tree. That is a shame you lost it.


Chestnut trees are at their most beautiful when in bloom. They remind of a Christmas tree with white candles on them. Very pretty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I read about this and couldn't bare to post it but I'm glad you did and it does need to be heard. This act is so beyond monsterous I have not yet let the visual soak into my mind. What the he!! is going on with the human race. They are lost.


Way beyond monstrous!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Look at that picture - blue sky, green grass, green leaves on the trees - makes me feel warm just looking at it. Summer will come. It looks like summer is beautiful there, Wendy.


I got that same feeling, Bonnie, when I saw Wendy's photo. It looks so warm and summery. Wish I were there right now! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Great post, Gali! Seems that dems have many of such voters. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, you have LOTS of charm!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. When we get beautiful weather here, it`s like my own piece of paradise.
> Here`s another pic of the fallen chestnut tree.


You live on a beautiful piece of land, Wendy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why, thank you madame. Except there is one Lib at least who will take exception as she thinks she is "Grace." Barf.
> 
> I don't even think most of the Libs can even knit!


I share that opinion with you KPG. I doubt if they know much about knitting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> The only reason they are here is to spread nastiness and crazy talk. They enjoy spreading this stuff and to argue with them is like arguing with the wall, or a tree. I don't enjoy the name calling and back and forth. At first I joined in and called them names mostly because I was called them first but it quickly became redundant and no fun. The last thread I posted on about Hobby Lobby, I just voiced my opinion and refused to be baited by them. I called no names and didn't lose it with them, I felt better and they tired of answering me because I wouldn't sink to their level again.
> My problem with them, besides calling names, is that they can't see what Obama is doing to the country. I did tell them, and sincerely meant, that I had hoped that the first black president would be a better man.
> I am glad to post here and know that my contributions will not be met with anger and insults.
> ...


Welcome to the friendliest thread on KP. You will feel right at home with us. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Voter Fraud went on in South Bend. A lady that worked for the voters board voted for her Aunt that was in a coma in a nursing home, she was bragging about it and is serving time now. That turned out to be a pricey obama vote.  Yes good luck to Jenkins in your state. I haven't been paying much attention in IN. It's just now starting to heat-up. I have been working with a group of like minded people on the County Commissioners race. We have 3 we would like to see lose their lofty seat they so corruptly hold on to. Commissioners meeting is in April and when they see the crowd at the meeting and what has been uncovered they will not look as relaxed in their highback chairs as they usually do. I hope they bring hankies to wipe the sweat from their brow.


More strength and power to you and your friends Gali, as you fight this corrupt element in your county. There is corruption all over this country, in the school boards, in the villages and towns, counties and state gov'ts. What is happening to our moral fibre?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Was is a horse chestnut or an American chestnut?


It was an American chestnut Jokim. My Mother in law planted it over 54 years ago when my hubby was born.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like it to be noted here even if Thumper does not agree :roll: :wink:
> 
> I really am the only sane one here.


I didn't disagree at all. I merely pointed out that it was a biased opinion. If _I_ were to say that you were the only sane one here, that would be unbiased.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I didn't disagree at all. I merely pointed out that it was a biased opinion. If _I_ were to say that you were the only sane one here, that would be unbiased.


Oh Thumper I am sorry so sorry I got it wrong.

But in my unbiase biase opinion I still am the only sane one here. :roll: :roll: :shock: ;-) ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was an American chestnut Jokim. My Mother in law planted it over 54 years ago when my hubby was born.


Oh that hurts. Sorry you lost it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that hurts. Sorry you lost it.


Thank you yarnie ♥
The large pine tree next to it in that pic is gone too. It was when Hurricane Sandy happened in October 2012. We lost power for 10 days, and our power company paid a tree company to take it down as it was so close to power lines, which I thought was a nice thing to do.
We still have the large snowball bush that my mother in law planted when my hubby was at grade school. I mentioned this snowball bush here last week when I said I wanted to get cuttings from it and have the snowball bush as a hedge all across the property. I can start them in a few weeks when the weather is warmer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you yarnie ♥
> The large pine tree next to it in that pic is gone too. It was when Hurricane Sandy happened in October 2012. We lost power for 10 days, and our power company paid a tree company to take it down as it was so close to power lines, which I thought was a nice thing to do.
> We still have the large snowball bush that my mother in law planted when my hubby was at grade school. I mentioned this snowball bush here last week when I said I wanted to get cuttings from it and have the snowball bush as a hedge all across the property. I can start them in a few weeks when the weather is warmer.


Oh that sounds nice something is still there that she planted. I would love to see it if you can take a picture of it sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what I mean about being sane.

I stop fighting 

my inner demons

We're on the

same side now


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds nice something is still there that she planted. I would love to see it if you can take a picture of it sometime.


Ask and you shall receive yarnie. Sorry the pic is dark, my flash didn`t work properly. I posted this pic a few years ago to show how the fall was so mild that my snowball bush was getting extra buds on it.
When the snowball bush is in full bloom this summer I`ll take pics of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Friends:

Russian tanks have been seen on the border of Ukraine. I remember my father saying the goal of communism was "to take over the world, by force if necessary." I looked for that quote and found this: (It's a list of 45 goals of the former Soviet Union - goals are not numbered but take a look at them. It's shocking to see how many have already happened in our country. Chilling.)

Please note also that these are from a book written in 1958! Before prayer was banned in school. But that is listed as a goal. Just skim if you like. Close your eyes and point - you'll see something that has already happened.

From the article:

"The Naked Communist is a 1958 book by an ex FBI agent, conservative United States author and faith-based political theorist Cleon Skousen.[1]

The author posits and seeks to describe a geopolitical strategy by which the MarxistLeninist Soviet Union was attempting to overcome and control all the governments of the world that were not members of the Communist bloc. At the time that the book was published, during the Cold War, fear of communism was common among people in non-communist nations.

The list of communist goals contained in the book was read into the Congressional Record by U.S. Congressman Albert S. Herlong, Jr. of Florida, on January 10, 1963.[2]

List of Communist goals[edit]

The following is the list of Communist goals contained in The Naked Communist:[2]

U.S. acceptance of coexistence as the only alternative to atomic war.
U.S. willingness to capitulate in preference to engaging in atomic war.
Develop the illusion that total disarmament by the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
Permit free trade between all nations regardless of Communist affiliation and regardless of whether or not items could be used for war.
Extension of long-term loans to Russia and Soviet satellites.
Provide American aid to all nations regardless of Communist domination.
Grant recognition of Red China. Admission of Red China to the U.N.
Set up East and West Germany as separate states in spite of Khrushchev's promise in 1955 to settle the German question by free elections under supervision of the U.N.
Prolong the conferences to ban atomic tests because the United States has agreed to suspend tests as long as negotiations are in progress.
Allow all Soviet satellites individual representation in the U.N.
Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
Resist any attempt to outlaw the Communist Party.
Do away with all loyalty oaths.
Continue giving Russia access to the U.S. Patent Office.
Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
Use technical decisions of the courts to weaken basic American institutions by claiming their activities violate civil rights.
Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
Gain control of all student newspapers.
Use student riots to foment public protests against programs or organizations which are under Communist attack.
Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policymaking positions.
Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
Continue discrediting American culture by degrading all forms of artistic expression. An American Communist cell was told to "eliminate all good sculpture from parks and buildings, substitute shapeless, awkward and meaningless forms."
Control art critics and directors of art museums.
Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV.
Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity which does not need a "religious crutch."
Eliminate prayer or any phase of religious expression in the schools on the ground that it violates the principle of "separation of church and state."
Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
Belittle all forms of American culture and discourage the teaching of American history on the ground that it was only a minor part of the "big picture." Give more emphasis to Russian history since the Communists took over.
Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the cultureeducation, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
Eliminate all laws or procedures which interfere with the operation of the Communist apparatus.
Eliminate the House Committee on Un-American Activities.
Discredit and eventually dismantle the FBI.
Infiltrate and gain control of more unions.
Infiltrate and gain control of big business.
Transfer some of the powers of arrest from the police to social agencies. Treat all behavioral problems as psychiatric disorders which no one but psychiatrists can understand or treat.
Dominate the psychiatric profession and use mental health laws as a means of gaining coercive control over those who oppose Communist goals.
Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity, masturbation and easy divorce.
Emphasize the need to raise children away from the negative influence of parents. Attribute prejudices, mental blocks and retarding of children to suppressive influence of parents.
Create the impression that violence and insurrection are legitimate aspects of the American tradition; that students and special-interest groups should rise up and use "united force" to solve economic, political or social problems.
Overthrow all colonial governments before native populations are ready for self-government.
Internationalize the Panama Canal.
Repeal the Connally reservation so the United States cannot prevent the World Court from seizing jurisdiction over domestic problems. Give the World Court jurisdiction over nations and individuals alike."
References[edit]

Jump up ^ Israelsen-Hartley, Sara (December 5, 2009). "BYU professors: Glenn Beck doesn't speak for all Mormons". Deseret News.
^ Jump up to: a b Forest Glen Durland (2003-03-24). "Communist Goals (1963)". Retrieved 2010-01-05.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This was so gross; I hope I never see a rat anywhere close to this size! Story is about a 16 inch (not counting the tail) rat found in Sweden -

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/27/the-cat-was-terrified-gigantic-40-cm-long-ratzilla-invades-familys-apartment-in-solna-sweden/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a brief description of Cleon Skousen, who wrote the book I quoted two posts above. It's just from wikipedia, and there's more in the article if anyone is interested.

Willard Cleon Skousen (January 20, 1913  January 9, 2006) was an American author, conservative American constitutionalist and faith-based political theorist.[1] He was also a prolific popularizer among Latter-day Saints (Mormons) (LDS) of their theology. A notable anti-communist and supporter of the John Birch Society,[2] Skousen's works involved a wide range of subjects including the Six-Day War, Mormon eschatology, New World Order conspiracies, and parenting.[3] His most popular works are The 5,000 Year Leap and The Naked Communist. A book by Skousen on end times prophecy, The Cleansing of America, was published by Valor Publishing Group in 2010, four years after his death.[4]


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I am not even half way done with front. I just wanted to learn the stitch before I got there. you are so kind to help me. Thank you


Who are you making it for?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too Bonnie. I'd like the hurdle stitch directions. WCK, I'd like the loner stitch directions too if you can share.


Sorry KC - it's not a pattern stitch; that was just a typo that should have read "longer" stitch. Yarnie's vest uses a twisted left and right leaning decrease that looks longer than usual. If you or anyone else is interested, let me know and I'll send you a link to the video.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw this and thought I'd share. I am not referring to anyone on this thread, but I can think of a few people it helps me deal with.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's very easy. I'm sorry, the picture doesn't copy. Here's how to see a picture:
> 
> Go to search and type in Hurdle. Select the first title Hurdle on the list. Scroll down to the fifth poster - StellasKnits - there's the picture!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Bonnie, you've just created a new stitch!! Please show us what it looks like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was so gross; I hope I never see a rat anywhere close to this size! Story is about a 16 inch (not counting the tail) rat found in Sweden -
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/27/the-cat-was-terrified-gigantic-40-cm-long-ratzilla-invades-familys-apartment-in-solna-sweden/


I love all your post but I can't bring myself to watch a rat. It would give me nightmares. We had a rat on the back porch last winter eating my bird seed. I never saw it but my son said it was huge. We tried to trap it but we got a bunny in the cage. We set out rat traps and got 2 birds. Can't poison because of the dogs. Thank goodness I didn't see it. Scared of roaches and rats. Snakes next. :|


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as you keep your clothes on.   Sorry if I offended, but I was thinking of that movie were the nude couple were rolling all over money on a bed.


 :shock:  definitely keep their clothes on! I missed that movie, maybe a good thing - or was it a comedy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So all Canadians pay for everyone's abortions, correct? Obviously, it is also legal to have a doctor to perform them in your clinics and hospitals as well. Thanks for clarifying for me, I did not know how it works in Canada.
> 
> In the USA of federal laws state that taxpayers monies cannot pay for abortions, however, $ are funneled to those who perform abortions. The largest benefactor = Planned Parenthood. That will never change. Those who support abortions will never tell the truth about the funding either.


Sadly, you are correct - abortions are paid for by Canadian tax payers


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive yarnie. Sorry the pic is dark, my flash didn`t work properly. I posted this pic a few years ago to show how the fall was so mild that my snowball bush was getting extra buds on it.
> When the snowball bush is in full bloom this summer I`ll take pics of it.


Can't wait to see it in bloom. How long does your snowball stay in bloom?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive yarnie. Sorry the pic is dark, my flash didn`t work properly. I posted this pic a few years ago to show how the fall was so mild that my snowball bush was getting extra buds on it.
> When the snowball bush is in full bloom this summer I`ll take pics of it.


Oh we bee what a treasure it looks so pretty. Hope you can get another one this summer. Have you ever thought to take pictures of it in ever season and framing them. That way you will always have it. Do you have some of the chestnut tree. We had a 100 year old apple tree in this village and they were to move the house where that tree was planted for Historical society. Friend and I took some of the apple seeds and planted them in hopes that we would get apple tree started from them. But they did not. I regret that the village did not think enough of the tree to try and save it. It was still health too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends:
> 
> Russian tanks have been seen on the border of Ukraine. I remember my father saying the goal of communism was "to take over the world, by force if necessary." I looked for that quote and found this: (It's a list of 45 goals of the former Soviet Union - goals are not numbered but take a look at them. It's shocking to see how many have already happened in our country. Chilling.)
> 
> ...


Well if does not give someone something to think about I guess they are meant to have it happen to them. Sure that the left would say oh that is not the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw this and thought I'd share. I am not referring to anyone on this thread, but I can think of a few people it helps me deal with.


Thanks KC - I can think of a few people that reminds me of too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I, for one, love having you post on this thread. :thumbup:


Me too! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> This was so gross; I hope I never see a rat anywhere close to this size! Story is about a 16 inch (not counting the tail) rat found in Sweden -
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/27/the-cat-was-terrified-gigantic-40-cm-long-ratzilla-invades-familys-apartment-in-solna-sweden/


Yuck and I do mean yuck. That thing is big enough to go in a stew pot, even that grosses me out. Wonder if they have one that size in the sewers of New York. There are some pretty big ones there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KC - I can think of a few people that reminds me of too.


me too and more then one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who are you making it for?


me in an aqua grey yarn. I am in a me mood.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Bonnie, you've just created a new stitch!! Please show us what it looks like.


Did I really? I liked it, but now I don't know if I made the first one correctly or not. I"ll have to look when I go to my daughter's house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if does not give someone something to think about I guess they are meant to have it happen to them. Sure that the left would say oh that is not the truth.


They might - but there sure are a lot of things on there that the left likes. Thanks for reading it, Yarnie. I know it's long - but I was shocked at what was on there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is what I mean about being sane.
> 
> I stop fighting
> 
> ...


and the result is ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and the result is ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Welcome we are all sane here some more then others. I am the sanest one though. Not to brag but really I have it all together, what together I can find. Sometime I lose it, but I always find it again. :roll:


Sane, funny and entertaining! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive yarnie. Sorry the pic is dark, my flash didn`t work properly. I posted this pic a few years ago to show how the fall was so mild that my snowball bush was getting extra buds on it.
> When the snowball bush is in full bloom this summer I`ll take pics of it.


I agree with the others Wendy - you live in a beautiful place. I bet that bush is gorgeous when in full bloom, look forward to seeing it then.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny...I didn`t even hear the chestnut tree fall. I got up in the morning, went to sit on my front porch swing and I noticed it seemed lighter than usual outside. I then saw the tree had fallen down.
> My friend across the street is an avid gardener. She got about 50 cuttings from the fallen tree, but she couldn`t get one to sprout.


You are lucky that the tree didn't fall on your home or another structure and do damage.
It must've been a rare tree, being an American Chestnut. They are disappearing from this country due to some disease or bugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends:
> 
> Russian tanks have been seen on the border of Ukraine. I remember my father saying the goal of communism was "to take over the world, by force if necessary." I looked for that quote and found this: (It's a list of 45 goals of the former Soviet Union - goals are not numbered but take a look at them. It's shocking to see how many have already happened in our country. Chilling.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie.  True communists have never made any secrets of their intention for world domination and yet so many people are gullible enough to believe that it doesn't apply to them until it's too late.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm hearing the same thing from doctors I talk to. As more and more is learned about fetal development they are realizing that they are human babies and not just blobs of tissue. That makes the reality of what is done to them more difficult for them to reconcile.


It has been documented that many women, who undergo abortions, suffer mental anguish and need counseling afterward. I wonder how many doctors also suffer psychologically as a result of performing abortions?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What can be better than rolling in yarn?


Very nice yarn!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's where we are now.
> 
> By the way, I'm just tagging along on all your posts. It's kinda fun - you do the work, WCK, and I say "me, too!"
> 
> I'm a follower today. Or a WCK groupie!! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I"m off to church. I HOPE my grandson is playing the drums for the school Mass. He's graduating from 8th grade and going to another school, so the sometimes the "new guy" is playing. He's good, too!
> 
> I'll be sure to say a prayer for all my KP friends. Love ya.


Drums during Mass? How does that sound with the organ? or is this a folk Mass with guitars?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love you Yarnie & it is OK to tell me not to post, but I had posted before I read your PM so I'm sorry lovely lady! No wet or dry noodle from me! Hugs
> 
> You are right about those people as they don't do crafts, have a normal life, but love to criticize others. They are very stupid as I know my wording is only about 5th grade reading but I have a physical reason & they don't. I'm lucky to be able to read or write at all thanks to speech therapy.


You post with love, wisdom and truth! That's all that matters, Janie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Our oldest went to public school. High school is the worst. We learned our lesson and sent the other two to private school. We sacrificed a lot and DH worked two jobs for 7 years. It has paid off in more ways than we ever imagined. Thank goodness the oldest has an IQ off the charts or it would have been much worse.
> 
> Well, I'm off for the next four days of quilting until I drop. I am really looking forward to this as I need the break. I'll get some pictures of the fun to share with you.


Go easy on your back, Thumper, when quilting. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love all your post but I can't bring myself to watch a rat. It would give me nightmares. We had a rat on the back porch last winter eating my bird seed. I never saw it but my son said it was huge. We tried to trap it but we got a bunny in the cage. We set out rat traps and got 2 birds. Can't poison because of the dogs. Thank goodness I didn't see it. Scared of roaches and rats. Snakes next. :|


I don't like rats either, the cats kill them and just leave them lying around. After we moved onto our Alberta acreage, the cats killed the strangest creature I'd ever seen and even DH, who was a farm boy, had never seen them before. We looked them up on the net and found out they were "pocket gophers" - related to moles.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You post with love, wisdom and truth! That's all that matters, Janie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


Thank you lovely lady as I have been bad-- posting on those Lefty site as they sure do have their head in the sand. What a bunch of nuts!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me in an aqua grey yarn. I am in a me mood.


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't like rats either, the cats kill them and just leave them lying around. After we moved onto our Alberta acreage, the cats killed the strangest creature I'd ever seen and even DH, who was a farm boy, had never seen them before. We looked them up on the net and found out they were "pocket gophers" - related to moles.


Oh those teeth and fingernails! YIIIIKKKES. You need a terrier. They love to dig for those kind of creatures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive yarnie. Sorry the pic is dark, my flash didn`t work properly. I posted this pic a few years ago to show how the fall was so mild that my snowball bush was getting extra buds on it.
> When the snowball bush is in full bloom this summer I`ll take pics of it.


Wendy, your ares is lovely & yes please post a PX of the snowball in bloom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It has been documented that many women, who undergo abortions, suffer mental anguish and need counseling afterward. I wonder how many doctors also suffer psychologically as a result of performing abortions?


I never thought about the doctors.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Mitch is a good man. I wish he had a mentally stable spouse to back his political dreams, he would make a fine president, but as you say it is the past for him and I wish him success in all he does. Mike has my respect also, he is a little green and yes ,yes ,yes ....I think it's a benefit for the taxpayers if a politician would start a business, sign pay checks for his or her employee's, listen to grievances, negotiate contracts, pay the bills of the company and stand before the voter and share his experiences when he runs for an office. It will take the best of the best to pull this Country back from the abyss, if it is at all possible. I despise that the resident of the white house has made this country weak and laughable.
> Dentist today and work at the office, talk later


Through the history of the Presidency, there have been many presidents whose wives did not like the public limelight that their position attracted. Many of the first ladies, esp. in the 19th cent., weren't the prominent personae that they have become since. Edith Wilson, Eleanor Roosevelt, Hillary and Michelle, all dems., were/are the most meddlesome of our presidential spouses. Whether they should participate in politics on the presidential level is debatable. They were not elected.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I never thought about the doctors.


I think that is why more doctors and nurses aren't doing them anymore.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's my take on teaching - all teaching, not just by teachers in school - wish I'd dated it. I wrote it about fifteen years ago. Apparently I had it all wrong.
> 
> "Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


Very well expressed, Bonnie. Teaching never stops.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. True communists have never made any secrets of their intention for world domination and yet so many people are gullible enough to believe that it doesn't apply to them until it's too late.


I was so surprised that this was written in 1958 - before many of these things were even considered possible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It has been documented that many women, who undergo abortions, suffer mental anguish and need counseling afterward. I wonder how many doctors also suffer psychologically as a result of performing abortions?


Good point. About twenty years ago I asked my ob-gyn (I sure liked him - now retired) if he did abortions. He said he had but wasn't going to do them any more. I sure hope he didn't. How do they do that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Drums during Mass? How does that sound with the organ? or is this a folk Mass with guitars?


This is a band with the students playing. It's a Catholic school. He's in 8th grade. He didn't play today, but the boy who did sounded fine. Where I sat, I could see both my grandson and granddaughter. It was so nice, just watching them every now and then. Made me happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that is why more doctors and nurses aren't doing them anymore.


I know my son is not looking forward to that part of nursing school. He loves babies. He is a Mr. Mom. I hope he talks to someone else besides me. I won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a band with the students playing. It's a Catholic school. He's in 8th grade. He didn't play today, but the boy who did sounded fine. Where I sat, I could see both my grandson and granddaughter. It was so nice, just watching them every now and then. Made me happy.


I know they were happy to see you even if you didn't get to see your gs play the drums.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very well expressed, Bonnie. Teaching never stops.


I agree - and we don't know where it will lead some day. But we keep doing it - for the ones who come after us.

(That is, as long as the standardized test score stay high!) :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon you just made me think of something that happened when we ate at our gs's school. She was in kindergarten at the time. When it was time to tell her good-by she started crying for us. A little black girl came up to her and consoled her. I can just see them patting each other on the shoulders with their arms around each other. So sweet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't wait to see it in bloom. How long does your snowball stay in bloom?


About 3 weeks to a month bumpy. From about July til August I believe.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you lovely lady as I have been bad-- posting on those Lefty site as they sure do have their head in the sand. What a bunch of nuts!


I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


I think there are more people seeing it besides us. They scare everyone one off when they get on a topic. Something is not right with them for sure.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think there are more people seeing it besides us. They scare everyone one off when they get on a topic. Something is not right with them for sure.


They are not normal. That's for sure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a band with the students playing. It's a Catholic school. He's in 8th grade. He didn't play today, but the boy who did sounded fine. Where I sat, I could see both my grandson and granddaughter. It was so nice, just watching them every now and then. Made me happy.


It made your heart glad to be there and hear them play. I know that feeling. I just can't get beyond the 'drum in Church' thing. I'm familiar with school Masses and we've used piccolos and violins during some of the Masses. Trying to think of any hymns that would have a drum-type beat. Maybe a spiritual?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think there are more people seeing it besides us. They scare everyone one off when they get on a topic. Something is not right with them for sure.


They are strident communists. When one accepts that fact, their behavior is easy to understand. They're like pre-programmed robots with one goal in mind: spreading their hateful ideology. One cannot reason with robots.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They are not normal. That's for sure.


Read this. Someone has driven BlessINMO off KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248666-2.html They hacked her computer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


No not our beloved janet it can't be she is so full of facts. Just today she posted that the money the USA borrowed from China amounted to 10%. The fact were from a non government site and from the year 2012. I produce that facts after she told SQM she was wrong about this government owing more to China then other countries so me being being went into the goverment site and post what the debt was and who we borrowed the most from for 2014.Plus I also put the pie on what money is being spent on. Health care leads that pie by the way, and it is not inforce yet.
Guess what she told me I should go to a senior center and learn how to use the internet. Why because I ask the women who posted that more republican business left the US, then Dems. The women never got back to me but posted something else that had nothing to do with what I ask. Why do I beat myself over the head because I keep going there.
But everytime I go there Janet shows me how very wise she really is .

Tamer is an unsocialize person who thinks the world needs to hear her every word. The trouble with that is Her every word is criticizing the whole world but mostly the USA. I do not think this women would be happy in any country. Infact I don't think she is even happy with anything in her life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DD1 worked at Eli Lilly when Daniels was a Sr. Exec there. She says that he was highly respected. You have the divorce situation backwards, Janey. His wife took off for CA with someone else and left him with 4 girls ages 8-14. Wife's new relationship didn't work out and she divorced the new guy and returned. Everyone in management knew something happened, but Mitch didn't share details. He didn't hide the divorce, but only shared with a few male friends (who blabbed). Wife has mental issues I understand and some physical problems too. He took her back for the girls. Cheri Daniels has effectively ruined his future political chances. She is not the injured party, and she's the one who refused to live with him in the Governor's mansion because she doesn't like public life. Who would with her baggage?


Thanks for setting the facts straight, but she was on TV where she said she divorced him, but never mentioned it was her fault. She is not with him on Lafayette where the university is located. There are always 2 sides to a divorce.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Read this. Someone has driven BlessINMO off KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248666-2.html They hacked her computer.


It will get to where some hacker will get us banned for what they say. Crazy.

I'm nearly out of power so must go to bed. Sweet dreams everyone, hugs, Jane


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for setting the facts straight, but she was on TV where she said she divorced him, but never mentioned it was her fault. She is not with him on Lafayette where the university is located. There are always 2 sides to a divorce.


I think he was a workaholic before their divorce, but he is a do-er. She's just a nutty gal. I think when they got back together it wasn't love. He did it for his girls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They are strident communists. When one accepts that fact, their behavior is easy to understand. They're like pre-programmed robots with one goal in mind: spreading their hateful ideology. One cannot reason with robots.


Never thought of it that way, good thought. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


Tamarque fancies herself the expert on everything that counts. I came across her on a topic last year and she is one of the true indoctrinated so it isn't possible to have a discussion with her. Her views on Israel are right over the top too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They are strident communists. When one accepts that fact, their behavior is easy to understand. They're like pre-programmed robots with one goal in mind: spreading their hateful ideology. One cannot reason with robots.


You've got that right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not our beloved janet it can't be she is so full of facts. Just today she posted that the money the USA borrowed from China amounted to 10%. The fact were from a non government site and from the year 2012. I produce that facts after she told SQM she was wrong about this government owing more to China then other countries so me being being went into the goverment site and post what the debt was and who we borrowed the most from for 2014.Plus I also put the pie on what money is being spent on. Health care leads that pie by the way, and it is not inforce yet.
> Guess what she told me I should go to a senior center and learn how to use the internet. Why because I ask the women who posted that more republican business left the US, then Dems. The women never got back to me but posted something else that had nothing to do with what I ask. Why do I beat myself over the head because I keep going there.
> But everytime I go there Janet shows me how very wise she really is .
> 
> Tamer is an unsocialize person who thinks the world needs to hear her every word. The trouble with that is Her every word is criticizing the whole world but mostly the USA. I do not think this women would be happy in any country. Infact I don't think she is even happy with anything in her life.


 :XD: Yarnie - what are you doing confusing them with the facts??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you just made me think of something that happened when we ate at our gs's school. She was in kindergarten at the time. When it was time to tell her good-by she started crying for us. A little black girl came up to her and consoled her. I can just see them patting each other on the shoulders with their arms around each other. So sweet.


Oh, precious. Does your heart good, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they were happy to see you even if you didn't get to see your gs play the drums.


They were with their classes, and I'm not sure they even knew I was there. My grandson might have seen me going up to Communion. I'll ask them tonight - they're coming for a sleep-over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


Should I post my "communist manifesto" over there - the one with the 45 goals of communism?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It made your heart glad to be there and hear them play. I know that feeling. I just can't get beyond the 'drum in Church' thing. I'm familiar with school Masses and we've used piccolos and violins during some of the Masses. Trying to think of any hymns that would have a drum-type beat. Maybe a spiritual?


The drum is actually played behind a glass partition so it's not so loud. They are playing some traditional hymns, nothing raucous. A couple have a strong beat, but this is for elementary and middle school kids. They have a Mass for the school every Thursday. They instruments are guitar (principal even plays), piano, drums. They also have a choir of kids - beautiful singing. It's very reverent, occasionally a stirring song. Stirring but totally faithful. Not rock or folk music. My gs also plays rock, and that's one reason I love it that he's playing the religious music. Also, I'm glad he's doing something to serve the church.

Next year will be different - the high school doesn't have a band for the Mass.

We have a big music program. At one service they have the traditional music with flute, even a trumpet at Christmas. Beautiful.

Thinking about it again - sometimes the drum or soft cymbal is also used for emphasis. He even plays during the traditional prayers that are in every Mass. Just think of drums in the symphony orchestra - drums are in classical music - just in a different way. Hard to explain - sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Read this. Someone has driven BlessINMO off KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248666-2.html They hacked her computer.


Someone said it was Vocallisa - she's been here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Should I post my "communist manifesto" over there - the one with the 45 goals of communism?


That would be fun. But, that would mean that I would have to Watch the thread again. Let me know if you do. I'll check out the reaction. I told them that Putin was acting in the same way Hitler did, and I do see parallels. Evidently, Putin has a new physical fitness youth program. Doesn't that sound like what Hitler did?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone said it was Vocallisa - she's been here.


Does anyone think VocalLisa could be Ingreid or Bratty Patty?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It has been documented that many women, who undergo abortions, suffer mental anguish and need counseling afterward. I wonder how many doctors also suffer psychologically as a result of performing abortions?


Only those with a conscience.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone think VocalLisa could be Ingreid or Bratty Patty?


Do I think she might be BrattyPatty, absolutely. Ingreid, no. She lacks the intelligence (not to be confused with the paired lack of morals which Vocal/Bratty also has) and haughtiness Ingreid possesses. Bratty is just that...a brat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That would be fun. But, that would mean that I would have to Watch the thread again. Let me know if you do. I'll check out the reaction. I told them that Putin was acting in the same way Hitler did, and I do see parallels. Evidently, Putin has a new physical fitness youth program. Doesn't that sound like what Hitler did?


I posted it - page 5 of "Why should Russia leave."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That would be fun. But, that would mean that I would have to Watch the thread again. Let me know if you do. I'll check out the reaction. I told them that Putin was acting in the same way Hitler did, and I do see parallels. Evidently, Putin has a new physical fitness youth program. Doesn't that sound like what Hitler did?


I agree with you KC, most of what Putin is doing sounds a lot like Hitler's early days. I only had a couple of minutes, but did reply to the Canada/Quebec analogy - will have to read more tonight.

Bonnie - it will be interesting to see the response to your post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:



> Does anyone think VocalLisa could be Ingreid or Bratty Patty?


I don't think so - they all tend to be obnoxious, but Ingried's vocabulary and writing style doesn't fit and Bratty is crude enough for the language but isn't usually that long-winded and descriptive. If she is a dual personality, I lean towards KPG's belief that she's Cheeky.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Tamarque fancies herself the expert on everything that counts. I came across her on a topic last year and she is one of the true indoctrinated so it isn't possible to have a discussion with her. Her views on Israel are right over the top too.


That is so true. One post she was on she was telling everyone who posted on their what they should take for their health found it very upsetting as one lady was a diabetic and should not be taking any thing with out Dr.s orders, she was not the only one. Final a person who was a nurse got on site and told her that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think so - they all tend to be obnoxious, but Ingried's vocabulary and writing style doesn't fit and Bratty is crude enough for the language but isn't usually that long-winded and descriptive. If she is a dual personality, I lean towards KPG's belief that she's Cheeky.


I agree. It is one if those with multiple personalities.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. It is one if those with multiple personalities.


I remember a Susan2000. Igried or igreid what every it is could only speak a few words. I always pictured her posting from a funeral home and I don't mean as an employee more like a last stop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do I think she might be BrattyPatty, absolutely. Ingreid, no. She lacks the intelligence (not to be confused with the paired lack of morals which Vocal/Bratty also has) and haughtiness Ingreid possesses. Bratty is just that...a brat.


I do not think she is Ingried as some have said she is Cheeky/Conn/Lily and can see Lily in the way she post. She admitted it to in away when KPG confronted her on War on Women.
Bratty admited her new name a while back but can't remember now who she is now.
It is such a childess game they all play when they claim to be such smart women.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I posted it - page 5 of "Why should Russia leave."


Good for you Bon. It was sure an eye opener for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They are strident communists. When one accepts that fact, their behavior is easy to understand. They're like pre-programmed robots with one goal in mind: spreading their hateful ideology. One cannot reason with robots.


Agree. They are also robots with many heads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you KC, most of what Putin is doing sounds a lot like Hitler's early days. I only had a couple of minutes, but did reply to the Canada/Quebec analogy - will have to read more tonight.
> 
> Bonnie - it will be interesting to see the response to your post.


me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The drum is actually played behind a glass partition so it's not so loud. They are playing some traditional hymns, nothing raucous. A couple have a strong beat, but this is for elementary and middle school kids. They have a Mass for the school every Thursday. They instruments are guitar (principal even plays), piano, drums. They also have a choir of kids - beautiful singing. It's very reverent, occasionally a stirring song. Stirring but totally faithful. Not rock or folk music. My gs also plays rock, and that's one reason I love it that he's playing the religious music. Also, I'm glad he's doing something to serve the church.
> 
> Next year will be different - the high school doesn't have a band for the Mass.
> 
> ...


Ah that sounds wonderful,and I see in you a very proud grandma.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Tamarque fancies herself the expert on everything that counts. I came across her on a topic last year and she is one of the true indoctrinated so it isn't possible to have a discussion with her. Her views on Israel are right over the top too.


She parrots " Democracy Now" and "Al jazeera." About a year ago I hit an extra number on my remote while channel surfing and landed on "Democracy Now," It had a panel ( from other countries) of experts ( I have used that word way to loosely) talking about how United States pollution makes it harder for other countries to overcome natural disasters, it was the UN and Agenda 21 brainwashing segment. I agree with her about our Liberties being taken away, on that she is so right. I agree her views are over the top on Israel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Tamarque fancies herself the expert on everything that counts. I came across her on a topic last year and she is one of the true indoctrinated so it isn't possible to have a discussion with her. Her views on Israel are right over the top too.


Maybe she is a liberal college professor. I agree on her views on Israel are bizarre .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe she is a liberal college professor. I agree on her views on Israel are bizarre .


I don't think she's that educated. She just reads the liberal blogs and copies stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


Poor sis - not fun. BUT - she's going to be all right so it's worth it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


I'm white also.

Thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

How about that Harry Reed aka Harry Weed aka Dingy Harry.HE bought $16,000 worth of jewelry, from his GD, for gifts, with Campaign Monies. my my my Dirty Harry.
He calls all of the people that lost their Health Ins because of Obamacare Liars and now says he didn't. Dirty Harry is a Liar guilty Theft.
I just decribed the Left.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock:  definitely keep their clothes on! I missed that movie, maybe a good thing - or was it a comedy?


It is a really bad comedy. Not worth bothering with, other than that one scene.

I was thinking more along the lines of when kids fake sneeze over a piece of cake they want so no one else will eat it. I was thinking that our yarn volunteers would roll over the yarn naked so no one else would want it. :lol: :lol: I'm bad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone think VocalLisa could be Ingreid or Bratty Patty?


Vocal Lisa has 3 other personalties: Cheeky Blighter, Lily and Conan. Conan was the one that started the Progressive Woman's Forum that imploded because she had a meltdown. Bratty Patty is also Northwoods Gal. I think Ingreid and Huckleberry are the same personalities.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


Bring her some baby wipes. They are great for a quick "bath". I use them all the time when camping. If you think she need something with extra strength, I saw advertised last night an item similar to wipes, but for the just done athlete that doesn't have time to shower. Apparently, just wiping yourself down with these wipes removes all odors from your workout and you can be around others in a social setting. :XD: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For anyone making more than one account just to fight must have serious mental issues.
I wonder if they`re covered under ObamaCareLess?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


I am yellow, mellow yellow to be precise. (It told me so.)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a quick gardening tip to my KP friends. Any politician coming to the door asking you to put up political signs in your yard, accept them gladly - the metal wires are wonderful to use for growing peas or tomatoes - and cheaper than wooden stakes at the garden centers.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Just a quick gardening tip to my KP friends. Any politician coming to the door asking you to put up political signs in your yard, accept them gladly - the metal wires are wonderful to use for growing peas or tomatoes - and cheaper than wooden stakes at the garden centers.


Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


LOL gali I almost coughed up a lung laughing!!!
Dem signs also works for cat litter linings.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


aw, come on CB at lest give him some credit, he did try. Maybe he thought that was where a pony tail was suppose to be. give him a at-a-boy for trying, some nen wouldn't even do that.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I am yellow, mellow yellow to be precise. (It told me so.)


got white as my color


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm white also.
> 
> Thanks


I'm yellow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Vocal Lisa has 3 other personalties: Cheeky Blighter, Lily and Conan. Conan was the one that started the Progressive Woman's Forum that imploded because she had a meltdown. Bratty Patty is also Northwoods Gal. I think Ingreid and Huckleberry are the same personalities.


Oh, no - Conan jumped all over me for one of my first posts. I do not interact with her or any of her aliases. Glad to know who Vocal Lisa really is.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m white too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am yellow, mellow yellow to be precise. (It told me so.)


So am I. We'll chill together, Solo. (haha)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


You are so patriotic, Gali!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I really love Ted Cruz
http://washingtonexaminer.com/ted-cruzs-dynamic-new-yes-we-can-video-will-make-you-ready-for-2014/article/2546444


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is for all you sweet folks who live in the frozen reaches of the country. It's best if you've seen the movie "Frozen." (I've seen it three times and might watch it again tonight.)

This is so funny!

http://www.scarymommy.com/another-frozen-parody-but-its-not-let-it-go-and-you-really-need-to-watch-it/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm white also.
> 
> Thanks


I am blue


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The drum is actually played behind a glass partition so it's not so loud. They are playing some traditional hymns, nothing raucous. A couple have a strong beat, but this is for elementary and middle school kids. They have a Mass for the school every Thursday. They instruments are guitar (principal even plays), piano, drums. They also have a choir of kids - beautiful singing. It's very reverent, occasionally a stirring song. Stirring but totally faithful. Not rock or folk music. My gs also plays rock, and that's one reason I love it that he's playing the religious music. Also, I'm glad he's doing something to serve the church.
> 
> Next year will be different - the high school doesn't have a band for the Mass.
> 
> ...


Our school has Mass every Wed. 
Yes, when I thought about what you said how the drum/cymbals are used, more of a background sound, then I began to see that it is possible to use it during Mass and still have the reverence toward God. Must be a beautiful sound. I love to attend Masses when the students are present. They are well behaved and so innocently reverent.
When they go to high school it's a passing of an era, isn't it? What I absolutely loved was my former students returning for a visit to tell me how much they missed that special nurturing environment of grade school. High school is very different from K-8. 
:-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


I don't post much here....BUT.....gotta tell ya'....this is funny! And a darn good idea!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you just made me think of something that happened when we ate at our gs's school. She was in kindergarten at the time. When it was time to tell her good-by she started crying for us. A little black girl came up to her and consoled her. I can just see them patting each other on the shoulders with their arms around each other. So sweet.


How touching. Such a thoughtful little girl to understand how your granddaughter felt. Melts my heart.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Should I post my "communist manifesto" over there - the one with the 45 goals of communism?


They would take it the wrong way and cheer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no - Conan jumped all over me for one of my first posts. I do not interact with her or any of her aliases. Glad to know who Vocal Lisa really is.


I think we should call her by her other names on a thread. Like:

"Well, VocalLisa, no, I mean Cheeky Blighter, you are nuts. Or are you using your alter ego, Conan, today? Maybe you are . . ."

Then later, say, "You know ladies VocalLisa is a new identity for Cheeky. She just keeps pissing everyone off and has to create new aliases. Unfortunately, the drivel is the same, although the anger grows with each new identity."

That should make her totally lose her mind.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> They would take it the wrong way and cheer.


They had no problem with it, of course. They have lost their audience though. Now it is just Janet and Tamarque bloviating.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sadly, you are correct - abortions are paid for by Canadian tax payers


Thanks for the info. Sad, I agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Drums during Mass? How does that sound with the organ? or is this a folk Mass with guitars?


My church has a full orchestra. In fact, in the past 30 or so years, attending several churches, I'm not sure I've been to a regular service without percussion instruments. Special times we may have percussions instrumentation only, or just the guitar for one song, or only violin or flute, etc., but the service usually has the drums at a minimum.

We have different types of music in different services, so everyone finds their place.

I'm not a Catholic so that could be the reason.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I confess that I have been posting on Why Should Russia Leave today, but I unwatched when Janet Cooke and some really whacked out communist , Tamarique got going together. They are really nuts.


I read your comments on that thread today, KC. I'm always impressed with your knowledge and your ability to state your ideas so well.

I posted yesterday on the Hobby Lobby thread and what a firestorm over there! I was repeatedly challenged by, wait for it, a Lib, that I've never communicated with before. Her game was the same as the core Libs we all know and love so well.

I've hardly been posting anywhere except here for weeks, and I now remember why!

We are the brains and the doers, they are the fools and entitled to be the moochers.



(P.S. ignore my present avatar; it is specific for someone.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think there are more people seeing it besides us. They scare everyone one off when they get on a topic. Something is not right with them for sure.


I agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> They are strident communists. When one accepts that fact, their behavior is easy to understand. They're like pre-programmed robots with one goal in mind: spreading their hateful ideology. One cannot reason with robots.


You are correct. They call out for us to post, we do, they insult and fight us and tell us to go away or ignore them. Then repeat.

Ridiculous. They read our posts no matter where we are and believe we hang on to and read their every word.

I don't. I don't have time for reading everything they post. If I did I'd have to be on KP 20/7 like the core Libs are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No not our beloved janet it can't be she is so full of facts. Just today she posted that the money the USA borrowed from China amounted to 10%. The fact were from a non government site and from the year 2012. I produce that facts after she told SQM she was wrong about this government owing more to China then other countries so me being being went into the goverment site and post what the debt was and who we borrowed the most from for 2014.Plus I also put the pie on what money is being spent on. Health care leads that pie by the way, and it is not inforce yet.
> Guess what she told me I should go to a senior center and learn how to use the internet. Why because I ask the women who posted that more republican business left the US, then Dems. The women never got back to me but posted something else that had nothing to do with what I ask. Why do I beat myself over the head because I keep going there.
> But everytime I go there Janet shows me how very wise she really is .
> 
> Tamer is an unsocialize person who thinks the world needs to hear her every word. The trouble with that is Her every word is criticizing the whole world but mostly the USA. I do not think this women would be happy in any country. Infact I don't think she is even happy with anything in her life.


I learned something from Janet today, though. Do you know that when I'm not on KP, I use my time to clean the rims of toilets in commercial endeavors I presumably own?

Really? I guess I better get those toilets and real estate listed on my tax returns. :-D

Oh, yes, I forget, from my newbie encounter: I'm deranged!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Tamarque fancies herself the expert on everything that counts. I came across her on a topic last year and she is one of the true indoctrinated so it isn't possible to have a discussion with her. Her views on Israel are right over the top too.


I cannot bear to even read one of her posts. They are always so long, so full of propaganda, lies and boring.

I read a couple of opening sentences last night, recognized the same BS and ignored anything after that.

I do know she hates the USA.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The drum is actually played behind a glass partition so it's not so loud. They are playing some traditional hymns, nothing raucous. A couple have a strong beat, but this is for elementary and middle school kids. They have a Mass for the school every Thursday. They instruments are guitar (principal even plays), piano, drums. They also have a choir of kids - beautiful singing. It's very reverent, occasionally a stirring song. Stirring but totally faithful. Not rock or folk music. My gs also plays rock, and that's one reason I love it that he's playing the religious music. Also, I'm glad he's doing something to serve the church.
> 
> Next year will be different - the high school doesn't have a band for the Mass.
> 
> ...


You explained it perfectly for me. I love everything about what you have offered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone said it was Vocallisa - she's been here.


Vocal Lisa is the same person as Cheeky Blighter (and others).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone think VocalLisa could be Ingreid or Bratty Patty?


No. I can tell you exactly who she is in real life and all her different identities.

PM if you want the details.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Do I think she might be BrattyPatty, absolutely. Ingreid, no. She lacks the intelligence (not to be confused with the paired lack of morals which Vocal/Bratty also has) and haughtiness Ingreid possesses. Bratty is just that...a brat.


Ingried = Huckleberry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think so - they all tend to be obnoxious, but Ingried's vocabulary and writing style doesn't fit and Bratty is crude enough for the language but isn't usually that long-winded and descriptive. If she is a dual personality, I lean towards KPG's belief that she's Cheeky.


I know for a fact who is who.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That would be fun. But, that would mean that I would have to Watch the thread again. Let me know if you do. I'll check out the reaction. I told them that Putin was acting in the same way Hitler did, and I do see parallels. Evidently, Putin has a new physical fitness youth program. Doesn't that sound like what Hitler did?


'Hitler Jugend'?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I remember a Susan2000. Igried or igreid what every it is could only speak a few words. I always pictured her posting from a funeral home and I don't mean as an employee more like a last stop.


 :XD: Too funny! Ingried became Huckleberry.

However, Ingried told us she buried her husband in Europe, and then later "up he came." So, Ingried went away and now posts as Huckleberry.

Bunch of loons - but I like your story better.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you KC, most of what Putin is doing sounds a lot like Hitler's early days. I only had a couple of minutes, but did reply to the Canada/Quebec analogy - will have to read more tonight.
> 
> Bonnie - it will be interesting to see the response to your post.


Hitler grabbed lands under the same pretext: protect the ethnic Germans in those areas. He did this in the second half of the 30's decade until he invaded Poland in 1939.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not think she is Ingried as some have said she is Cheeky/Conn/Lily and can see Lily in the way she post. She admitted it to in away when KPG confronted her on War on Women.
> Bratty admited her new name a while back but can't remember now who she is now.
> It is such a childess game they all play when they claim to be such smart women.


Bratty Patty = Northwoods Gal according to CB.

Probably a sister or relative of Vocal/Cheeks/Lily/ConanO'K


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think so - they all tend to be obnoxious, but Ingried's vocabulary and writing style doesn't fit and Bratty is crude enough for the language but isn't usually that long-winded and descriptive. If she is a dual personality, I lean towards KPG's belief that she's Cheeky.


Ing/Huck is German, a naturalized citizen with a limited vocab and command of the English language.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Agree. They are also robots with many heads.


with faulty wiring


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


I'm so happy she is doing better. You take so good care of everyone around you, including dogs. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm white also.
> 
> Thanks


What is wrong with me. I'm always different from my FFs.

I'm pink!

Pink:

Your motto is Go, Go, Go! But you also know how to relax and recharge your batteries for the next big thing. You like to work hard, play hard, and nap hard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Vocal Lisa has 3 other personalties: Cheeky Blighter, Lily and Conan. Conan was the one that started the Progressive Woman's Forum that imploded because she had a meltdown. Bratty Patty is also Northwoods Gal. I think Ingreid and Huckleberry are the same personalities.


Vocal/Cheeks/Lily/Conan = Madame La Farge also.

Probably others that I don't know yet either.

What an attention hog.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Just a quick gardening tip to my KP friends. Any politician coming to the door asking you to put up political signs in your yard, accept them gladly - the metal wires are wonderful to use for growing peas or tomatoes - and cheaper than wooden stakes at the garden centers.


 :XD: love it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think we should call her by her other names on a thread. Like:
> 
> "Well, VocalLisa, no, I mean Cheeky Blighter, you are nuts. Or are you using your alter ego, Conan, today? Maybe you are . . ."
> 
> ...


I've already done same. I call her Madame Vocal J. Blighter

Her real life name is Jody, hence the "J."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think she's that educated. She just reads the liberal blogs and copies stuff.


I was being sarcastic .  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just a quick gardening tip to my KP friends. Any politician coming to the door asking you to put up political signs in your yard, accept them gladly - the metal wires are wonderful to use for growing peas or tomatoes - and cheaper than wooden stakes at the garden centers.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> aw, come on CB at lest give him some credit, he did try. Maybe he thought that was where a pony tail was suppose to be. give him a at-a-boy for trying, some nen wouldn't even do that.


I wasn't the one not giving him credit. It was my sister. lol. One year we had a bad ice storm. We had no power for 2 weeks. My hair was in a pony tail but didn't comb it. I asked my dh to brush it. He paused and told me he needed instructions. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My church has a full orchestra. In fact, in the past 30 or so years, attending several churches, I'm not sure I've been to a regular service without percussion instruments. Special times we may have percussions instrumentation only, or just the guitar for one song, or only violin or flute, etc., but the service usually has the drums at a minimum.
> 
> We have different types of music in different services, so everyone finds their place.
> 
> I'm not a Catholic so that could be the reason.


We have it all but our violinist moved away. My daughter used to play the violin at our other church. It was a full orchestra with a baby grand piano. We are very much into Praise and Worship.  We also have a lot of drama's.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot bear to even read one of her posts. They are always so long, so full of propaganda, lies and boring.
> 
> I read a couple of opening sentences last night, recognized the same BS and ignored anything after that.
> 
> I do know she hates the USA.


Yes, but I asked her to name a better place. No answer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have it all but our violinist moved away. My daughter used to play the violin at our other church. It was a full orchestra with a baby grand piano. We are very much into Praise and Worship.


My church is as well.

We have about 65 adults in the main choir, about 35 musicians and usually 55 in the children's choir.

It is a very large, musical and blessed church congregation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, but I asked her to name a better place. No answer.


She has none. She can only parrot what she has been told. Obviously, she hasn't been fed that answer yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with me. I'm always different from my FFs.
> 
> I'm pink!
> 
> ...


I use to be pink but have faded away to white.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to be pink but have faded away to white.


Now, how do you know that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've become very worried that Putin is moving 100,000 troops into areas he is interested in taking.

I'm more concerned with the feckless leader we have doing and saying nothing.

America is the only one to lead to suppress Putin in his maneuvers, and our President ignores his job as usual.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The wicked wind bags of the north, are just that. wind is coming out of their mouths, and other places. They have nothing to say worth repeating except to themselves they sure do repeat themseleve's alot. I notice too that they say the same thing over and over and over again. Of course they miss you they can't find anyone else to get the aow out of there bodies. Your right they do go over board about how they are glad when you are gone. But then they turn on each other. 
Always thought Huckstir was Ingreed. But think she may have a new name now. 

when confronted with facts they lack the intelligents they claim to have either start the name business or go off on you. Love How yesterday I was told by no brain Oh I meant no name to go to senior center to learn how to use computer. This from no brain who can not even post facts other then a 2 year post, and not facts either.

O.k. I let the sicko's have their fun. People out there are catching on to them no matter what new name they come up with. Seen it more then once on other sites now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am yellow they call me mellow yellow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The wicked wind bags of the north, are just that. wind is coming out of their mouths, and other places. They have nothing to say worth repeating except to themselves they sure do repeat themseleve's alot. I notice too that they say the same thing over and over and over again. Of course they miss you they can't find anyone else to get the aow out of there bodies. Your right they do go over board about how they are glad when you are gone. But then they turn on each other.
> Always thought Huckstir was Ingreed. But think she may have a new name now.
> 
> when confronted with facts they lack the intelligents they claim to have either start the name business or go off on you. Love How yesterday I was told by no brain Oh I meant no name to go to senior center to learn how to use computer. This from no brain who can not even post facts other then a 2 year post, and not facts either.
> ...


I know, Yarnie. They pick a punching bag and go after a sole person like a pack of wolves. I don't mind them piling up on me, I know I'm a favorite of them, but I don't pay them any heed. I'd rather they bully me than many of the KPers who take it to heart and leave KP because of what the angry and envious bullies do intentionally to hurt others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Gili you wipe me out with the sign pooting and sending.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You are not going to believe this I sure didn't.

Want out into back yard and saw something green I quick ran

over to see what it was. It was yes my weed garden they

made it through the winter. I was so afraid that they

would not as the winter was so bad. But guess what else 

they have spread all over the lawn and ect. I am so excited

to see them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are not going to believe this I sure didn't.
> 
> Want out into back yard and saw something green I quick ran
> 
> ...


You are funny. How are you chickens and the bunny?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, Yarnie. They pick a punching bag and go after a sole person like a pack of wolves. I don't mind them piling up on me, I know I'm a favorite of them, but I don't pay them any heed. I'd rather they bully me than many of the KPers who take it to heart and leave KP because of what the angry and envious bullies do intentionally to hurt others.


I do not appreicate when they jump on you like a bunch of wild boars out on a hunt. You do know what a wild boar is I am sure. It seems to fit though


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not appreicate when they jump on you like a bunch of wild boars out on a hunt. You do know what a wild boar is I am sure. It seems to fit though


Yes, I do. U G L Y and vicious!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, I do. U G L Y and vicious!


That is why I started calling VL Ugly Lisa. It seemed to fit her better. She said have you seen my avatar? I said looks are but an accident of birth but true beauty is on the inside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That is why I started calling VL Ugly Lisa. It seemed to fit her better. She said have you seen my avatar? I said looks are but an accident of birth but true beauty is on the inside.


Good one lady. She is a very strange women that one.

how are you doing? Glad to see you.

do you knit? what are you knitting?

How is the weather by you? I hope better then what is happening up here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought Gutfelds book today Not Cool.

Want to start reading it tonight.

Hubby off to fix RV tomorrow so will have a day to myself, so after the clean up pick up vaccum up. Will put my legs up and read.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one lady. She is a very strange women that one.
> 
> how are you doing? Glad to see you.
> 
> ...


Hi there! I knit and crochet, basket weave, stained glass and recently bought a knitting machine.
Here in NE it will be warm for the next few days and the worst of the weather will be the wind. I used to live in Madison WI! From about 1994 to 1999. Then we moved to Omaha. I am from NE though so being back in Ne is nice after having lived all over when y late hubby was in the Army.
I am glad to be where people are nice, fun and inviting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That is why I started calling VL Ugly Lisa. It seemed to fit her better. She said have you seen my avatar? I said looks are but an accident of birth but true beauty is on the inside.


 :thumbup: She probably didn't understand what you told her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just have to tell you about cover and back of Gutfeld's book

Not Cool
The hipster elite and their war on you

Now on back

Why do media hacks, movie stars, leftwing redistributionists and intolerant acadmics demonize the decent?

Gutfeld exposes the trash who traffic in pretension, envy, and hate. They are the self-designated cool-the culture of phonies who fawn over America's decline while saluting those who wish to do us harm. This book is the weapon designed to end their reign over us. Buy the ----(nasty word) thing. Arm yourself. Now. Before they ban it.


I like him he has humor and yet scary it's the truth.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: She probably didn't understand what you told her.


I am sure she is so self absorbed it didn't dawn on her what I was saying. I love how they expect all of the people who disagree with them to prove it with links, etc., but they won't when I ask it or any of you on this thread. Told them I won't cuz you don't.
They only find things to support them, make the claim and post a link. I only say something now and again. I can't completely stop even though I know it is an exercise in futility.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi there! I knit and crochet, basket weave, stained glass and recently bought a knitting machine.
> Here in NE it will be warm for the next few days and the worst of the weather will be the wind. I used to live in Madison WI! From about 1994 to 1999. Then we moved to Omaha. I am from NE though so being back in Ne is nice after having lived all over when y late hubby was in the Army.
> I am glad to be where people are nice, fun and inviting!


Sure you would be glad to know that madison is now the hub of Liberals . They have gone over board with their agenda. Could not stand Walker being elected so got to gether with the rest of the libs in this start and recalled him. Now they lost that. So they went after walker's campaign workers trying to get something on him to go to court. Guess what Judge dismiss it when he read the records that Walker release. wonder what their next move will be.

Oh my gosh you are a crafter of many talents. Have you tried your machine yet? How do you like it. 
My mom wove baskets to and did stain glass. I still have her lamp shade she made.

Glad to hear the weather is not bad there. There was snow up north by another lady on here Joey. Don't know if it hit her but it was snowing up there last night.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am sure she is so self absorbed it didn't dawn on her what I was saying. I love how they expect all of the people who disagree with them to prove it with links, etc., but they won't when I ask it or any of you on this thread. Told them I won't cuz you don't.
> They only find things to support them, make the claim and post a link. I only say something now and again. I can't completely stop even though I know it is an exercise in futility.


Well kiddo welcome to the obamacultist world of insanity. It is made up of AOW and ARF. They attack like the boars they are. They find it impossible not to be snarky to anyone. They have very empty lives. They sit around all day in their lonely rooms praying someone will post something for them to argue and yell about. If one did a compare and contrast between the threads it would be obvious even to a pet rock that there is more anger and vile language used by the left. No contest, but that is okay I wouldn't want to win that one anyway. The way they talk is appalling. For the most part they are either retired, living off entitlements, and living in the lala land of the 60's. Their poor grandchildren have to listen to those so called women that swear, use vulgar language, think it is mature to either drop the 'f' bomb or use texting abbreviations for other immature comments. My parents, older relatives or their friends NEVER speak like they do. They have a better grasp on the English language and do not have to lower themselves to the gutter to communicate. How much do you want to bet that they are now scouring through a thesaurus so they can use big words to impress us with their vast knowledge? Pretty pathetic when you think about it.

Well, have to go and find a few empty bobbins for tomorrow. I went 'shopping' in my yarn room and found some yak and merino roving to spin. Should be interesting to se how it comes out. I think it has a pretty long staple length, which is more relaxing to work with than short fibers.

ttfn


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sure you would be glad to know that madison is now the hub of Liberals . They have gone over board with their agenda. Could not stand Walker being elected so got to gether with the rest of the libs in this start and recalled him. Now they lost that. So they went after walker's campaign workers trying to get something on him to go to court. Guess what Judge dismiss it when he read the records that Walker release. wonder what their next move will be.
> 
> Oh my gosh you are a crafter of many talents. Have you tried your machine yet? How do you like it.
> My mom wove baskets to and did stain glass. I still have her lamp shade she made.
> ...


Yes it was liberal when I lived there too. One of the reasons to move! LOL
I have finally gotten around to knitting on my machine a little. I like it but it takes a light weight yarn so I need to build up a supply of that! Another reason to buy more yarn! 
I have all the stuff to make some lamp shades including the bases but I haven't had much time to do it since moving and working full time. My job isn't gong very well so I don't know how much longer I will be employed. If they let me go at least I can draw unemployment for a while. I am a machinist and make ok money for around here. I moved from Omaha after DH died in '07, moved to my home town of 632 people. Not much employment around here.
Julia


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well kiddo welcome to the obamacultist world of insanity. It is made up of AOW and ARF. They attack like the boars they are. They find it impossible not to be snarky to anyone. They have very empty lives. They sit around all day in their lonely rooms praying someone will post something for them to argue and yell about. If one did a compare and contrast between the threads it would be obvious even to a pet rock that there is more anger and vile language used by the left. No contest, but that is okay I wouldn't want to win that one anyway. The way they talk is appalling. For the most part they are either retired, living off entitlements, and living in the lala land of the 60's. Their poor grandchildren have to listen to those so called women that swear, use vulgar language, think it is mature to either drop the 'f' bomb or use texting abbreviations for other immature comments. My parents, older relatives or their friends NEVER speak like they do. They have a better grasp on the English language and do not have to lower themselves to the gutter to communicate. How much do you want to bet that they are now scouring through a thesaurus so they can use big words to impress us with their vast knowledge? Pretty pathetic when you think about it.
> 
> Well, have to go and find a few empty bobbins for tomorrow. I went 'shopping' in my yarn room and found some yak and merino roving to spin. Should be interesting to se how it comes out. I think it has a pretty long staple length, which is more relaxing to work with than short fibers.
> 
> ttfn


Oh Yak that is expensive yarn, and merino Oh please post picture when you have it done. It may be something that KPG and I can roll in naked like solw said. :thumbup:

By the way love the ttfn winne the pooh is the greatest.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Yak that is expensive yarn, and merino Oh please post picture when you have it done. It may be something that KPG and I can roll in naked like solw said. :thumbup:
> 
> By the way love the ttfn winne the pooh is the greatest.


Trust me, I got a good deal on it. But, you do get what you pay for. Will try to work on some tomorrow

nighty night, don't let the AOW bite (with their dentures)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes it was liberal when I lived there too. One of the reasons to move! LOL
> I have finally gotten around to knitting on my machine a little. I like it but it takes a light weight yarn so I need to build up a supply of that! Another reason to buy more yarn!
> I have all the stuff to make some lamp shades including the bases but I haven't had much time to do it since moving and working full time. My job isn't gong very well so I don't know how much longer I will be employed. If they let me go at least I can draw unemployment for a while. I am a machinist and make ok money for around here. I moved from Omaha after DH died in '07, moved to my home town of 632 people. Not much employment around here.
> Julia


Oh my gosh you need to buy a stash now. Post a picture of your projects lady.

Sorry about losing your love of your life. It had to be a sad and bad time for you. 
Do hope you do not lose your job. life is hard enough with out that being added to your life. 
Your right but small towns right now are better to live in then bigger ones. 
wow you are a machinist not an easy job. Know that there are a lot of jobs around here who would be glad to have you. We have to many college educated people and not enough who know a trade any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, I got a good deal on it. But, you do get what you pay for. Will try to work on some tomorrow
> 
> nighty night, don't let the AOW bite (with their dentures)


Oh you if they bite does that mean I will turn in to one of those Boars who is AOW. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


I'm also white.

Hope your sis is doing well as I'm still praying for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, I got a good deal on it. But, you do get what you pay for. Will try to work on some tomorrow
> 
> nighty night, don't let the AOW bite (with their dentures)


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well kiddo welcome to the obamacultist world of insanity. It is made up of AOW and ARF. They attack like the boars they are. They find it impossible not to be snarky to anyone. They have very empty lives. They sit around all day in their lonely rooms praying someone will post something for them to argue and yell about. If one did a compare and contrast between the threads it would be obvious even to a pet rock that there is more anger and vile language used by the left. No contest, but that is okay I wouldn't want to win that one anyway. The way they talk is appalling. For the most part they are either retired, living off entitlements, and living in the lala land of the 60's. Their poor grandchildren have to listen to those so called women that swear, use vulgar language, think it is mature to either drop the 'f' bomb or use texting abbreviations for other immature comments. My parents, older relatives or their friends NEVER speak like they do. They have a better grasp on the English language and do not have to lower themselves to the gutter to communicate. How much do you want to bet that they are now scouring through a thesaurus so they can use big words to impress us with their vast knowledge? Pretty pathetic when you think about it.
> 
> Well, have to go and find a few empty bobbins for tomorrow. I went 'shopping' in my yarn room and found some yak and merino roving to spin. Should be interesting to se how it comes out. I think it has a pretty long staple length, which is more relaxing to work with than short fibers.
> 
> ttfn


Well done, LTL, well done. I enjoy this thread and the strong friendships that are nurtured here. While the Libs are busy tearing apart everyone, our numbers and friendships are going strong and growing.

The Libs are obviously envious which is why they read this thread and our posts as they want to be liked and included. Who doesn't?

Yet, they choose to go out of their way to recruit us to respond and then aim for the jugular.

However, it isn't possible for the core group we all know, as they thrive only when they are attacking and, hence, in their minds, winning.

Sad and pathetic, true, but mostly stupid.

I guess even Lib adults never grow up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Yak that is expensive yarn, and merino Oh please post picture when you have it done. It may be something that KPG and I can roll in naked like solw said. :thumbup:
> 
> By the way love the ttfn winne the pooh is the greatest.


I am not a naked communist willing to roll around in it like you.

I'll stand to the side, wear a blindfold (for your privacy) and aim my camera for the monthly newsletter pics. Or perhaps WCK can aim and I'll click.

Other than that, you'll have to get Solo to tell you how to act.

Karverr - I'm afraid you won't be able to see this sacred event.

Not sure anyone should. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, I got a good deal on it. But, you do get what you pay for. Will try to work on some tomorrow
> 
> nighty night, don't let the AOW bite (with their dentures)


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm also white.
> 
> Hope your sis is doing well as I'm still praying for her.


Thanks Janie. She is doing better. Keep praying. She refused plastic surgery on her shoulder. Hope she is not disappointed when they take off the bandage next week.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes it was liberal when I lived there too. One of the reasons to move! LOL
> I have finally gotten around to knitting on my machine a little. I like it but it takes a light weight yarn so I need to build up a supply of that! Another reason to buy more yarn!
> I have all the stuff to make some lamp shades including the bases but I haven't had much time to do it since moving and working full time. My job isn't gong very well so I don't know how much longer I will be employed. If they let me go at least I can draw unemployment for a while. I am a machinist and make ok money for around here. I moved from Omaha after DH died in '07, moved to my home town of 632 people. Not much employment around here.
> Julia


Sometimes; I've very sorry to hear of your loss. I know words and time can make the parting less painful, but never really heals the heart.

I'm hopeful you'll be content in your new homestead and be able to enjoy the best life if you do lose your job.

It is very sad what is happening under this Admin to our country and economy. In five years, Obama hasn't produced one single job, has destroyed our citizens, their wealth, their hopes, and our presence and reputation on the world stage.

Acknowledging same doesn't help either. I'm still a believer in America but desperately pray for a true American exceptional President from the 2016 election.

So glad you have found us on this thread.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I remember a Susan2000. Igried or igreid what every it is could only speak a few words. I always pictured her posting from a funeral home and I don't mean as an employee more like a last stop.


 :lol: Thankfully I just put my coffee down or I might have hurt myself; great description!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are funny. How are you chickens and the bunny?


Chickens have gone over board since spring in the air 5 cartoons of eggs in frig. Wish some of you here were closer could hand you a cartoon every other day.

Haven't seen bunny he may not have made it through the winter. He was so tiny you could hardly see him when i first got to know him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make. 

Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Thankfully I just put my coffee down or I might have hurt myself; great description!


She has been on a roll today WCK, can't stop laughing when I read her post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


You're a good sister, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make.
> 
> Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


I cannot wait to see you finished projects. I like the idea of the swaddling blankets and have saved a pattern for making some too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am not a naked communist willing to roll around in it like you.
> 
> I'll stand to the side, wear a blindfold (for your privacy) and aim my camera for the monthly newsletter pics. Or perhaps WCK can aim and I'll click.
> 
> ...


Now you have gone and done it just how far will you be when you point the camera at me. I would like a close up shot please, If I am going to roll in the yarn I want a close up.

Hey I never call you a commie Oh do you have a pair of combat boots I could borrow they would add a nice touch to my clothes up.

Karverr forgive us for being so grossly miss under stood over in the corner here. But it will be a closed set at the time. I need to have a new adv for spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> She parrots " Democracy Now" and "Al jazeera." About a year ago I hit an extra number on my remote while channel surfing and landed on "Democracy Now," It had a panel ( from other countries) of experts ( I have used that word way to loosely) talking about how United States pollution makes it harder for other countries to overcome natural disasters, it was the UN and Agenda 21 brainwashing segment. I agree with her about our Liberties being taken away, on that she is so right. I agree her views are over the top on Israel.


I've never seen either of those stations, but Peace Goddess used to refer to them all the time. Always sounded like a lot of socialist and environmentalist propaganda to me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


My color is yellow?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just a quick gardening tip to my KP friends. Any politician coming to the door asking you to put up political signs in your yard, accept them gladly - the metal wires are wonderful to use for growing peas or tomatoes - and cheaper than wooden stakes at the garden centers.


Yes, I've many and have used them for climbing plants such as clematis, etc. Good tip Wendy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My color is yellow?


Yea me to .

Now they can call us both mellow yellow like the song.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Great idea Wendy, You can also place the democrat signs beneath your bird feeders to give your little feathered friends an extra place to perch. When the sign is well saturated with bird droppings, fold it up, place in large envelope and mail it to the Democratic Headquarters in Washington DC. We can call it recycling, I aways like to do my part.


Another fantastic idea! My, you guys are full of ideas tonight! Thank Yoooooouuu!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make.
> 
> Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


yea good to hear and can't wait to see it KC . Oh the hat I really can't wait to see that. Wanted to say you really put facts out there about Russia it is to bad they didn't have esepcial one of them their listening minds on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess what I am doing today? lol I have to go brush my sister's hair. She can't move her shoulder. Her boyfriend brushed it yesterday and she said he had her pony tail over her ear. So she wants me to come and braid it for her. She has more hair that KPG's . Taking her taco soup too. She says she is very sore . She has to go back for stitches out in 2 weeks but the dressing changed Tuesday. She can't move her shoulder or take a bath for a week. I may need to carry a cloths pin for my nose. Ha.


I'm sure she'll feel much better once you've brushed and braided her hair. Maybe she will be up for a sponge bath in the next day or two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

New cleaning hint here.

After drying your hair. Use that hair dryer to blow the dust away .

Even good at removing dust Bunnies.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sometimes; I've very sorry to hear of your loss. I know words and time can make the parting less painful, but never really heals the heart.
> 
> I'm hopeful you'll be content in your new homestead and be able to enjoy the best life if you do lose your job.
> 
> ...


KPG, I am glad I found you guys on this thread too.
As for my loosing my hubby, it has been very hard on me. He was the love of my life, and we met when we were 16. So I had him in my life a long time. It is weird to not have him around. He died at age 52 and way too young.
I really get upset sometimes to see how the country is going. Especially can't stand the POTUS and what he stands for. He is so against the country he is behind all the division in this country and should be the uniting voice. He says things he knows will make us mad and yet it seems he delights in it. I sure do hope we get a good person to vote for in 2016. I couldn't believe he got reelected. On election day someone at work played "Taps" on the intercom. My feelings exactly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.quizony.com/color/result.html I am white.


I'm yellow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I don't post much here....BUT.....gotta tell ya'....this is funny! And a darn good idea!


Well Georgie, you'll find everything on this thread, love, compassion, understanding, warmth, welcome, sympathy, commiseration, jokes and even, entertainment. And, there are probably more. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> How about that Harry Reed aka Harry Weed aka Dingy Harry.HE bought $16,000 worth of jewelry, from his GD, for gifts, with Campaign Monies. my my my Dirty Harry.
> He calls all of the people that lost their Health Ins because of Obamacare Liars and now says he didn't. Dirty Harry is a Liar guilty Theft.
> I just decribed the Left.


Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...

No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.

The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows in Montana territory:

On the back of the picture Judy obtained during her research is this inscription: 'Remus Reid, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial Prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana Flyer six times. Caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.'

So Judy recently e-mailed Senator Harry Reid for information about their great-great uncle.

Harry Reid:

Believe it or not, Harry Reid's staff sent back the following biographical sketch for her genealogy research:

"Remus Reid was a famous cowboy in the Montana Territory . His business empire grew to include acquisition of valuable equestrian assets and intimate dealings with the Montana railroad. Beginning in 1883, he devoted several years of his life to government service, finally taking leave to resume his dealings with the railroad. In 1887, he was a key player in a vital investigation run by the renowned Pinkerton Detective Agency. In 1889, Remus passed away during an important civic function held in his honor when the platform upon which he was standing collapsed."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My church has a full orchestra. In fact, in the past 30 or so years, attending several churches, I'm not sure I've been to a regular service without percussion instruments. Special times we may have percussions instrumentation only, or just the guitar for one song, or only violin or flute, etc., but the service usually has the drums at a minimum.
> 
> We have different types of music in different services, so everyone finds their place.
> 
> I'm not a Catholic so that could be the reason.


At the Christmas Midnight Mass, the choir goes all out with many instruments, but no drums. The sound is very impressive and 'awakening' for those who are there past their bedtime! :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is a really bad comedy. Not worth bothering with, other than that one scene.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of when kids fake sneeze over a piece of cake they want so no one else will eat it. I was thinking that our yarn volunteers would roll over the yarn naked so no one else would want it. :lol: :lol: I'm bad.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read your comments on that thread today, KC. I'm always impressed with your knowledge and your ability to state your ideas so well.
> 
> I posted yesterday on the Hobby Lobby thread and what a firestorm over there! I was repeatedly challenged by, wait for it, a Lib, that I've never communicated with before. Her game was the same as the core Libs we all know and love so well.
> 
> ...


You've heard one, you've heard them all! Talking Points Central is their source and they're all programmed to say the same drivel!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now you have gone and done it just how far will you be when you point the camera at me. I would like a close up shot please, If I am going to roll in the yarn I want a close up.
> 
> Hey I never call you a commie Oh do you have a pair of combat boots I could borrow they would add a nice touch to my clothes up.
> 
> Karverr forgive us for being so grossly miss under stood over in the corner here. But it will be a closed set at the time. I need to have a new adv for spring.


What am I to do with you? Yes, I have both a zoom lens and a macro (close up) lens on my camera. I'm not going near that pile of yarn so good thing I have those.

No, you didn't call me a commie. But I remember reading Bonnie's "Naked Commie" manifesto earlier, and thought it appropro for your roll.

No, I do not have a pair of combat boots. I never have and have no intentions to own them in the future. However, I can kick butt without them.

Oh, my head ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is for all you sweet folks who live in the frozen reaches of the country. It's best if you've seen the movie "Frozen." (I've seen it three times and might watch it again tonight.)
> 
> This is so funny!
> 
> http://www.scarymommy.com/another-frozen-parody-but-its-not-let-it-go-and-you-really-need-to-watch-it/


Haven't seen the movie, but the video was funny; thanks for posting Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen either of those stations, but Peace Goddess used to refer to them all the time. Always sounded like a lot of socialist and environmentalist propaganda to me.


Thanks for the heads up. I never will spend a second of my time on those channels. Pure trash, I'm sure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Too funny! Ingried became Huckleberry.
> 
> However, Ingried told us she buried her husband in Europe, and then later "up he came." So, Ingried went away and now posts as Huckleberry.
> 
> Bunch of loons - but I like your story better.


The genealogy of the Left! :XD: 
KPG you're doing a great job digging into their name changes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> with faulty wiring


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
Short circuited!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> New cleaning hint here.
> 
> After drying your hair. Use that hair dryer to blow the dust away .
> 
> Even good at removing dust Bunnies.


You know the spaghetti threads you get when using a hot glue gun? Hair dryers dissolve them quickly.

You can also blow all kinds of things around in your bathroom; like your husband or kid who is bugging you too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am yellow they call me mellow yellow.


Me too, Yarnie! Very mellow..........


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The wicked wind bags of the north, are just that. wind is coming out of their mouths, and other places. They have nothing to say worth repeating except to themselves they sure do repeat themseleve's alot. I notice too that they say the same thing over and over and over again. Of course they miss you they can't find anyone else to get the aow out of there bodies. Your right they do go over board about how they are glad when you are gone. But then they turn on each other.
> Always thought Huckstir was Ingreed. But think she may have a new name now.
> 
> when confronted with facts they lack the intelligents they claim to have either start the name business or go off on you. Love How yesterday I was told by no brain Oh I meant no name to go to senior center to learn how to use computer. This from no brain who can not even post facts other then a 2 year post, and not facts either.
> ...


Love your description Yarnie! I think a lot of other KP members are starting to recognize them for the rude, rabble rousers they are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, but I asked her to name a better place. No answer.


She didn't say Cuba, or N.Korea, or China, or any of the left's utopian Xanadus? :XD: :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> KPG, I am glad I found you guys on this thread too.
> As for my loosing my hubby, it has been very hard on me. He was the love of my life, and we met when we were 16. So I had him in my life a long time. It is weird to not have him around. He died at age 52 and way too young.
> I really get upset sometimes to see how the country is going. Especially can't stand the POTUS and what he stands for. He is so against the country he is behind all the division in this country and should be the uniting voice. He says things he knows will make us mad and yet it seems he delights in it. I sure do hope we get a good person to vote for in 2016. I couldn't believe he got reelected. On election day someone at work played "Taps" on the intercom. My feelings exactly.


Oh, Somet, that is awful. Such a young age. I'm truly sorry. I hope it has not upset you that we've talked about it.

Please keep on posting as I'm enjoying getting to know you.

I've decided I like that which you co-worker did. Somewhat funny, but appropriate as well.

When my dad died he was buried with military honors. The final honor is for a lone service member to be out of sight and play _Taps._ It was a reverent and beautiful tribute to my Dad and not one person at the grave site had dry eyes.

That is what America stands for. I'm determined it will again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, Yarnie. They pick a punching bag and go after a sole person like a pack of wolves. I don't mind them piling up on me, I know I'm a favorite of them, but I don't pay them any heed. I'd rather they bully me than many of the KPers who take it to heart and leave KP because of what the angry and envious bullies do intentionally to hurt others.


You are definitely the person they love to hate the most, virtually from day 1 of your arrival. Wolves is good and hyenas is an even better description.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, Yarnie. They pick a punching bag and go after a sole person like a pack of wolves. I don't mind them piling up on me, I know I'm a favorite of them, but I don't pay them any heed. I'd rather they bully me than many of the KPers who take it to heart and leave KP because of what the angry and envious bullies do intentionally to hurt others.


Would you consider yourself a 'veteran' of sort? I wonder if you're entitled to benefits? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You are not going to believe this I sure didn't.
> 
> Want out into back yard and saw something green I quick ran
> 
> ...


You are too funny Yarnie; I guess spring must be close.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


I've heard this story and have seen the photo. I do believe it is true. Dirty Harry is going down come Nov 2016.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> At the Christmas Midnight Mass, the choir goes all out with many instruments, but no drums. The sound is very impressive and 'awakening' for those who are there past their bedtime! :XD:  :thumbup:


 :XD: At my present church, for one entire service, we present nothing other than our Pastor's invitation to hear the full orchestra playing the entire collection of music of the Hallelujah Chorus.

If you want to be emotionally moved and blessed trying listening to an orchestra play that music for an hour within a church.

Fantastic! I adore the horns that day, the strings are pretty awesome too, and I can imagine easily how glorious it will be in Heaven every day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That is why I started calling VL Ugly Lisa. It seemed to fit her better. She said have you seen my avatar? I said looks are but an accident of birth but true beauty is on the inside.


Great retort, SometimesaKnitter!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The genealogy of the Left! :XD:
> KPG you're doing a great job digging into their name changes!


I don't have to dig; they post it about themselves! I just am observant with good memory retention.

Then I confirm what I've learned. I'm a believer of knowing the enemy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
> Short circuited!


ummm .... WCK will be posting a pic soon ....


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Somet, that is awful. Such a young age. I'm truly sorry. I hope it has not upset you that we've talked about it.
> 
> Please keep on posting as I'm enjoying getting to know you.
> 
> ...


I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You are definitely the person they love to hate the most, virtually from day 1 of your arrival. Wolves is good and hyenas is an even better description.


I feel so honored and special!

I believe Gali is correct; I hit the target and expose their lies so consistently they don't have a chance or know what to say. So its always guns blazing at me. Too bad, for them, they miss every time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That is why I started calling VL Ugly Lisa. It seemed to fit her better. She said have you seen my avatar? I said looks are but an accident of birth but true beauty is on the inside.


You've got that right Sometimes; here is your official membership card ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Chickens have gone over board since spring in the air 5 cartoons of eggs in frig. Wish some of you here were closer could hand you a cartoon every other day.
> 
> Haven't seen bunny he may not have made it through the winter. He was so tiny you could hardly see him when i first got to know him.


I would gladly take the eggs. Love fresh ones.
The bunny will be back about growing time with more bunnies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


Lawyer 'speak'! :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Would you consider yourself a 'veteran' of sort? I wonder if you're entitled to benefits? :XD:


If they were accurate or correct, I'd be the walking dead. :-D

Alas, they cannot score a point.

Where do I get in line for my entitlements?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
> When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
> He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
> While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


Wow, so many hardships in your family.

I wish to thank you and your daughter for supporting Les and for his service to our country.

You are one great person, and I'm happy to hear the good news about your daughter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: At my present church, for one entire service, we present nothing other than our Pastor's invitation to hear the full orchestra playing the entire collection of music of the Hallelujah Chorus.
> 
> If you want to be emotionally moved and blessed trying listening to an orchestra play that music for an hour within a church.
> 
> Fantastic! I adore the horns that day, the strings are pretty awesome too, and I can imagine easily how glorious it will be in Heaven every day.


Must've been quite impressive, KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our school has Mass every Wed.
> Yes, when I thought about what you said how the drum/cymbals are used, more of a background sound, then I began to see that it is possible to use it during Mass and still have the reverence toward God. Must be a beautiful sound. I love to attend Masses when the students are present. They are well behaved and so innocently reverent.
> When they go to high school it's a passing of an era, isn't it? What I absolutely loved was my former students returning for a visit to tell me how much they missed that special nurturing environment of grade school. High school is very different from K-8.
> :-D


I enjoyed your post. Yes, high school is very different!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Must've been quite impressive, KPG!


Yep!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I've talked too much and now have laryngitis.


Hmmm, don't think I've ever written that word before. Good for a Spelling Bee.

Good night ladies! I've still got tax returns to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My church has a full orchestra. In fact, in the past 30 or so years, attending several churches, I'm not sure I've been to a regular service without percussion instruments. Special times we may have percussions instrumentation only, or just the guitar for one song, or only violin or flute, etc., but the service usually has the drums at a minimum.
> 
> We have different types of music in different services, so everyone finds their place.
> 
> I'm not a Catholic so that could be the reason.


In our church (Catholic) we also have different types of music at different times. I like it that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes it was liberal when I lived there too. One of the reasons to move! LOL
> I have finally gotten around to knitting on my machine a little. I like it but it takes a light weight yarn so I need to build up a supply of that! Another reason to buy more yarn!
> I have all the stuff to make some lamp shades including the bases but I haven't had much time to do it since moving and working full time. My job isn't gong very well so I don't know how much longer I will be employed. If they let me go at least I can draw unemployment for a while. I am a machinist and make ok money for around here. I moved from Omaha after DH died in '07, moved to my home town of 632 people. Not much employment around here.
> Julia


So very sorry to hear of your husband's death; I'm sure it must have been a tremendous loss for you. Do you have family in your home town? As much as I love living in smaller communities, it is much harder for employment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Vocal Lisa is the same person as Cheeky Blighter (and others).


I'll never forget her as Conan the Barbarian. Scared me half to death!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried = Huckleberry.


I should have known that when Huckleberry told me she had her pilot's license. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What am I to do with you? Yes, I have both a zoom lens and a macro (close up) lens on my camera. I'm not going near that pile of yarn so good thing I have those.
> 
> No, you didn't call me a commie. But I remember reading Bonnie's "Naked Commie" manifesto earlier, and thought it appropro for your roll.
> 
> ...


Hay or Hey I have nothing to do with or with out your head I have enough trouble with my own head.

Well are you the righteous one and are you being racist to my yarn or body? How dare you think so little of my stash and body.

I think you have enough stuff to get my cllother up. I will find my own commie bat boots thank you.

WCK will you be able to stay behind or in rront for my close up to snap the cam her wa. I really need a new Photo for my spring collection.
I am trying to collect spring before my spring passes.

I really think you should not be shock KPG at what I have posted. You seem to always LIT ten up every room you come in too. 
So LIT ten up with the shock treatment . I am fine the voices in my mind tell me so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hitler grabbed lands under the same pretext: protect the ethnic Germans in those areas. He did this in the second half of the 30's decade until he invaded Poland in 1939.


My husband said the same exact thing to me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, I've talked too much and now have laryngitis.
> 
> Hmmm, don't think I've ever written that word before. Good for a Spelling Bee.
> 
> Good night ladies! I've still got tax returns to do.


That's because you have tax my turn. But good night to you too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with me. I'm always different from my FFs.
> 
> I'm pink!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty good description. I'm mellow yellow. Go figure THAT one out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have it all but our violinist moved away. My daughter used to play the violin at our other church. It was a full orchestra with a baby grand piano. We are very much into Praise and Worship.  We also have a lot of drama's.


I love the violin! Does she still play? The violin can just reach in and grab my heart - in a good way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am not a naked communist willing to roll around in it like you.
> 
> I'll stand to the side, wear a blindfold (for your privacy) and aim my camera for the monthly newsletter pics. Or perhaps WCK can aim and I'll click.
> 
> ...


An X rated edition of the Righter's News??? Will we have to blur faces to protect the innocent?? :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Chickens have gone over board since spring in the air 5 cartoons of eggs in frig. Wish some of you here were closer could hand you a cartoon every other day.
> 
> Haven't seen bunny he may not have made it through the winter. He was so tiny you could hardly see him when i first got to know him.


Glad the chicks also think spring is in the air. Time for meringues??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought Gutfelds book today Not Cool.
> 
> Want to start reading it tonight.
> 
> Hubby off to fix RV tomorrow so will have a day to myself, so after the clean up pick up vaccum up. Will put my legs up and read.


I'd love to hear what you think of Gutfeld's book. I'd like to buy it, too - when I catch up on my other reading.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
> When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
> He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
> While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


Oh and I mean this from the heart I am so sorry that you lost the love of your life, and that your daughter was put through so much. You sound like a strong caring mother and wife. I am glad you came on here and we can share our lives here . We do care share laugh and love on this site.

But please note I and that is a Big I am the only sane one here. 
I know I am because the little voices inside my head told me so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make.
> 
> Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


Very productive day KC - you'll need an extra bag for all the baby items you've been making. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you about cover and back of Gutfeld's book
> 
> Not Cool
> The hipster elite and their war on you
> ...


I like him, too - funny and a nice twinkle in his eye. Also very pro-life although he has no children himself and doesn't want to. I guess that's why he and Dana are such good friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An X rated edition of the Righter's News??? Will we have to blur faces to protect the innocent?? :shock:


If you blur hers you had best blur and I mean reall blur my whole body. I would hate to have to hear the screaming fainting and the group running all over yelling run for cover or cover that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make.
> 
> Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


Will love to see the pics. I have been in a sewing block for a long time. Don't even want to get over it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll never forget her as Conan the Barbarian. Scared me half to death!


 :XD: I wasn't around for her as that; but I heard!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I should have known that when Huckleberry told me she had her pilot's license. :-o


I still laugh at the story of her burying her husband in Europe, her traveling and coming home, immediately coming off a cruise in Alaska WITH him and within minutes of disembarking, logging onto KP.

Then she moved to an island and then later as a widow, he helped her on the computer or whatever. Oh, and don't forget, she lives in an assisted living facility with her whippersnapper of a husband. You know, the one, that was buried, alive, in Europe.

I think her memory has failed her miserably. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She has been on a roll today WCK, can't stop laughing when I read her post.


Had to look up photo for coffins with computers and actually found some ....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I finally sat down to sew this afternoon. I think I told everyone that I planned to make swaddle blankets out of flannel - so simple! I had the material cut out but kept procrastinating. I think it was because I got frustrated last Christmas making the gray dress that didn't turn out well (for DD2's wedding). I had sewing block and just kept finding something else to work on. I had to force myself to start. I am a good seamstress and have never felt there was something I couldn't make.
> 
> Once I started, it went well. I got all but the last seaming done for 4 blankets. I'll post them when they are done. I finished embroidering the eyes and nose yesterday on the little bear hat I made. I'll post it too. It felt good to overcome my sewing block. I have to tear that gray dress apart now and figure out how to remake it. I am not letting that material go to waste.


I'm glad you got back to it. It's awful being stuck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen either of those stations, but Peace Goddess used to refer to them all the time. Always sounded like a lot of socialist and environmentalist propaganda to me.


Propaganda is their manna from heaven.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My color is yellow?


That makes four of us, I think. Soon we'll overtake the whites! And don't anybody call me a racist!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea me to .
> 
> Now they can call us both mellow yellow like the song.


We are so mellow - Solo, Jokim, Yarnie, Bonnie - anyone else?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


Wow what a story. Funny how the libs turn (spin) . Typical!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hay or Hey I have nothing to do with or with out your head I have enough trouble with my own head.
> 
> Well are you the righteous one and are you being racist to my yarn or body? How dare you think so little of my stash and body.
> 
> ...


You are a wacko - me too! I'm _still_ on KP and need to get some work done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> KPG, I am glad I found you guys on this thread too.
> As for my loosing my hubby, it has been very hard on me. He was the love of my life, and we met when we were 16. So I had him in my life a long time. It is weird to not have him around. He died at age 52 and way too young.
> I really get upset sometimes to see how the country is going. Especially can't stand the POTUS and what he stands for. He is so against the country he is behind all the division in this country and should be the uniting voice. He says things he knows will make us mad and yet it seems he delights in it. I sure do hope we get a good person to vote for in 2016. I couldn't believe he got reelected. On election day someone at work played "Taps" on the intercom. My feelings exactly.


So sorry. Fifty-two is way too young. I'm similar to you - my husband and I started going steady at 14 and 15. I can't imagine not having him here - I feel like he's part of me. I hope it has gotten a little easier for you with time.

I read about your daughter later. That sounds like a miracle! How wonderful for all of you to see her healthy again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good description. I'm mellow yellow. Go figure THAT one out!


I think perhaps you are? Don't you think you are?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm yellow.


Hey! That makes five, I think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now you have gone and done it just how far will you be when you point the camera at me. I would like a close up shot please, If I am going to roll in the yarn I want a close up.
> 
> Hey I never call you a commie Oh do you have a pair of combat boots I could borrow they would add a nice touch to my clothes up.
> 
> Karverr forgive us for being so grossly miss under stood over in the corner here. But it will be a closed set at the time. I need to have a new adv for spring.


No ordinary combat boots for you Yarnie, you need something extra colourful! The other photo of you wearing them (and nothing else) will have to be for restricted viewing only :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> In our church (Catholic) we also have different types of music at different times. I like it that way.


Oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood. I didn't realize you were describing a Catholic service. Come to think of it, you said that.

I'm not focused tonight I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> An X rated edition of the Righter's News??? Will we have to blur faces to protect the innocent?? :shock:


Nothing in this group shocks me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> New cleaning hint here.
> 
> After drying your hair. Use that hair dryer to blow the dust away .
> 
> Even good at removing dust Bunnies.


Hugo (cat) used to chase dust bunnies in his younger years, wonder if using the hair dryer would get him interested again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Had to look up photo for coffins with computers and actually found some ....


eewwweee


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Propaganda is their manna from heaven.


Ya, but what do they eat because none of them believe in Heaven.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nothing in this group shocks me.


Your so right you alone have had many shocking experience's

I have seen your shocking here and shocking there.

You just about shock every where. :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We are so mellow - Solo, Jokim, Yarnie, Bonnie - anyone else?


I'm the only pink around here.

I'm feeling lonely and, well, tickled pink or maybe, blush.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No ordinary combat boots for you Yarnie, you need something extra colourful! The other photo of you wearing them (and nothing else) will have to be for restricted viewing only :shock:


Perfect!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right you alone have had many shocking experience's
> 
> I have seen your shocking here and shocking there.
> 
> You just about shock every where. :XD: :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are definitely the person they love to hate the most, virtually from day 1 of your arrival. Wolves is good and hyenas is an even better description.


Hyena or wild dogs of Africa. That National Geographic about wild dogs really had an impression on me. But they go for the kill just like them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> KPG, I am glad I found you guys on this thread too.
> As for my loosing my hubby, it has been very hard on me. He was the love of my life, and we met when we were 16. So I had him in my life a long time. It is weird to not have him around. He died at age 52 and way too young.
> I really get upset sometimes to see how the country is going. Especially can't stand the POTUS and what he stands for. He is so against the country he is behind all the division in this country and should be the uniting voice. He says things he knows will make us mad and yet it seems he delights in it. I sure do hope we get a good person to vote for in 2016. I couldn't believe he got reelected. On election day someone at work played "Taps" on the intercom. My feelings exactly.


So very sorry Sometimes; so difficult to lose your love at any age, but at such a young age the shock and void in your life must be even worse. I hope your memories, family and friends are giving you some comfort.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard this story and have seen the photo. I do believe it is true. Dirty Harry is going down come Nov 2016.


Yes Lord please! Do you mean 2014?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Lord please! Do you mean 2014?


Yes, of course. Thanks for the correction.

That is it; lights out for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ummm .... WCK will be posting a pic soon ....


Yes please WCK. Zzzzzit. Is that how you spell electricity?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My eyes have cross my mind is lost 

I am going to bed before I am toss.

I will read tomorrow what you have said today. 

Until then I am going my way.

I am a poet my feet show it they are long fellows.

I know I know it is an old one but still funny.

Nite all and please try to stay out of trouble. Nay i like it better when your in trouble it makes me feel that everything is normal


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
> When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
> He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
> While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Would you consider yourself a 'veteran' of sort? I wonder if you're entitled to benefits? :XD:


hazard pay? :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think perhaps you are? Don't you think you are?


Not so much - but I aspire to it. I love the song "Feelin' Groovy."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but what do they eat because none of them believe in Heaven.


They eat, drink, and breathe liberal propaganda.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm the only pink around here.
> 
> I'm feeling lonely and, well, tickled pink or maybe, blush.


Blush is more like it, with all the nekkid ladies taking yarn baths!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes please WCK. Zzzzzit. Is that how you spell electricity?


No - that's how you spell pimple.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ummm .... WCK will be posting a pic soon ....


no doubt, you are an electrifying personality!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

And with that, I too shall retire to my chamber and my book. We have two more sleeping here tonight - grandson and granddaughter - and Dunkin' Donuts for breakfast. Sweet.

Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the violin!  Does she still play? The violin can just reach in and grab my heart - in a good way.


No not much. I love violins too. My grandfather played the fiddle. I know same thing but was more fiddly that violin. Now I am talking like Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had to look up photo for coffins with computers and actually found some ....


Oh no. Tooooo fun;y!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Propaganda is their manna from heaven.


Y'all are cracking me up tonight. Lol Bon a good one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
> When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
> He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
> While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


So much heartache in your life; I'm glad you and your daughter can give comfort to each other and share the happier memories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No - that's how you spell pimple.[/quot Girl don't be dissing me. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Julia I am glad you joined this silly bunch. We have a lot of fun here we are Forever Friends. Oh I am getting mushy. Welcome.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And with that, I too shall retire to my chamber and my book. We have two more sleeping here tonight - grandson and granddaughter - and Dunkin' Donuts for breakfast. Sweet.
> 
> Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Night Bon. Have fun with the grands.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hay or Hey I have nothing to do with or with out your head I have enough trouble with my own head.
> 
> Well are you the righteous one and are you being racist to my yarn or body? How dare you think so little of my stash and body.
> 
> ...


OMG Yarnie, hope you don't get too hot with all that leather ..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That makes four of us, I think. Soon we'll overtake the whites! And don't anybody call me a racist!


  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG Yarnie, hope you don't get too hot with all that leather ..


I used to be pink so I will take the girl with the pink dress and boots. Yarnie can have the black leather. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We are so mellow - Solo, Jokim, Yarnie, Bonnie - anyone else?


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> No - that's how you spell pimple.


 :lol: :lol: you're on a roll tonight Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> And with that, I too shall retire to my chamber and my book. We have two more sleeping here tonight - grandson and granddaughter - and Dunkin' Donuts for breakfast. Sweet.
> 
> Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Night Bonnie - enjoy the donuts tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not much. I love violins too. My grandfather played the fiddle. I know same thing but was more fiddly that violin. Now I am talking like Yarnie.


I like both music versions too, so much variety from one little instrument. Yarnie has taught you well :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. Tooooo fun;y!


I didn't expect to find one; one of dh's bil told us about his uncle who wanted a phone buried in the coffin with him. There were a lot of bad jokes about who he was planning to call :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Julia I am glad you joined this silly bunch. We have a lot of fun here we are Forever Friends. Oh I am getting mushy. Welcome.


We're the best silly bunch and Yarnie is the sanest one of us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Night CB - hope you sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the best silly bunch and Yarnie is the sanest one of us!


It's true!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Night CB - hope you sleep well.


Sweet dreams to you WCK.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea me to .
> 
> Now they can call us both mellow yellow like the song.[/quote
> 
> Pink here. Which is funny, since I rarely buy or wear anything pink. More of a cardinal red girl


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm the only pink around here.
> 
> I'm feeling lonely and, well, tickled pink or maybe, blush.


This is hilarious.........................me too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > No - that's how you spell pimple.[/quot Girl don't be dissing me. lol
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :lol: you're on a roll tonight Bonnie!


Exhaustion does that to me! Now it's morning. We watched the latest Superman movie. It was very interesting but ended with a lot of fighting. It fascinates me that in the movies people can get smashed in the face ten times and then get up for more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the best silly bunch and Yarnie is the sanest one of us!


 Love that picture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG Yarnie, hope you don't get too hot with all that leather ..


I'm imaging how long it will take Yarnie to get those thigh-high boots laced up.

I'm also imaging how great she'll look when she does. :-D

Now, how do we imagine she'll be able to strut her stuff in them? :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This is hilarious.........................me too


Yeah! Finally, someone I can associate with.

You look smashing, LTL, simply _blush-fully_ smashing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Pink here. Which is funny, since I rarely buy or wear anything pink. More of a cardinal red girl


The test has nothing to do with what color you like, it is all about your personality. We are together in that.  :-D 

BTW: I believe the "pink" description suits us very well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I adore the irony of the posts that appeared before mine on the "Paul Rand" thread. 


Typical and telling.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Saturday morning cartoons:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Exhaustion does that to me! Now it's morning. We watched the latest Superman movie. It was very interesting but ended with a lot of fighting. It fascinates me that in the movies people can get smashed in the face ten times and then get up for more.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Umm http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/29/racist-michelle-obama-quote-fools-panel-bill-maher-pretends-paul-ryan-said-it-109288


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


They can certainly spin. I am in disbelief, and on the other side it's not that surprising. That is one funny story..
Today they are saying that the amount Reed has used for gifts is up to $32,000, so i would say that will even change.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I adore the irony of the posts that appeared before mine on the "Paul Rand" thread.
> 
> Typical and telling.


Oh my those persons on the left sure have a thing about Wisconsin politics. i am so amused at that, well not really . They can not fall back on Obama any more as he is going down hill. 
But I can say that when they start, notice that the Wisconsin right becomes stronger and their polls are much higher then who is in the office Of the left wing. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Saturday morning cartoons:


Very cute you are learning how to post the best of Obo!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They can certainly spin. I am in disbelief, and on the other side it's not that surprising. That is one funny story..
> Today they are saying that the amount Reed has used for gifts is up to $32,000, so i would say that will even change.


It is amazing is it. How that changes and changes. Hairy (not almost bald) is at the height of his office. That is not very high either. Can't imagine what the people of his state are feeling with every time he puts his mouth in gear. Makes even Bidden a step up , compared with Hairy .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Going to do something constructive today instead if trying to tell those lefties the truth as they truly don't understand. At least Seattle is trying to be friends with them so she won't visit us again--hope, hope!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Umm http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/29/racist-michelle-obama-quote-fools-panel-bill-maher-pretends-paul-ryan-said-it-109288


Good at least iI had words can't use video, need help with that. 
Told to go on Adobe Flash Player. Guess what happens, they change my connection from google to MNSBC. Did that twice. Like I want it change to that site. Took most of the day to figure out how to get Google back up, second time a breeze. have to get neighbor to come over and help me.

Not going through that again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Going to do something constructive today instead if trying to tell those lefties the truth as they truly don't understand. At least Seattle is trying to be friends with them so she won't visit us again--hope, hope!


I should be doing what you are going to do. Waiting for Hubby to leave to fix RV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my those persons on the left sure have a thing about Wisconsin politics. i am so amused at that, well not really . They can not fall back on Obama any more as he is going down hill.
> But I can say that when they start, notice that the Wisconsin right becomes stronger and their polls are much higher then who is in the office Of the left wing. :thumbup:


Must correct should pay more attention it was Rand Paul, not Paul Ryan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I adore the irony of the posts that appeared before mine on the "Paul Rand" thread.
> 
> Typical and telling.


There's a Paul Rand thread? I'll bet there's some trash talk on that one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

With our President is not doing about Putin. I keep remember

When he was at the UN and did not know he had an open mic. (the Pres) talking with Putin. He said, and I quote. We will discuss that after I am elected, and this was meant about second term in office. Also how was he so surh about being reelected. Sounds fish on both of his answers.

Doesn't any one wonder what he meant by that? May explain why he is so soft on Putin now. Afraid to draw the red line? To busy doing other things to be brother to work for this country and standing up to Putin?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a Paul Rand thread? I'll bet there's some trash talk on that one!


I got it wrong Bon. :roll: :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I should have known that when Huckleberry told me she had her pilot's license. :-o


So much for flying the friendly skies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So much for flying the friendly skies.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a Paul Rand thread? I'll bet there's some trash talk on that one!


Yes and since they read this thread there will be a take over by the OAW on that site . Should take them at least tonight or mid day tomorrow to take over completely. Last one it only took them to early evening to take it over.

Any one want to bet when they do???


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm the only pink around here.
> 
> I'm feeling lonely and, well, tickled pink or maybe, blush.


Nope. You are not alone. I'm a pink as well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With our President is not doing about Putin. I keep remember
> 
> When he was at the UN and did not know he had an open mic. (the Pres) talking with Putin. He said, and I quote. We will discuss that after I am elected, and this was meant about second term in office. Also how was he so surh about being reelected. Sounds fish on both of his answers.
> 
> Doesn't any one wonder what he meant by that? May explain why he is so soft on Putin now. Afraid to draw the red line? To busy doing other things to be brother to work for this country and standing up to Putin?


I remember that - he said something about having more flexibility after the election. That showed Putin that o has no loyalty to the American people and takes his oath of officer about as seriously as crossed fingers.

Now his Secret Service is in trouble again. One was found passed out! Obama runs a sloppy ship, and that's one reason why there's so much trouble in his "organization." He doesn't care, and they know it - so they don't care either. What ever happened to the type of leader who demanded a lot, but demanded even more from him/herself? We will be so relieved when we get someone of character, someone who understands the American work ethic, in the White House.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got it wrong Bon. :roll: :roll:


Well - I won't look for it then. Thanks for letting me know. It would be an interesting topic except that it would turn ugly before page 2.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. You are not alone. I'm a pink as well.


Me too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An X rated edition of the Righter's News??? Will we have to blur faces to protect the innocent?? :shock:


Yes! :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I should have known that when Huckleberry told me she had her pilot's license. :-o


Pray tell, what does she fly??? :XD: :lol: ;-)
...oh,... don't tell me..... I think I know.... . ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still laugh at the story of her burying her husband in Europe, her traveling and coming home, immediately coming off a cruise in Alaska WITH him and within minutes of disembarking, logging onto KP.
> 
> Then she moved to an island and then later as a widow, he helped her on the computer or whatever. Oh, and don't forget, she lives in an assisted living facility with her whippersnapper of a husband. You know, the one, that was buried, alive, in Europe.
> 
> I think her memory has failed her miserably. :XD:


Your post, KPG, gave me the chuckle of the day! Thank you. DH was asking what I was laughing at, I told him it was about someone who is either really confused or posts while under the influence of LSD.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That makes four of us, I think. Soon we'll overtake the whites! And don't anybody call me a racist!


  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We are so mellow - Solo, Jokim, Yarnie, Bonnie - anyone else?


We can stay very mellow by avoiding the leftists! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray tell, what does she fly??? :XD: :lol: ;-)
> ...oh,... don't tell me..... I think I know.... . ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We can stay very mellow by avoiding the leftists! :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hazard pay? :XD:


Doubled combat pay is the least she should get! :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray tell, what does she fly??? :XD: :lol: ;-)
> ...oh,... don't tell me..... I think I know.... . ;-)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So am I. We'll chill together, Solo. (haha)


That would be lovely. We can chill together, eating ice cream in the shade poolside at CB's this summer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

. I just got this in my email so had to share. No doubt the NSA read it too.

The following is a narrative taken from a 2008 Sunday morning televised "Meet The Press'.From Sunday's 07 Sept. 2008 11 : 48 : 04 EST, Televised "Meet the Press"


THE THEN Senator Obama was asked about his stance on the American Flag. General Bill Gann' USAF (ret.) asked Obama to explain WHY he doesn't follow protocol when the National Anthem is played.
The General stated to Obama that according to the United States Code, Title 36, Chapter 10, Sec. 171...
During rendition of the national anthem, when the flag is displayed, all present (except those in uniform) are expected to stand at attention facing the flag with the right hand over the heart. Or, at the very least, "Stand and Face It".

Senator Obama replied :
"As I've said about the flag pin, I don't want to be perceived as taking sides." "There are a lot of people in the world to whom the American flag is a symbol of oppression..." "The anthem itself conveys a war-like message. You know, the bombs bursting in air and all that sort of thing."

Obama continued : "The National Anthem should be 'swapped' for something less parochial and less bellicose. I like the song 'I'd Like To Teach the World To Sing'. If that were our anthem, then, I might salute it. In my opinion, we should consider reinventing our National Anthem as well as 'redesign' our Flag to better offer our enemies hope and love. It's my intention, if elected, to disarm America to the level of acceptance to our Middle East Brethren. If we, as a Nation of warring people, conduct ourselves like the nations of Islam, where peace prevails - - - perhaps a state or period of mutual accord could exist between our governments ....."


When I Become President, I will seek a pact of agreement to end hostilities between those who have been at war or in a state of enmity, and a freedom from disquieting oppressive thoughts. We as a Nation, have placed upon the nations of Islam, an unfair injustice which is WHY my wife disrespects the Flag and she and I have attended several flag burning ceremonies in the past".


"Of course now, I have found myself about to become The President of the United States and I have put my hatred aside. I will use my power to bring CHANGE to this Nation, and offer the people a new path.My wife and I look forward to becoming our Country's First black Family. Indeed,CHANGE is about to overwhelm the United States of America "


Yes, you read it right. I for one, am speechless!!!


Dale Lindsborg , Washington Post

EVERYONE IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA NEEDS TO READ THIS, SO KEEP IT GOING!


SAVE AMERICA BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE ! !


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you about cover and back of Gutfeld's book
> 
> Not Cool
> The hipster elite and their war on you
> ...


I enjoy watching him on The Five. So many times I have thought what he has said. I will have to get his book.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Funny that you posted this - received this from a friend today, (don't know if Reid's response is true) ...
> 
> No matter what side of the AISLE you're on, THIS is FUNNY.
> Judy Walkman, a professional genealogy researcher in southern California , was doing some personal work on her own family tree. She discovered that Senator Harry Reid's great-great uncle, Remus Reid, was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889. Both Judy and Harry Reid share this common ancestor.
> ...


That is funny. i guess one can consider a hanging an important civic function. The whole town would show up, depending on who was receiving the honors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That would be lovely. We can chill together, eating ice cream in the shade poolside at CB's this summer.


I'll be there!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If they were accurate or correct, I'd be the walking dead. :-D
> 
> Alas, they cannot score a point.
> 
> Where do I get in line for my entitlements?


Don't forget your ID as you need it for entitlements, not so much for voting. It would be considered a hardship to produce your ID for voting, but considering it is a hardship you would be entitled to more entitlements. See how easy it is to rack up the money!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't forget your ID as you need it for entitlements, not so much for voting. It would be considered a hardship to produce your ID for voting, but considering it is a hardship you would be entitled to more entitlements. See how easy it is to rack up the money!


  love it - thanks for the tip! I'll shred all my ID's and Jody's, and Vocal's, Cheeky's, Madame La Farce's, Ingried's, Huck's, too, so I get *lots* of money.

I'll be rolling in it $$$$$$ alongside Yarnie in her pile of fibers.

PHOTO!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With our President is not doing about Putin. I keep remember
> 
> When he was at the UN and did not know he had an open mic. (the Pres) talking with Putin. He said, and I quote. We will discuss that after I am elected, and this was meant about second term in office. Also how was he so surh about being reelected. Sounds fish on both of his answers.
> 
> Doesn't any one wonder what he meant by that? May explain why he is so soft on Putin now. Afraid to draw the red line? To busy doing other things to be brother to work for this country and standing up to Putin?


You are so wise my dear & this proves it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> love it - thanks for the tip! I'll shred all my ID's and Jody's, and Vocal's, Cheeky's, Madame La Farce's, Ingried's, Huck's, too, so I get *lots* of money.
> 
> I'll be rolling in it $$$$$$ alongside Yarnie in her pile of fibers.
> 
> PHOTO!


You must read that crazy thread, cannot remember, been laughing too much, where Janet does not even own a car! Such a hoot!

It is: Does anyone agree with me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Umm http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/29/racist-michelle-obama-quote-fools-panel-bill-maher-pretends-paul-ryan-said-it-109288


She also has said that she was finally proud to be an American when Obo was elected! She is one nasty person!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray tell, what does she fly??? :XD: :lol: ;-)
> ...oh,... don't tell me..... I think I know.... . ;-)


I don't think she has any license as I have a nephew who is a "real pilot" for some questions to ask her if she brings it up again. Another nephew trains pilots for the Air Force so he will also know questions to ask--bet she never brings it up again!

She is such a joker!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. You are not alone. I'm a pink as well.


I'm white!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Wendy you are a gem! You go girl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That would be lovely. We can chill together, eating ice cream in the shade poolside at CB's this summer.


Yes and it won't be long now. We are in the 60's and 70's. We will have to have home ice cream this time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That would be lovely. We can chill together, eating ice cream in the shade poolside at CB's this summer.


I'll bring the lemonade.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She also has said that she was finally proud to be an American when Obo was elected! She is one nasty person!


Is this not similar to what Muchelle said when her man was elected? that for the first time in her life she's proud to be an American.............


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I don't think she has any license as I have a nephew who is a "real pilot" for some questions to ask her if she brings it up again. Another nephew trains pilots for the Air Force so he will also know questions to ask--bet she never brings it up again!
> 
> She is such a joker!


Wonder where she got her license?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Exhaustion does that to me! Now it's morning. We watched the latest Superman movie. It was very interesting but ended with a lot of fighting. It fascinates me that in the movies people can get smashed in the face ten times and then get up for more.


How was your day with the grands Bonnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm imaging how long it will take Yarnie to get those thigh-high boots laced up.
> 
> I'm also imaging how great she'll look when she does. :-D
> 
> Now, how do we imagine she'll be able to strut her stuff in them? :shock:


I'm trying to imagine how Yarnie will be able to roll around in the yarn in them :shock: and then get up again :shock: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What does your new avatar represent KPG?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> . I just got this in my email so had to share. No doubt the NSA read it too.
> 
> The following is a narrative taken from a 2008 Sunday morning televised "Meet The Press'.From Sunday's 07 Sept. 2008 11 : 48 : 04 EST, Televised "Meet the Press"
> 
> ...


Obama disgusts me his wife is enjoying herself - with her mother - in China. We are paying for it's she makes me sick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Pray tell, what does she fly??? :XD: :lol: ;-)
> ...oh,... don't tell me..... I think I know.... . ;-)


 :lol:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am not at all upset about it being discussed here. I shared it with my friends, and it has been seven years. I can't imagine getting married again but I miss male company.
> When they played taps for Les I did shed some tears, it was the best rendition I had ever heard.
> He was the second member of my immediate family to have cancer (there are only three of us). My daughter was diagnosed at age 11 with osteo sarcoma. She was amputated right leg above knee, then did over a year of chemo. This was in 1984, and the doses they used were of an experimental plan. After her chemo was over she had a tumor in her left lung. We were all afraid for her life, her odds had gone down dramatically at that point. I am pleased to say though that she will be 42 this year and I am so grateful she is still with me.
> While Les was in service we all were close and we all considered us the three musketeers. We all loved the traveling. Jen spent her 21st birthday with her British boyfriend in Sherwood forest. Something she will never forget.


As a veteran ,taps means something special to me. Since your husband was a veteran ,check with the local veterans office and see if you can get the veterans pension for spouses. you should be able to get medical treatment at a va, hospital as a spouse,possibly your daughter also.I hope you check into this as your husband served this country and he earned these rights and benefits for you also. I know that military funerals are a little drab but it is the countries way of saying thank you for doing your service.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


I have done that a few times after reading KP. :lol:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

We had a Sunday school party tonight. the preachers wife came. 
I told her she would have to wear her scarf tomorrow,our teacher turned and said it was going to be 76 tomorrow. I said she had to let me see her wear it. I was sitting by myself, she said she would but I would have to move over by them, so I did . after dinner I told her it would be too hot so she didn't have to wear but she said she had promised so now I'll get to see it on her.I'll try to get a pic to put on here with her wearing it, she is a very pretty ldy and she can really sing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> As a veteran ,taps means something special to me. Since your husband was a veteran ,check with the local veterans office and see if you can get the veterans pension for spouses. you should be able to get medical treatment at a va, hospital as a spouse,possibly your daughter also.I hope you check into this as your husband served this country and he earned these rights and benefits for you also. I know that military funerals are a little drab but it is the countries way of saying thank you for doing your service.


They played taps (live) at my father's funeral (it was unbelieveable) because he was a veteran.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is this not similar to what Muchelle said when her man was elected? that for the first time in her life she's proud to be an American.............


Disgusting. Yes, it's pretty much word for word what m.o. said.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day with the grands Bonnie?


It's so nice of you to ask, WCK!

We had a good time. It was very mellow - probably because I'm so YELLOW!! We had a quiet dinner, watched the movie, went to bed. This morning we got up, had our donuts for breakfast, then watched a little tv, hung around, and they left.

They had big plans today. GS was going to practice at his house with three friends (piano, guitar, singer, and gs drums) for the school talent show. They all play at church, so they're used to working together. GD had a birthday party at a fitness center! I never thought you could have fun at a fitness center, but this place has a heated pool and water slides. It was much more excitng than at Grandma's house. I think they like it here because I wait on them and they can do nothing if they want to. Different from their usual busy schedules.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> They played taps (live) at my father's funeral (it was unbelieveable) because he was a veteran.


When a veteran hears Taps, they remember all the one's who didn't make it back. you will see many vets stop and give respect and reverence when ever they hears Taps played. It means another brother has done his job and won the prize. Oh yes the giorious prize is fought for by all veterans, as he is defending the rights of all, especially the right to worship God. Thank the Lord for their sacrifices. Thank you for your fathers service,bless you.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

good night all, it's be a busy night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> When a veteran hears Taps, they remember all the one's who didn't make it back. you will see many vets stop and give respect and reverence when ever they hears Taps played. It means another brother has done his job and won the prize. Oh yes the giorious prize is fought for by all veterans, as he is defending the rights of all, especially the right to worship God. Thank the Lord for their sacrifices. Thank you for your fathers service,bless you.


I also love Taps. Nice post, Karverr.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> good night all, it's be a busy night.


Bless you also Karverr. Wondering how many other veterans we have here on our KP. Both male & female?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight, all. 
If you'll be up a while, there's a thread called "What was the scariest movie you've ever seen?" It's a lot of fun, and some of the posts are really funny. Takes you back - I thought you brave souls might enjoy that right before bedtime!

High winds in my town tonight. Stay strong, trees!

Good night!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Goodnight, all.
> If you'll be up a while, there's a thread called "What was the scariest movie you've ever seen?" It's a lot of fun, and some of the posts are really funny. Takes you back - I thought you brave souls might enjoy that right before bedtime!
> 
> High winds in my town tonight. Stay strong, trees!
> ...


Night Bon. Sleep tight. Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


Hum? Interesting! I'm a buffalo! Who knew?
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


I'm a moose.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


Rabbit


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


I am a buffalo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> When a veteran hears Taps, they remember all there one's who didn't make it back. you will see many vets stop and give respect and reverence when ever they hears Taps played. It means another brother has done his job and won the prize. Oh yes the giorious prize is fought for by all veterans, as he is defending the rights of all, especially the right to worship God. Thank the Lord for their sacrifices. Thank you for your fathers service,bless you.


Thank you, Karverr. It was incredible to hear it. My uncle was in the 7th wave that hit Normandy. He survived.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my SIL's brother died from cancer in his 30's, he was still active duty army. Many stopped and saluted the hearse as it was traveling from the church to the cemetery. Very moving. My Grandson "Joey" was named for him.


That must have been something to see. Moves one, doesn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Night Bon. Sleep tight. Don't let the bedbugs bite!


I used to say that to my kids every night! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? Interesting! I'm a buffalo! Who knew?
> Georgiegirl


I'm a buffalo, too! Aren't we glamorous?! :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to say that to my kids every night! :lol:


Me too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm a buffalo, too! Aren't we glamorous?! :shock:


Actually, I wanted to be a bear. I always thought that if I had to be an animal, a bear would be good. They sleep all winter and eat all summer. Nobody puts them on a diet. Most important, they have their babies during their hibernation period. They don't even feel it. I don't like the best as a symbol for Russia however.

I just can't see myself as a buffalo. They walk or run over vast distances, and I would get exhausted. I don't like the heavy coats on bears and buffaloes either . I am hot most of the time. LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, I wanted to be a bear. I always thought that if I had to be an animal, a bear would be good. They sleep all winter and eat all summer. Nobody puts them on a diet. Most important, they have their babies during their hibernation period. They don't even feel it. I don't like the best as a symbol for Russia however.
> 
> I just can't see myself as a buffalo. They walk or run over vast distances, and I would get exhausted. I don't like the heavy coats on bears and buffaloes either . I am hot most of the time. LOL


I never "felt" like a buffalo - until now. Not so sure this is good for my self-esteem. I'd rather be a fluffy little rabbit!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> When a veteran hears Taps, they remember all the one's who didn't make it back. you will see many vets stop and give respect and reverence when ever they hears Taps played. It means another brother has done his job and won the prize. Oh yes the giorious prize is fought for by all veterans, as he is defending the rights of all, especially the right to worship God. Thank the Lord for their sacrifices. Thank you for your fathers service,bless you.


Went to a funeral of a friend on Thurs. He had a military finish to his service: soldiers in dress uniform, flag folding and Taps. I was moved to tears when I heard the bugle play.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


I'm also a bear. Hmmm.........


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to say that to my kids every night! :lol:


I did too and now I say it to my MIL when I tuck her in for the night. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, I wanted to be a bear. I always thought that if I had to be an animal, a bear would be good. They sleep all winter and eat all summer. Nobody puts them on a diet. Most important, they have their babies during their hibernation period. They don't even feel it. I don't like the best as a symbol for Russia however.
> 
> I just can't see myself as a buffalo. They walk or run over vast distances, and I would get exhausted. I don't like the heavy coats on bears and buffaloes either . I am hot most of the time. LOL


Not too many animals pick fights with bears! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not too many animals pick fights with bears! :thumbup:


Okay - now all you bears can be our "spokespeople" on the Dark Side. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Went to a funeral of a friend on Thurs. He had a military finish to his service: soldiers in dress uniform, flag folding and Taps. I was moved to tears when I heard the bugle play.


It is an incredible experience to hear this.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am a rabbit


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, I wanted to be a bear. I always thought that if I had to be an animal, a bear would be good. They sleep all winter and eat all summer. Nobody puts them on a diet. Most important, they have their babies during their hibernation period. They don't even feel it. I don't like the best as a symbol for Russia however.
> 
> I just can't see myself as a buffalo. They walk or run over vast distances, and I would get exhausted. I don't like the heavy coats on bears and buffaloes either . I am hot most of the time. LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I did too and now I say it my MIL when I tuck her in for the night. ;-)


I bet she giggles. My daddy used to say it every night. I don't like to think there may be bed bugs in my bed when I am sleeping.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My cousin that I lost in January that I told y'all about had Taps and also a gun salute. My daddy had a military funeral but no guns . Maybe because my mother didn't want it or maybe because he was Navy. 
Very moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am a rabbit


Lucky you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now all you bears can be our "spokespeople" on the Dark Side. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: ;-)


I think we already have. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Buffalo here, read descritption below it. I like it but not the part where your good to eat. Kind of nice to know I have a wondering spirit. As you know I alway wonder here and there and every where.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey those boots are made for walking and I do not like stilts.

Plus you do know I am rolling not walking. But the outfit will have to be enlarge and I mean really enlarged.

Love the Adv. KPG looks like something I would love to have. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cousin that I lost in January that I told y'all about had Taps and also a gun salute. My daddy had a military funeral but no guns . Maybe because my mother didn't want it or maybe because he was Navy.
> Very moving.


So incredibly moving. Mine was Navy, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> love it - thanks for the tip! I'll shred all my ID's and Jody's, and Vocal's, Cheeky's, Madame La Farce's, Ingried's, Huck's, too, so I get *lots* of money.
> 
> I'll be rolling in it $$$$$$ alongside Yarnie in her pile of fibers.
> 
> PHOTO!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so nice of you to ask, WCK!
> 
> We had a good time. It was very mellow - probably because I'm so YELLOW!! We had a quiet dinner, watched the movie, went to bed. This morning we got up, had our donuts for breakfast, then watched a little tv, hung around, and they left.
> 
> They had big plans today. GS was going to practice at his house with three friends (piano, guitar, singer, and gs drums) for the school talent show. They all play at church, so they're used to working together. GD had a birthday party at a fitness center! I never thought you could have fun at a fitness center, but this place has a heated pool and water slides. It was much more excitng than at Grandma's house. I think they like it here because I wait on them and they can do nothing if they want to. Different from their usual busy schedules.


Sounds like a good time was had by all! I think it must be nice to have a change from those busy schedules sometimes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey those boots are made for walking and I do not like stilts.
> 
> Plus you do know I am rolling not walking. But the outfit will have to be enlarge and I mean really enlarged.
> 
> Love the Adv. KPG looks like something I would love to have. :thumbup:


Did you enjoy your day off Yarnie? How's the new book?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Not too many animals pick fights with bears! :thumbup:


That 'a true. Another good reason to be a bear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I should of thought of that money rolling in money that will make it more yarn to roll in. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> We had a Sunday school party tonight. the preachers wife came.
> I told her she would have to wear her scarf tomorrow,our teacher turned and said it was going to be 76 tomorrow. I said she had to let me see her wear it. I was sitting by myself, she said she would but I would have to move over by them, so I did . after dinner I told her it would be too hot so she didn't have to wear but she said she had promised so now I'll get to see it on her.I'll try to get a pic to put on here with her wearing it, she is a very pretty ldy and she can really sing.


Karverr, how nice of her to do that. She appreciates what you made. How is the next project going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karveer, I am proud of you and the men and women who have served this country. But espeicial you and your fellow soldier's from Veit Nam. We never gave you the respect you and the rest of the veteran's who have served this country.

What you all have done for this country, has allowed us our freedom to be do and say what ever we want.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you enjoy your day off Yarnie? How's the new book?


Yes and no he left later then I wanted him to. Oh the book I love it . It is funny but it is full of truth. Bon, would you like me to send it to you when I am done? Then you could send it on to the next one and so on and so on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bon sorry I confused you. I got it wrong it was Rand Paul, and I miss read it thinking it was Paul Ryan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer, I am proud of you and the men and women who have served this country. But espeicial you and your fellow soldier's from Veit Nam. We never gave you the respect you and the rest of the veteran's who have served this country.
> 
> What you all have done for this country, has allowed us our freedom to be do and say what ever we want.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer, I am proud of you and the men and women who have served this country. But espeicial you and your fellow soldier's from Veit Nam. We never gave you the respect you and the rest of the veteran's who have served this country.
> 
> What you all have done for this country, has allowed us our freedom to be do and say what ever we want.


I'm from the Vietnam generation and I always felt that what was done to our soldiers of that era was abominable. Never having anything in common with the protesters, I abhorred what the hippies and college students were doing
and let my feelings be known about how these soldiers were fighting for their (the students') rights of free speech. If you want to find out who your true friends are, stand up for what's right and see who walks away and who stands by you. Especially if the right view is not the popular view to hold. We're doing same thing on this site; standing up for what's right! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and no he left later then I wanted him to. Oh the book I love it . It is funny but it is full of truth. Bon, would you like me to send it to you when I am done? Then you could send it on to the next one and so on and so on.


Are referring to Gutfeld's book, Yarnie?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is this not similar to what Muchelle said when her man was elected? that for the first time in her life she's proud to be an American.............


It was statements like these, and there were quite a few, that turned me away from him in the first place. I am still surprised that more people let them slip by.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


I am a buffalo, one with a wandering spirit and blessings of the earth. I also have a bad sense of direction and tend to get lost a lot, which was not mentioned. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm from the Vietnam generation and I always felt that what was done to our soldiers of that era was abominable. Never having anything in common with the protesters, I abhorred what the hippies and college students were doing
> and let my feelings be known about how these soldiers were fighting for their (the students') rights of free speech. If you want to find out who your true friends are, stand up for what's right and see who walks away and who stands by you. Especially if the right view is not the popular view to hold. We're doing same thing on this site; standing up for what's right! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am a buffalo, one with a wandering spirit and blessings of the earth. I also have a bad sense of direction and tend to get lost a lot, which was not mentioned. :lol:


I have a terrible sense of direction, Buffalo Sister. I guess that's why we wander.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

poop, am I the only rabbit?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> poop, am I the only rabbit?


Yes, but don't feel bad.Everybody loves rabbits.

Especially in stew.

Run for your life, LOL!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> poop, am I the only rabbit?


No - you're in good company with Thumper! But I'm a lonely Moose!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, but don't feel bad.Everybody loves rabbits.
> 
> Especially in stew.
> 
> Run for your life, LOL!!


 :shock: Bonnie! I hope you weren't visiting Yarnie when her bunny disappeared!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was statements like these, and there were quite a few, that turned me away from him in the first place. I am still surprised that more people let them slip by.


All they saw was his skin color and they were in awe of it.
Ears disengage when eyes are in awe! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, but don't feel bad.Everybody loves rabbits.
> 
> Especially in stew.
> 
> Run for your life, LOL!!


 :-D Chuckles we'll call you, Bonnie! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm from that generation too. I guess I was not in the loop about the protests at that time. There was one held on my college campus my senior year. I thought they were crazy. This was 1967. I had thought of joining the Navy after I graduated, with my degree in Math I thought I could be useful some where in the war effort. Plans changed when I met my soon-to-be husband. We were married a year later. He had just return from Korea. We are a military family. Husband, 2 sons and a SIL, 38 years of military service.


God's Blessings on you and family, and thank you for your service to our country, Joey's Oma! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: Bonnie! I hope you weren't visiting Yarnie when her bunny disappeared!


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm from that generation too. I guess I was not in the loop about the protests at that time. There was one held on my college campus my senior year. I thought they were crazy. This was 1967. I had thought of joining the Navy after I graduated, with my degree in Math I thought I could be useful some where in the war effort. Plans changed when I met my soon-to-be husband. We were married a year later. He had just return from Korea. We are a military family. Husband, 2 sons and a SIL, 38 years of military service.


We owe you a debt that can't be repaid. It seems to me that when a family member serves, the whole family serves. Thank you, Joeysomma, for all those years.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone. And to those in the UK... Happy Mothers Day
Hubby and sons didn`t get the hint all week that it`s Mothers Day in the UK so I`ve been busy all day baking my autumn spice cake, and making 3 loaves of bread.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> poop, am I the only rabbit?


No, you are not! I'm a rabbit as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. And to those in the UK... Happy Mothers Day
> Hubby and sons didn`t get the hint all week that it`s Mothers Day in the UK so I`ve been busy all day baking my autumn spice cake, and making 3 loaves of bread.


Happy UK Mother's Day Wendy! Hope you had a great day and enjoy your baking (I know your family does). And I sure hope they don't forget the North American Mother's Day. Maybe next year you can skip the hints and post a notice on the fridge and celebrate twice


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> No, you are not! I'm a rabbit as well.


How was your quilting weekend Thumper?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


Beautiful!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your quilting weekend Thumper?


I am soooo tired. I need to take a nap before I go to bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are referring to Gutfeld's book, Yarnie?


Yes this is what i was thinking , when I finsh reading it would send it to Bon.Sure postage would be cheaper then the book. I can't remember who said they wanted to get a copy of it after Bon said she did. I think it was Lucy but may have been solow. So then Bon can send it to her, and who every would like it next send to them. That way I won't have to take it to ST. Vinnies. Not that I don't mind doing it. But would like to share it with Bon and she could mail it to the next one.

Don't know if anyone would like to do it. But if you do let me know You espeicial Bonn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: Bonnie! I hope you weren't visiting Yarnie when her bunny disappeared!


She had better not of touch my Hare, I don't want to lose any more hare I am losing enough as it is.

Have you ever tried to type and have a cat standing in front of your screen so you can't see what you are typing.

Try it, it's fun when he gets down and I see what a mess I have type.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God's Blessings on you and family, and thank you for your service to our country, Joey's Oma! :thumbup:


add me to that too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - you're in good company with Thumper! But I'm a lonely Moose!


Hey you live in Canada it makes sense to me. Do you have signs up there that say Moose Crossing next 5 or 10 miles?

I want to know when they put up these signs who told the Moose, Deer ect where they can cross and where they can not?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


I really like the hat, How neat is that you get to glow in the dark. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I am soooo tired. I need to take a nap before I go to bed.


A Thumper sorry you wore yourself out. How are the grandbabies doing. Would really like to hear of their life . Are they doing anything new now that they are smiling what is new???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has any one heard from RU Knitting?

I miss her on here. Her retreat should be done by know.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> What Is Your Spirit Animal?
> 
> You got: The Moose
> 
> ...


aww that`s sweet


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, you are not! I'm a rabbit as well.


Oh I am in great company. Poop on the rest of them

<<<<<whispering......be on full alert, some of our so called friends are carnivores and mean us harm>>>>


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


WCK that is a great hat. Maybe our pinks on FF will love it too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm from that generation too. I guess I was not in the loop about the protests at that time. There was one held on my college campus my senior year. I thought they were crazy. This was 1967. I had thought of joining the Navy after I graduated, with my degree in Math I thought I could be useful some where in the war effort. Plans changed when I met my soon-to-be husband. We were married a year later. He had just return from Korea. We are a military family. Husband, 2 sons and a SIL, 38 years of military service.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://quizsocial.com/what-is-your-spirit-animal/ I am a bear


I'm a bear!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm a buffalo, too! Aren't we glamorous?! :shock:


You got that right Bon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She had better not of touch my Hare, I don't want to lose any more hare I am losing enough as it is.
> 
> Have you ever tried to type and have a cat standing in front of your screen so you can't see what you are typing.
> 
> Try it, it's fun when he gets down and I see what a mess I have type.


That used to happen to me all the time when our Charlie was still alive - he would get up on my lap and put his head right under my chin and if I stopped petting him, he would swat me to let me know I was failing the Cat's Bill of Rights. Hope you and Willie enjoyed your computer time together.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


Beautiful, nice work! Love the color!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


Very pretty and useful for joggers or bicyclists. I think I spotted the reflective thread you mentioned.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you live in Canada it makes sense to me. Do you have signs up there that say Moose Crossing next 5 or 10 miles?
> 
> I want to know when they put up these signs who told the Moose, Deer ect where they can cross and where they can not?


We have crossing signs for moose, deer, bears, mountain sheep --- the park wardens do wild life cross walk training :wink:

In this area we even have a section of road that has "frog crossing" signs put up in the spring when the frogs migrate from the river to a pond


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A Thumper sorry you wore yourself out. How are the grandbabies doing. Would really like to hear of their life . Are they doing anything new now that they are smiling what is new???


Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> aww that`s sweet


That's great Wendy - I don't have to be a lonely moose anymore!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes this is what i was thinking , when I finsh reading it would send it to Bon.Sure postage would be cheaper then the book. I can't remember who said they wanted to get a copy of it after Bon said she did. I think it was Lucy but may have been solow. So then Bon can send it to her, and who every would like it next send to them. That way I won't have to take it to ST. Vinnies. Not that I don't mind doing it. But would like to share it with Bon and she could mail it to the next one.
> 
> Don't know if anyone would like to do it. But if you do let me know You espeicial Bonn.


I would like to read his book also. Put me down on the list in your 'traveling library'. Love the idea of sharing a book through the mail. Perhaps we can try discussing it, also. Fantastic way of making us better informed, Yarnie. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


They are so cute - adorable!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Wow that`s stunning Jane...absolutely gorgeous.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Beautiful!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


What precious grandbabies you have thumpy. I can`t believe how much they`ve grown.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have crossing signs for moose, deer, bears, mountain sheep --- the park wardens do wild life cross walk training :wink:
> 
> In this area we even have a section of road that has "frog crossing" signs put up in the spring when the frogs migrate from the river to a pond


Cute things!

When we were in Florida, a man got out of his car to help a large turtle cross the road safely, but was bitten by a rattlesnake! Duh!

He was not looking where he was going & a rattler will warn before striking! He was able to call for emergency help. The turtle was safe, but responders killed the snake. The man went to the hospital for ER treatment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Beautiful Jane; is it for you or for one of your daughters?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Beauty instead of beast. No contest to me, Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


They're totally adorable - and you got Cole smiling again!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


Oh, I like this LOTS! Great job!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


Oh, I like this LOTS! Great job!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm a bear!


Welcome to the club, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have crossing signs for moose, deer, bears, mountain sheep --- the park wardens do wild life cross walk training :wink:
> 
> In this area we even have a section of road that has "frog crossing" signs put up in the spring when the frogs migrate from the river to a pond


Bullwinkle J. Moose Rules!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Cute things!
> 
> When we were in Florida, a man got out of his car to help a large turtle cross the road safely, but was bitten by a rattlesnake! Duh!
> 
> He was not looking where he was going & a rattler will warn before striking! He was able to call for emergency help. The turtle was safe, but responders killed the snake. The man went to the hospital for ER treatment.


I guess people still forget they are dealing with wildlife and sometimes good intentions cause more harm than good. There have been several cases where people try to help a baby animal without realizing that Mama is nearby.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Beautiful crocheted doily, or is a round tablecloth? So much more productive and nicer in results than spending your time with the left raising your blood pressure. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


Darling babies! I just want to hug them so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess people still forget they are dealing with wildlife and sometimes good intentions cause more harm than good. There have been several cases where people try to help a baby animal without realizing that Mama is nearby.


Mama bears are ferocious! :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Jane: You continue to impress the heck out of me. OMG! You do such beautiful work. I envy you in the very best way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. And to those in the UK... Happy Mothers Day
> Hubby and sons didn`t get the hint all week that it`s Mothers Day in the UK so I`ve been busy all day baking my autumn spice cake, and making 3 loaves of bread.


Just beautiful, WendyBee. I didn't realize it was Mothers Day in the UK. Nice way to celebrate - cake and homemade bread.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have crossing signs for moose, deer, bears, mountain sheep --- the park wardens do wild life cross walk training :wink:
> 
> In this area we even have a section of road that has "frog crossing" signs put up in the spring when the frogs migrate from the river to a pond


LOLhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Another pretty doily Jane!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


That is so cute. Love the tutu. Did you make Ellies tutu? Look at that smile on Cole's face. Do you hold them both at once?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, you are not! I'm a rabbit as well.


I've known that all along, Thumpbunny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


So pretty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes this is what i was thinking , when I finsh reading it would send it to Bon.Sure postage would be cheaper then the book. I can't remember who said they wanted to get a copy of it after Bon said she did. I think it was Lucy but may have been solow. So then Bon can send it to her, and who every would like it next send to them. That way I won't have to take it to ST. Vinnies. Not that I don't mind doing it. But would like to share it with Bon and she could mail it to the next one.
> 
> Don't know if anyone would like to do it. But if you do let me know You espeicial Bonn.


Sure! That would be fun. We can see how many of us get it. I'll PM you my address and reimburse you for the postage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


Oh thumper they are getting bigger and I love the picture. They are such happy babies with their smile would love to cuddle them. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has any one heard from RU Knitting?
> 
> I miss her on here. Her retreat should be done by know.


I hope she gets back to us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I am soooo tired. I need to take a nap before I go to bed.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh I am in great company. Poop on the rest of them
> 
> <<<<<whispering......be on full alert, some of our so called friends are carnivores and mean us harm>>>>


 :lol:

I hear buffaloes love rabbits! (hug)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sure! That would be fun. We can see how many of us get it. I'll PM you my address and reimburse you for the postage.


no do not pay for posted my gift to you. We have to have a list so you will know who to send it to next I can't remember who ask and was going to buy it. But if they want to be next think they should go next after you, If they do not exknowledge it then you can send it to Jokim next.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Jane, you are such an artist - that is beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


They are so cute!!!! I love the tutu, too. But I repeat myself.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


Oh, my goodness what lovely children. I know you don't have a blouse with a single button on it since you are so proud of them.

Beauties both of them! Hugs from me to them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I would like to read his book also. Put me down on the list in your 'traveling library'. Love the idea of sharing a book through the mail. Perhaps we can try discussing it, also. Fantastic way of making us better informed, Yarnie. Thank you! :thumbup:


Maybe we could enclose a piece of paper to use as a bookmark, and each of us jot down a favorite part of the book. We could keep adding to it. It wouldn't have to be long (said the long-winded poster) - just a sentence or two. ???

Hey! We could send the finished product to Greg. I'll bet he'd mention it on The Five!!

We could tell them we're friends but have never met, and they could treat us all to a trip to the show - "online friends who have never met in person until NOW!" We could meet in the Green Room, eat some of the goodies, and be on tv! It would be such news that O'Reilly and Megyn and certainly Greta would all want us to make an appearance. It would take days, but I know they'd foot the bill for a great hotel. Maybe even for makeovers and new clothes for our tv appearances!!! And a limo, ladies. Nobody drives in The Big Apple! What d'ya think? Now EVERYBODY wants to read the book!

I"ll pm Yarnie with my address. If you want it next, PM me. I"ll make a list and send the book to the first person who responds. I'll send a PM with the list to the next person to get the book.

Is that a workable plan? The Knitters' Book Club.

To get the ball rolling, just PM me if you want to be on the list. I'll let you all know when I get the book, finish the book, and send the book off.

Yarnie, you are brilliant!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've known that all along, Thumpbunny!


Yea, me too thumper!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cute things!
> 
> When we were in Florida, a man got out of his car to help a large turtle cross the road safely, but was bitten by a rattlesnake! Duh!
> 
> He was not looking where he was going & a rattler will warn before striking! He was able to call for emergency help. The turtle was safe, but responders killed the snake. The man went to the hospital for ER treatment.


Oh, my. That's like a sick joke. Poor guy. I hope he's all right.

I like turtles a lot - glad he saved one. I loved them until I realized they are reptiles. Now I just have great affection for them, probably due to the story of the Tortoise and the Hare.

They're slow, and I always need to slow down - so I admire them. You might say they're - mellow!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful Jane; is it for you or for one of your daughters?


Yes DD # 1 is building a new house & loves red. This one has red/green/white but it is for her dinning table as she will have red accents in the room.

I think it looks like Christmas don't you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes DD # 1 is building a new house & loves red. This one has red/green/white but it is for her dinning table as she will have red accents in the room.
> 
> I think it looks like Christmas don't you?


Christmas colors, but I think it would be lovely any time of year with her red accents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So excited about the book that I probably won't be able to sleep. Gonna try anyway. Sweet dreams, all. And now - my address to Yarnie and then bedtime.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So excited about the book that I probably won't be able to sleep. Gonna try anyway. Sweet dreams, all. And now - my address to Yarnie and then bedtime.


Nighty night again Bon!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another pretty doily Jane!


Okay, I can't find those pictures. Help me out please, I really want t see the doilies. They are my new adventure. I found patterns to knit them and not crochet them, since I do not know how to crochet. (I know pathetic)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe we could enclose a piece of paper to use as a bookmark, and each of us jot down a favorite part of the book. We could keep adding to it. It wouldn't have to be long (said the long-winded poster) - just a sentence or two. ???
> 
> Hey! We could send the finished product to Greg. I'll bet he'd mention it on The Five!!
> 
> ...


Put me down on the list.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Put me down on the list.


Done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The list so far:
Yarnie
Bonnie
Jokim
Thumper


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Put me down on the list.


great idea


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The list so far:
> Yarnie
> Bonnie
> Jokim
> Thumper


me next


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I can't find those pictures. Help me out please, I really want t see the doilies. They are my new adventure. I found patterns to knit them and not crochet them, since I do not know how to crochet. (I know pathetic)


It is 3/4 down on page 83.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The list so far:
> Yarnie
> Bonnie
> Jokim
> Thumper


Me after CB. This is fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this will be fun. Just a word of warning he swears quite a bit in the book. But he does put out the truth on what is happening in this world today. 

So if you have a change of heart let Bon or me know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> this will be fun. Just a word of warning he swears quite a bit in the book. But he does put out the truth on what is happening in this world today.
> 
> So if you have a change of heart let Bon or me know.


We all know he can be a little crude . But I like his open and straight forward attitude.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Usually Monday is the yuck day. So I have a scripture for us.
Aramaic Bible in Plain English
This is the day that Lord Jehovah has made; come, we will leap for joy and rejoice in him!
I am leaping because it is a new day and His Mercies are new every morning. Thank You Lord God Jehovah for this Monday morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOLhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8


 :lol: That was too funny. She sure sounded serious...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also do not put address on PM just put your email address and then you can send addresson email. think that would be a better idea. 
This is up to you of course, just what I am thinking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That was too funny. She sure sounded serious...


I think we may know her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe we could enclose a piece of paper to use as a bookmark, and each of us jot down a favorite part of the book. We could keep adding to it. It wouldn't have to be long (said the long-winded poster) - just a sentence or two. ???
> 
> Hey! We could send the finished product to Greg. I'll bet he'd mention it on The Five!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Yarnie's brilliant idea has grown with Bonnie's brilliant organization! If you make it to TV, I can carry your luggage for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes DD # 1 is building a new house & loves red. This one has red/green/white but it is for her dinning table as she will have red accents in the room.
> 
> I think it looks like Christmas don't you?


It sounds perfect for her dining room and would set off the red accents really well - and she wouldn't have to switch to something else for Christmas; it would make a perfect centrepiece with a poinsetta.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Usually Monday is the yuck day. So I have a scripture for us.
> Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> This is the day that Lord Jehovah has made; come, we will leap for joy and rejoice in him!
> I am leaping because it is a new day and His Mercies are new every morning. Thank You Lord God Jehovah for this Monday morning.


 :thumbup: Start the week with positive thoughts, thank you Lord.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we may know her.


 :lol: I think there are multiple clones :XD:

I followed KC to Russia thread and Tamarque is now accusing me of all the things she should be looking into the mirror about - totally blind to anything but her own point of view


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I think there are multiple clones :XD:
> 
> I followed KC to Russia thread and Tamarque is now accusing me of all the things she should be looking into the mirror about - totally blind to anything but her own point of view


I agree. She is very basis on her views. No getting out of the box for her. I started reading the Russian thread but fell asleep.
Their are multitple clones. They have many heads. Kinda like the pigs that ran unto the Sea. :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


That's beautiful Janey. You are so talented. I was also looking at WCK's hat. It is very pretty and unique. I wish that I had time to complete all the projects that everyone I this thread inspire me to begin. My To Do list is growing and growing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Yarnie's brilliant idea has grown with Bonnie's brilliant organization! If you make it to TV, I can carry your luggage for you


This is a great idea. Please add me to the list to receive the book and to comment. Thanks to Yarnie for sharing her book and to Bonnie for a plan to share ideas about the book.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is a great idea. Please add me to the list to receive the book and to comment. Thanks to Yarnie for sharing her book and to Bonnie for a plan to share ideas about the book.


What is the name of the book again?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


So cute Thumper. They are really growing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This says it all!http://www.facebook.com/BrianKolfage/photos/a.440145602714229.101918.440106476051475/685212031540917/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is the name of the book again?


NOT COOL, the hipster elite and thier war on you.

Gutfeld exposes the trash who traffic in pretension, envy, and hate. They are the self-designated cool-the culture of phonies who fawn over America's decline while saluting those who wish to do us harm. This book is the weapon desinged to end their reign over us. Buy the d--thing. Arm yourself. Now. Before they ban it.

This is on the back cover then at top it say's
In America, why do we punish the good while saluting the bad.

Why do media hack, movie stars, leftwing redistributionist and intolerant academics demonrize the decent?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> me next


 double post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> me next


Done, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me after CB. This is fun!


Done, Lukelucy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> NOT COOL, the hipster elite and thier war on you.
> 
> Gutfeld exposes the trash who traffic in pretension, envy, and hate. They are the self-designated cool-the culture of phonies who fawn over America's decline while saluting those who wish to do us harm. This book is the weapon desinged to end their reign over us. Buy the d--thing. Arm yourself. Now. Before they ban it.
> 
> ...


I agree with all that. I'm going to love this book!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The list so far:
> Yarnie
> Bonnie
> Jokim
> Thumper


Ladies: Well.....don't put me down on your list.....BUT......how nice is this passing the book along to KPers? I honestly bless the day I found all of ya' - don't know when I've enjoyed anything so much. Y'all are the very best!
Georgiegirl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


The hat's adorable. I love the idea of the swaddle blankets - very ingenious and will be a big help. Did you have a pattern, or did you come up with this on your own?

Just when I think there's nothing new under the sun! Another great idea that took a long time to be invented - onesies. I LOVE those things. Disposable diapers, too. Swimmies. But the swaddle blankets are the cutest!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies: Well.....don't put me down on your list.....BUT......how nice is this passing the book along to KPers? I honestly bless the day I found all of ya' - don't know when I've enjoyed anything so much. Y'all are the very best!
> Georgiegirl


We are blessed to have you! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> this will be fun. Just a word of warning he swears quite a bit in the book. But he does put out the truth on what is happening in this world today.
> 
> So if you have a change of heart let Bon or me know.


I don't mind. I like cussing in books.

(Half kidding - I can live with it.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


Love those swaddle blankies. Do you have a pattern or did you make it up. I could make some of those for my new great nephew that is due in July.
WCK aren't you having a new baby too this month?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't mind. I like cussing in books.
> 
> (Half kidding - I can live with it.)


lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also do not put address on PM just put your email address and then you can send addresson email. think that would be a better idea.
> This is up to you of course, just what I am thinking.


Good idea. We can exchange emails and get home addresses that way. Thanks, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Yarnie's brilliant idea has grown with Bonnie's brilliant organization! If you make it to TV, I can carry your luggage for you


Oh, I think our "people" will do that for all of us. This is big-time luxury!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Usually Monday is the yuck day. So I have a scripture for us.
> Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> This is the day that Lord Jehovah has made; come, we will leap for joy and rejoice in him!
> I am leaping because it is a new day and His Mercies are new every morning. Thank You Lord God Jehovah for this Monday morning.


Good reminder, CB! This is a nice post to start our day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That was too funny. She sure sounded serious...


Very funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is a great idea. Please add me to the list to receive the book and to comment. Thanks to Yarnie for sharing her book and to Bonnie for a plan to share ideas about the book.


You're on the list now, Knit crazy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is the name of the book again?


Not Cool by Greg Gutfeld.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This says it all!http://www.facebook.com/BrianKolfage/photos/a.440145602714229.101918.440106476051475/685212031540917/?type=1&theater


Is she out of her mind?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is she out of her mind?


Probably! it would explain a lot .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies: Well.....don't put me down on your list.....BUT......how nice is this passing the book along to KPers? I honestly bless the day I found all of ya' - don't know when I've enjoyed anything so much. Y'all are the very best!
> Georgiegirl


So are you, Georgiegirl. It's good to see you back on here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The hat's adorable. I love the idea of the swaddle blankets - very ingenious and will be a big help. Did you have a pattern, or did you come up with this on your own?
> 
> Just when I think there's nothing new under the sun! Another great idea that took a long time to be invented - onesies. I LOVE those things. Disposable diapers, too. Swimmies. But the swaddle blankets are the cutest!


I saw a pattern on the web, but I bought the book because there are other great patterns too. The design is by Lotta Jansdotter. I would have had more difficulty figuring out the Velcro placements if I hadn't had the book's visuals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw a pattern on the web, but I bought the book because there are other great patterns too. The design is by Lotta Jansdotter. I would have had more difficulty figuring out the Velcro placements if I hadn't had the book's visuals.


Thanks will look into it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I think there are multiple clones :XD:
> 
> I followed KC to Russia thread and Tamarque is now accusing me of all the things she should be looking into the mirror about - totally blind to anything but her own point of view


Tamarque is one of the pompous ones. Everyone is ignorant but her.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So are you, Georgiegirl. It's good to see you back on here.


Bon: I'm usually here more than you know - have no idea how many times a day I check-in with all ya' KPers. I read the "good stuff" & stay away from the controversial posts from the you-know-who's-. I have way too many productive things to do every day than read their sorry posts. I stick to all our good posts. So sorry nae-sayers - not likely you'll get me involved in your troubling posts - gonna stick with you nice KPers.

Beautiful day outside - come on Spring - stay with us!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is she out of her mind?


Yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


Oh that baby is going to be so nice and warm and blessed by you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished a hat in a chunky cotton/acrylic blend called Lumio (it has a reflective thread in it that should glow when light shines on it when it's dark)


I love the color WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I finished this today since I was not writing the ugly people.


Very pretty Janie. It's certainly better than having your blood pressure rise responding to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This time I mean it, I am not going over there to be their punching bag any more.

I was told today we are not independent thinkers, that we are tied to our husbands, and can not think beyond that.

We must only believe what they do, and we must get beating down as we are wrong.

When I posted I am not tied to anyone, was told again in no uncertain turns I am.

Here's how independent I think. I read books that are biographies of people who have effected this world. How is this for one Dreams from my father?

I listen to ABC world news, Cnn, MSNBC, Fox and Cspan. 

I go to the historical society and read about this nations history. i also go into books that are put out by towns in the 1800 about the people who were not famous but live ordinary lives.

I also vote independant and do not it seem follow the crowd. I study both sides, then I chose who will do the things, that this nation needs . I have voted both sides not just one.

I go to the library and read books from there. But I do not post anything worth while. But when I do post anything I always have gotten a neg. response. Such as idiot, racist,ect. I have been accussed of so many things it would fill a book on how not to talk to self serving women.
and now I do not think for myself. This from two women that think because they have what they believe is the only way to think,feel the need to put down anyone who does not agree with them.

Then When lady on HL mentions again that she has no response to question, why HL can sell things from China, and how China and abortion ect. Third world countrys are treating other women the same.
I post, if you look any place stores,ect. and you buy things from third world countries you are doing the same thing. Of course I was wrong she one of them looks for fair trade items. But that is o.k., because she may find one or two things from a country that still is abusing women.

Then the other side of WOW, I am called a bigot for sticking up for someone. When it was fine for them to put my name out their from one of their own. I am suppose to never mention religion as only they can mention their believes. They can turn anyone they want to Admin. But I being non indepenedant did not cry woe is me and turn that one in for doing it to me. 
Well how stupid of me to think I can have an opinion, and be allowed to call them names when they seem to feel it is o.k to do so even when I post some facts. 

I am sorry I am going on like this, but please help me not to post to a bunch of women who only see their truths and can not listen to any voice but their own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here they are. Aren't they just the cutest? I just love Ellie's tutu.


They sure are cuties. That little fellow certainly is a happy baby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies: Well.....don't put me down on your list.....BUT......how nice is this passing the book along to KPers? I honestly bless the day I found all of ya' - don't know when I've enjoyed anything so much. Y'all are the very best!
> Georgiegirl


Thanks Georgie sometimes we all need to hear that. You don't have to read the book to be welcome on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I think there are multiple clones :XD:
> 
> I followed KC to Russia thread and Tamarque is now accusing me of all the things she should be looking into the mirror about - totally blind to anything but her own point of view


Know that is so funny as she and Peace Godess are the two that say we can not think for ourseleves. They just can't stop themseleves from posting neg. thoughts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: I'm usually here more than you know - have no idea how many times a day I check-in with all ya' KPers. I read the "good stuff" & stay away from the controversial posts from the you-know-who's-. I have way too many productive things to do every day than read their sorry posts. I stick to all our good posts. So sorry nae-sayers - not likely you'll get me involved in your troubling posts - gonna stick with you nice KPers.
> 
> Beautiful day outside - come on Spring - stay with us!


Beautiful day here, too. My son-in-law was in your town over the weekend for a soccer tournament.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This time I mean it, I am not going over there to be their punching bag any more.
> 
> I was told today we are not independent thinkers, that we are tied to our husbands, and can not think beyond that.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, don't waste your time over there. They're jealous because you're such an interesting person - and they're not. Stay here with the kids who just wanna have fun. (Wasn't there a song about that?) We think you're wonderful - so nah-nah-nuh-boo-boo to them. :-D

Oh - and what gave them the idea we get tied up by our husbands? What kinkies they are. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This says it all!http://www.facebook.com/BrianKolfage/photos/a.440145602714229.101918.440106476051475/685212031540917/?type=1&theater


I'd like to know why she insists on constantly making faces. She has the kind of face that needs no alterations.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'd like to know why she insists on constantly making faces. She has the kind of face that needs no alterations.


What is that expression on her face - enthusiasm? Joy? Having fun on her vaca? Ouch!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


Those blankets are so cute, as is the hat. There is always time to make the buffalo hat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They sure are cuties. That little fellow certainly is a happy baby.


I agree. I just want to hold them - don't know if I could manage two at a time, though. They've grown!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to share this recipe with all of you.

It is from Tyler Florence. It is Buttermilk-Chive Dumlings.
they come out lighter then air. 

2 cups all-purpose flour

1 tablespoon baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

2 eggs (yes I have them, more then two, not for you to put in recipe it is just chick have gone into easter egg mode)

1/4 cup chopped chives ( can add or not)

3/4 to 1 cup of buttermilk

Sift the dry ingredients together in a large bowl. In a small bowl, using a whisk, lightly beat the eggs,chives, and buttermilk together.
Pour theliquid ingredients into the dry ingredients and gently fold.

Mix just until the doughcomes together, the batter should be thick and cake-like. Using tablespoon drop into liquid

Put into soups ect. Even just in plain water. I mean it these are light when you taste them you will see what I mean about being lighter then air. Not like the heavy dumplings mom use to make.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful day here, too. My son-in-law was in your town over the weekend for a soccer tournament.


Beautiful day here to in thre 60's tomorrow dropping back to the 40's . Oh well at least one nice day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful day here to in thre 60's tomorrow dropping back to the 40's . Oh well at least one nice day.


I'm painting little rocking chairs for two grandchildren. I was able to do it outside today! How lovely - except for the painting. I've done three - all painted by hand. This time I sprayed. Probably won't do that again.

I bought purple glitter paint. I thought it was purple paint with purple glitter. It was more like clear paint with purple glitter. Took a LOT just to do half the chair.

But - on a day like this, I don't even mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, don't waste your time over there. They're jealous because you're such an interesting person - and they're not. Stay here with the kids who just wanna have fun. (Wasn't there a song about that?) We think you're wonderful - so nah-nah-nuh-boo-boo to them. :-D
> 
> Oh - and what gave them the idea we get tied up by our husbands? What kinkies they are. :lol:


And also because of our faith too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see they knock you for your faith to Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And also because of our faith too.


Yes! It makes them question their beliefs - or lack of them - and they don't like doing that. In fact, they seem to refuse to try to understand other opinions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'd like to know why she insists on constantly making faces. She has the kind of face that needs no alterations.


If you go down there is another video of the world trade center and what she said to her husband. Think it says it all. It's in the comment section.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to share this recipe with all of you.
> 
> It is from Tyler Florence. It is Buttermilk-Chive Dumlings.
> they come out lighter then air.
> ...


Yumm. Must make them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes DD # 1 is building a new house & loves red. This one has red/green/white but it is for her dinning table as she will have red accents in the room.
> 
> I think it looks like Christmas don't you?


Yes, the colors do remind me of Christmas, but I'm sure it'll be a good fit in her house if she likes those colors.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> me next


OK, I bookmarked this page (86) to keep the reading order straight. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to share this recipe with all of you.
> 
> It is from Tyler Florence. It is Buttermilk-Chive Dumlings.
> they come out lighter then air.
> ...


Thanks Yarnie. I am bookmarking this recipe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Usually Monday is the yuck day. So I have a scripture for us.
> Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> This is the day that Lord Jehovah has made; come, we will leap for joy and rejoice in him!
> I am leaping because it is a new day and His Mercies are new every morning. Thank You Lord God Jehovah for this Monday morning.


Thank you, CB for this verse. It is my favorite from the Bible. So simple in expressing gratefulness to the Lord.
BTW- There is mini-rose by that name, 'This is the day' ,a very pretty red rose.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Georgie sometimes we all need to hear that. You don't have to read the book to be welcome on here.


Oh I know I don't have to read the book to be 1 of y'all. If I didn't have so many unread books here at home, I'd beg & plead with the rest of you to put me on the list. I don't know when I've been so welcomed by so many (mostly women). I've previously posted I belong to no other forums - not Twitter - not Facebook - none - nada - Mercy! Reading our posts leaves little time for any other. I've made a couple of new friends here & welcome all the camaraderie I've encountered.

Again, bless us all & long may our flag of loving friendship wave!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree. She is very basis on her views. No getting out of the box for her. I started reading the Russian thread but fell asleep.
> Their are multitple clones. They have many heads. Kinda like the pigs that ran unto the Sea. :roll:


 :thumbup: Correct, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This says it all!http://www.facebook.com/BrianKolfage/photos/a.440145602714229.101918.440106476051475/685212031540917/?type=1&theater


Does anyone still have doubts on the true nature of this 'group's' politics?! :thumbdown:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful day here, too. My son-in-law was in your town over the weekend for a soccer tournament.


How old were the soccer players? Men or boys? Both my 11 yr old GS & 7 yr old GD play soccer. He has also played ice hockey, tennis & basketball. She also tennis & ice skating. Gotta tell ya', my DD keeps them busy w/sports & out of trouble! She is the ultimate soccer mom!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


What a darling idea! A sewn cocoon. It is really clever. I used to swaddle my son in a regular blanket, but your, KC, look so much neater and warmer. You are so talented.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What a darling idea! A sewn cocoon. It is really clever. I used to swaddle my son in a regular blanket, but your, KC, look so much neater and warmer. You are so talented.


I can't claim coming up with the idea. In fact, I knew nothing about swaddling blankets until DD2 put them on her list. I just refused to pay $29.99 for one. I probably have $30 in the making of 4. I am just frugal I guess, but mine are cuter I think because the Magic Blanket comes in beige, blue and gray I think. Not cute and hotter. Since DD2 lives in CA, I knew the weight if the fabric mattered.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: I'm usually here more than you know - have no idea how many times a day I check-in with all ya' KPers. I read the "good stuff" & stay away from the controversial posts from the you-know-who's-. I have way too many productive things to do every day than read their sorry posts. I stick to all our good posts. So sorry nae-sayers - not likely you'll get me involved in your troubling posts - gonna stick with you nice KPers.
> 
> Beautiful day outside - come on Spring - stay with us!


Share your feelings! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This time I mean it, I am not going over there to be their punching bag any more.
> 
> I was told today we are not independent thinkers, that we are tied to our husbands, and can not think beyond that.
> 
> ...


Don't expose yourself to unnecessary stress and headaches, Yarnie. They're not worth the bother. As I stated before, they're robots, incapable of original thoughts, and cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to share this recipe with all of you.
> 
> It is from Tyler Florence. It is Buttermilk-Chive Dumlings.
> they come out lighter then air.
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, Yarnie. Looks like a winner on the table.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> OK, I bookmarked this page (86) to keep the reading order straight. :thumbup:


That's good idea. I copied the list and have it saved as a draft. That way I can add to it. I'll send a list along with the book, and we can cross off our names when we pass it to the next person.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see they knock you for your faith to Solo.


Blesses are they who suffer persecution for My sake, ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This time I mean it, I am not going over there to be their punching bag any more.
> 
> I was told today we are not independent thinkers, that we are tied to our husbands, and can not think beyond that.
> 
> ...


They do not bother me in the lest. It is funny to me that they don't even know there are only about 5 of them. They think they have the big numbers. LOL So silly. Otis is smarter. Could careless what they think of me. I don't depend on that kind of person for approval. I have family friends and my Lord . Those are the only ones opinion I care about. They can say they don't judge all they want but they put themselves in God's place when they judge.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, CB for this verse. It is my favorite from the Bible. So simple in expressing gratefulness to the Lord.
> BTW- There is mini-rose by that name, 'This is the day' ,a very pretty red rose.


Really? I didn't know that. Sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh I know I don't have to read the book to be 1 of y'all. If I didn't have so many unread books here at home, I'd beg & plead with the rest of you to put me on the list. I don't know when I've been so welcomed by so many (mostly women). I've previously posted I belong to no other forums - not Twitter - not Facebook - none - nada - Mercy! Reading our posts leaves little time for any other. I've made a couple of new friends here & welcome all the camaraderie I've encountered.
> 
> Again, bless us all & long may our flag of loving friendship wave!


I think KWC needs to find us a flag of love! Long may it wave. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

look what I found.http://shannonmakesstuff.blogspot.com/2010/08/receiving-blankets-baby-wrap.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Blesses are they who suffer persecution for My sake, ....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I can't find those pictures. Help me out please, I really want t see the doilies. They are my new adventure. I found patterns to knit them and not crochet them, since I do not know how to crochet. (I know pathetic)


Knitted doilies are beautiful but I've never tried to knit with size 10 thread. Some ladies have put them on KP. I don't know where they are located.

Crocheted items are quicker but use 1/3 more yarn.

My mother crocheted but never learned to knit. A friend showed me how to knit & those things were soooooo tight or I dropped stitches that I don't have any of them these days.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know that is so funny as she and Peace Godess are the two that say we can not think for ourseleves. They just can't stop themseleves from posting neg. thoughts.


I find it odd that the two who are the most accusatory regarding thinking for oneself can do nothing more than parrot talking points taken from liberal websites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it odd that the two who are the most accusatory regarding thinking for oneself can do nothing more than parrot talking points taken from liberal websites.


Plus they don't know they are the laughing stock of KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to share this recipe with all of you.
> 
> It is from Tyler Florence. It is Buttermilk-Chive Dumlings.
> they come out lighter then air.
> ...


Sounds good as I looooovvvvveeee dumplings. Thanks for recipe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, don't waste your time over there. They're jealous because you're such an interesting person - and they're not. Stay here with the kids who just wanna have fun. (Wasn't there a song about that?) We think you're wonderful - so nah-nah-nuh-boo-boo to them. :-D
> 
> Oh - and what gave them the idea we get tied up by our husbands? What kinkies they are. :lol:


You are so right Bon as most don't even own a car--they only have a "big" mouth! Nearly all of them live in an apartment or maybe in subsidized housing is more likely!

Remember one even house/pet sat so I'll bet she had an efficiency apt & did not even have Internet at home!

I've been poor, but I did own a house & paid for Internet! I still manage money very well.

I'll bet all are either widows or divorced or never married.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is for KPG
TRUE FRIENDSHIP
For those who have experienced the joy of true friendship,
and for those who are searching for a true friend...

A true friend is there through the
good and bad, beautiful and
ugly, hot and cold, rain or shine

A true friend can't wait to see you,
embrace you, hug you, love you,
laugh with you, talk with you

A true friend is your backseat driver,
protector, adviser, right-hand-man,
partner, consultant, one-of-a-kind

A true friend will not tolerate excuses,
condone compromise, or lie for you

A true friend is your bosom-buddy,
pal, confidant, sidekick, colleague,
comrade-in-arms, companion

A true friend is fifty-fifty, will tell you
anything, keep a secret, correct you
when you are wrong, and advise you
to do that which is right

A true friend is bold, courageous,
fearless, and will be at your side
in a moment's notice, under
any circumstances

A true friend will not patronize you,
forsake you, lie to you, or betray you

A true friend will stand shoulder-to-shoulder
with you through life's toughest times, and
will not back down in the face of adversity

A true friend is not dictated to or ruled-over
by others, but listens to you, cares only for
you, and puts you first in his life--above and
beyond everything and everyone on Earth

A true friend will share his life experiences
with you, and tell you the truth in love,
even if it hurts and makes you mad

A true friend will stand up for you in the
midst of your persecution, and guard
you in a storm of rocks and arrows

A true friend will keep a secret, correct
you, encourage you, and love you,
even when you are wrong

A true friend will warn you of danger,
warn you when you are being deceived,
tell you "Don't do it!" and always be
there for you...no matter what

A true friend will hold your hand tightly,
support you, stop you from falling, crawl
with you, and carry you if you can't walk

A true friend will feel your pain and
sorrow, suffer with you, cry with you,
and gently dry the tears from your face

A true friend will trust you with his life,
take you at your word, and tell you
to get tough and stop your whining

A true friend will stand face-to-face with
your enemies, defend you, protect you,
fight for you, make sacrifices for you,
and even die for you

A true friend will look ahead for you,
be there with you, lead you, guide you,
walk side-by-side with you, guard you,
follow behind you, and watch your
back to keep you safe

A true friend will give you his last morsel
of food, last drop of water, last breath of air

A true friend's shoulder is stained with your tears...
and the rest of you!XXX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The list so far:
> Yarnie
> Bonnie
> Jokim
> Thumper


Bon, it is an excellent idea but I'm trying to read the Bible in 18 months from cover to cover as it is outlined in the new Bible I bought. My old one is a very heavy large print. It gives the book/verses to read in the order given not just starting on page one--so far it is great.

Maybe later.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are so right Bon as most don't even own a car--they only have a "big" mouth! Nearly all of them live in an apartment or maybe in subsidized housing is more likely!
> 
> Remember one even house/pet sat so I'll bet she had an efficiency apt & did not even have Internet at home!
> 
> ...


I vote for never married or divorced.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I vote for never married or divorced.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh I know I don't have to read the book to be 1 of y'all. If I didn't have so many unread books here at home, I'd beg & plead with the rest of you to put me on the list. I don't know when I've been so welcomed by so many (mostly women). I've previously posted I belong to no other forums - not Twitter - not Facebook - none - nada - Mercy! Reading our posts leaves little time for any other. I've made a couple of new friends here & welcome all the camaraderie I've encountered.
> 
> Again, bless us all & long may our flag of loving friendship wave!


Hear, hear!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Blesses are they who suffer persecution for My sake, ....


There was a time when I thought that would never happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for KPG
> TRUE FRIENDSHIP
> For those who have experienced the joy of true friendship,
> and for those who are searching for a true friend...
> ...


So nice, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, it is an excellent idea but I'm trying to read the Bible in 18 months from cover to cover as it is outlined in the new Bible I bought. My old one is a very heavy large print. It gives the book/verses to read in the order given not just starting on page one--so far it is great.
> 
> Maybe later.


Wow - I don't blame you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are my swaddle blankets and the bear hat that I made. I guess that I should have made a buffalo hat since I am a buffalo.


The bear hat is so adorable and the swaddle blankets are perfect little cocoons, love the patterns you chose. Would be interesting to see if a buffalo hat could be improvised - change the ears to horns and add some eyelash or chenille yarn?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love those swaddle blankies. Do you have a pattern or did you make it up. I could make some of those for my new great nephew that is due in July.
> WCK aren't you having a new baby too this month?


No CB - nephews' twins are due late May or early June so we have a couple more months to go. My sil is quite excited - these will be her first grands.

I don't sew though, so the swaddle blankets are beyond my limits


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: I'm usually here more than you know - have no idea how many times a day I check-in with all ya' KPers. I read the "good stuff" & stay away from the controversial posts from the you-know-who's-. I have way too many productive things to do every day than read their sorry posts. I stick to all our good posts. So sorry nae-sayers - not likely you'll get me involved in your troubling posts - gonna stick with you nice KPers.
> 
> Beautiful day outside - come on Spring - stay with us!


Now that the rainy weekend is over, it was a beautiful day here too - nice and sunny and about 14C (57F).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This time I mean it, I am not going over there to be their punching bag any more.
> 
> I was told today we are not independent thinkers, that we are tied to our husbands, and can not think beyond that.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your frustration Yarnie - they are truly two faced hypocrites. Once in a while I read, but I haven't been tempted to post there since a few of them came right out and admitted that they thought it was more fun to mock us than have a discussion. They admit that and still seem to believe they are more moral and enlightened :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know that is so funny as she and Peace Godess are the two that say we can not think for ourseleves. They just can't stop themseleves from posting neg. thoughts.


I would so hate to live in the type of world that they talk about -- everything by the State for the State and people have no individual accountaibility or responsibility. Do as we are told, live where we are put, do the jobs we are put into.

Lena, the young Russian woman on the Russian thread is one of the few people I've heard from that have actually lived that life and thought it was ok. Almost every one else I know or have heard from hated that life and were very grateful to escape it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for KPG
> TRUE FRIENDSHIP
> For those who have experienced the joy of true friendship,
> and for those who are searching for a true friend...
> ...


That was lovely CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't claim coming up with the idea. In fact, I knew nothing about swaddling blankets until DD2 put them on her list. I just refused to pay $29.99 for one. I probably have $30 in the making of 4. I am just frugal I guess, but mine are cuter I think because the Magic Blanket comes in beige, blue and gray I think. Not cute and hotter. Since DD2 lives in CA, I knew the weight if the fabric mattered.


Have a safe trip KC and wishing you and your family much joy as you welcome your new grandson.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think KWC needs to find us a flag of love! Long may it wave. :thumbup:


Here are our friendship flags; I'm so blessed to have met all of you ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are our friendship flags; I'm so blessed to have met all of you ...


Your Friendship Forever about says it all....thanks....but then isn't that what friends are for.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a safe trip KC and wishing you and your family much joy as you welcome your new grandson.


I'm sure yours are cuter - it's nice to be able to pick out your own fabric.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are our friendship flags; I'm so blessed to have met all of you ...


Perfect - thanks, WCK! I feel the same about all of you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for your frustration Yarnie - they are truly two faced hypocrites. Once in a while I read, but I haven't been tempted to post there since a few of them came right out and admitted that they thought it was more fun to mock us than have a discussion. They admit that and still seem to believe they are more moral and enlightened :evil:


You are very wise as I have been posting on those sites, but get sick at what ugliness they write. No matter what you write, they jump in with such nasty words. Admin does nothing to them. Such a shame!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I dearly think all of you on this thread are my friends on KP. I'm sending the love of God & blessings to you.

I have a busy day with Bible study tonight at 4 PM so chat later, Hugs, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I dearly think all of you on this thread are my friends on KP. I'm sending the love of God & blessings to you.
> 
> I have a busy day with Bible study tonight at 4 PM so chat later, Hugs, Jane


That is so nice of you to say.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Knitted doilies are beautiful but I've never tried to knit with size 10 thread. Some ladies have put them on KP. I don't know where they are located.
> 
> Crocheted items are quicker but use 1/3 more yarn.
> 
> My mother crocheted but never learned to knit. A friend showed me how to knit & those things were soooooo tight or I dropped stitches that I don't have any of them these days.


I never tried knitting doilies. I'm afraid the thread would be difficult to work with. It doesn't 'give' and would make your fingers tired. Just like knitting with cotton yarn but much more intricate. One has to admit though that knitted doilies are beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are our friendship flags; I'm so blessed to have met all of you ...


Perfect Kitty! I knew you could do it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - nephews' twins are due late May or early June so we have a couple more months to go. My sil is quite excited - these will be her first grands.
> 
> I don't sew though, so the swaddle blankets are beyond my limits


Will they know the sex of the twins? Did you start the blankets for them yet? 
I am going to start the blanket for my gn when I decide which pattern . Keep changing my mind. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There was a time when I thought that would never happen.


You never know, do you? These days anything can happen!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for KPG
> TRUE FRIENDSHIP
> For those who have experienced the joy of true friendship,
> and for those who are searching for a true friend...
> ...


That is so beautiful, CB. So very nice of you to dedicate it to Kitty. God love you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.

Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.

But a few weeks back we won the lottery, have not turned the ticket in yet. 

Believe me it is not a small amount. CAn not say how much but will not be worried about money for the rest of my life.
Wow I still can't beleive it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are our friendship flags; I'm so blessed to have met all of you ...


Lovely thoughts expressed in these 'flags'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I dearly think all of you on this thread are my friends on KP. I'm sending the love of God & blessings to you.
> 
> I have a busy day with Bible study tonight at 4 PM so chat later, Hugs, Jane


Have a good Bible study, Janie. Love and blessings to you also.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


Go cash it in and we can do our run away like we talked about. I am running away today to Little Rock. Will be going yarn shopping . No lottery here tho.
May rain again. My humming birds came back yesterday. Also the ticks. :x


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


Wow! Hard to hold that in. What an amazing turn of events. Happy for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go cash it in and we can do our run away like we talked about. I am running away today to Little Rock. Will be going yarn shopping . No lottery here tho.
> May rain again. My humming birds came back yesterday. Also the ticks. :x


Darn bugs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


Amazing! You kept it to yourself for such a long time. Great self-discipline, Yarnie. Congratulations!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go cash it in and we can do our run away like we talked about. I am running away today to Little Rock. Will be going yarn shopping . No lottery here tho.
> May rain again. My humming birds came back yesterday. Also the ticks. :x


Yes, go spend it, Yarnie. (This isn't an April Fools gag, is it?)
Humming Birds already, CB? I am looking forward to our first, around mid May. Love the little guys. Sometimes I'll have 12-13 around my two feeders.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son is flying to the Philippines on Wednesday. I am requesting prayers for a safe flight and to keep him safe while he is there. I will share more when he returns home. He has traveled internationally many times.


I will pray for his safety.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son is flying to the Philippines on Wednesday. I am requesting prayers for a safe flight and to keep him safe while he is there. I will share more when he returns home. He has traveled internationally many times.


I will pray for your son's safe journey to, safe stay in, and safe return from, the Philippines.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A preview of the afghan I`m knitting. It`s the largest afghan i`ve ever made.... nearly 450 stitches in each row when it`s completed sometime in December for our 25th wedding anniversary hopefully


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No CB - nephews' twins are due late May or early June so we have a couple more months to go. My sil is quite excited - these will be her first grands.
> 
> I don't sew though, so the swaddle blankets are beyond my limits


Another set of twins for the group. What a blessing! Congrats, WCK and also to your SIL.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will pray for his safety.


As will I.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


Wow that`s fantastic yarny...congratulations. It`s so deserved. You can buy a house and fill it with yarn!!
I hope you`re going to see an accountant. That`s the first thing I would do.,
Second thing would be to get Lifelock to protect your bank accounts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A preview of the afghan I`m knitting. It`s the largest afghan i`ve ever made.... nearly 450 stitches in each row when it`s completed sometime in December for our 25th wedding anniversary hopefully


Very pretty Aran pattern, but it is huge, 450 sts. What size needles are you using? Is it easier to knit it in one piece or is it better to knit in panels and sew it later? You have many hours of knitting ahead of you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As will I.


Love your two darling twin grandchildren, Thumper! Great avatar subject.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I dearly think all of you on this thread are my friends on KP. I'm sending the love of God & blessings to you.
> 
> I have a busy day with Bible study tonight at 4 PM so chat later, Hugs, Jane


Have a great day Jane!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim,

I am happy for you. Be careful with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, go spend it, Yarnie. (This isn't an April Fools gag, is it?)
> Humming Birds already, CB? I am looking forward to our first, around mid May. Love the little guys. Sometimes I'll have 12-13 around my two feeders.


As I was peeling potatoes for dinner, I suddenly realized it's April 1. I hope this isn't a joke - but if it is, she got me!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very pretty Aran pattern, but it is huge, 450 sts. What size needles are you using? Is it easier to knit it in one piece or is it better to knit in panels and sew it later? You have many hours of knitting ahead of you.


Thanks Jokim.
I`m using a size 8 circular needle. I`m knitting it in one piece and will knit a cable edging in yellow and sew it on separately. The cable edging is what brings the afghan up to nearly 450 stitches.
I started on my 3rd ball of yarn last night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will pray for his safety.


I'll pray for his safety, too, LL. I know how you feel - my son-in-law is in traveling all over this week, too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Perfect - thanks, WCK! I feel the same about all of you.


Thanks for the friendship flags WCK. I feel the same also...Thanks to all the regulars that posts here, you are all truely a beautiful group of supportive, intelligent, talented, responsible, funny, honest, sweet, thankful, giving, trusting and helpful. You deserve to be told this everyday, not that you need to be reminded, just that you deserve it. 
Tried to read some of the posts,I cracked up at the coffin equipped with a pc, I think you done that WCK, Your grand twins are precious Thumper, love the swaddlers KC, and now I see Windy is doing a mammoth afgan and it looks fantastic. Maybe a good name would be afgrand. 
Husband and crew are leaving for Ohio this Fri. to move a stainless steel mill, so I've been busy helping in the preparations. It was 60 degree yesterday and 46 today. Yippeeeeee.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will they know the sex of the twins? Did you start the blankets for them yet?
> I am going to start the blanket for my gn when I decide which pattern . Keep changing my mind. :roll:


They want to be surprised so we will just have to wait for the big day to find out. Mom-to-be (Ashley) is a NICU nurse and was put on medical leave a couple of weeks ago, but grateful that she hasn't been put on bed rest, just needs to take it easy.

I'm working on moccasin style booties, socks and hats for them now and will make blankets for the fall. These babies are the first grands on both sides of the family and they are already getting so much stuff.

I know what you mean about choosing the pattern and the yarn - I've still got some WIP that I lost interest in.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it odd that the two who are the most accusatory regarding thinking for oneself can do nothing more than parrot talking points taken from liberal websites.


 That is so correct.
They blame the Koch brothers for destruction but never mention Soro's and Obama destruction.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> That is so beautiful, CB. So very nice of you to dedicate it to Kitty. God love you!


Sorry Jokim - this very special dedication is for KPG


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

There is this weird thing in my living room that keeps moving. It`s been so long since I have seen it, I can`t quite remember what it is.
Oh yes now I remember.....it`s my ceiling fan!!!
Hooray spring is finally here!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


I'm so thrilled for you Yarnie! Wonderful news and I'm so happy that you've got this security.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the friendship flags WCK. I feel the same also...Thanks to all the regulars that posts here, you are all truely a beautiful group of supportive, intelligent, talented, responsible, funny, honest, sweet, thankful, giving, trusting and helpful. You deserve to be told this everyday, not that you need to be reminded, just that you deserve it.
> Tried to read some of the posts,I cracked up at the coffin equipped with a pc, I think you done that WCK, Your grand twins are precious Thumper, love the swaddlers KC, and now I see Windy is doing a mammoth afgan and it looks fantastic. Maybe a good name would be afgrand.
> Husband and crew are leaving for Ohio this Fri. to move a stainless steel mill, so I've been busy helping in the preparations. It was 60 degree yesterday and 46 today. Yippeeeeee.


Afgrand - so clever, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There is this weird thing in my living room that keeps moving. It`s been so long since I have seen it, I can`t quite remember what it is.
> Oh yes now I remember.....it`s my ceiling fan!!!
> Hooray spring is finally here!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A preview of the afghan I`m knitting. It`s the largest afghan i`ve ever made.... nearly 450 stitches in each row when it`s completed sometime in December for our 25th wedding anniversary hopefully


Beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son is flying to the Philippines on Wednesday. I am requesting prayers for a safe flight and to keep him safe while he is there. I will share more when he returns home. He has traveled internationally many times.


I'm adding my prayers too Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A preview of the afghan I`m knitting. It`s the largest afghan i`ve ever made.... nearly 450 stitches in each row when it`s completed sometime in December for our 25th wedding anniversary hopefully


The afghan is turning out beautifully Wendy; all that design work you've done has created a beautiful pattern.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the friendship flags WCK. I feel the same also...Thanks to all the regulars that posts here, you are all truely a beautiful group of supportive, intelligent, talented, responsible, funny, honest, sweet, thankful, giving, trusting and helpful. You deserve to be told this everyday, not that you need to be reminded, just that you deserve it.
> Tried to read some of the posts,I cracked up at the coffin equipped with a pc, I think you done that WCK, Your grand twins are precious Thumper, love the swaddlers KC, and now I see Windy is doing a mammoth afgan and it looks fantastic. Maybe a good name would be afgrand.
> Husband and crew are leaving for Ohio this Fri. to move a stainless steel mill, so I've been busy helping in the preparations. It was 60 degree yesterday and 46 today. Yippeeeeee.


Great post gali....thanks
I moved a stainless steel mill last night....a pepper mill when I was cooking LOL
Yayyy roast beef and yorkshire pudding for dinner tonight....can`t wait.
Prayers please for my youngest son Matt....he`s taking his driving test this afternoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Another set of twins for the group. What a blessing! Congrats, WCK and also to your SIL.


Thanks Thumper. A great pic of your twins for your new avatar, they're so cute.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The afghan is turning out beautifully Wendy; all that design work you've done has created a beautiful pattern.


Thanks so much westy. You and everyone here are a true inspiration to me. If it wasn`t for this site I don`t think I would get as far as I have without all your encouragement.
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Great post gali....thanks
> I moved a stainless steel mill last night....a pepper mill when I was cooking LOL
> Yayyy roast beef and yorkshire pudding for dinner tonight....can`t wait.
> Prayers please for my youngest son Matt....he`s taking his driving test this afternoon.


Prayers for Matt on a successful driving test Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I will, also for his future driving as this is a big change and challenge in his life. My grandson got his 2 weeks ago. Now he needs a job to pay for insurance and gas.


Insurance for young men here is often more expensive than the cost of the car; usually $3000 to $5000 a year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I see they knock you for your faith to Solo.


Yarnie, they knock us for anything and everything because we are not in their group. I have strong, broad shoulders and can take whatever they dish out. They matter not.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I would so hate to live in the type of world that they talk about -- everything by the State for the State and people have no individual accountaibility or responsibility. Do as we are told, live where we are put, do the jobs we are put into.
> 
> Lena, the young Russian woman on the Russian thread is one of the few people I've heard from that have actually lived that life and thought it was ok. Almost every one else I know or have heard from hated that life and were very grateful to escape it.


Some people like a regimented life. It's kind of a security blanket for them to know everything is planned and will proceed on a certain timetable. It's great for people with no plans or dreams. I read her posts and she does seem to not be bitter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday in the 60's today snow flurries. when will it end.
> 
> Should not tell this as hubby ask me not to but can't stand it any more will not tell everything.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Yarnie. I'm so happy for you. Take your time to plan, winning can be fantastic or the worst thing to happen to you. I know you will do the right thing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


What a fantastic scarf karverr...I am so proud of you. Aren`t cables fun to do. It`s my most fave of all projects. There`s no stopping you now.
Your preachers wife looks so thrilled from your gift from the heart. Anyone would be.
Love the other pic too ♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

What the heck happen? I have read alittle bit, don't really understand what is going on But did 2 people get suspended? One is a Right on the Right and the other a Commie. This is a shock or a April fools joke?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yarnlady, you and husband are very lucky and deserve to be free of money worries. Congrats!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


Karverr, The scarf is lovely and very thoughtful of you. she is lucky. Love your birds, you have many talents.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> What the heck happen? I have read alittle bit, don't really understand what is going on But did 2 people get suspended? One is a Right on the Right and the other a Commie. This is a shock or a April fools joke?


Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


Your pastor's wife does look like she loves your scarf. The birds are cute and it certainly looks like they are making a mad dash outside after being cooped up for the winter. Nice work. You have many talents.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> There is this weird thing in my living room that keeps moving. It`s been so long since I have seen it, I can`t quite remember what it is.
> Oh yes now I remember.....it`s my ceiling fan!!!
> Hooray spring is finally here!!!!


I was fearing for you for a second, thought maybe a mouse in the house yikes! 
ceiling fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


Glad about JC, but not KPG.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


I will try to find the offending posts.
Admin. would have to hire a fleet of ITT grads to remove all of the offensive oppressive depressive progressives posts once they start their daily rage sessions. Feel sad for KPG, such a void for our thread. Thanks Solo


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad snout JC, but not KPG.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad about JC, but not KPG.


Lucy what topic did this happen on, I'm glad one nasty is gone ,but not kpg


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


Oh my goodness, I had no idea. How long is Gifty suspended for? It seems so unfair


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Lucy what topic did this happen on, I'm glad one nasty is gone ,but not kpg


See my PM, Karverr. Can someone here give us some info?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness, I had no idea. How long is Gifty suspended for? It seems so unfair


Yes, very unfair!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Great post gali....thanks
> I moved a stainless steel mill last night....a pepper mill when I was cooking LOL
> Yayyy roast beef and yorkshire pudding for dinner tonight....can`t wait.
> Prayers please for my youngest son Matt....he`s taking his driving test this afternoon.


moved a mill - :lol: 
Prayers for Matt. You've posted a few times that your DH was taking him to work. Won't that be nice when he can take himself?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Great post gali....thanks
> I moved a stainless steel mill last night....a pepper mill when I was cooking LOL
> Yayyy roast beef and yorkshire pudding for dinner tonight....can`t wait.
> Prayers please for my youngest son Matt....he`s taking his driving test this afternoon.


Wendy, I forgot you designed that afghan. What a work of art you're making. It's beautiful - and wow - that blue!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


Cute pictures. And the birds?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> What the heck happen? I have read alittle bit, don't really understand what is going on But did 2 people get suspended? One is a Right on the Right and the other a Commie. This is a shock or a April fools joke?


I don't know. I can't imagine anyone on here getting in trouble.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


That big smile says she loved her scarf; great gift karverr. Your birds are cute too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


I stopped rushing and read that this is another hobby of yours. They are so neat! If you ever feel like explaining how you make them, it would be very interesting. I'm sure there's a LOT to it! So glad you joined us - you've added so much to our group.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


KPG? What''s she suspended for? I loved it when this was a free country. Now there are "judges" everywhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Some people like a regimented life. It's kind of a security blanket for them to know everything is planned and will proceed on a certain timetable. It's great for people with no plans or dreams. I read her posts and she does seem to not be bitter.


You're right, she wasn't bitter at all - in fact, she sincerely seemed to think there were a lot of advantages. And she believed that most of the negatives were because of nationalism or ignorance and not because the system itself was flawed. There was a discussion going with her, but that simply isn't possible with Tamarque, who can only lecture and pontificate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> What the heck happen? I have read alittle bit, don't really understand what is going on But did 2 people get suspended? One is a Right on the Right and the other a Commie. This is a shock or a April fools joke?


Unfortunately not a joke.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> moved a mill - :lol:
> Prayers for Matt. You've posted a few times that your DH was taking him to work. Won't that be nice when he can take himself?


Thanks bon
Matt didn`t get to take his test today. Last month he went to take his test before his learners permit expired - and the computers in the DMV were down. He had to go back 10 days later to renew it again.
So today when he went to take his test they said that he had to wait 30 days after getting his learners permit before taking his test which is in 10 days time. Through no fault of his own he didn`t get to take his test. He is so ticked off as he was so psyched up to take it today. 
I`m glad hubby took him to work as Matt wasn`t experienced enough to drive in snow. On the way back from the DMV he saw a car he liked, so he hopes he can get a loan through his bank.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


IMO, they're getting too much mileage talking about it to actually leave.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I will try to find the offending posts.
> Admin. would have to hire a fleet of ITT grads to remove all of the offensive oppressive depressive progressives posts once they start their daily rage sessions. Feel sad for KPG, such a void for our thread. Thanks Solo


Agree with you Gali!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I stopped rushing and read that this is another hobby of yours. They are so neat! If you ever feel like explaining how you make them, it would be very interesting. I'm sure there's a LOT to it! So glad you joined us - you've added so much to our group.


Bon, they are not hard. First you get a 4" pvc pipe, a schedule 20,or 40,the thick walled stuff. You lay out the pattern on the pipe, then use a jig saw to cut them out. I then sand all the edges I cut plus the smooth surfaces of the bird.Then I use a heat gun with 1500 watts and heat the place I want to bend . when it gets hot enough I bend it the shape I want and put it in water to cool it to stay how I bent it. now you have to tape and paper the bird for painting each color it takes several days for each color. I use Krylon "Fusion" spray paint as it is made for plastic. you drill a hole in the feet and can use a screw to mount it or a long spike to place in yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon
> Matt didn`t get to take his test today. Last month he went to take his test before his learners permit expired - and the computers in the DMV were down. He had to go back 10 days later to renew it again.
> So today when he went to take his test they said that he had to wait 30 days after getting his learners permit before taking his test which is in 10 days time. Through no fault of his own he didn`t get to take his test. He is so ticked off as he was so psyched up to take it today.
> I`m glad hubby took him to work as Matt wasn`t experienced enough to drive in snow. On the way back from the DMV he saw a car he liked, so he hopes he can get a loan through his bank.
> Fingers crossed.


Oh - that must have been so disappointing for Matt when he was so excited. Hope it works out for the car.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Jokim - this very special dedication is for KPG


I'm so sorry, KPG. Must've had a senior moment. It is a beautiful poem for a beautiful friend. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the suspension is? I hope its soon.
We need to have a party when Gifty comes back..... I`ll bake a cake.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim.
> I`m using a size 8 circular needle. I`m knitting it in one piece and will knit a cable edging in yellow and sew it on separately. The cable edging is what brings the afghan up to nearly 450 stitches.
> I started on my 3rd ball of yarn last night.


Truly a labor of love, Wendy Bee.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Great post gali....thanks
> I moved a stainless steel mill last night....a pepper mill when I was cooking LOL
> Yayyy roast beef and yorkshire pudding for dinner tonight....can`t wait.
> Prayers please for my youngest son Matt....he`s taking his driving test this afternoon.


Will pray that he passed it. Did he?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, they knock us for anything and everything because we are not in their group. I have strong, broad shoulders and can take whatever they dish out. They matter not.


You are so right! 'They matter not!' :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


Your cranes and flamingos are very eye-catching. You should make them to sell them and make lots of money on them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some people like a regimented life. It's kind of a security blanket for them to know everything is planned and will proceed on a certain timetable. It's great for people with no plans or dreams. I read her posts and she does seem to not be bitter.


It's a gray life with no hope for improvement. It's not a life. It's an existence. Animals exist, human beings live and hope.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251357-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

